# knitting tea party 28 march '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 28 March 14

I have been kind of lacking this week so will spend today getting my opening ready  usually I spend all week working on it so it isnt so much at one time.

Did a second load in the dishwasher  I really had the sink full. Also did a couple of loads of wash  the dryer is going now  washing up the bed clothes  wish the dryer hung and folded what they dried. Needed to get a few things done  didnt want the place to look like it did when the folks left  it doesnt look a lot better but at least the dishes are done  I do need to empty the dishwasher though and add a few things that wouldnt fit in the last load. I need a keeper  at least a house keeper.

My first recipe is a 3fer  I think you will figure out why when you read it. I love pork  the other white meat  and I love good pork chops.

Zaatar Crusted Grilled Pork Chops

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Center cut bone-in pork chops are brushed with olive oil and zaatar, a Middle Eastern spice blend, then grilled to juicy perfection.

Ingredients
4 Porterhouse Pork Chops (or alternative cut)
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons zaatar
1½ teaspoons kosher salt
½ teaspoon fresh cracked pepper
Lebanese Chopped Salad with Chickpeas  photographed on the side

Instructions
Pre-heat grill or grill pan over medium-high heat.

While grill is pre-heating, let pork chops sit out at room temperature. Brush each side of the pork chops with olive oil then sprinkle with equal amounts of zaatar, kosher salt and pepper.

Place pork on the grill and let sit until a nice crust forms. (Note: Once the pork hits the grill, do not move for at least 6-7 minutes.)

Flip pork to the other side and continue cooking until it reaches an internal cooking temperature of 145-160 degrees. The total time will depend on the thickness and type of pork chop you use. (See notes.)

Remove pork from the pan and cover loosely with foil to keep warm. Let rest at least 3 minutes before slicing to ensure juicy pork.

Serves: 4 - Serving size: 1 chop - Calories: 304 - Fat: 19 g 

Letting pork (or any meat) come to room temperature before cooking is the key to avoid excess shrinkage. If you place cold meat directly on a hot grill or pan it will immediately shrink up.

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/zaatar-crusted-grilled-pork-chops.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=0fd6b90def-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-0fd6b90def-58688965

Lebanese Chopped Salad with Chickpeas

Zaatar is my secret weapon for giving the salad a toasted, earthy flavor that really makes it stand out. If youve never tried zaatar before, its a popular Middle Eastern spice blend made with thyme, sumac, toasted sesame seeds and other spices. You can make it yourself but my family has always loved Ziyads green zaatar.

While Im not strictly gluten free, I often suggest recipes like this to people navigating a gluten free lifestyle. There is nothing about this dish that makes you feel deprived. Satisfying on its own, you can always add grilled chicken or beef shawarma on top for even more protein. Serves: 4
A fun twist on tabbouleh, this Lebanese chopped salad with chickpeas is bursting with fresh flavors and packed with protein.

Ingredients

1 can chickpeas  drained and rinsed
2 roma tomatoes  diced
½ cup diced cucumber
½ cup diced red pepper
½ cup diced red onion
¼ cup minced parsley
¼ cup lemon juice
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon dried mint or 2 tablespoons fresh mint
1 tablespoon zaatar
1 garlic clove  grated
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper

Instructions

Place all ingredients in a large bowl and toss well to combine.

Serve immediately or store in an air-tight container in the refrigerator for up to 5 days
http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/lebanese-chopped-salad-with-chickpeas.html

Serving size: 1 cup - Calories: 177 - Fat: 8.8 g - Fiber: 7.1 g

Zaatar Recipe: Wild Thyme Herbal Mix
April 9, 2011|

Zaatar is to Lebanon what Peanut Butter is to America. The word Zaatar (aka Zatar or Zatar) refers to wild thyme herbs that grow in Lebanese and Middle Eastern wilderness. It is also used to refer to the herbal mix that will be featured in this recipe and which is found in every Lebanese kitchen.

The Zaatar mix can be consumed in a variety of ways, the most common one being to mix it with olive oil, and then use it as a spread on a sandwich or spread it on dough and bake it into a Manoosheh (plural Manaeesh). Manaeesh bakeries are to the streets of Lebanon what Starbucks is to the streets of America (and now the World). They are extremely common and are crowded mostly in mornings with people picking up Zaatar or other kinds of Manaeesh and gourmet baked pies on their way to work.

Zaatar Herbal Mix Recipe: (30 servings)
1 cup of dried wild thyme *
1/4th cup of dried marjoram (optional)
3/4th cup of ground sumac spice
3/4th cup of sesame seeds
1/2 teaspoon of cumin
1/2 teaspoon of coriander
1/2 teaspoon of shumar (ground fennel)
1/2 table-spoon of ground anise
1/2 table-spoon ground cinnamon
1/2 table-spoon of salt (or to taste)

* Today due to the scarcity of wild thyme many people use different varieties of farmed thyme and oregano as a substitute.

Measurements and Servings:

1 serving = 2 teaspoons of Zaatar mixed well with 2-3 teaspoons of olive oil into a paste

1 cup of Zaatar mix = about 20 heaping teaspoons = about 100 grams

Zaatar Mix Preparation:

The ingredients above are what our mother uses for the Zaatar mix. However different villages or even countries in the Middle East use their own set of spices for their Zaatar mix, which makes it all a wonderful and rich variety for your taste buds. The main and most common ingredients though have to include dried thyme, sumac, salt and sesame seeds.

Preparing the Zaatar mix is extremely easy. First you need to roast the sesame seeds in a pan over medium heat for a few minutes until they turn light brown, all while stirring. Then you mix the sesame seeds along with all other ingredients really well to get your Zaatar mix.

Shortcuts: You could certainly buy your Zaatar mix at local Middle-Eastern grocery stores or online, however our experience has been that they are typically of commercial quality and dont compare to the mix you prepare at home.
Ways to Eat Zaatar:

As a Dip: Mix 2 Zaatar tablespoons with 2-4 olive oil tablespoons into a paste that you can use as a dip with pita bread, or as a spread on sandwiches. Dont use other than olive oil.

Manakeesh:Spread the Zaatar paste/dip on a 1/4th inch thick dough and bake it in the oven as you would a pizza. You can also spread the Zaatar paste on pita bread and toast it in the oven. Toasted Zaatar tends to have a strong tangy taste. You could then eat it as is, or add tomatoes and mint in the center of the Manoosheh and roll it as in a Burrito.

Hors Doeuvres: Spread the Zaatar paste (with olive oil) on circular pieces of dough, about 3 in diameter and bake in the oven for a few minutes and serve as Hors Doeuvres.

On Labneh: You could either sprinkle Zaatar mix on a Labne (Kefir Cheese) sandwich or on a Manoosheh bi Labneh. You could also sprinkle it on top of certain cheeses (white cheese / goat cheese / fetaetc)

On Pizza: Sprinkle a bit of Zaatar mix as the top layer of your home-baked Pizza before baking it

How to Quickly Prepare Home Made Zaatar Pies:
Spread 3 teaspoons of Zaataar paste (mixed with olive oil) into a very thin layer over a large flat bread or

Lebanese Pita bread. Slice it as you would a Pizza, then bake it on a piece of aluminum foil at 400 degrees F for 3-4 minutes until the bread turns toasty with a light brown tan. Serve and enjoy.

Storage:
Once youve prepared your Zaatar herbal mix, you can store it in an air-tight container and it can last you at least 1-2 years especially if you keep it in the fridge.
http://www.mamaslebanesekitchen.com/dips/zaatar-recipe-wild-thyme-herb-mix/

it got up to the low 40s yesterday and right now it is 45° - extremely overcast  dull light  brisk wind  I ordered the children to pack lots of warm weather and sunlight to bring back with them. Hope it travels well  I am ready for it. I hopped over to the house  wanted some oatmeal for breakfast  put on a heavy shirt over my tshirt and boxers and zipped across the back yard  it was a bit nippy on the legs. Lol I didnt feel like getting dressed and alex wasnt going to care. His biggest worry right now is the Louisville wins their game tonight. I will do doubt hear him yelling during the game  he gets excited  to say the least.

With the weather we are having I think it is still soup weather  I love soup and know you do too so I hunted for a couple soup recipes you might like. The first one has a south of the border aroma and taste. One of the nice things about making soup is that you can do it in your crockpot (DO NOT FORGET POT LINERS) and if you use pot liners there is no cleanup. I always hesitate to give soup recipes since a lot of us dont really use one  we just use what we have on hand and call it soup.

Mexican Taco Soup

Entire recipe (about 2 2/3 cups): 351 calories, 11.5g fat, 669mg sodium, 29g carbs, 4g fiber, 7g sugars, 33.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 9*

Grab a spoon! This tremendous bowl of goodness is totally filling and a great way to satisfy Mexican-food cravings...

Ingredients: 
2 tbsp. chopped onion 
1/2 cup chopped celery 
4 oz. raw extra-lean ground beef (4% fat or less) 
1 tsp. chopped garlic 
1 tsp. taco seasoning mix 
2 cups low-sodium beef, chicken, or vegetable broth 
1/2 cup chopped tomato 
1/4 cup frozen sweet corn kernels 
1 tsp. salt-free seasoning (like Mrs. Dash Original) 
1 corn taco shell 
2 tbsp. shredded reduced-fat Mexican-blend cheese 
Optional seasoning: cayenne pepper 
Optional topping: chopped cilantro

Directions: 
Bring a medium pot sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Cook and stir onion and celery until browned, about 3 minutes. Add beef, garlic, and 1/2 tsp. taco seasoning, and cook and crumble until beef is fully cooked and veggies have softened, about 3 minutes.

Carefully add broth, tomato, corn, salt-free seasoning, and remaining 1/2 tsp. taco seasoning. Bring to a boil, and then reduce to a simmer.

Cover and cook for 10 minutes, or until veggies are soft. Transfer to a large bowl.

Lightly crush taco shell, and distribute over the soup. Sprinkle with cheese, and enjoy!

MAKES 1 SERVING
[email protected]

Sausage Soup

Ingredients:

1 lb. country style sausage
1 41-oz. can pork & beans
1/4 C. onion,diced small
1 C. water
1/2 C. diced tomatoes, drained
1 15.25-oz. can whole kernel corn, drained
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. pepper

Directions

Brown and cook sausage for 20 minutes or until done; set aside. In a large pot on medium heat, add pork & beans, onion, water, tomatoes and corn. Cut sausage into slices and add to the pot. Add salt and pepper and stir well. Cook 25 minutes until heated through.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sausage_soup.htm

Recipe Half Smashed Refried Beans
Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients
1 (16-ounce) can Bush's reduced sodium Chili Beans, undrained 
1 (16-ounce) can Bush's reduced sodium Pinto beans, drained 
1 cup vegetable broth 
3/4 cup mild salsa 
3 ounces Mexican or other beer 
1 teaspoon lime juice 
2 teaspoons Sirachi or other hot sauce 
tortilla chips

Instructions

Add chili beans to a 4-quart saucepan and mash gently with a potato masher or the back of a fork.

Stir in remaining ingredients except tortilla chips. Cook over low heat for 15 minutes or until mixture is heated through.

Serve with tortilla chips.

http://dineanddish.net/2014/03/recipe-half-smashed-refried-beans/

Half-Smashed Refried Beans is a zesty and unique appetizer recipe adapted from BushsBeans.com

Healthy SlowCooker Lentil Soup
serves 6

Ingredients:
8 cups chicken or vegetable low-sodium broth
2 cups dry lentils
2 celery stalks, chopped
3 carrots, peeled and chopped
2 cloves garlic, peeled and minced
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Directions:
Place all ingredients into a slow cooker and stir to combine. Cover and cook on high for 4 hours or on low for 8 hours. Serve.

http://spoonful.com/recipes/healthy-slow-cooker-lentil-soup?cmp=NLC-NL|spoon|SpoonfulSlowCooker|Hero|LentilSoup||032614|||famM|

I thought of caren when I saw this recipe  maybe she and the rest of you can make it go to with your bacon jam. Lol

Spicy Onion Jam Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 20, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 38mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 3g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 0g

Ingredients

4 whole pepper(s), green sweet, dried, (ancho chile)stemmed, seeded and broken into pieces, (2-4 chiles to taste) 
1 cup(s) pomegranate juice 
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
2 pounds onion(s), thinly sliced 
1 tablespoon sugar, brown 
1 tablespoon vinegar, white 
1/2 teaspoon salt

Preparation

Place chiles in a small dry saucepan over medium heat. Cook, stirring occasionally, until fragrant, about 2 minutes.

Add pomegranate juice and bring to a boil; cover and remove from the heat. Let stand for 20 minutes. Transfer to a food processor or blender and puree until smooth.

Meanwhile, heat oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Reduce heat to medium-low, add onions and cook until very soft and lightly browned, about 30 minutes.

Add sugar and vinegar and cook until the sugar dissolves, about 1 minute. Increase heat to medium; add the chile puree and cook, stirring occasionally, until thickened, about 4 minutes. Stir in salt.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/spicy-onion-jam.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthlivingwithdepression_20140324

and you can make these to spread your onion jam on ------

Citrus Rosemary Scones Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 174, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 155mg, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 28g, Cholesterol: 29mg, Protein: 4g

Ingredients

cooking spray 
2 3/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/3 cup(s) sugar 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 tablespoon orange peel 
2 teaspoon rosemary, fresh 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup(s) butter 
2/3 cup(s) milk, fat-free 
1 egg(s), beaten 
1 egg white(s), beaten 
orange marmalade, reduced-sugar 
2 teaspoon milk, fat-free

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425°F.

Lightly coat a baking sheet with nonstick cooking spray; set aside.

In a large bowl, stir together flour, sugar, baking powder, orange or lemon peel, rosemary, and salt.

Using a pastry blender, cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

Make a well in the center of flour mixture. In a small bowl, stir together the 2/3 cup milk, the egg, and egg white.

Add milk mixture all at once to flour mixture. Using a fork, stir just until moistened.

Turn out dough onto a lightly floured surface. Quickly knead dough by folding and pressing gently 10 to 12 times or just until dough is smooth. Pat gently into a 9-inch circle, about 1/2-inch thick.

Cut the dough with a 2 1/2-inch round cutter, rerolling scraps. (Or, cut into 12 wedges.)

Transfer scones to prepared baking sheet. Brush tops with the 2 teaspoons milk.

Bake for 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. Serve warm. If desired, serve with orange marmalade.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/citrus-rosemary-scones.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyliving_20140322

how about a 2fer now -------

Artichoke Bruschetta - Crusty Baguette GF

Serves: 4 
White wine is reduced in the artichoke mixture, lending a smooth and tangy taste that everyone is sure to enjoy. 
Ingredients 
2 cans (14 oz) artichoke hearts, quartered 
½ cup Italian parsley, chopped 
2-4 cloves garlic, minced 
¼ cup olive oil 
⅔ cup dry white wine 
8 slices GF baguette, toasted 
½ cup Parmesan cheese, optional

Instructions

Sauté artichokes, parsley and garlic in oil over medium heat for 5 minutes.

Add wine and simmer until liquid is evaporated.

Spoon onto toasted baguette slices, then top with cheese if desired. Broil until cheese melts.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/artichoke-bruschetta/?inf_contact_key=cd25f8376bbf2be22a9bddb6ddee98c956c8fe7c0d0374d373cfb04fc9b89c14

Crusty Baguette

Serves: 12 
Thick crunchy outside, and soft on the inside. Having the bread bake with some steam is how you get this result.

Ingredients

1 cups brown rice flour 
¾ cup sorghum flour 
1½ cups tapioca flour/starch 
1 Tbsp yeast (8g packet) 
½ Tbsp salt 
1 Tbsp xanthan gum 
1⅓ cups warm water 
2 eggs, whisked together 
2½ Tbsp oil 
1 Tbsp sugar or honey

Instructions 
In a large bowl, thoroughly whisk together the flours, yeast, salt and xanthan gum. In another dish combine the water, oil, and sugar.

Make a well in the flour mixture and add the eggs, while stirring pour in ⅓ of the liquid mixture. Continue stirring, once liquid is getting incorporated add in another ⅓ of the liquid. Continue all until all liquid has been added. Stir until dough is thick and smooth. Cover bowl with plastic wrap, and place in a warm place to rise for 2 hours (I wrap the bowl in a thick towel and place in the unheated oven).

Prepare baguette pans: cut parchment to fit in the depressions, spray with some cooking oil and sprinkle on a bit of GF cornmeal if you have it. Then using a large spoon (or your hands), scoop out some dough and gently fill up pans (you dont want to compress any of the air bubbles that have been created in the dough). Wet your hands and smooth out the tops of the loaves. Sprinkle on any seeds youd like at this point, then cover the loaves with a piece of plastic wrap sprayed with a bit of cooking oil. Let rise for 30 minutes.

Prepare the oven: place a baking stone on the center rack, and a broiler pan (or large rectangular pan) on the lowest rack. Preheat oven to 450°F for 30 minutes.

Remove plastic wrap, place baguette pan inside the oven on the baking stone, and add 1 cup of water to the broiler pan. Bake for 30 minutes, or until internal temperature of loaf reaches between 200°F-208°F, using an instant read thermometer (using a thermometer is the only way to be sure you loaf is fully cooked).

Remove baguette pan from oven, peel off parchment from the loaves, put back into baguette pan and continue baking for an additional 5 minutes (to crisp bottom of loaves).

Allow to cool on a baking rack before slicing.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/crusty-baguette/?inf_contact_key=bfc63962e520502a6ab79e242a69cfeaa88363991dcd92c36bcf03612d528937

dietitians are always complaining we dont get enough vegetables in our diet. When you have children like alex who eats only instant mashed potatoes and avery who likes nothing but corn  it can be pretty hard. Not everyone like V8 juice  nectar of the gods as far as I am concerned  especially with a little dab of vodka  did I say that. Anyhow  a few recipes putting vegetables in the starring role.

Chef John's Bourbon Glazed Carrots

6 servings
Ingredients 
1/2 cup butter 
2 pounds carrots, peeled, cut into equal-sized pieces 
1/2 teaspoon salt, or more to taste 
1/2 cup bourbon whiskey 
1/3 cup brown sugar 
1 pinch cayenne pepper, or to taste 
freshly ground black pepper to taste 
2 sprigs fresh thyme leaves for garnish (optional)

Directions

Melt butter in a heavy skillet over medium-high heat.

When butter foams up, add carrots. Season with salt and cook, stirring, until liquid from carrots evaporates and carrots begin to brown around the edges, 5 or 6 minutes.

Reduce heat to medium-low. Carefully pour in bourbon. Cook and stir until bourbon is almost evaporated, about 2 minutes.

Sprinkle in brown sugar. Stir until carrots are almost cooked through, about 5 minutes.

When carrots are nearly tender, raise heat to medium-high to thicken the glaze, 15 to 30 seconds.

Season with cayenne pepper and ground black pepper. Transfer to serving dish and garnish with fresh thyme leaves, if desired.

Calories 292  Carbohydrates 26.7 g  Cholesterol 41 mg  Fat 15.7 g  Fiber 4.3 g  Protein - 1.6 g  Sodium - 411 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chef-Johns-Bourbon-Glazed-Carrots/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=138087920&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-03-27&prop28=Feature_2&prop29=Detail&me=1&eaid=8519082

Roasted Veggie and Swiss Sandwiches Recipe 
Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 269, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 453mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 38g, Cholesterol: 20mg, Protein: 12g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 1, Starch: 2, Lean Meat: 0.5, Fat: 1 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients
1 small zucchini, thinly sliced 
1 squash, yellow, thinly sliced 
1 medium onion(s), finely chopped 
1/3 cup(s) mushrooms, fresh, sliced 
1/2 pepper(s), red, bell, cut into thin strips 
cooking spray, olive oil-flavored 
salt and black pepper 
4 pita, rounds 
4 teaspoon dressing, Italian 
3/4 cup(s) cheese, Swiss, shredded

Preparation

Place zucchini, summer squash, onion, mushrooms, and sweet pepper on a baking sheet; lightly coat with nonstick cooking spray. Roast in a 450° oven about 10 minutes or until vegetables are tender. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Divide roasted vegetables among pita bread rounds; drizzle with salad dressing. Top with shredded cheese. Place the pitas on the unheated rack of a broiler pan. Broil 4 inches from heat about 3 minutes or until cheese melts.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/roasted-veggie-and-swiss-sandwiches.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyliving_20140323

Roasted Vegetable Enchiladas Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 269, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 753mg, Dietary Fiber: 9g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 45g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 9g, Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

1 whole pepper(s), poblano chile , or green bell pepper 
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 cup(s) onion(s), yellow, chopped 
3 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1/2 teaspoon chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
1/8 teaspoon pepper(s), chipotle chile, ground, (optional) 
8 ounce(s) tomato(es), roughly chopped, plus diced tomato for garnish 
1 cup(s) broth, vegetable 
1/2 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, packed, coarsely chopped, plus more leaves for garnish 
1 medium pepper(s), red, bell, diced 
1 medium pepper(s), yellow, bell, diced 
1 medium pepper(s), orange, bell, diced 
8 ounce(s) mushrooms, cremini, diced 
3/4 cup(s) onion(s), red, diced 
4 1/2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
15 ounce(s) beans, pinto, rinsed 
12 whole tortilla(s), corn, 6-inch

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425°F.
To prepare sauce: Roast poblano (or bell) pepper directly over the flame of a gas burner, turning frequently with tongs, until evenly charred. (Alternatively, char under the broiler, turning once or twice, for 5 to 7 minutes total.) Transfer to a deep bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and set aside to steam for 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat 2 teaspoons oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Add yellow onion, garlic, 1 teaspoon salt, cumin, chili powder, paprika and ground chipotle (if using) and cook, stirring, until the vegetables have softened, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat.

Peel the pepper, discard the stem and seeds, and chop. Add to the saucepan along with chopped tomatoes, broth and chopped cilantro. Return to medium heat and cook, uncovered, at a steady simmer, until the liquid has reduced slightly and the tomatoes have broken down, 10 to 15 minutes. Transfer to a blender and puree. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

To prepare filling: While the sauce simmers, place bell peppers, mushrooms and red onion in a single layer on a rimmed baking sheet. Drizzle with 4 1/2 teaspoons oil and sprinkle with 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper. Roast, stirring halfway through, until the vegetables are tender and browned in spots, about 15 minutes total. Transfer to a large bowl and stir in beans. Reduce oven temperature to 375°.

To prepare enchiladas: Spread 1/2 cup of the sauce in a 9-by-13-inch baking dish. Place a skillet over medium heat. Coat both sides of a tortilla with cooking spray. Heat in skillet for 5 to 10 seconds per side, adjusting the heat if the pan gets too hot.

Spread 1/3 cup of the filling and 1 tablespoon of the sauce down the middle of the tortilla and roll it up to enclose the filling. Place seam-side down in the baking dish. Repeat with the remaining tortillas, filling and sauce. Spread the remaining sauce and filling over the enchiladas.

Bake, uncovered, until hot, about 15 minutes. Serve garnished with diced fresh tomato and cilantro leaves, if desired.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/roasted-vegetable-enchiladas.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthmenshealth_20140324

Sweet Potato Casserole Bites

A sweet little game day appetizer using Alexia Sweet Potato Bites.
Ingredients
1/2 package Alexia Sweet Potato Puffs 
1 tablespoon butter 
1/2 sweet onion, coarsely chopped 
1 Tablespoon brown sugar 
1/2 cup mini marshmallows (equal to number of sweet potato bites) 
Kosher Salt, to taste

Instructions

Bake Alexia Sweet Potato Bites according to package directions.

While baking, heat a skillet over medium-low heat. Add butter and melt.

Stir in chopped onions and cook for 2 minutes.

Stir in brown sugar, cooking until onions are iridescent, soft and caramelized. Remove from heat.

Thread a toothpick with one mini marshmallow, one chunk of caramelized onions and one Alexia Sweet Potato Bite. Arrange on a serving try. Sprinkle with Kosher Salt, to taste, and serve warm.

http://dineanddish.net/2012/09/game-day-with-alexia-recipe-sweet-potato-casserole-bites/

Lighter Eggplant Parmesan

Servings: 8 servings  Time: 60 minutes  Old Points: 6 pts  Points+: 8 pts 
Calories: 265.3  Fat: 12.4 g  Protein: 14.1 g  Carb: 35.4 g  Fiber: 4.4 g

1 large eggplant (2 lbs) 
1 tbsp olive oil
12 oz fat free ricotta 
1/4 cup + 2 tbsp Pecorino Romano 
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
1 medium egg 
2 cups reduced fat mozzarella (I used Sargento) 
3 cups homemade tomato sauce 
salt

Start by making the sauce if you don't have any already made. While the sauce simmers, slice the eggplant into 1/4 inch thick slices. Lightly salt the slices and put in a colander to release excess moisture for about 1/2 hour. Lay on paper towels to soak up any extra moisture.

Preheat oven to 450°. Brush eggplant lightly with olive oil on both sides and place on cookie sheets. Bake for 20-25 minutes, turning half way through until eggplant is golden brown.

In a medium bowl combine ricotta, egg, parsley and 1/4 cup of grated cheese.

In a 9x12 baking dish, put a little sauce on the bottom of the dish and put a layer of eggplant to cover the bottom of the dish. Top with 1/3 of the ricotta cheese mixture, mozzarella cheese and sauce. Add another layer of eggplant and repeat the ricotta cheese, mozzarella cheese and sauce until everything is used up. Top with sauce and the mozzarella cheese and the remaining grated cheese.

Cover with foil and bake until cheese is melted and everything is bubbling, about 30 minutes at 400°. Remove foil and bake an additional 8-10 minutes. Take it out of the oven and let it sit about 10 minutes before cutting. Enjoy!

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/yK-Sr-jVhcnuKCFN5N96zA?authkey=Gv1sRgCJCuiLmc0OqD4gE&feat=embedwebsite

how about having fish for dinner. I think both of these recipes sound good.

Tuna and Red Pepper Patties with Homemade Tartar Sauce

Yield: 9 small patties

Ingredients:
for the patties--
2 7-oz. cans tuna
3 egg whites
4 saltine crackers, crushed fine
1/2 small red bell pepper, cut finely
1/4 cup finely diced onion
1/2 teaspoon old bay seasoning
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
salt & pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon butter

For the tartar sauce-
1 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup finely diced dill pickles
3 tablespoons finely diced onion
1 tablespoon pickle juice
juice of 1 small lemon, about 2 tablespoons
1/2 teaspoon dried dill
pinch cayenne pepper
salt & pepper, to taste

Directions:

For the patties, stir all ingredients together until the mixture starts to come together. Form into 9 small patty shapes. Preheat large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Melt 1/2 the butter and fry up 5 mini patties, being sure to flip as necessary. Melt remaining butter and repeat until all patties are cooked. Set aside.

For the tartar sauce--
Stir all ingredients together and serve with tuna.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/tuna-red-pepper-patties-with-homemade-tartar-sauce/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+laurenslatest%2FyMlk+%28Lauren%27s+Latest%29

Baked Salmon Dijon Recipe 
Quick Info:
Servings
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 196, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 229mg, Dietary Fiber: 0.5g, Total Fat: 7g, Carbs: 5g, Cholesterol: 76mg, Protein: 27g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 cup(s) sour cream, light or fat-free 
2 teaspoon dill weed, dried 
3 tablespoon scallion(s) (green onions), finely chopped 
2 tablespoon mustard, dijon-style 
2 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 1/2 pounds fish, salmon fillet, with skin, cut in center 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black

Preparation

Whisk sour cream, dill, onion, mustard, and lemon juice in a small bowl.

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Lightly oil baking sheet with cooking spray.

Place salmon, skin-side down, on prepared sheet. Sprinkle with garlic powder and pepper, then spread with the sauce.

Bake salmon until just opaque in the center, about 20 minutes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/baked-salmon-dijon.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthbeauty_20140323

then there is my personal favorite  one thing I got from my dad was the love of everything chicken  he always said you couldnt be a successful preacher without liking chicken  since that was what was usually served when the preacher and family were invited out for dinner. I really think he could have eaten it everyday and twice on Sunday.

Chicken 'n Cheesy Mashies

PointsPlus® value 8

Ingredients:

2 cups cauliflower florets 
1 wedge The Laughing Cow Light Creamy Swiss cheese 
1 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese 
Dash each salt, black pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder
One 4 oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast cutlet, pounded to 1/2-inch thickness 
2 cups chopped red bell pepper, quartered Brussels sprouts, baby carrots and/or other high-fiber veggies (See HG FYI)
1 tsp. salt-free seasoning (like Mrs. Dash Original)

Directions:

Place cauliflower in a large microwave-safe bowl. Add 2 tbsp. water, cover, and microwave for 3 minutes.

Uncover and stir. Re-cover and microwave for 2 minutes, or until soft.

Drain excess liquid. Add cheese wedge, breaking into pieces, and Parmesan cheese. Add salt, black pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder. Thoroughly mash and mix. Cover to keep warm.

Bring skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Cook chicken for 5 minutes.

Flip chicken, and add veggies to the skillet. Stirring veggies occasionally, cook until veggies have mostly softened and chicken is cooked through, about 6 minutes.

Sprinkle chicken and veggies with salt-free seasoning. If needed, reheat mashies. Enjoy!

MAKES 1 SERVING

HG Alternative: Instead of cooking veggies in a skillet, place them in a microwave-safe bowl with 2 tbsp. water. Cover and microwave for 3 minutes, or until softened. Repeat as needed. Drain or blot dry.

HG FYI: Other high-fiber veggies include onions, green beans, sugar snap peas, snow peas, bean sprouts, and broccoli.

[email protected]

I probably shouldnt even give this recipe  think we can all do it with out a recipe.

Chicken Salad Stuffed Tomatoes Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Egg
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 51, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 64mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 4g, Cholesterol: 12mg, Protein: 5g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

4 medium tomato(es), plum, halved 
1/4 cup(s) salad, chicken 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
2 teaspoon chives, fresh, sliced

Preparation

Scoop out insides of tomatoes with a melon baller. Fill with chicken salad. Sprinkle with pepper and chives.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/chicken-saladstuffed-tomatoes.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140323

Honey Baked Chicken

Ingredients

6 servings
Ingredients:
1 (3 pound) whole chicken, cut into pieces 
1/2 cup butter, melted 
1/2 cup honey 
1/4 cup prepared mustard 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon curry powder

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

Place chicken pieces in a shallow baking pan, skin side up.

Combine the melted butter or margarine, honey, mustard, salt and curry powder and pour the mixture over the chicken.

Bake in the preheated oven for 1 1/4 hours (75 minutes), basting every 15 minutes with pan drippings, until the chicken is nicely browned and tender and the juices run clear.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Honey-Baked-Chicken-II/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=138087920&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-03-27&prop28=Feature_1&prop29=Title&me=1&eaid=8519082

Baked Garlic Parmesan Chicken

Ingredients 
6 servings
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 cup dry bread crumbs 
2/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese 
1 teaspoon dried basil leaves 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
6 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9x13 inch baking dish.

In a bowl, blend the olive oil and garlic. In a separate bowl, mix the bread crumbs, Parmesan cheese, basil, and pepper. Dip each chicken breast in the oil mixture, then in the bread crumb mixture. Arrange the coated chicken breasts in the prepared baking dish, and top with any remaining bread crumb mixture.

Bake 30 minutes in the preheated oven, or until chicken is no longer pink and juices run clear.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/baked-garlic-parmesan-chicken/detail.aspx

Garlic and Parmesan Chicken Wings

8 servings
Ingredients 
cooking spray 
3 quarts cold water 
1/3 cup balsamic vinegar 
1/4 cup salt 
1 bay leaf 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 teaspoon dried rosemary 
8 cloves garlic, minced 
1 pinch salt 
3 tablespoons olive oil, or as needed 
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons red pepper flakes, or to taste 
4 pounds chicken wings, separated at joints, tips discarded 
2 tablespoons fine bread crumbs 
1 cup finely grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, divided

Directions

Preheat an oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil and coat foil with cooking spray.

Combine water, vinegar, 1/4 cup salt, bay leaf, thyme, oregano, and rosemary in a large stockpot and bring to a boil.

Add chicken wings, return to a boil, and cook for 15 minutes.

Remove chicken wings with a slotted spoon to a cooling rack and allow to dry for 15 minutes.

Mash garlic and a pinch of salt together in a mortar and pestle until smooth.

Combine mashed garlic, olive oil, black pepper, and red pepper flakes in a large bowl.

Add chicken wings and bread crumbs; toss to coat.

Sprinkle with 1/2 cup Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese.

Transfer to the prepared baking sheet and sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese.

Bake in the preheated oven until browned, 20 to 25 minutes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/garlic-and-parmesan-chicken-wings/detail.aspx

Candied Garlic Chicken Wings

4 servings

Ingredients 
1 1/2 cups honey 
6 tablespoons soy sauce 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 pounds chicken wings

Directions

Heat honey, soy sauce, and garlic in a saucepan until boiling.

Place the wings in the bottom of a 9 x 13 inch baking pan, and pour the honey mixture over the chicken. Cover with foil. Marinate in the refrigerator for a few hours or overnight.

Bake, covered, at 375 degrees F (190 degrees C) for 1 hour; turn the wings after 1/2 hour. Remove the foil cover, and bake for 15 minutes. Take the wings out of the sauce, and bake on a rack for 10 minutes. Turn the chicken wings, and cook for another 10 minutes.

Calories 905 - 175 mg - Fat- 36.3 g - Fiber 0.5 g - Protein 43.6 g - Sodium 1524 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Candied-Garlic-Chicken-Wings/Detail.aspx?prop24=RD_RelatedRecipes

and now I think we should finish off with a couple of deserts  what meal is complete without something sweet (mother always had pickles on the table to take the sweet taste out of your mouth after eating desert  that kind of seems an oxymoron to me  I did it but it still sounds strange)

lets start with something oh so simple and quick ---------

Orange Surprise

"A quick, simple and delicious treat. Sometimes I top it off with some orange zest for color. Don't laugh...it's simple, but delicious and quick and I've never found any one who didn't rave about it!"

10 servings

Ingredients 
10 plain buttermilk doughnuts 
10 scoops vanilla ice cream 
2 cups orange marmalade 
1/4 cup and 1 tablespoon orange liqueur orange liqueur  for each serving 
3 cups whipped cream

Directions

Place doughnut in an attractive serving bowl. Top with a generous scoop of ice cream. Spoon marmalade over ice cream, and pour liqueur on top. Top with whipped cream and enjoy.

Calories - 188  Carbohydrates 23.9 g - Cholesterol12 mg  Fat 8.4 g  Fiber 0.5 g  Protein 2 g  Sodium 155 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Orange-Surprise/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=138087920&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-03-27&prop28=Review_3&prop29=Detail&me=1&eaid=8519082&scale=10&ismetric=0

Hot Pineapple Casserole

It doesn't matter if you eat this Hot Pineapple Casserole as a side dish or dessert, it still makes for one of the best casserole recipes ever. This casserole dish is a perfect addition to any ham, especially at Easter. The sweet pineapple pairs perfectly with the salty crackers. The hardest part about making this dish is waiting for it to finish baking.

Ingredients:

1 cup water 
1 cup sugar 
3 tbsp. pineapple gelatin mix (Jell-O)
3 tbsp. corn starch 
1 (20 oz.) can pineapple tidbits or chunks (in 100% juice, not heavy syrup)
1 cup sharp cheddar cheese, finely shredded
1 1/2 sleeves Ritz crackers, crushed
1/2 stick butter, melted
1/2 cup reserved pineapple juice

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350F degrees.
Spray an 8x8 baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.

In a medium pot over medium heat, whisk together water, sugar, 3 tbsp. pineapple gelatin mix, and 3 tbsp. corn starch until thoroughly combined and you get all the lumps out.

Turn heat up to high and let mixture to come to a boil and thicken. Continue to whisk.
Once thickened, take off heat.

Drain pineapple chunks thoroughly, setting aside 1/2 cup of the juice.

Add drained pineapple chunks to pot and stir.

While pineapple mixture is cooling, begin making topping.

In a large Ziploc bag, finely crush Ritz crackers.

Add crushed crackers, melted butter and 1/2 cup reserved pineapple juice into a medium bowl and stir until combined.

Add shredded cheese to cooled pineapple mixture and pour into baking dish.

Spread Ritz cracker topping over pineapple mixture.

Bake in oven for about 30-35 minutes (until topping is golden brown).

Serve warm.

www.thecountrycook.net
Copyright 2012
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W4w9RFXstkDZNKN6ViImgsfxI2ysLr4SYpm16adD9as/edit?pli=1

HOLY ROLLERS  BAKED MINI DONUTS

INGREDIENTS

Dough 
¾ cup whole milk
¼ cup water
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 egg
2½ cups all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon salt
Pinch of cinnamon
1½ teaspoons active dry yeast
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted

Chocolate Glaze 
¾ cup confectioners sugar
3 tablespoons cocoa powder
2 tablespoons whole milk
1 tablespoon heavy cream
½ teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Sprinkles (optional)

DIRECTIONS 
Make the dough: Warm the milk, water and butter over medium heat until slightly warm to the touch (about 95° to 100°). Whisk in the egg.

In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the dough hook attachment, mix the flour with the salt and cinnamon.

Add the yeast and the milk mixture. Mix on low speed until the dough begins to come together, 3 to 4 minutes. Increase the speed to medium and continue to mix until the dough is smooth (it will be pretty sticky), 5 minutes more.

Transfer the dough to a large bowl lightly greased with nonstick spray. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and let rise at room temperature until double in size, about 1 hour. Preheat the oven to 350° and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

On a lightly floured surface, roll out the dough into a ½-inch-thick rectangle. Using a small round cookie cutter or the rim of a small glass, cut out circles of dough. Use a smaller cookie cutter or glass to cut another hole in the center of each circle.

Transfer the doughnuts to the prepared baking sheet. Brush lightly with melted butter and bake until golden, 10 to 12 minutes. Cool on a wire rack for 10 minutes.

Make the glaze: In a small bowl, whisk the confectioners sugar with the cocoa powder, milk, cream and vanilla to combine. Dip each doughnut into the glaze so that its coated about halfway up the side. Shake off excess glaze and place the unglazed side on the baking sheet. Top with sprinkles, if desired. The glaze will set in about 5 to 6 minutes.

To close I would like to give you a website to go to  I would have included the directions but it is about 90 pages long. But it is a felted bag called a story tellers tote  and I think I need to make a couple  I just love the designs included in the directions  I just need to learn how to embroider  maybe Ill save it for purplefi to work on when she is here. Lololol  I wont do that purplefi  honest. I just thought some of you might like this as well as I do. Lion brand comes up with a design I really like some times  and what is nice they are free.

Here is the site: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L32132.html

Time for me to find something to eat while I make sure this is ready to post.

sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! You must have been busy to collect up all those great recipes, Sam.

Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, can't wait to try eggplant. Knitted bag interesting May have to make that. MAYA and I had our walk. Made vet appt for Shadow for Tuesday. Couldn't make Monday as we are going to Loma Linda to my doctor appt.
Happy weekend all. I am snuggled under electric blanket for a nap.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

lot's of things in those recipies that I have never heard of and am unlikely to get them here.
glad to hear shins are healing Sam...I try to Iron as soon as laundry is dry otherwise to many creases....but have been known to throw a wet tea towel in the dryer and run it again for 20 to ease the creases out if I forget.
Colin has been released from hospital,at midnight last but his family forgot to tell me and I ended up at the hospital at visiting time with nobody to visit and an afternoon wasted, sighs,will go see him over weekend, then I am at friends all next week dogsitting whilst they are of to Disneyland Paris,bit of an upheaval as cockatiel cage and stand have to be transported to,along with clothes laptop knitting etc


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have I missed someone - shadow - cat?

I loved the tote - and the patterns you can choose from to put on the side. --- sam i'm looking for a good report for you from the doctor.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, can't wait to try eggplant. Knitted bag interesting May have to make that. MAYA and I had our walk. Made vet appt for Shadow for Tuesday. Couldn't make Monday as we are going to Loma Linda to my doctor appt.
> Happy weekend all. I am snuggled under electric blanket for a nap.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I forget - who is colin agnes?

I think most of the things in the dryer don't need ironed - hopefully - the stuff that needs ironed go to the dry cleaners. --- sam



agnescr said:


> lot's of things in those recipies that I have never heard of and am unlikely to get them here.
> glad to hear shins are healing Sam...I try to Iron as soon as laundry is dry otherwise to many creases....but have been known to throw a wet tea towel in the dryer and run it again for 20 to ease the creases out if I forget.
> Colin has been released from hospital,at midnight last but his family forgot to tell me and I ended up at the hospital at visiting time with nobody to visit and an afternoon wasted, sighs,will go see him over weekend, then I am at friends all next week dogsitting whilst they are of to Disneyland Paris,bit of an upheaval as cockatiel cage and stand have to be transported to,along with clothes laptop knitting etc


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 28 March 14
> 
> I have been kind of lacking this week so will spend today getting my opening ready  usually I spend all week working on it so it isnt so much at one time.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> I forget - who is colin agnes?
> 
> I think most of the things in the dryer don't need ironed - hopefully - the stuff that needs ironed go to the dry cleaners. --- sam


Sam 
I suppose you would call him my gentleman friend though we dont live to gether eacc of us prefering our own space


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Wonderful range of recipes as usual Sam. Thank you for taking so much time over them. Hope your place is all ***** and span for the family coming home. Hope they brought that sunshine with them. We are promised a warm weekend so that will be nice. Clocks go forward on Saturday night and Mothers Day on Sunday. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

My eyes are blurry from reading all the recipes and to think that you spent some much time typing them. However do you put so many together, Sam? I used to love to try different recipes, but think that I am now in a rut. I don't enjoy the cooking much at all, which is not good. So easy to just make something simple or not at all. Isn't that disgusting? Oh well, I guess it's okay to be a bit lazy once you are an lol!!! Hoping those of you who had bunches of snow are finding the white stuff melting. at long last. Think green.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've made it here early- time changes help me. Will be in and out all weekend have a number of things on. Do wish I could get David to warn me ahead of time- thought I only had church on this weekend but yesterday I discovered that we had about 6 things on! Should be working out what to take for a picnic lunch today instead I am here.
Now to read this page and at tleast I will be up to date to begint he weekend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday! I have 9 days left on the job, and I will be glad to have some home time!


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I wanted to say hello again. I get so busy that I don't get on here very much.

I'm going to the Black Swamp Spinners Guild Market Day in Bowling Green, Ohio on Saturday. Who knows? I might even buy some yarn this year. I mostly go & just look & talk to folks. This year I'll be on the lookout for yarn or thread to make a stole for a friend of mine who will graduate from seminary next year. I don't have a proper pattern yet, but I think I'll be able to figure one out. I asked folks here for patterns for stoles & two people responded. One suggested doing a stole in filet crochet with different symbols on it. I like that idea, but who knows what I'll come up with. A friend or two is going to meet me there.

I had asked for prayers for my friend Mary & her husband Dick. Well, good news. Dick is doing so well that his doctors gave him permission to finally go to Florida. They normally winter in Florida, but this winter (of all winters) they've had to stay in Ohio so Dick could start his treatment. 

Barack O'Kitty is back to his old self. His nose looks really good; it just has a small scar on it now, which is remarkable considering that it had a large tumor on it not too long ago.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, I am caught up on last week's KTP and already posting on this week's. Great recipes, as usual, Sam. Will the family be home tomorrow?
Caren - I am sorry to hear about your son and DGDs accident - hopefully that is it for accidents for your family for a long, long time.
Sugar - it shouldn't be long now for your dear granddaughter.
Julie - I am glad to hear you have something in the works to enable you to see Fale.
Bonnie - glad your doctor says you are doing well, but please heed his weight lifting restrictions.
Kate - love your new avatar.
Martina - have a great Mother's Day weekend with your son, and hoping house sells soon.
Mel - glad you and Gage are feeling better, and the pups are adorable.
Kathy - have safe travels.
Prayers and good wishes for those needing them, and hugs for all.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I am enjoying reading through this weeks recipes. Thank you, Sam, for the great selection.
Had an exciting couple of days.the kind of excitement I could have done without. Yesterday I was using our new carpet cleaner (love iteasy to use and gets the carpets really clean, better than the carpet cleaners I hired last year). I did the stairswhich DH said NOT to do by myselfbut I was on a roll (literally as it turned out) and wanted to get the job finished. Ended up slipping on the damp stair carpeting, sitting down and hitting my head hard against the wall. My head was aching a little, so went to the doctor today, just as a precaution, and she wanted to do a CT scan. It came back negative, fortunately. Guess I learned my lesson...DH was nice about it and didnt say I told you so. Someday we will have to replace the carpetDD votes for hardwooda nice look but exhausting to think about moving all the furniture to get the refinishing done. Anyway, that is in the futurefor right now, I am happy (still) with the cleaner, and will not do stairs unless DH is here to help.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam you have thought of something for most everyone, thank you. Just marking my place tonight going to sit in the hot tub unwind and hit the hay early ish.


Sam the spicy onion jam would go perfect with the bacon jam. Great idea.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Lovely lot of recipes Sam and I am glad your shins are getting better.
Been busy packing today as we are off with the family to Devon tomorrow. Not sure if I will be on much next week, but I will be taking plenty of photos to bore you all with when I get back :thumbup: 
Hope everyone has a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so tired today. I worked for 7 hours this morning, getting off at noon. I had two knitting groups this afternoon and then DS#1 wanted to know if GF could join us for dinner so I ordered pizza and fed the crew. Now DS and GF are at an event at our church. I will do some dishes and get to bed. 

Sam...So happy to hear you are healing and the family should be home soon. I am sure they will all be talking at the same time to tell you how their trip was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks agnes - and I am glad you have a gentlemen friend - we all need someone - if I ever had another significant other he would need to have his own space also - I think it is good to have your own space. imho --- sam



agnescr said:


> Sam
> I suppose you would call him my gentleman friend though we dont live to gether eacc of us prefering our own space


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brighteyes - I type very few of the recipes I use - most of them I cut and paste into a word document - then after I have straightened it out and have it looking right then I paste it into my opening. the time comes from finding the recipes which I enjoy. I get a lot of recipes in my email - my own personal recipes I type by hand but that is not very many.

I will start looking for some quick and easy meals to make - you are not the only one in a rut - meal time finds me usually heading for the cereal box and milk. lol --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> My eyes are blurry from reading all the recipes and to think that you spent some much time typing them. However do you put so many together, Sam? I used to love to try different recipes, but think that I am now in a rut. I don't enjoy the cooking much at all, which is not good. So easy to just make something simple or not at all. Isn't that disgusting? Oh well, I guess it's okay to be a bit lazy once you are an lol!!! Hoping those of you who had bunches of snow are finding the white stuff melting. at long last. Think green.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that just like a man. ----- sam



darowil said:


> Well I've made it here early- time changes help me. Will be in and out all weekend have a number of things on. Do wish I could get David to warn me ahead of time- thought I only had church on this weekend but yesterday I discovered that we had about 6 things on! Should be working out what to take for a picnic lunch today instead I am here.
> Now to read this page and at tleast I will be up to date to begint he weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a super time aran - we will expect a picture of your "haul" from the market day. yeah for barack o'kitty. at least mary and dick can get out of the sloppy spring we are going to have. --- sam



Aran said:


> I wanted to say hello again. I get so busy that I don't get on here very much.
> 
> I'm going to the Black Swamp Spinners Guild Market Day in Bowling Green, Ohio on Saturday. Who knows? I might even buy some yarn this year. I mostly go & just look & talk to folks. This year I'll be on the lookout for yarn or thread to make a stole for a friend of mine who will graduate from seminary next year. I don't have a proper pattern yet, but I think I'll be able to figure one out. I asked folks here for patterns for stoles & two people responded. One suggested doing a stole in filet crochet with different symbols on it. I like that idea, but who knows what I'll come up with. A friend or two is going to meet me there.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the family will be home tomorrow grandma sherry - it will be good to see them - it has been a long two weeks. --- sam



grandma sherry said:


> Wow, I am caught up on last week's KTP and already posting on this week's. Great recipes, as usual, Sam. Will the family be home tomorrow?
> Caren - I am sorry to hear about your son and DGDs accident - hopefully that is it for accidents for your family for a long, long time.
> Sugar - it shouldn't be long now for your dear granddaughter.
> Julie - I am glad to hear you have something in the works to enable you to see Fale.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can always allow someone else to move your furniture - hardwood in lovely. --- sam - so glad you were not hurt



ChrisEl said:


> I am enjoying reading through this weeks recipes. Thank you, Sam, for the great selection.
> Had an exciting couple of days.the kind of excitement I could have done without. Yesterday I was using our new carpet cleaner (love iteasy to use and gets the carpets really clean, better than the carpet cleaners I hired last year). I did the stairswhich DH said NOT to do by myselfbut I was on a roll (literally as it turned out) and wanted to get the job finished. Ended up slipping on the damp stair carpeting, sitting down and hitting my head hard against the wall. My head was aching a little, so went to the doctor today, just as a precaution, and she wanted to do a CT scan. It came back negative, fortunately. Guess I learned my lesson...DH was nice about it and didnt say I told you so. Someday we will have to replace the carpetDD votes for hardwooda nice look but exhausting to think about moving all the furniture to get the refinishing done. Anyway, that is in the futurefor right now, I am happy (still) with the cleaner, and will not do stairs unless DH is here to help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a super time purplefi - the more pictures the better - you never bore us. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Lovely lot of recipes Sam and I am glad your shins are getting better.
> Been busy packing today as we are off with the family to Devon tomorrow. Not sure if I will be on much next week, but I will be taking plenty of photos to bore you all with when I get back :thumbup:
> Hope everyone has a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, good on you having companion and maintaining your independence. 
Sam, me thinks thee hasn't looked for companion. We all know you are a honey-bunny.
Looking for easy knit knitting to bring to meetings. Probably start hat. The other hat I was doing just too hard to bring until it is finished cabled brim and I've picked up stitches for st. St. Rounds. 
Took nap which I never do. Oh well, must have needed it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Wow, I am caught up on last week's KTP and already posting on this week's. Great recipes, as usual, Sam. Will the family be home tomorrow?
> Caren - I am sorry to hear about your son and DGDs accident - hopefully that is it for accidents for your family for a long, long time.
> Sugar - it shouldn't be long now for your dear granddaughter.
> Julie - I am glad to hear you have something in the works to enable you to see Fale.
> ...


I am not setting great store by having that much time with him, I fear Lupe will try to stop me from seeing him, but at least I will have tried.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

So glad this day is over! Got up at 6, started the van and the check engine light stayed on. Then it revved up so shut it off, got dressed and turned it back on again. Starred with no problems, sounded good bit still with the light. I have had it come on before for oxygen sensors so wasn't to concerned. Figured I could have it checked when I got to Columbus. Found the shipper and got loaded with one transmission for Honda's R&D. Stooped to grab lunch and just after I got back on I40, a shanty shaker (semi pulling a manufactured home) passed me and a line of trucks in the two left lanes. I thought he was driving too fast and the next thing I hear is a popping sound. One of the home's tires blew. So he has to get it to the right shoulder fast. Two Moore pops and a wheel rim rolls across the road, through the guard rail and I see it either hit a car or the car hit it. Then another one comes across with tire still attached. It luckily stops at the rail. Scary stuff but everyone kept their heads and only one car was damaged, I think. The driver got it safely to the shoulder. Could have been an awful mess.

Delivered safely and early and had supper of chili and a salad. 

Sam, great recipes. I love Lebanese food and that spice mix sounds good. Also the chick pea recipe. Will have to try that. Glad to hear the sun is healing and that the family will be back tomorrow. 

Saw a vid on using a piece of yarn to keep your first stitch in crocheting in the round. Wonder if that wouldn't help with the yo problem. Place a longish piece at the yo st, having both sides hang over a bit. Then on the next row, you will see the yarn. I'll see if I saved the vid or can find it.

Purple, have a great time on your trip. Sounds like fun to just sit and knit while other people hike. Enjoy your cream teas.

Hope Mayo accepts Alan soon and he can get back to some semblance of normal. Healing thoughts for both of you. 

Caren, enjoy your hot tub. Hope things calm down a bit for you.

Well, that's all I remember from reading so forgive me if I omitted you. I'll try better next time. 

Take care,

Kathy

Aran, how often do they do that spinning guild market? And where? If I had known, I might have headed home tonight instead of staying in Columbus. But I will try to find a LYS to while away my time here.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

bookmarked the recipes; thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, so glad you are ok.
Sam, just ordered zaatar on line. I think it was at https://mysage.com.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

We just got done eating, Sam, and my mouth is already watering from reading the recipes you posted, you naughty boy!  

We are to expect wonderful weather this weekend with a temperature of 58 degrees F on Sunday. It won't be sunny but at least being outside will be tolerable. There are college baseball games at the University of Minnesota both on Saturday and Sunday. I'm hoping DH will choose Sunday. Dear son's college team is playing in the area this weekend as well. We don't know anyone on the team anymore but baseball is baseball...kind of like the Field of Dreams movie but in our case it is..."if they play it, we will come" - LOL. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and you get to stitch as much as you like


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pfoley said:


> bookmarked the recipes; thank you.


Glad you stopped in and hope you will join us often as you are able. There's always room at the table and refreshments/recipes for all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Our neighbor decided to have a pot luck dinner tonight. She was making spaghetti with shrimp (instead of meat because of Friday and all). The other neighbor was bringing a salad and I was to bring dessert. 

I thought my mom's rhubarb cake would be perfect! We are all so sick and tired of it all around here and rhubarb is that little taste of Heaven in the spring we all wait for. I saved some of my frozen rhubarb and today was the day for it to get used  My mom's recipe is super simple and probably really isn't hers but since she is the one that passed it on to me, it has become HER recipe  

1 white or yellow cake mix
2 c. fresh rhubarb, sliced (I used frozen that I thawed and drained and it worked great)
1 1/2 c. sugar
2 c. whipping cream

Make the cake mix according to the package directions (or you can make one from scratch, if you so desire). Pour the batter into a prepared 9x13 baking pan.

Sprinkle the rhubarb over the top of the raw cake and the sugar on top of the rhuarb. 

Carefully pour the cream over the top of everything. 

Bake at 350 degrees F for 1 hour. 

The rhubarb, sugar and cream sink to the bottom and you have a lovely custard under the cake...almost like an upside down cake  

Cool the cake in the pan, in the refrigerator. Cut into serving pieces at serving time. Get under the cake with a spatula and flip each piece, bottom side up, onto serving plates. Nothing else is needed but no one ever turns down a little scoop of ice cream 

ANYWAY, I successfully made the cake, baked it and had it cooling in the refrigerator on top of a hot pad at first. I went to check on it and to remove the hot pad to let the pan sit direction onto the glass shelf (it was plenty cool by then). I got a cramp in my hand and I lost my grip on the pan. The WHOLE thing landed on the floor - face up, thank goodness. It was like one of those slow motion movies where you see something happening but very slowly. The pan hit the floor and the whole cake rose up about 2 inches and landed back down into the pan. I couldn't believe my luck - almost. When I looked things over, half of the cake was pretty wrecked. The other half of the cake was fine. I was able to slice it into 6 pieces and put it onto a serving plate, to take to the neighbors. The rest of the mess is here at home and since DH and I don't care how things look, it will get eaten anyway. I narrowly averted a dessert catastrophe!!! Leave it to me  The neighbors laughed and laughed and a good time was had by all


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good evening Sam and all! David and I have been enjoying reading the recipes, we had butter curry chicken for dinner, no recipe, the paste comes in a package. Can't believe there are that few calories in the orange dream. lol
Well, I'm going back to read the rest of the pages, hope everyone is doing well and having a happy day/evening. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> I wanted to say hello again. I get so busy that I don't get on here very much.
> 
> I'm going to the Black Swamp Spinners Guild Market Day in Bowling Green, Ohio on Saturday. Who knows? I might even buy some yarn this year. I mostly go & just look & talk to folks. This year I'll be on the lookout for yarn or thread to make a stole for a friend of mine who will graduate from seminary next year. I don't have a proper pattern yet, but I think I'll be able to figure one out. I asked folks here for patterns for stoles & two people responded. One suggested doing a stole in filet crochet with different symbols on it. I like that idea, but who knows what I'll come up with. A friend or two is going to meet me there.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news on Mary and Dick, glad that he is doing so well. Also wonderful news on Barack O'Kitty, it's amazing how quickly they get back to normal and the scars fade. 
Love to see the fibers you come up with at the Market Day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for cotton/wool yarn go here - there is one on page one and one on page two - just scroll down. --- sam

http://www.blacksheepwools.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?p=2&q=Cotton+wool+Sirdar


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I am enjoying reading through this weeks recipes. Thank you, Sam, for the great selection.
> Had an exciting couple of days.the kind of excitement I could have done without. Yesterday I was using our new carpet cleaner (love iteasy to use and gets the carpets really clean, better than the carpet cleaners I hired last year). I did the stairswhich DH said NOT to do by myselfbut I was on a roll (literally as it turned out) and wanted to get the job finished. Ended up slipping on the damp stair carpeting, sitting down and hitting my head hard against the wall. My head was aching a little, so went to the doctor today, just as a precaution, and she wanted to do a CT scan. It came back negative, fortunately. Guess I learned my lesson...DH was nice about it and didnt say I told you so. Someday we will have to replace the carpetDD votes for hardwooda nice look but exhausting to think about moving all the furniture to get the refinishing done. Anyway, that is in the futurefor right now, I am happy (still) with the cleaner, and will not do stairs unless DH is here to help.


Oh No!!! I'm glad you didn't get a concussion or anything, that could have been bad.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

ANYWAY, I successfully made the cake, baked it and had it cooling in the refrigerator on top of a hot pad at first. I went to check on it and to remove the hot pad to let the pan sit direction onto the glass shelf (it was plenty cool by then). I got a cramp in my hand and I lost my grip on the pan. The WHOLE thing landed on the floor - face up, thank goodness. It was like one of those slow motion movies where you see something happening but very slowly. The pan hit the floor and the whole cake rose up about 2 inches and landed back down into the pan. I couldn't believe my luck - almost. When I looked things over, half of the cake was pretty much destroyed - in a million pieces. The other half of the cake was fine. I was able to slice it into 6 pieces and put it onto a serving plate, to take to the neighbors. The rest of the mess is here at home and since DH and I don't care how things look, it will get eaten anyway. I narrowly averted a dessert catastrophe!!! Leave it to me  The neighbors laughed and laughed and a good time was had by all   [/quote]

This reminded me of the time that I made a cake to take to school and set it outside to cool. When I went back about 10 mins. later, the dog had taken a big chunk out of it. I cut that part out and squeezed it together as best as I could. I told the teachers that DH had eaten some when I wasn't looking!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 28 March 14
> 
> I have been kind of lacking this week so will spend today getting my opening ready  usually I spend all week working on it so it isnt so much at one time.
> 
> ...


~~~A great set of recipes, Sam! I'm anxious to try some....so many recipes so few meals! :lol: :lol:

I've so many pages still to read from last week....been busy! One thing I did do is watch the hatching of the first eaglet at the Pittsburgh eagle cam site. One hatched...2 more to go!
Have a good week.....off to watch basketball, and try to catch up!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Gottastch! Sounds like something that would happen in my kitchen! Did have to laugh but glad you were able to salvage enough to take to the neighbors and enjoy the "messy remains" at home.


gottastch said:


> ANYWAY, I successfully made the cake, baked it and had it cooling in the refrigerator on top of a hot pad at first. I went to check on it and to remove the hot pad to let the pan sit direction onto the glass shelf (it was plenty cool by then). I got a cramp in my hand and I lost my grip on the pan. The WHOLE thing landed on the floor - face up, thank goodness. It was like one of those slow motion movies where you see something happening but very slowly. The pan hit the floor and the whole cake rose up about 2 inches and landed back down into the pan. I couldn't believe my luck - almost. When I looked things over, half of the cake was pretty much destroyed - in a million pieces. The other half of the cake was fine. I was able to slice it into 6 pieces and put it onto a serving plate, to take to the neighbors. The rest of the mess is here at home and since DH and I don't care how things look, it will get eaten anyway. I narrowly averted a dessert catastrophe!!! Leave it to me  The neighbors laughed and laughed and a good time was had by all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice of you to join us for a cuppa pfoley - we love having new people join in the conversation - we'll be here all week so plan on stopping by again soon - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



pfoley said:


> bookmarked the recipes; thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This reminded me of the time that I made a cake to take to school and set it outside to cool. When I went back about 10 mins. later, the dog had taken a big chunk out of it. I cut that part out and squeezed it together as best as I could. I told the teachers that DH had eaten some when I wasn't looking!


  :lol:  :lol: That is funny!!! Bet it was still good too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I knew it was for sale - just thought someone might want to make their own. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, so glad you are ok.
> Sam, just ordered zaatar on line. I think it was at https://mysage.com.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam you have thought of something for most everyone, thank you. Just marking my place tonight going to sit in the hot tub unwind and hit the hay early ish.
> 
> Sam the spicy onion jam would go perfect with the bacon jam. Great idea.


Hope you are enjoying the hot tub and a glass of wine to go with would be fantastic I think.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Morning all from a sunny Brisbane. Thank goodness wet weather is giving us a break so I can do carpets for quarterly inspection. Mind you, don't need the costal cartilidge to play up, simply because I am doing something heavy.

Your favourite spice mix sounds similar to one we can get at selected spice dealers. Never knew the name.

Minor problem with one recipe - how much sausages are used in the sausage soup recipe please?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Lovely lot of recipes Sam and I am glad your shins are getting better.
> Been busy packing today as we are off with the family to Devon tomorrow. Not sure if I will be on much next week, but I will be taking plenty of photos to bore you all with when I get back :thumbup:
> Hope everyone has a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Ooh, have fun!!! Can't wait to see the photos. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Our neighbor decided to have a pot luck dinner tonight. She was making spaghetti with shrimp (instead of meat because of Friday and all). The other neighbor was bringing a salad and I was to bring dessert.
> 
> I thought my mom's rhubarb cake would be perfect! We are all so sick and tired of it all around here and rhubarb is that little taste of Heaven in the spring we all wait for. I saved some of my frozen rhubarb and today was the day for it to get used  My mom's recipe is super simple and probably really isn't hers but since she is the one that passed it on to me, it has become HER recipe
> 
> ...


Ooh, that looks good though. I'll have to make that, love rhubarb. Glad you were able to rescue half.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you give us the url again for that site carol - please. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~A great set of recipes, Sam! I'm anxious to try some....so many recipes so few meals! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've so many pages still to read from last week....been busy! One thing I did do is watch the hatching of the first eaglet at the Pittsburgh eagle cam site. One hatched...2 more to go!
> Have a good week.....off to watch basketball, and try to catch up!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popping in for a quick hello. Went to a wonderful Mexican restaurant for dinner...my Lord they give big servings! We are sitting' and knitting', watching tv and just relaxing. Really enjoyable. Tomorrow we will go to LYS for the afternoon. ope everyone is well and having a good weekend. TTYL!

Oh, tried to send out an email and for some reason I couldn't get my outgoing email to work...really strange since I can receive. I'm going to try to post a download for folks. It is a list of places that give senior discounts (some starting as low as age 50!). The catch is that you must ASK for the discount. In particular it listed Hampton Inn which is where folks will be staying during the KAP. THIS discount is significantly MORE than what I was able to get them to give those of us going to the Oct KAP. I plan to call and verify they honor this discount and beginning at what age. If they do between Marianne and I one of us will qualify if not both and I will re-do my reservation (this is well worth doing). I'll try to remain it when I get home but also thought of folks I do not have emails for and thought I'd do a download here. By the way, I received this from my DB who is 70. Hope it benefits some of you folks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for noticing that busyworkerbee - I did not realize I had cut that out - I edited it so the recipe is now correct - one pound country style sausage - I think it is the kind that comes in a long ring. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a sunny Brisbane. Thank goodness wet weather is giving us a break so I can do carpets for quarterly inspection. Mind you, don't need the costal cartilidge to play up, simply because I am doing something heavy.
> 
> Your favourite spice mix sounds similar to one we can get at selected spice dealers. Never knew the name.
> 
> Minor problem with one recipe - how much sausages are used in the sausage soup recipe please?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> thank you for noticing that busyworkerbee - I did not realize I had cut that out - I edited it so the recipe is now correct - one pound country style sausage - I think it is the kind that comes in a long ring. --- sam


Will simply have to sub with our usual sausages. Also, after reading the recipe with the chicken and mash served in the skillet, had the impulse to vary it a little, using chicken mince or finely diced breast and make patties which are then browned off in a pan or under grill.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love when people play with the recipes and give them their own personal twist - I think the patties sound good. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Will simply have to sub with our usual sausages. Also, after reading the recipe with the chicken and mash served in the skillet, had the impulse to vary it a little, using chicken mince or finely diced breast and make patties which are then browned off in a pan or under grill.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Minor problem with one recipe - how much sausages are used in the sausage soup recipe please?


I clicked on the link, under the recipe, and it said 1 pound of sausage


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello. Went to a wonderful Mexican restaurant for dinner...my Lord they give big servings! We are sitting' and knitting', watching tv and just relaxing. Really enjoyable. Tomorrow we will go to LYS for the afternoon. ope everyone is well and having a good weekend. TTYL!
> 
> Oh, tried to send out an email and for some reason I couldn't get my outgoing email to work...really strange since I can receive. I'm going to try to post a download for folks. It is a list of places that give senior discounts (some starting as low as age 50!). The catch is that you must ASK for the discount. In particular it listed Hampton Inn which is where folks will be staying during the KAP.
> 
> THIS discount is significantly MORE than what I was able to get them to give those of us going to the Oct KAP. I plan to call and verify they honor this discount and beginning at what age. If they do between Marianne and I one of us will qualify if not both and I will re-do my reservation (this is well worth doing). I'll try to remain it when I get home but also thought of folks I do not have emails for and thought I'd do a download here. By the way, I received this from my DB who is 70. Hope it benefits some of you folks!


Requires Microsoft Office to download. I don't have it


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

sorry -- A Gwennie to Gwennie I guess


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Great recipes Sam! You always do a great job. I may try a couple of them this time. The scones look good. The sausage soup is one my DH & DS would like, plus a few more I know DS would try. 

ChrisEl, I'm glad you didn't do much damage to yourself! Rest, as you may have given yourself a bit of a concussion. Even if it didn't show up on the CT scan. 

I actually made it here before midnight! And only 4 pages behind. I may be able to keep up this week.

Healing prayers for those who need them, safe travels, ect.

Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thought of making it but ingredient listed sumac and since I have no idea where to buy just made it easy for me.

Bought it at My Spice Sage for $10.00 free shipping.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy crumbs Sam, I think I gained 20 pounds reading all those delicious recipes. All are saved and I think we will definitely have the pork chops on Sunday night. :thumbup: 

Got the sweater finished tonight that I have been working on and it is sewn together. I have started the hat and it is about 1/3 of the way done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, sweater very sweet.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cute sweater, you really get some great knitting done.
Wanted to give you all an update and thank you for the prayers for my mom. She is doing better and the last MRI showed nothing, now they are thinking she had gotten all her meds mixed up. Will go and spend so,e time with her tomorrow. Last night was not good I don't think she even knew me or my sister.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> And only 4 pages behind. I may be able to keep up this week.
> 
> Healing prayers for those who need them, safe travels, ect.
> 
> Tami


Here's hoping, mind you I still have to go through 30 pages from last week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, so glad about Mom. The older I get the more meds I'm on I can see how easy that would be to mix up meds.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A great set of recipes, Sam! I'm anxious to try some....so many recipes so few meals! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've so many pages still to read from last week....been busy! One thing I did do is watch the hatching of the first eaglet at the Pittsburgh eagle cam site. One hatched...2 more to go!
> Have a good week.....off to watch basketball, and try to catch up!
> Carol il/oh


~~~    Sorry....I'm sleepy and trying to finish/catch up...didn't mean to copy all the recipes.
well....just in case you missed thenm earlier.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol:  :lol: That is funny!!! Bet it was still good too!


~~~works for me! ("reformed" cake). :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you give us the url again for that site carol - please. --- sam


~~~There are a couple of ways to get there. The easiest I think would be to Google "Pittsburgh eagle cam"
I've had some issues with both sites they have, but I persevere and eventually get through. Googling is how I do it.

pixcontroller.com/eagles/

beta.wildearth.tv/cam/pittsburgh-bald-eagles

Hope you can connect.... :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you give us the url again for that site carol - please. --- sam


~~~There are a couple of ways to get there. The easiest I think would be to Google "Pittsburgh eagle cam"
I've had some issues with both sites they have, but I persevere and eventually get through. Googling is how I do it.

pixcontroller.com/eagles/

beta.wildearth.tv/cam/pittsburgh-bald-eagles

Hope you can connect.... :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Holy crumbs Sam, I think I gained 20 pounds reading all those delicious recipes. All are saved and I think we will definitely have the pork chops on Sunday night. :thumbup:
> 
> Got the sweater finished tonight that I have been working on and it is sewn together. I have started the hat and it is about 1/3 of the way done.


~~~~Really nice! Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Holy crumbs Sam, I think I gained 20 pounds reading all those delicious recipes. All are saved and I think we will definitely have the pork chops on Sunday night. :thumbup:
> 
> Got the sweater finished tonight that I have been working on and it is sewn together. I have started the hat and it is about 1/3 of the way done.


~~~~Really nice! Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks, glad you like it. 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Really nice! Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

good night everyone, will check in tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You must have been busy to collect up all those great recipes, Sam.
> 
> Thank you.


Ditto, thanks again Sam..


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Really nice! Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~I seem to be trying to master the Gwennie!
sorry    
Hmmmm...my mouse with one click put in 2 faces. Faulty mouse?
I seem to be caught up...for the moment.:? Let's see...I took a few notes:
Joy: late belated birthday greetings! Hope you had a grand day!
Sugar: hoping for an easy last few weeks...and a beautiful GC!
AZ: sure hope Alan can get some really good help! Take care of yourself, too.
Caren: OMG....sure hope the girls are not too traumatized...son, too. Healing vibes heading toward all.
Designer: love the pics from Lake Louise. Very nice! 
Dawn: so glad mom is doing better...a 2fer always a good thing.  Hoping for continued speedy healing.
Sam: Glad Heidi & family are doing better and that the whole vacation was not ruined.
Gwen: life continues to be an adventure for you! Thanks for sharing your stories. Glad you got to play with Marianne some.
That discount list is great! Where did you find it? THANKS!
Denise: Hope the Aussie KAP happens...there is time to get it together!
Bonnie: please take care of your shoulder. Heal weel.
Angora: enjoy the company...that's what is important!
Joy: I'll check with DH tomorrow, he read the article to me from the computer. Probably something like HuffingtonPost...not sure. I did see today a reference to that report on the tv news tonight. 
Spider: hope mom gets her meds straightened out. 
To all....warm, strengthening energies...knitting looks lovely....happy birthday to all - glad you were born!:thumbup: 
Time to get some sleep....anyone interested in a MI vs MI State final? It's possible..... :roll: :? :?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Lovely lot of recipes Sam and I am glad your shins are getting better.
> Been busy packing today as we are off with the family to Devon tomorrow. Not sure if I will be on much next week, but I will be taking plenty of photos to bore you all with when I get back :thumbup:
> Hope everyone has a good week end and sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Have a lovely time Purple and enjoy the family. We can expect some different photos from you when you return even if you don't manage it while you are away. Always hard when you are away to find time and internet access at the same time, especially when you are with family who seem to think that spending time with them is called for. How dare they after all want your attention :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> brighteyes - I type very few of the recipes I use - most of them I cut and paste into a word document - then after I have straightened it out and have it looking right then I paste it into my opening. the time comes from finding the recipes which I enjoy. I get a lot of recipes in my email - my own personal recipes I type by hand but that is not very many.
> 
> I will start looking for some quick and easy meals to make - you are not the only one in a rut - meal time finds me usually heading for the cereal box and milk. lol --- sam


I'm a lazy cook so easy suits me too (I'm a lazy almost anything actually. Everything else takes me away from knitting).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't that just like a man. ----- sam


Guess he can't help being a man- and just as well he is or we wouldn't be married. 2 of the 6 things done. Heading out in a while for the third. I may only go with him for 1 of tomorrows, see how awake I am tomorrow morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not setting great store by having that much time with him, I fear Lupe will try to stop me from seeing him, but at least I will have tried.


And it looks like you might well be able to meet a number of us as well to make it more worthwhile.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> So glad this day is over!
> 
> Delivered safely and early and had supper of chili and a salad.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds a day that is better finished, but how good that no major damage done from something that could have been so serious.

The yarn wouldn't work for me in knitting- I would end up with an extra stitch as I frequently miss them and knit them as an extra stitch. What comes of not watching my work all the time. But I do get more done this way despite frogging as any progress is more than would be done while reading or on the computer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> lot's of things in those recipies that I have never heard of and am unlikely to get them here.
> glad to hear shins are healing Sam...I try to Iron as soon as laundry is dry otherwise to many creases....but have been known to throw a wet tea towel in the dryer and run it again for 20 to ease the creases out if I forget.
> Colin has been released from hospital,at midnight last but his family forgot to tell me and I ended up at the hospital at visiting time with nobody to visit and an afternoon wasted, sighs,will go see him over weekend, then I am at friends all next week dogsitting whilst they are of to Disneyland Paris,bit of an upheaval as cockatiel cage and stand have to be transported to,along with clothes laptop knitting etc


Good to hear Colin is out of hospital... but not good about not letting you know. I hope you get to see him over the weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I thought my mom's rhubarb cake would be perfect!
> ANYWAY, I successfully made the cake, baked it and had it cooling in the refrigerator ... The pan hit the floor and the whole cake rose up about 2 inches and landed back down into the pan. I couldn't believe my luck - almost. When I looked things over, half of the cake was pretty wrecked. The other half of the cake was fine. I was able to slice it into 6 pieces and put it onto a serving plate, to take to the neighbors. The rest of the mess is here at home and since DH and I don't care how things look, it will get eaten anyway. I narrowly averted a dessert catastrophe!!! Leave it to me  The neighbors laughed and laughed and a good time was had by all


Now that sounds good- but preferably without throwing ot on the floor. How cooperative of it to fall up th eright way leaving you enough to take.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I seem to be trying to master the Gwennie!
> sorry
> Hmmmm...my mouse with one click put in 2 faces. Faulty mouse?
> 
> Denise: Hope the Aussie KAP happens...there is time to get it together!


We need someone doing the Gwennies now that she doesn't do them anymore. My mouse was just not co-operating today. As my keynoard had been slow too I turned the compouter off and everything behaving again. The poor thing gets tired after a while and does something funny. I have finally learnt to turn it off beofre going to DH. After all every time I told him I had a problem his response was always have you turned it off? Not the quickest learner at times but I get there eventually. Now give me some knitting and I am likly to pick it up with no problems.

Looking hopeful that the Downunder KAP will go ahead.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Our neighbor decided to have a pot luck dinner tonight. She was making spaghetti with shrimp (instead of meat because of Friday and all). The other neighbor was bringing a salad and I was to bring dessert.
> 
> I thought my mom's rhubarb cake would be perfect! We are all so sick and tired of it all around here and rhubarb is that little taste of Heaven in the spring we all wait for. I saved some of my frozen rhubarb and today was the day for it to get used  My mom's recipe is super simple and probably really isn't hers but since she is the one that passed it on to me, it has become HER recipe
> 
> ANYWAY, I successfully made the cake, baked it and had it cooling in the refrigerator on top of a hot pad at first. I went to check on it and to remove the hot pad to let the pan sit direction onto the glass shelf (it was plenty cool by then). I got a cramp in my hand and I lost my grip on the pan. The WHOLE thing landed on the floor - face up, thank goodness. It was like one of those slow motion movies where you see something happening but very slowly. The pan hit the floor and the whole cake rose up about 2 inches and landed back down into the pan. I couldn't believe my luck - almost. When I looked things over, half of the cake was pretty wrecked. The other half of the cake was fine. I was able to slice it into 6 pieces and put it onto a serving plate, to take to the neighbors. The rest of the mess is here at home and since DH and I don't care how things look, it will get eaten anyway. I narrowly averted a dessert catastrophe!!! Leave it to me  The neighbors laughed and laughed and a good time was had by all


I really like the sound of this recipe... thanks., and I dont care what it loooks like it would still be yum. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And it looks like you might well be able to meet a number of us as well to make it more worthwhile.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I have 9 days left on the job, and I will be glad to have some home time!


Know the feeling. I have just come to the end of a 3 month work spell. It is sooo good to have some time at home!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Holy crumbs Sam, I think I gained 20 pounds reading all those delicious recipes. All are saved and I think we will definitely have the pork chops on Sunday night. :thumbup:
> 
> Got the sweater finished tonight that I have been working on and it is sewn together. I have started the hat and it is about 1/3 of the way done.


That is so pretty Mel. Is that a pink lining I can see? Will make it lovely and warm.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Spider said:


> Cute sweater, you really get some great knitting done.
> Wanted to give you all an update and thank you for the prayers for my mom. She is doing better and the last MRI showed nothing, now they are thinking she had gotten all her meds mixed up. Will go and spend so,e time with her tomorrow. Last night was not good I don't think she even knew me or my sister.


Glad to hear the MRI was clear. Mixing her meds could certainly cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm a lazy cook so easy suits me too (I'm a lazy almost anything actually. Everything else takes me away from knitting).


Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> We need someone doing the Gwennies now that she doesn't do them anymore. My mouse was just not co-operating today. As my keynoard had been slow too I turned the compouter off and everything behaving again. The poor thing gets tired after a while and does something funny. I have finally learnt to turn it off beofre going to DH. After all every time I told him I had a problem his response was always have you turned it off? Not the quickest learner at times but I get there eventually. Now give me some knitting and I am likly to pick it up with no problems.
> 
> hopeful that the Downunder KAP will go ahead.


As far as I'm concerned switching off and on again is the cure for everything. If that doesn't work switch it off and go to bed - it'll be better in the morning. If that doesn't work - throw it through the window and cry!!


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh Sam the recipes are great this week thanks for adding them.
Have a great week.

Bonnie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just woke up early - have a headache.....the stormy gloomy low front coming through has created small headaches that even the Fever Few isn't keeping them completely gone. I know I'd be down for the count if I wasn't taking the Fever Few. But I'll take some Advil and head back to bed, but wanted to post this before I forgot.

Several weekends ago, my DD and I went to the production of the Heartbeat of Home - the Irish dancing mash up with other dance styles. I awoke to find it on our PBS station during their subscription week. It's on again here at least 3 more times this weekend. Kate, Angora, etc. for you who I know would love this kind of performance, check it out...Kate--not sure whether it in be on TV by you, but worth a check to see. I loved the program -- but the experience in person is just so much more powerful.I'm recording it so that I can watch it from time to time to get he spirits up.

Need to go a Pension meeting today...DH's pension pre-dates all the Dept.of Labor and ERISA rules and regulations that went into place in early 1970's, etc. There have been several members of the Union Pension committee who have been dismissed due to misappropriation of funds and padding expense accounts - downright stealing and I'm hoping they are prosecuted. As a result of their bad behavior and lack of diligent oversight and bad economy in 2008-2009, the pension doesn't have the funds it needs to continue to pay out the current levels of benefits to current pensioners (DH) or future pensioners and have called this meeting to announce some changes to be made...rumors are that the amounts will be cut 20%.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:



> Spider, so glad about Mom. The older I get the more meds I'm on I can see how easy that would be to mix up meds.


Do your suppliers of meds do blister packs? it makes life a lot easier for the forgetful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And it looks like you might well be able to meet a number of us as well to make it more worthwhile.


The KAP/downunder seems to be gathering momentum!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll repost as a pdf for those that need it that way.Hope that helps. EDIT: can't figure out how to re-do as a pdf so IF you want this list please pm me and I'll do a copy & paste into a PM and send it to you. Trisha I'm already sending it to you that way.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Requires Microsoft Office to download. I don't have it


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good heavens Sam, talk about the guru of recipes!!!Wow and good morning to you from a shaken Southern California where we had two earthquakes last night...lots of jumpy nerves but as far as I know not too much damage. We had one thing broken but not much else and we have been through worse earthquakes like the one in in 1985 when I visited my parents in Mexico City, now that was 8.1 and quite a shaker. Thanks for hosting this weekend's Tea Party and i hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Friday! I have 9 days left on the job, and I will be glad to have some home time!


I know you'll be glad of some home time to enjoy all the "loot" you made while you were working! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I had asked for prayers for my friend Mary & her husband Dick. Well, good news. Dick is doing so well that his doctors gave him permission to finally go to Florida. They normally winter in Florida, but this winter (of all winters) they've had to stay in Ohio so Dick could start his treatment.

Barack O'Kitty is back to his old self. His nose looks really good; it just has a small scar on it now, which is remarkable considering that it had a large tumor on it not too long ago.[/quote]

I hope you find some beautiful yarn for that stole/shawl.
Great news about your friend. So glad he's going so well.
And good news about Barack O'Kitty is only sporting a small 'battle' scar.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I am enjoying reading through this weeks recipes. Thank you, Sam, for the great selection.
> Had an exciting couple of days.the kind of excitement I could have done without. Yesterday I was using our new carpet cleaner (love iteasy to use and gets the carpets really clean, better than the carpet cleaners I hired last year). I did the stairswhich DH said NOT to do by myselfbut I was on a roll (literally as it turned out) and wanted to get the job finished. Ended up slipping on the damp stair carpeting, sitting down and hitting my head hard against the wall. My head was aching a little, so went to the doctor today, just as a precaution, and she wanted to do a CT scan. It came back negative, fortunately. Guess I learned my lesson...DH was nice about it and didnt say I told you so. Someday we will have to replace the carpetDD votes for hardwooda nice look but exhausting to think about moving all the furniture to get the refinishing done. Anyway, that is in the futurefor right now, I am happy (still) with the cleaner, and will not do stairs unless DH is here to help.


Glad your accident on the stairs only gave you a headache...it could have been much worse. Very considerate of your DH not to say I told you so...but you knew he was thinking it! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> So glad this day is over!
> 
> WOW! Kathy, what a day! I'm thinking maybe all the prayers we've been sending helped you get through all the tires and rims safely!! I'm so glad the check engine light didn't cause you any problems. But I know you won't be satisfied until you have it checked.
> Travel safely,
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all, just got in, and had to at least check in. :-D so good to be home.
Will unpack and talk later, WOW I missed you guys. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Our neighbor decided to have a pot luck dinner tonight. She was making spaghetti with shrimp (instead of meat because of Friday and all). The other neighbor was bringing a salad and I was to bring dessert.
> 
> I thought my mom's rhubarb cake would be perfect! We are all so sick and tired of it all around here and rhubarb is that little taste of Heaven in the spring we all wait for. I saved some of my frozen rhubarb and today was the day for it to get used  My mom's recipe is super simple and probably really isn't hers but since she is the one that passed it on to me, it has become HER recipe
> 
> ...


I'm glad the cake wasn't a complete disaster. I'm sure the neighbors were glad you managed to save some for them. But as good as it sounds, they probably would have eaten it even if it didn't look 'nice'! I've never had rhubarb but wonder if you could use other fruit and have it turn out good. HMM???
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, just got in, and had to at least check in. :-D so good to be home.
> Will unpack and talk later, WOW I missed you guys. :-D


Good to see you back Patches. Now, take a deep breath, unpack, relax and we'll see you when you're ready!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Cute sweater, you really get some great knitting done.
> Wanted to give you all an update and thank you for the prayers for my mom. She is doing better and the last MRI showed nothing, now they are thinking she had gotten all her meds mixed up. Will go and spend so,e time with her tomorrow. Last night was not good I don't think she even knew me or my sister.


I know from experience with my own mother, that medicine can really mess up the mind. One they gave my mother when she was in the nursing home had her hallucinating and that was unusual since her mind was as sharp as it ever was. The dr. changed the medicine and that took care of the problem.
Will keep your mother in my prayers and you and your sister as well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good heavens Sam, talk about the guru of recipes!!!Wow and good morning to you from a shaken Southern California where we had two earthquakes last night...lots of jumpy nerves but as far as I know not too much damage. We had one thing broken but not much else and we have been through worse earthquakes like the one in in 1985 when I visited my parents in Mexico City, now that was 8.1 and quite a shaker. Thanks for hosting this weekend's Tea Party and i hope all is well with you and your family.


I heard about the earthquake but they didn't mention the strength. But that no real damage was done.
I'm glad it wasn't worse...I know the 8.1 must have been terrible to live through. I remember hearing about that one!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, just got in, and had to at least check in. :-D so good to be home.
> Will unpack and talk later, WOW I missed you guys. :-D


And you were missed, too. But glad you could get away and I hope you had a great time.
Welcome home.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. My dishes are done, garbage and recycling is taken out and the puppies are wrestling in the living room. Life is good.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Patches we missed you too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just finished going through last week's tea party---glad you and Gage are feeling good again. I love the blue sweater---very pretty.



gagesmom said:


> Good morning all. My dishes are done, garbage and recycling is taken out and the puppies are wrestling in the living room. Life is good.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you. Gage is still in bed sleeping. Mommy time :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a more seasonal Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 9:30am. Over cast today not expected to change until this evening when it starts snowing. Guess I will be going out and getting a few supplies today. 

Today's coffee

HUGS for everyone and healing energy to those in need of it. Gentle hugs for those whose fm is not playing nice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you. Gage is still in bed sleeping. Mommy time :lol:


Mummy time is the best. Used to love when the kids slept in, didn't happen often. 
Love the little blue sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When the kids were old enough, I'd have bowls and spoons and the cereal boxes on the table with very small pitchers of milk in the refrigerator so they didn't have to maneuver the big gallon. They'd get their own cereal and watch a cartoon or two while I slowly opened my eyes and got moving. It only happened on Saturday a.m.'s and they loved it as much as I did.



NanaCaren said:


> Mummy time is the best. Used to love when the kids slept in, didn't happen often.
> Love the little blue sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a more seasonal Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 9:30am. Over cast today not expected to change until this evening when it starts snowing. Guess I will be going out and getting a few supplies today.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy to those in need of it. Gentle hugs for those whose fm is not playing nice.


I love the second image, Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mummy time is the best. Used to love when the kids slept in, didn't happen often.
> Love the little blue sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Personally I get a little too much of it- but that is life!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I appreciate that . Thanks Gwen. I wonder how many of them apply to Canada



Gweniepooh said:


> I'll repost as a pdf for those that need it that way.Hope that helps. EDIT: can't figure out how to re-do as a pdf so IF you want this list please pm me and I'll do a copy & paste into a PM and send it to you. Trisha I'm already sending it to you that way.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Aran, how often do they do that spinning guild market? And where? If I had known, I might have headed home tonight instead of staying in Columbus. But I will try to find a LYS to while away my time here.


As far as I know, they only do it once a year & it's in March. I only learned of it 2 years ago from Ceili, whose daughter attended BGSU.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the second image, Caren!


I thought it was perfect for my last couple weeks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Earthquake was 5.1 with more than 20 aftershocks. Epicenter was just south of Los Angeles in La Habra.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Personally I get a little too much of it- but that is life!


Sometimes I wish had a lot more of it. Yes such is life, there are time the grass seems greener on the other side of the fence. Not always the true once you get there.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank You Sam for all the work you do in putting this post together week in and week out..All are great sounding recipes ..I for one appreciate your input...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Earthquake was 5.1 with more than 20 aftershocks. Epicenter was just south of Los Angeles in La Habra.


By Christchurch experience that is starting to be one to notice- the 8.1 back when ever it was has to have been a doozy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought it was perfect for my last couple weeks.


The degree of frazzle I can definitely relate to at times!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sometimes I wish had a lot more of it. Yes such is life, there are time the grass seems greener on the other side of the fence. Not always the true once you get there.


Sage words!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just cast off the second sleeve of the first guernsey- it fits so nicely I don't want to take it off, to stitch in the ends!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, how lovely that you finished guernsey and it fits so well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, how lovely that you finished guernsey and it fits so well.


It also shows how far into autumn we have progressed! The sleeves are deliberately about 7/8th because I don't like sleeves that end up wet in the kitchen sink- Now I need to find someone to take a photo of yours truly wearing it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The degree of frazzle I can definitely relate to at times!


I imagine you can, I would be equally stressed if I was going through some of the things you have gone/going through. I tell myself "we are never given more than we can handle" when things get tough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Success!!



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just cast off the second sleeve of the first guernsey- it fits so nicely I don't want to take it off, to stitch in the ends!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, and it doesn't even feel like Spring here yet although the calendar says so.



Lurker 2 said:


> It also shows how far into autumn we have progressed! The sleeves are deliberately about 7/8th because I don't like sleeves that end up wet in the kitchen sink- Now I need to find someone to take a photo of yours truly wearing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I imagine you can, I would be equally stressed if I was going through some of the things you have gone/going through. I tell myself "we are never given more than we can handle" when things get tough.


I don't think I would survive if I did not believe that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats!!!! Success!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, and it doesn't even feel like Spring here yet although the calendar says so.


You have had an exceptionally hard winter!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> We need someone doing the Gwennies now that she doesn't do them anymore.
> 
> Looking hopeful that the Downunder KAP will go ahead.


~~~Looks like my mouse wants the role of Gwennie, Jr.

re Downunder KAP...you have a name...that's a start! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Know the feeling. I have just come to the end of a 3 month work spell. It is sooo good to have some time at home!


~~~enjoy enjoy enjoy....a precursor to retirement! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a more seasonal Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 9:30am. Over cast today not expected to change until this evening when it starts snowing. Guess I will be going out and getting a few supplies today.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy to those in need of it. Gentle hugs for those whose fm is not playing nice.


~~~How did you get my picture? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How did you get my picture? :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Earthquake was 5.1 with more than 20 aftershocks. Epicenter was just south of Los Angeles in La Habra.


~~~5.1 is nothing to sneeze at! Glad that luck held for SoCal. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, just taking a break, :lol: so happy to be home

Gwen, love your avatar, cutie. :-D and really enjoy hearing about you life, you really know how to live.
Gauges mom, lovely sweater, and nice color. 
Caren, sorry to hear of trouble but glad all is well.

Thanks for all the welcome back, nice to be remembered, I missed you all so much, but had to do what had to be done. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a more seasonal Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 9:30am. Over cast today not expected to change until this evening when it starts snowing. Guess I will be going out and getting a few supplies today.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy to those in need of it. Gentle hugs for those whose fm is not playing nice.


As always lovely coffee, I. Missed that too. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sometimes I wish had a lot more of it. Yes such is life, there are time the grass seems greener on the other side of the fence. Not always the true once you get there.


Ditto :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sam....DH couldn't remember what site he had read about the Washington mudslide report. But...it was an Army Corps of Engineers report, and I found that the Seattle Times has some discussion of it. I Googled "Army Corps of Engineers report on Oso Washington mudslide potential". I got several articles and bits of info, including a video with one of the engineers.

Hope that gets you to more info. I did see one of the residents saying "We had no idea! No one told us!" It seems the local gov'ts did know. so so sad....and unnecessary.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a more seasonal Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 9:30am. Over cast today not expected to change until this evening when it starts snowing. Guess I will be going out and getting a few supplies today.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy to those in need of it. Gentle hugs for those whose fm is not playing nice.


Love them both! I can't believe you're getting MORE snow! Poor you, I think I would have gone stir crazy by now!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I would survive if I did not believe that!


I don't think I would have either. 
Here's a photo of my little herb/tomato garden I have in the back room. Heading out to get some errands done in case the bad weather actually hits this evening. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love them both! I can't believe you're getting MORE snow! Poor you, I think I would have gone stir crazy by now!


Thanks. I can't believe it either, hoping it passes me by this time. I haven't had time to go stir crazy this winter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~enjoy enjoy enjoy....a precursor to retirement! :thumbup:


I retired for the first time eight years ago! Why am I still working????


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> I retired for the first time eight years ago! Why am I still working????


 :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't think I would have either.
> Here's a photo of my little herb/tomato garden I have in the back room. Heading out to get some errands done in case the bad weather actually hits this evening. Hope everyone has a good day.


There is something for the soul in growing things! That looks a lovely lot coming away!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a more seasonal Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 9:30am. Over cast today not expected to change until this evening when it starts snowing. Guess I will be going out and getting a few supplies today.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy to those in need of it. Gentle hugs for those whose fm is not playing nice.


Yummy coffee...thanks! Love the cartoon...I think we've all had days like that.
Be safe while you're out laying in supplies.
How are Dan and the girls? Hope the aches and pains are better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Thank You Sam for all the work you do in putting this post together week in and week out..All are great sounding recipes ..I for one appreciate your input...


Glad to see you....you'll have to come back more often...you're missed when you don't send us a note.
Hope life has been treating you well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It also shows how far into autumn we have progressed! The sleeves are deliberately about 7/8th because I don't like sleeves that end up wet in the kitchen sink- Now I need to find someone to take a photo of yours truly wearing it!


I was just thinking that we need a picture of that guernsey. I know it's a masterpiece!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi folks! UPDATE ON DISCOUNTS This pertains to the discount at the Hampton Inn for those attending the KAP in Oct. I called and spoke to them about whether or not they honor the 40% senior citizen that is on the list I posted. Long story short the person I spoke to said we actually are getting more than 10% as a group and didn't know anything about at 40% discount; I would need to speak to the general manager. General manager isn't in on weekend and is leaving Monday for a conference in Florida. I told them I will call back in 2 weeks to speak to him about this possibility. Hey, it can't hurt to ask now can it? I WILL let everyone know if there is a way to get the greater discount. Just give me a little time. I'm second guessing that they will not honor it but again, it doesn't hurt to try. HUGS to all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~5.1 is nothing to sneeze at! Glad that luck held for SoCal. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Our little measly one under 5 caused me a little discomfort. We get them so seldom...it takes a while for it to sink in what has happened.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi, just taking a break, :lol: so happy to be home
> 
> Gwen, love your avatar, cutie. :-D and really enjoy hearing about you life, you really know how to live.
> Gauges mom, lovely sweater, and nice color.
> ...


It's always good to get home....and you were definitely missed. Do you still have snow on the ground in Philly?
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't think I would have either.
> Here's a photo of my little herb/tomato garden I have in the back room. Heading out to get some errands done in case the bad weather actually hits this evening. Hope everyone has a good day.


Your tomato plants look very happy in your back room...and it's really interesting to see them with the snowy back ground. Do you think you'll be able to plant them outside by June? It's been such a hard winter everywhere but especially for you.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> I retired for the first time eight years ago! Why am I still working????


~~~A question for the ages.....or for the sages! :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks! UPDATE ON DISCOUNTS This pertains to the discount at the Hampton Inn for those attending the KAP in Oct. I called and spoke to them about whether or not they honor the 40% senior citizen that is on the list I posted. Long story short the person I spoke to said we actually are getting more than 10% as a group and didn't know anything about at 40% discount; I would need to speak to the general manager. General manager isn't in on weekend and is leaving Monday for a conference in Florida. I told them I will call back in 2 weeks to speak to him about this possibility. Hey, it can't hurt to ask now can it? I WILL let everyone know if there is a way to get the greater discount. Just give me a little time. I'm second guessing that they will not honor it but again, it doesn't hurt to try. HUGS to all!


~~~~Thank you for your efforts! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, love the cartoon. I hope your son & family are on the mend from their accident & the nightmares are fading.

Kathy, glad you were able to avoid the flying tires, I imagine there were a few people who had to clean their underwear! Amazing no one was hurt.

Julie, looking forward to seeing your sweater, what alot of work, glad it fits well.

Melody, lovely baby sweater, what a beautiful blue.

Ice fishing season ends on Monday so DH is off fishing agin today with 2 friends, I'm sure he will have fishing withdrawal after Monday. It has stayed so cold at least there is no danger going out on the ice, my son said Turtle lake still has 4 feet of ice. Will spring ever come?
I should get off here & get busy transplanting my bedding plants, I did 10 dozen yesterday, tomatoes, peppers, petunias & gazanias but that is only the start maybe 1/10th of them.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, We had our granddaughters here last night as we usually do on Fridays. They usually stay until 10 or 11 so. They are so active and they get more active and noisy as the evening goes on. Last night they were really something! I was practically unconscious by the time they went home. When it stays light a little longer we or their Dad can take them outside longer and wear them out, if that's possible! My son has been helping with our chores which saves wear and tear on me physically at least. I'm glad I get to see them a lot though. 
The weather here has been crazy as with many of us here. Yesterday we had 60degrees F and wind. Today we have 40. Nothing really wants to grow here yet.
I better stop and start reading. Hope to keep up but we'll see. nittergma


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

You'd think they would appreciate the business. Thank you for your efforts and persistence.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~~Thank you for your efforts! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I was just thinking that we need a picture of that guernsey. I know it's a masterpiece!
> Junek


'Fraid that will have to wait for the Workshop June! don't want to give away too much too soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, love the cartoon. I hope your son & family are on the mend from their accident & the nightmares are fading.
> 
> Kathy, glad you were able to avoid the flying tires, I imagine there were a few people who had to clean their underwear! Amazing no one was hurt.
> 
> ...


And now I start on version #2!

Take care, Bonnie with how much you are lifting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I knew I included those links for some reason - thanks Kathy. --- sam



gottastch said:


> I clicked on the link, under the recipe, and it said 1 pound of sausage


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are times when buying it makes sense. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thought of making it but ingredient listed sumac and since I have no idea where to buy just made it easy for me.
> 
> Bought it at My Spice Sage for $10.00 free shipping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know how the pork chops were received - the sweater looks great - love the color --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Holy crumbs Sam, I think I gained 20 pounds reading all those delicious recipes. All are saved and I think we will definitely have the pork chops on Sunday night. :thumbup:
> 
> Got the sweater finished tonight that I have been working on and it is sewn together. I have started the hat and it is about 1/3 of the way done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to your mother spider - hopefully getting her meds straightened out will do the trick. --- sam



Spider said:


> Cute sweater, you really get some great knitting done.
> Wanted to give you all an update and thank you for the prayers for my mom. She is doing better and the last MRI showed nothing, now they are thinking she had gotten all her meds mixed up. Will go and spend so,e time with her tomorrow. Last night was not good I don't think she even knew me or my sister.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone--been a busy couple of days, as I'm working on finishing up some projects and will try to be back later; I'm just marking my spot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

greetings from a cold rainy - snowy - northwest ohio where the temp is sitting at 36° - it doesn't feel like that when you go outside - the damp cold goes right through me 

talked to Heidi - they will be here around four this afternoon - they are in shorts, tshirts and flips - let's see how quickly they get inside. lol

brought their broom over and want to sweep before running my rumba - really need to sweep under the bed - lots of dust bunnies and kitty litter. 

Heidi asked me how the fish were - omg - I forgot to feed them - whew - they are alive and fed - I would have needed to make a quick trip to town for three gold fish and one beta. the crab died - I don't think they will be upset - I will pick up a couple the next time I am in town. the fish would have been a disaster. I lucked out on that one.

hope Heidi has some motrin with her - my legs are really aching last night and today - makes it difficult to do anything - can't sit very long and it hurts to walk after a while so I am up and down. just don't feel like going out in this weather to go to the store. have some heat on them now which is helping a little.

hope everyone is having a good Saturday/sunday. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks carol - will google it. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~There are a couple of ways to get there. The easiest I think would be to Google "Pittsburgh eagle cam"
> I've had some issues with both sites they have, but I persevere and eventually get through. Googling is how I do it.
> 
> pixcontroller.com/eagles/
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey tour lady - glad you liked them - if you try any let us know how they were received. --- sam



tourlady522 said:


> Oh Sam the recipes are great this week thanks for adding them.
> Have a great week.
> 
> Bonnie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm just not sure I would stick around after one earthquake - I suppose one does get used to it - glad you liked the recipes - which ones are you going to try? --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good heavens Sam, talk about the guru of recipes!!!Wow and good morning to you from a shaken Southern California where we had two earthquakes last night...lots of jumpy nerves but as far as I know not too much damage. We had one thing broken but not much else and we have been through worse earthquakes like the one in in 1985 when I visited my parents in Mexico City, now that was 8.1 and quite a shaker. Thanks for hosting this weekend's Tea Party and i hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome home patches - fill us in on what you were doing since we heard from you the last time. --- sam



Patches39 said:


> Hi all, just got in, and had to at least check in. :-D so good to be home.
> Will unpack and talk later, WOW I missed you guys. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> greetings from a cold rainy - snowy - northwest ohio where the temp is sitting at 36° - it doesn't feel like that when you go outside - the damp cold goes right through me
> 
> talked to Heidi - they will be here around four this afternoon - they are in shorts, tshirts and flips - let's see how quickly they get inside. lol
> 
> ...


sorry to hear of your aches, Sam- that is no good- and at least you only lost the crab!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jonibee - I have a blast looking for recipes to use - what have you been doing? --- sam



jonibee said:


> Thank You Sam for all the work you do in putting this post together week in and week out..All are great sounding recipes ..I for one appreciate your input...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah Julie - looking forward to seeing it modeled. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just cast off the second sleeve of the first guernsey- it fits so nicely I don't want to take it off, to stitch in the ends!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all those people in Nevada who bought land thinking it would eventually become waterfront property were probably hoping this was the big one. lol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~5.1 is nothing to sneeze at! Glad that luck held for SoCal. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah Julie - looking forward to seeing it modeled. --- sam


I am making people wait for the Workshop! Or certainly till a little closer to it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they were told but it wasn't stressed that it was "when" not "if" there was a mud slide. just like people building on the hillside in seattle and when their house slid down the hill they wanted to sue the city because they allowed them to build there. they wanted a view and they had one until there was too much rain and down they went. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> Sam....DH couldn't remember what site he had read about the Washington mudslide report. But...it was an Army Corps of Engineers report, and I found that the Seattle Times has some discussion of it. I Googled "Army Corps of Engineers report on Oso Washington mudslide potential". I got several articles and bits of info, including a video with one of the engineers.
> 
> Hope that gets you to more info. I did see one of the residents saying "We had no idea! No one told us!" It seems the local gov'ts did know. so so sad....and unnecessary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you tell me - lol --- sam'



angelam said:


> I retired for the first time eight years ago! Why am I still working????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always say I wish I had half the energy the little grandboys have - they never seem to slow down. take it easy with the barn chores - let someone else do the heavy lifting. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, We had our granddaughters here last night as we usually do on Fridays. They usually stay until 10 or 11 so. They are so active and they get more active and noisy as the evening goes on. Last night they were really something! I was practically unconscious by the time they went home. When it stays light a little longer we or their Dad can take them outside longer and wear them out, if that's possible! My son has been helping with our chores which saves wear and tear on me physically at least. I'm glad I get to see them a lot though.
> The weather here has been crazy as with many of us here. Yesterday we had 60degrees F and wind. Today we have 40. Nothing really wants to grow here yet.
> I better stop and start reading. Hope to keep up but we'll see. nittergma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Julie - I don't think the boys will be upset about the crab - they lost the other one right before they left. I will take them in and get them each another one next week sometime. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sorry to hear of your aches, Sam- that is no good- and at least you only lost the crab!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone mentioned the went to the moppets movie and left half way through - I was thinking of taking the little boys - why did you leave before it was over? --- sam


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Quick Idea

I suddenly have to come up with an Easter present for DH's little nephew. I have concerns about giving anyone else's children candy etc. So--- Susan B Anderson has a pattern she calls Wee Ones (a little Elephant, a Bunny , and a Hippo) each knits up in an afternoon. The pattern is on Craftsy and she even does a Craftsy class on them. Indigo/Chapters has a copy of a children's book called "The Belly Button Book" . I got the book, made the animals, made the little Hippo in Pink and added a Belly Button just like the Hippo on the book cover, put all in an Easter basket and mailed it off. Very little work and I'm the Hero Auntie. 
The Animals are cute and quick to knit (about 6 inches tall) I used left over DK (4) and 3.50mm needles so the stuffing didn't show through. I'm going to make others to put by for last minute kids gifts.

Trisha


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

what a cute idea!


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Quick Idea
> 
> I suddenly have to come up with an Easter present for DH's little nephew. I have concerns about giving anyone else's children candy etc. So--- Susan B Anderson has a pattern she calls Wee Ones (a little Elephant, a Bunny , and a Hippo) each knits up in an afternoon. The pattern is on Craftsy and she even does a Craftsy class on them. Indigo/Chapters has a copy of a children's book called "The Belly Button Book" . I got the book, made the animals, made the little Hippo in Pink and added a Belly Button just like the Hippo on the book cover, put all in an Easter basket and mailed it off. Very little work and I'm the Hero Auntie.
> The Animals are cute and quick to knit (about 6 inches tall) I used left over DK (4) and 3.50mm needles so the stuffing didn't show through. I'm going to make others to put by for last minute kids gifts.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam hope those aches and pains in your legs subside soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm now back in internet contact after going to Ann's (my friend with terminal cancer) funeral in Alderney on Friday. The funeral was very well attended, her family had gathered from all over - England, Australia, Spain and Alderney, so was some time after her death. It was truely ecumenical - held in the Anglican Church because it could hold everyone, but taken by the Methodist minister, and included some Quaker texts. It's good that everyone can come together for something like this, and although a sad occasion it was a very social gathering, with traditional wake held afterwards. We had to leave for Guernsey after a short time to meet my DD who was arriving on the afternoon flight back from university in England. She's only going to be here for 20 days, then goes lambing again in England.
Won't it be great if there is a Southern Hemisphere KAP? I do hope it all works out. Julie, sounds like you have been busy, and its good to know the guernsey is progressing so well. Sugarsugar, I hope your life is going to get easier! And Nico, you must be counting down the weeks to your big trip. 
Thanks for all the Lebanese recipes as well as the rest, Sam. Sorry to read about you skinning your shin - healing and pain reducing wishes. Heidi and family have had a holiday to remember, but maybe not in the best way. What a shame to have all this when on holiday. You all could do with another break now!
Washington mudslide and SoCal earthquakes - oh dear it never stops does it? I'm so glad we only get stormy weather, and not too much flooding!
As for everyone with family or personal health issues, I do hope you have the strength to cope with everything, and am thinking of you. Must do a bit more catchup now, then off to bed as we lose an hour tonight; tomorrow is officially British Summer Time!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, just got in, and had to at least check in. :-D so good to be home.
> Will unpack and talk later, WOW I missed you guys. :-D


We've missed you, too, Patches. So glad you're back home with us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just woke up early - have a headache.....the stormy gloomy low front coming through has created small headaches that even the Fever Few isn't keeping them completely gone. I know I'd be down for the count if I wasn't taking the Fever Few. But I'll take some Advil and head back to bed, but wanted to post this before I forgot.
> 
> Need to go a Pension meeting today...DH's pension pre-dates all the Dept.of Labor and ERISA rules and regulations that went into place in early 1970's, etc. There have been several members of the Union Pension committee who have been dismissed due to misappropriation of funds and padding expense accounts - downright stealing and I'm hoping they are prosecuted. As a result of their bad behavior and lack of diligent oversight and bad economy in 2008-2009, the pension doesn't have the funds it needs to continue to pay out the current levels of benefits to current pensioners (DH) or future pensioners and have called this meeting to announce some changes to be made...rumors are that the amounts will be cut 20%.


Hope that headache is soon better. That Fever Few is wonderful stuff indeed.

Thats a huge drop in the pension- it will sure impact on you. However I guess you could have lost everything. I just cant understand how people can so deliberately take what belongs to others.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Hi all, just got in, and had to at least check in. :-D so good to be home.
> Will unpack and talk later, WOW I missed you guys. :-D


Welcome back, while it's nice to be away coming home is great after a while away as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When the kids were old enough, I'd have bowls and spoons and the cereal boxes on the table with very small pitchers of milk in the refrigerator so they didn't have to maneuver the big gallon. They'd get their own cereal and watch a cartoon or two while I slowly opened my eyes and got moving. It only happened on Saturday a.m.'s and they loved it as much as I did.


We did the same- saved my 3 year old climbing onto to the benches to ge the food out the cupboard and pouring a full carton of milk onto the bench and floor. And Mummy wasn't well at this stage so a little extra sleep was more appreciated than normal. And until recent years sleeping late was always appreciated. And still usually is, though it is now 6.15 and I've been up a couple of hours. But could well go back for a while when David gets up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just cast off the second sleeve of the first guernsey- it fits so nicely I don't want to take it off, to stitch in the ends!


Well done- do you have a big mirror to photograph it in once it is nice and light so you don't need the flash? This room has a full length mirror and is very bright during the day so works well for that.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's always good to get home....and you were definitely missed. Do you still have snow on the ground in Philly?
> junek


Missed you too, no snow it's all gone, :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It also shows how far into autumn we have progressed! The sleeves are deliberately about 7/8th because I don't like sleeves that end up wet in the kitchen sink- Now I need to find someone to take a photo of yours truly wearing it!


Not autumn here other than on the calendar. And while not hot we are still high twenties low thirties- in fact 33 today and Tuesday, 32 tomorrow (low nineties) so getting quite warm especially for almost April


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> greetings from a cold rainy - snowy - northwest ohio where the temp is sitting at 36° -
> 
> Heidi asked me how the fish were - omg - I forgot to feed them - whew - they are alive and fed - I would have needed to make a quick trip to town for three gold fish and one beta. the crab died - I don't think they will be upset - I will pick up a couple the next time I am in town. the fish would have been a disaster. I lucked out on that one.
> 
> ...


So much snow still around for so many of you. Your summer seems further away than my winter.
Maybe Alex feed the fish? But good that they survived however it happened.
Those poor achy legs- is this a common problem?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Fraid that will have to wait for the Workshop June! don't want to give away too much too soon!


Oh, I forgot about the up coming workshop! Something else new to learn.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


He looks like he is very comfortable up there- are you as comfortable? Hows the weekned going/ How are Marianne and her Mum?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> welcome home patches - fill us in on what you were doing since we heard from you the last time. --- sam


Hi, missed you a lot, thanks for recipes. Did not do to much, had to close out my friend estate, she left me to help her daughter. So that took a lot of time. And heart ache. But all went well her daughter was happy I was with her, and backed her up, so everything went her way. :-D prayed a lot, but got it done and still friends, :wink:

Was able to do the workshop with Darowil, almost done. Heel is done, :thumbup: so happy picture soon to come.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry to hear of your aches, Sam- that is no good- and at least you only lost the crab!


Yes, Sam. We have a low pressure area that's hanging around so I can definitely sympathize with you. You should keep Motrin on hand.
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We've missed you, too, Patches. So glad you're back home with us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Welcome back, while it's nice to be away coming home is great after a while away as well.


So true, :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone, I'm now back in internet contact after going to Ann's (my friend with terminal cancer) funeral in Alderney on Friday. The funeral was very well attended, her family had gathered from all over - England, Australia, Spain and Alderney, so was some time after her death. It was truely ecumenical - held in the Anglican Church because it could hold everyone, but taken by the Methodist minister, and included some Quaker texts. It's good that everyone can come together for something like this, and although a sad occasion it was a very social gathering, with traditional wake held afterwards. We had to leave for Guernsey after a short time to meet my DD who was arriving on the afternoon flight back from university in England. She's only going to be here for 20 days, then goes lambing again in England.
> Won't it be great if there is a Southern Hemisphere KAP? I do hope it all works out. Julie, sounds like you have been busy, and its good to know the guernsey is progressing so well. Sugarsugar, I hope your life is going to get easier! And Nico, you must be counting down the weeks to your big trip.
> Thanks for all the Lebanese recipes as well as the rest, Sam. Sorry to read about you skinning your shin - healing and pain reducing wishes. Heidi and family have had a holiday to remember, but maybe not in the best way. What a shame to have all this when on holiday. You all could do with another break now!
> Washington mudslide and SoCal earthquakes - oh dear it never stops does it? I'm so glad we only get stormy weather, and not too much flooding!
> As for everyone with family or personal health issues, I do hope you have the strength to cope with everything, and am thinking of you. Must do a bit more catchup now, then off to bed as we lose an hour tonight; tomorrow is officially British Summer Time!!


Oh dear! all my time calculations go out the window! and then in another week or so we go back to winter time!
There will never be the numbers at a gathering down here I suspect- it is just such a costly undertaking! One person I had contacted has already pulled out- because she must make a trip between the two Islands- this was some months back. But if we do all manage to be in one place at the same time, it will be quite something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done- do you have a big mirror to photograph it in once it is nice and light so you don't need the flash? This room has a full length mirror and is very bright during the day so works well for that.


I have a shelf in the spare room that is just the right height- and put the camera on delay- BUT I look terrible in the one photo I took, so it has gone only to my benefactor! Without whom there would have been no Gansey, no workshop, and cold me for the winter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not autumn here other than on the calendar. And while not hot we are still high twenties low thirties- in fact 33 today and Tuesday, 32 tomorrow (low nineties) so getting quite warm especially for almost April


we are 20 degrees outside currently- it is nearly 10-30 am., maximums have been as high as maybe 23, no where near what you are still getting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, I forgot about the up coming workshop! Something else new to learn.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure sounds a day that is better finished, but how good that no major damage done from something that could have been so serious.
> 
> The yarn wouldn't work for me in knitting- I would end up with an extra stitch as I frequently miss them and knit them as an extra stitch. What comes of not watching my work all the time. But I do get more done this way despite frogging as any progress is more than would be done while reading or on the computer.


Just lay the yarn across the last row knitted at the yo spot. Don't use it as a st marker. I will try to get a pic as I couldn't find the vid of the crochet hint.

Kathy


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Back from the Black Swamp Spinners Guild Market Day in Bowling Green. I don't need to take a picture of my stash because I didn't add to it. Most of the yarn was too rich for my blood anyway. I did buy a pack of cable needles, some lip balm with lavender & tea tree oil in it, and a new pair of earrings. My friend Kathleen met me there. She hasn't been knitting for very long was overwhelmed by all the stuff. She bought cable needles, too, because I'm going to teach her how to cable, & a pattern for a baby sweater, since she & her husband are expecting their 20th grandchild later this year. From there we went to the Ben Franklin store where Kathleen bought some baby yarn to knit the sweater & I found some cool coloring books for my niece. Dover Books makes the coolest coloring books I've ever seen.

What was fun about the market day was seeing the various things that people have knitted. I saw some gorgeous shawls & sweaters. I received many compliments on my rainbow scarf & the fish hat that Ceili knit my dad after he was diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > So glad this day is over!
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Quick Idea
> 
> I suddenly have to come up with an Easter present for DH's little nephew. I have concerns about giving anyone else's children candy etc. So--- Susan B Anderson has a pattern she calls Wee Ones (a little Elephant, a Bunny , and a Hippo) each knits up in an afternoon. The pattern is on Craftsy and she even does a Craftsy class on them. Indigo/Chapters has a copy of a children's book called "The Belly Button Book" . I got the book, made the animals, made the little Hippo in Pink and added a Belly Button just like the Hippo on the book cover, put all in an Easter basket and mailed it off. Very little work and I'm the Hero Auntie.
> The Animals are cute and quick to knit (about 6 inches tall) I used left over DK (4) and 3.50mm needles so the stuffing didn't show through. I'm going to make others to put by for last minute kids gifts.
> ...


I bet those are cute. Did you get a pic before sending them?

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is something for the soul in growing things! That looks a lovely lot coming away!


Yes I find playing in the dirt very cleansing. Thank you at one point I thought I might have lost everything in there. For some reason I have had to start the dill over a couple times.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Saturday Everyone! Wanted to check and see if all is feeling good and all is going well in you life. I do pray all is great in everyone's life. 

Thank you Sam for all the wonderful recipes. Wow the time you spend in finding and posting them for one in and all is awesome..again Thank you.

I better go. Take care and my Love and Hugs to all.

Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I find playing in the dirt very cleansing. Thank you at one point I thought I might have lost everything in there. For some reason I have had to start the dill over a couple times.


I have had trouble getting basil started for some reason- let my plant flower and seed - but nothing naturalised! Marjoram I have all over the place! This last two years with the drought I have lost my lemon balm (Melissa)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone! Wanted to check and see if all is feeling good and all is going well in you life. I do pray all is great in everyone's life.
> 
> Thank you Sam for all the wonderful recipes. Wow the time you spend in finding and posting them for one in and all is awesome..again Thank you.
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you, even if only briefly!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

it's the cause of my discomfort....the Fever Few is keeping the migraines away, but I still have the aura's and general crappy feeling -- nothing a little sunshine won't cure -- Come on Sun!!



jknappva said:


> Yes, Sam. We have a low pressure area that's hanging around so I can definitely sympathize with you. You should keep Motrin on hand.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love seeing other people's work....and just seeing the yarn that's been carded, dyed and spun before made into a beautiful item is a joy.

Wish we still had Ben Franklin stores around here --- didn't know they still existed.



Aran said:


> Back from the Black Swamp Spinners Guild Market Day in Bowling Green. I don't need to take a picture of my stash because I didn't add to it. Most of the yarn was too rich for my blood anyway. I did buy a pack of cable needles, some lip balm with lavender & tea tree oil in it, and a new pair of earrings. My friend Kathleen met me there. She hasn't been knitting for very long was overwhelmed by all the stuff. She bought cable needles, too, because I'm going to teach her how to cable, & a pattern for a baby sweater, since she & her husband are expecting their 20th grandchild later this year. From there we went to the Ben Franklin store where Kathleen bought some baby yarn to knit the sweater & I found some cool coloring books for my niece. Dover Books makes the coolest coloring books I've ever seen.
> 
> What was fun about the market day was seeing the various things that people have knitted. I saw some gorgeous shawls & sweaters. I received many compliments on my rainbow scarf & the fish hat that Ceili knit my dad after he was diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> It went off after the third time I shut it off and started it. Also to the gas cap off and put it back on. That can cause an oxygen sensor to send the code.
> Thanks for everyone's continued prayers for mine and others safety on the road.
> 
> Kathy


And the prayers will continue for you, David, and Pacer, since she goes to work no matter the road conditions. Glad to hear you solved the light problem!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone! Wanted to check and see if all is feeling good and all is going well in you life. I do pray all is great in everyone's life.
> 
> Thank you Sam for all the wonderful recipes. Wow the time you spend in finding and posting them for one in and all is awesome..again Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hi, Sharon. It's always great to have a note from you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing other people's work....and just seeing the yarn that's been carded, dyed and spun before made into a beautiful item is a joy.
> 
> Wish we still had Ben Franklin stores around here --- didn't know they still existed.


We had a Ben Franklin Crafts store near me but a couple of years ago, it was changed to A.C. Moore. And I don't like it as well...the yarn dept. was cut to 1/3 and more expensive.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing other people's work....and just seeing the yarn that's been carded, dyed and spun before made into a beautiful item is a joy.
> 
> Wish we still had Ben Franklin stores around here --- didn't know they still existed.[/quo
> 
> OOPS! My fault...hit send twice...no patience, I guess.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everybody how are we all doing tonight. It is almost 7:15 pm here and it is still light out.

I actually didn't knit today, but will tonight. I spent the afternoon shopping with my parents. Gage and Greg spent quality time together when I was gone. :thumbup: 

While I was at Walmart I got a big ball of the perfect shade of yellow to start knitting my Good Grief Charlie Brown hat I have been wanting to make. Think I will start that when I have completed the hat for the blue sweater set.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


LOL!!! Do you feel warm breath on your neck?!! So cute
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Missed you too, no snow it's all gone, :thumbup:


I know you're glad of that....hope you don't get any more. We've had rain all day and was wondering if it had turned to snow up your way!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally located my reading glasses- and lost the spare set of house keys- it was while hunting for the latter that I found the glasses!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam 

I am sure that Heidi will make sure your leg is checked and bandaged as soon as she finds out about it.

What kind of crabs do the grandsons have. Gage has 1 hermit crab left, and 2 chili crabs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Changed my mind, June!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie love the new avatar, Guernsey looks wonderful on you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yummy coffee...thanks! Love the cartoon...I think we've all had days like that.
> Be safe while you're out laying in supplies.
> How are Dan and the girls? Hope the aches and pains are better.
> Junek


Was very busy out there today, I think everyone and their brother was out and about. Most said they were getting in supplies incase of a storm. 
Dan and the girls are still sore, they expect it will last about an other week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie love the new avatar, Guernsey looks wonderful on you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! Can't disguise the fact that I am a big person these days!- some of the pills I have to take have made this a lot harder- ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Was very busy out there today, I think everyone and their brother was out and about. Most said they were getting in supplies incase of a storm.
> Dan and the girls are still sore, they expect it will last about an other week.


As people have commented, at least it was the violin etc, that got smashed- bruises will heal. Even when technicolour!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

you may say you are a big person, but you are really just big hearted. <3 and that my dear is why we all love you sooooooo much.

p.s. I ain't a skinny minny myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> you may say you are a big person, but you are really just big hearted. <3 and that my dear is why we all love you sooooooo much.
> 
> p.s. I ain't a skinny minny myself.


You do have greater height than I, to carry it though!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your tomato plants look very happy in your back room...and it's really interesting to see them with the snowy back ground. Do you think you'll be able to plant them outside by June? It's been such a hard winter everywhere but especially for you.
> Junek


Thanks, I sure hope I can plant them outdoors by June. Usually in may I put them out with some type of protection.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> brighteyes - I type very few of the recipes I use - most of them I cut and paste into a word document - then after I have straightened it out and have it looking right then I paste it into my opening. the time comes from finding the recipes which I enjoy. I get a lot of recipes in my email - my own personal recipes I type by hand but that is not very many.
> 
> I will start looking for some quick and easy meals to make - you are not the only one in a rut - meal time finds me usually heading for the cereal box and milk. lol --- sam





81brighteyes said:


> My eyes are blurry from reading all the recipes and to think that you spent some much time typing them. However do you put so many together, Sam? I used to love to try different recipes, but think that I am now in a rut. I don't enjoy the cooking much at all, which is not good. So easy to just make something simple or not at all. Isn't that disgusting? Oh well, I guess it's okay to be a bit lazy once you are an lol!!! Hoping those of you who had bunches of snow are finding the white stuff melting. at long last. Think green.


I'm with you guys. The advantage of an empty nest is there are no chicks to tend to. I usually just eat whatever's handy and am slowly whittling down my collection of cookbooks and recipes. But don't stop posting them, Sam. I've always been an avid recipe reader even though I'm not much of a cook.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do have greater height than I, to carry it though!


maybe  :wink:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had watercolor class. Next week we are going to paint a whole picture. Yikes. Kitchener one sock and will start second sock tonight. These are in Orange shades. Last pair was in shades of blue.
Sam, hope you find some way to help banish leg pain. Does Biofreeze work? It helps my knees and hips and even shoulders.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Joy, give Maya a scratch for me.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Requires Microsoft Office to download. I don't have it


I know Gwen's already solved the problem by sending you a pdf but, for future reference, you might want to check out http://www.OpenOffice.org It's a free office suite and I've used it lots of times to open Microsoft Office documents.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

signing off for now to hunt for something to make for Gage and I.

See you a bit later on.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally located my reading glasses- and lost the spare set of house keys- it was while hunting for the latter that I found the glasses!


Where did you find your glasses after all this time?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice plants Caren! Mine stay to spindly to grow inside. I did plant some catnip and dill just for fun it is nice to see green things growing. 
I've heard from our County extension that it is possible we lost most the our grapes in Ohio. Has anyone heard of grape damage? We've lost some of ours.


NanaCaren said:


> I don't think I would have either.
> Here's a photo of my little herb/tomato garden I have in the back room. Heading out to get some errands done in case the bad weather actually hits this evening. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So much for the warmer days we've had. Clouded up yesterday and it's gotten worse today. Now we've had rain which has changed to sleet and is freezing on the deck out back. Depending on how much and where the wind blows and how far the temps drop tonight, we could have a really bad mess of snow by morning . . . . or none at all. Who knows?

I'm sitting here with an afghan doubled over my legs and feet because I am sitting between two windows on the north side of the house. It seems to be getting trifle breezy in here. lol

I'm off to knit for a while. I've got a multidirectional scarf on the needles. The yarn is a blue baby yarn my late MIL gave me probably 40 years ago. Started a knit rug from a large stash of rug/craft yarns given to me a number of weeks ago; and there is a pattern for a triangle shawl staring at me from the computer table. It's the ''Less is More'' shawl by maanel and is a free pattern.

The pattern is worked from side to side in a 20 row repeat, starting with a 3 stitch cast on using sock weight yarn--no charts! I've acquired several cones of sock and lace weight yarns that could work very nicely.

Have a good weekend, everyone. Talk to you all later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so adorable!


Gweniepooh said:


> Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, love the cartoon. I hope your son & family are on the mend from their accident & the nightmares are fading.
> 
> They are on the mend, the nightmares are not as bad as they could be. The girls are watching Shrek on repeat at nights, I think they should have music instead but...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I know you're glad of that....hope you don't get any more. We've had rain all day and was wondering if it had turned to snow up your way!
> Junek


Rain here too, please no more snow :shock: :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Julie love the new avatar, Guernsey looks wonderful on you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto, looking good :-D


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the prayers, they are much appreciated. Mom ended up in the ER the night of surgery the pain meds affected her ability to pee so she had to get cathaterized. Then we had to go to DR the next morning to get it removed as the DR didn't want it left in for bacterial/infection reasons. Said if she didnt go within 6 hours from removal to go back to ER again. Thankfully everything is working normally again. He DH is of course not really any help. He asked me how to work the microwave and asked her for the password to computer twice the day of surgery. Once she is better we will have to discuss a plan for them in depth. She isnt real receptive to the idea of moving but would be best to do it while he can still adjust relatively easily. They cant take care of all the land they have he just mows constantly even when it doesnt need it. 

Caren glad everyone is ok, Kate love Lukes new picture! Spider hope your mom is doing better. AZ prayers that you guys get into Mayo and they can help quickly. Betty prayers that Angie and DH get some help/results. I know there's others I'm forgetting, you all are in my prayers daily. Will try to catch up, stayed home today did a little cooking and some laundry. Not sure if I'm getting a cold or just run down and need a day of rest. DMIL has fallen again, not hurt thankfully was in the soggy grass. Really wish she would put her pride aside and use a cane.

Love n hugs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll repost as a pdf for those that need it that way.Hope that helps. EDIT: can't figure out how to re-do as a pdf so IF you want this list please pm me and I'll do a copy & paste into a PM and send it to you. Trisha I'm already sending it to you that way.


Could you send me the list as well? I am not able to open the download. I have been thinking of you and Marianne today and knowing the wonderful time the two of you are having. Hope her mom is doing well.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Spent the day visiting my mom. She is much better, when asked what day it was she was a little uncertain but I think once she starts watching the news again and reading the paper she will be fine. Her best friends funeral was today and she missed it because of being in the hospital. 
Hearing of the freezing rain makes me worry, we have been without snow here for awhile and now they are talking of rain coming in tomorrow night and changing to snow and we could get as much as a foot or more of snow. 
Thanks for all of the prayers and support.You guys are great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> it's the cause of my discomfort....the Fever Few is keeping the migraines away, but I still have the aura's and general crappy feeling -- nothing a little sunshine won't cure -- Come on Sun!!


I've lost the auras as well and the horrid feeling- other than about 2 very mild in the last 3 or 4 months. A great relief indeed. And the lowest dose recommended on the bottle worked for me as well so one very happy chappy here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks Julie - I don't think the boys will be upset about the crab - they lost the other one right before they left. I will take them in and get them each another one next week sometime. --- sam


Aww that is sweet, I'm sure they will enjoy getting new crabs.

I can not believe it it is freezing rain and snowing out. Well in for either 3 inches or 2 feet depends on the way we hold our nose: or the way the wind blows. will have to get photos in the morning, fingers crossed for the 3 inches.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Aww that is sweet, I'm sure they will enjoy getting new crabs.
> 
> I can not believe it it is freezing rain and snowing out. Well in for either 3 inches or 2 feet depends on the way we hold our nose: or the way the wind blows. will have to get photos in the morning, fingers crossed for the 3 inches.


 :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, love the cartoon. I hope your son & family are on the mend from their accident & the nightmares are fading.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Spent the day visiting my mom. She is much better, when asked what day it was she was a little uncertain but I think once she starts watching the news again and reading the paper she will be fine. Her best friends funeral was today and she missed it because of being in the hospital.
> Hearing of the freezing rain makes me worry, we have been without snow here for awhile and now they are talking of rain coming in tomorrow night and changing to snow and we could get as much as a foot or more of snow.
> Thanks for all of the prayers and support.You guys are great.


I've always been wary of using the day of the week as a guide as to orientation- I've always had to think before knowing what day it was. I figured if they remembered it after being told that was what mattered not whether they knew it first. Month more important I always get (well unless 1st or 2nd as can take time to get it into your brain that new month).
Same with asking someone where they are- if they have only just arrived they may actually not know for a very good reason. I remember having a lady once who couldn't remember the hospital she was in which as it was the main one in Adelaide was concerning. Until I talked further- she was from interstate so the name meant nothing to her so of course she forgot it quickly.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Sam....DH couldn't remember what site he had read about the Washington mudslide report. But...it was an Army Corps of Engineers report, and I found that the Seattle Times has some discussion of it. I Googled "Army Corps of Engineers report on Oso Washington mudslide potential". I got several articles and bits of info, including a video with one of the engineers.
> 
> Hope that gets you to more info. I did see one of the residents saying "We had no idea! No one told us!" It seems the local gov'ts did know. so so sad....and unnecessary.


~~~Actually, Joy, you were the one who asked for more info. It's taken me a while to figure that out.
 Let me know if I can help out any more.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi folks! UPDATE ON DISCOUNTS This pertains to the discount at the Hampton Inn for those attending the KAP in Oct. I called and spoke to them about whether or not they honor the 40% senior citizen that is on the list I posted. Long story short the person I spoke to said we actually are getting more than 10% as a group and didn't know anything about at 40% discount; I would need to speak to the general manager. General manager isn't in on weekend and is leaving Monday for a conference in Florida. I told them I will call back in 2 weeks to speak to him about this possibility. Hey, it can't hurt to ask now can it? I WILL let everyone know if there is a way to get the greater discount. Just give me a little time. I'm second guessing that they will not honor it but again, it doesn't hurt to try. HUGS to all!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have finally caught up with last week and this week. My eyes are begging for sleep. I worked for 8 hours today and then went to the butcher shop to get some meat. Next I went to the craft shop and got some pattern books and some yarn. I took my meat home and then went to the LYS and bought some needles for some upcoming projects and then I signed up for a yarn tasting event on April 10th. Normally I do not sign up for anything in the evenings as I go to bed before 8 PM. The event goes from 6-8PM but it involves moving around so I should be able to stay awake for it. I will let you know how the yarn tastes. Once done at the yarn shop I came home and washed dirty dishes and dirty clothes. I am done with the dishes and 1/2 done with laundry. Tomorrow is another busy day so I will do as much laundry as I can. I will go to church in the morning and teach knitting in the afternoon and then off to church for a meeting after that. By the time I get home it will be time for a bite to eat and then to sleep. 

Kathy...So glad the escaped tires missed you. Good thing you were attentive while driving. Stay safe out there.

Dawn...Glad mom's surgery went well and she is now on the mend.

Julie...I know it feels good to have the sweater done and just before your winter begins. Great timing.

Sam...By now you should have your ears full of wonderful and not so wonderful details of the the trip. Take care and enjoy those little ones.

Shirley...So happy your family is back home as well. GD is a cutie.

Bulldog...You made me tired hearing of the chores you completed these past few days. 

I am tired so I will head off to sleep. Take care and know that I am thinking of each of you and praying all is well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think they were told but it wasn't stressed that it was "when" not "if" there was a mud slide. just like people building on the hillside in seattle and when their house slid down the hill they wanted to sue the city because they allowed them to build there. they wanted a view and they had one until there was too much rain and down they went. --- sam


~~~Some of the conversation I have heard/read focuses on zoning...and the county gov't should have zoned it so no homes could be built. Hind-sight....20/20.....Monday morning quarterbacking, and locking that "durned" barn door after the horse is gone......all that. It's the human cost that is so sad. :-(


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd be glad to try anyone of those recipes but right now my DH is grilling a steak that we will share....we have had several "flurries" of earthquakes today and they do rattle your nerves. Hard to concentrate on anything including recipes...


thewren said:


> i'm just not sure I would stick around after one earthquake - I suppose one does get used to it - glad you liked the recipes - which ones are you going to try? --- sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone mentioned the went to the moppets movie and left half way through - I was thinking of taking the little boys - why did you leave before it was over? --- sam


~~~I'd like to know that, too. The Muppets are always a treat...or so I thought. :?: :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I swear by that stuff (FeverFew) --- I had not taken the pills for a few days so when the low front started coming through - I could tell; so went right back on them. It's just not worth not taking them and will take one a day from now on.



darowil said:


> I've lost the auras as well and the horrid feeling- other than about 2 very mild in the last 3 or 4 months. A great relief indeed. And the lowest dose recommended on the bottle worked for me as well so one very happy chappy here.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Nice plants Caren! Mine stay to spindly to grow inside. I did plant some catnip and dill just for fun it is nice to see green things growing.
> I've heard from our County extension that it is possible we lost most the our grapes in Ohio. Has anyone heard of grape damage? We've lost some of ours.


~~~That would be really sad. The grape & vintner industry has just begun to really grow and make an economic impact. I haven't heard anything, but will keep alert for news. Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just cast off the second sleeve of the first guernsey- it fits so nicely I don't want to take it off, to stitch in the ends!


It looks lovely, Julie ! good job. It fits you so well.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Darowil, finally got my email to send the photo from phone to tablet. I placed the black yarn before I brought the yarn forward to make my yo. Just laid the black yarn across the fabric. Use ones that contrasts quite a bit and long enough not to skip out as you are knitting. When you see the contrasting yarn, you know the next st is the yo. 

Hope that helps.

Went to three yarn shops today, bought at two. Took pics but only one has made it to my tablets email. Don't know where the other is. The yarn is Plymouth Jeannee, 51/49 cotton/acrylic. No color names, only numbers. Using it to make a few baby hats. It is so soft. The needles are ChiaoGoo red lace interchangables, 2,3 &8 4". Only ones they had. The pkg of st markers are like the hiya hiya ones. Look like light bulbs. 

Rained most of the day in Columbus bit it turned to snow. Is now accumulating on the grass areas but doesn't look like on the road surface. Glad I am not out driving in it. Had Thai again today, Tom Yumsoup with rice noodles and shrimp, Tom Yum salad with shrimp and Thai pumpkin custard. Had pieces of pumpkin in it and was just barely sweet. Was interesting. I googled it and usually it is made right in the pumpkin.

Hope everyone is safe and sound tonight. Rookie, hope the migraine abates. Patches, welcome back. Glad the trip was good even under those circumstances. Those getting snow, I hope the sun comes out tomorrow and melts it all.

Sam, have your ears been talked off yet? Bet the boys have a lot of adventures to tell you about. Glad everyone is feeling better.

Will post the pics then sign off. Oh, Julie, great pic of you. The sweater looks great and fits nicely. One day!

Take care all,

Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Having such a great time with my company. SIL and her DH have gone on to Niagara Falls now and my2 sisters are here till Tuesday. Had such a great day gabbing and we stopped at their favorite store here and itjust happened to be having a fabulous sale. Then on to a lovely restaurant for lunch. One wall where you enter the restaurant is all green apples, fresh ones, and the fragrance is so delightful. GREAT lunch, then on to Wegmans groceries and Trader Joes, since they don't have one.

My sister had all grandsons and finally had a girl. She gave me permissionto post this photo of all her grandsons with the first granddaughter. I'm too tired to catch up. Night All.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all sock lovers - check this out - there is also a list of other sock patterns. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cobblestone-road-socks/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140328


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Actually, Joy, you were the one who asked for more info. It's taken me a while to figure that out.
> Let me know if I can help out any more.
> Carol il/oh


Thanks, Carol, for the info.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he looks like a bruiser - lol. watch your neck doesn't go out. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank goodness for motrin. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam hope those aches and pains in your legs subside soon.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think they were told but it wasn't stressed that it was "when" not "if" there was a mud slide. just like people building on the hillside in seattle and when their house slid down the hill they wanted to sue the city because they allowed them to build there. they wanted a view and they had one until there was too much rain and down they went. --- sam





cmaliza said:


> ~~~Some of the conversation I have heard/read focuses on zoning...and the county gov't should have zoned it so no homes could be built. Hind-sight....20/20.....Monday morning quarterbacking, and locking that "durned" barn door after the horse is gone......all that. It's the human cost that is so sad. :-(


Unfortunately, as Sam said, the Seattle area is built largely on hills and people want to take advantage of the spectacular views. Hardly a winter passes without slides -- over the railroad tracks, highways, etc. Back in the 70's, I lived in Golden Gardens (north Seattle area) and one year 3 gorgeous houses near mine, but on the view side of the hill, slid well down the bank. They had to be demolished. The difference is, in all those other slides, it was a matter of property damage and traffic inconveniences, but very few people injured. Maybe now the powers-that-be will take a serious look at revising the building standards, but I'm not going to hold my breath. We have a long history of epic battles between real estate developers and tree-huggers, and the state and local governments spend a great deal of time making half-hearted decisions that leave everybody disgruntled. I wish the terrible losses in Oso would lead to severe changes, but I'm pessimistic. OK, getting off the soapbox now, just sad for my beautiful home state.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Holy crumbs Sam, I think I gained 20 pounds reading all those delicious recipes. All are saved and I think we will definitely have the pork chops on Sunday night. :thumbup:
> 
> Got the sweater finished tonight that I have been working on and it is sewn together. I have started the hat and it is about 1/3 of the way done.


Oh so cute, love it!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Cute sweater, you really get some great knitting done.
> Wanted to give you all an update and thank you for the prayers for my mom. She is doing better and the last MRI showed nothing, now they are thinking she had gotten all her meds mixed up. Will go and spend so,e time with her tomorrow. Last night was not good I don't think she even knew me or my sister.


So good that she is doing much better, hoping and praying that she keeps improving. 
Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for having your daughter home for three weeks - where is she going for the "lambing"? --- sam



TNS said:


> Hi everyone, I'm now back in internet contact after going to Ann's (my friend with terminal cancer) funeral in Alderney on Friday. The funeral was very well attended, her family had gathered from all over - England, Australia, Spain and Alderney, so was some time after her death. It was truely ecumenical - held in the Anglican Church because it could hold everyone, but taken by the Methodist minister, and included some Quaker texts. It's good that everyone can come together for something like this, and although a sad occasion it was a very social gathering, with traditional wake held afterwards. We had to leave for Guernsey after a short time to meet my DD who was arriving on the afternoon flight back from university in England. She's only going to be here for 20 days, then goes lambing again in England.
> Won't it be great if there is a Southern Hemisphere KAP? I do hope it all works out. Julie, sounds like you have been busy, and its good to know the guernsey is progressing so well. Sugarsugar, I hope your life is going to get easier! And Nico, you must be counting down the weeks to your big trip.
> Thanks for all the Lebanese recipes as well as the rest, Sam. Sorry to read about you skinning your shin - healing and pain reducing wishes. Heidi and family have had a holiday to remember, but maybe not in the best way. What a shame to have all this when on holiday. You all could do with another break now!
> Washington mudslide and SoCal earthquakes - oh dear it never stops does it? I'm so glad we only get stormy weather, and not too much flooding!
> As for everyone with family or personal health issues, I do hope you have the strength to cope with everything, and am thinking of you. Must do a bit more catchup now, then off to bed as we lose an hour tonight; tomorrow is officially British Summer Time!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Y'all!! Just checking in and doing some catch up, I worked out this morning, then David and I went hiking after he got his hair cut, 4 hours of hiking up and down trails, I'm pooped, but in a good way. Need to do some yoga before bed so that my muscles don't totally seize up and I have to roll out of bed in the morning and crawl around the house. :roll: 
Hope everyone is doing well and having a good weekend. 
Gwen, so glad you and Marianne are having a good time, hugs for you both, well, hugs for everybody. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was surprised - even the hermit crab survived - I have no idea if alex fed them - I would doubt it but you never know.

the achy legs are not common - and they are putting up a achy fight tonight which I am taming with motrin. makes it hard to sleep and to walk when they ache like they have been doing. --- sam

oh yes - baillee brought a bearded dragon home with her so now we are also buying crickets for it to eat.



darowil said:


> So much snow still around for so many of you. Your summer seems further away than my winter.
> Maybe Alex feed the fish? But good that they survived however it happened.
> Those poor achy legs- is this a common problem?


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kathy I had the same sort of accident with a cake as your cake. I was going to a buffet a couple of months ago. Well I had the cake on the back seat (big mistake). I stopped at a stop sign when I heard the cake dish slide onto the floor. I quickly turned the corner, stopped the car, got out and looked, boy was I surprised to see the cake dish on the floor right side up and everything was in the dish as it was supposed to be. Like you everyone had a big laugh about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar Julie - good looking woman wearing a wow jumper. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! all my time calculations go out the window! and then in another week or so we go back to winter time!
> There will never be the numbers at a gathering down here I suspect- it is just such a costly undertaking! One person I had contacted has already pulled out- because she must make a trip between the two Islands- this was some months back. But if we do all manage to be in one place at the same time, it will be quite something!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

My internet connection is acting up so will try to post the other pic and then shut the tablet off for the night. Must be the weather causing the problem.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a more seasonal Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 9:30am. Over cast today not expected to change until this evening when it starts snowing. Guess I will be going out and getting a few supplies today.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy to those in need of it. Gentle hugs for those whose fm is not playing nice.


Oh those are great!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you strawberry - hope to see you again real soon. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone! Wanted to check and see if all is feeling good and all is going well in you life. I do pray all is great in everyone's life.
> 
> Thank you Sam for all the wonderful recipes. Wow the time you spend in finding and posting them for one in and all is awesome..again Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a little sunshine would cure quite a few things - if it is going to be cold at least the sun could shine. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> it's the cause of my discomfort....the Fever Few is keeping the migraines away, but I still have the aura's and general crappy feeling -- nothing a little sunshine won't cure -- Come on Sun!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> I bet those are cute. Did you get a pic before sending them?
> 
> Kathy


No, I just made then exactly as shown on the pattern except I added a belly button on each.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


AWE!!!!! He's a cutie!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Never you mind, The sweater is lovely as are you. What an accomplishment. Kudos to you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! Can't disguise the fact that I am a big person these days!- some of the pills I have to take have made this a lot harder- ...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you. I appreciate this



KatyNora said:


> I know Gwen's already solved the problem by sending you a pdf but, for future reference, you might want to check out http://www.OpenOffice.org It's a free office suite and I've used it lots of times to open Microsoft Office documents.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they have just one hermit crab - I need to get them another one to replace the one that died a while back - also a couple of new shells for them - so now we have a beta, three gold fish, hermit crab and a bearded dragon lined up on the counter in the kitchen at Heidi's. the bearded dragon is kind of interesting - and it is going to grow and grow and grow ..... sam



gagesmom said:


> Sam
> 
> I am sure that Heidi will make sure your leg is checked and bandaged as soon as she finds out about it.
> 
> What kind of crabs do the grandsons have. Gage has 1 hermit crab left, and 2 chili crabs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey katynora - how is the weather your way? --- sam



KatyNora said:


> I'm with you guys. The advantage of an empty nest is there are no chicks to tend to. I usually just eat whatever's handy and am slowly whittling down my collection of cookbooks and recipes. But don't stop posting them, Sam. I've always been an avid recipe reader even though I'm not much of a cook.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had quite a snow squall this morning which left as quickly as it arrived. it has just been cold and damp and overcast the rest of the day. --- sam



jheiens said:


> So much for the warmer days we've had. Clouded up yesterday and it's gotten worse today. Now we've had rain which has changed to sleet and is freezing on the deck out back. Depending on how much and where the wind blows and how far the temps drop tonight, we could have a really bad mess of snow by morning . . . . or none at all. Who knows?
> 
> I'm sitting here with an afghan doubled over my legs and feet because I am sitting between two windows on the north side of the house. It seems to be getting trifle breezy in here. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy surrounding your mother - I can imagine the idea of moving will not set well with the parents - I don't envy you the job at hand. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers, they are much appreciated. Mom ended up in the ER the night of surgery the pain meds affected her ability to pee so she had to get cathaterized. Then we had to go to DR the next morning to get it removed as the DR didn't want it left in for bacterial/infection reasons. Said if she didnt go within 6 hours from removal to go back to ER again. Thankfully everything is working normally again. He DH is of course not really any help. He asked me how to work the microwave and asked her for the password to computer twice the day of surgery. Once she is better we will have to discuss a plan for them in depth. She isnt real receptive to the idea of moving but would be best to do it while he can still adjust relatively easily. They cant take care of all the land they have he just mows constantly even when it doesnt need it.
> 
> Caren glad everyone is ok, Kate love Lukes new picture! Spider hope your mom is doing better. AZ prayers that you guys get into Mayo and they can help quickly. Betty prayers that Angie and DH get some help/results. I know there's others I'm forgetting, you all are in my prayers daily. Will try to catch up, stayed home today did a little cooking and some laundry. Not sure if I'm getting a cold or just run down and need a day of rest. DMIL has fallen again, not hurt thankfully was in the soggy grass. Really wish she would put her pride aside and use a cane.
> 
> Love n hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I'd be glad to try anyone of those recipes but right now my DH is grilling a steak that we will share....we have had several "flurries" of earthquakes today and they do rattle your nerves. Hard to concentrate on anything including recipes...


Even heard them mentioned on the news here. Glad they are not causing any real damage- just rattling material items and nerves.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey katynora - how is the weather your way? --- sam


Very, very wet! Lots of rain with bursts of thunder and hail for variety. In other words, wonderful weather for knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and because of it there used to be beautiful views along the road - now all you see are huge housing developments with houses close enough you can jump from one to the other without touching the ground. and they aren't cheap. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Unfortunately, as Sam said, the Seattle area is built largely on hills and people want to take advantage of the spectacular views. Hardly a winter passes without slides -- over the railroad tracks, highways, etc. Back in the 70's, I lived in Golden Gardens (north Seattle area) and one year 3 gorgeous houses near mine, but on the view side of the hill, slid well down the bank. They had to be demolished. The difference is, in all those other slides, it was a matter of property damage and traffic inconveniences, but very few people injured. Maybe now the powers-that-be will take a serious look at revising the building standards, but I'm not going to hold my breath. We have a long history of epic battles between real estate developers and tree-huggers, and the state and local governments spend a great deal of time making half-hearted decisions that leave everybody disgruntled. I wish the terrible losses in Oso would lead to severe changes, but I'm pessimistic. OK, getting off the soapbox now, just sad for my beautiful home state.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I swear by that stuff (FeverFew) --- I had not taken the pills for a few days so when the low front started coming through - I could tell; so went right back on them. It's just not worth not taking them and will take one a day from now on.


I'm sure not game to try without- and useful warning of the importance of keeping them up. At least you now know that they are working!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely. --- sam --- did you finish the scarf with the angora (?) yarn we bought on the yarn crawl last year?



KatyNora said:


> Very, very wet! Lots of rain with bursts of thunder and hail for variety. In other words, wonderful weather for knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Darowil, finally got my email to send the photo from phone to tablet. I placed the black yarn before I brought the yarn forward to make my yo. Just laid the black yarn across the fabric. Use ones that contrasts quite a bit and long enough not to skip out as you are knitting. When you see the contrasting yarn, you know the next st is the yo.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Kathy


My problem is I spend of time not watching my knitting, hence O need a solid one that I can feel- and hope I don't just slip it over without thinking as I have done before now! Makes them rather useless when I totally fail to take any notice of them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, hopes for a fantastic tomorrow, and that I can move. lol
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Having such a great time with my company. SIL and her DH have gone on to Niagara Falls now and my2 sisters are here till Tuesday. Had such a great day gabbing and we stopped at their favorite store here and itjust happened to be having a fabulous sale. Then on to a lovely restaurant for lunch. One wall where you enter the restaurant is all green apples, fresh ones, and the fragrance is so delightful. GREAT lunch, then on to Wegmans groceries and Trader Joes, since they don't have one.
> 
> My sister had all grandsons and finally had a girl. She gave me permissionto post this photo of all her grandsons with the first granddaughter. I'm too tired to catch up. Night All.


Glad you relaxed enough to enjoy your visitors.
The girl must be well loved after all those boys. What a great photo of them all together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, hopes for a fantastic tomorrow, and that I can move. lol
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sleep well.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely. --- sam --- did you finish the scarf with the angora (?) yarn we bought on the yarn crawl last year?


I'm about two-thirds done with the scarf; it's a mohair/silk blend. It's my knit 'n sit project when I watch TV or visit my friend V (you met her last year). My pay-attention project is my first baby surprise jacket. Shhh! I'm counting! What's on your needles now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Where did you find your glasses after all this time?


In a handbag I thought I had checked. One that I seldom use!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have finally caught up with last week and this week. My eyes are begging for sleep. I worked for 8 hours today and then went to the butcher shop to get some meat. Next I went to the craft shop and got some pattern books and some yarn. I took my meat home and then went to the LYS and bought some needles for some upcoming projects and then I signed up for a yarn tasting event on April 10th. Normally I do not sign up for anything in the evenings as I go to bed before 8 PM. The event goes from 6-8PM but it involves moving around so I should be able to stay awake for it. I will let you know how the yarn tastes. Once done at the yarn shop I came home and washed dirty dishes and dirty clothes. I am done with the dishes and 1/2 done with laundry. Tomorrow is another busy day so I will do as much laundry as I can. I will go to church in the morning and teach knitting in the afternoon and then off to church for a meeting after that. By the time I get home it will be time for a bite to eat and then to sleep.
> 
> Kathy...So glad the escaped tires missed you. Good thing you were attentive while driving. Stay safe out there.
> 
> ...


Now the plan is to start on #2.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It looks lovely, Julie ! good job. It fits you so well.


Thanks, Shirley- I am rather pleased with the fit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Darowil, finally got my email to send the photo from phone to tablet. I placed the black yarn before I brought the yarn forward to make my yo. Just laid the black yarn across the fabric. Use ones that contrasts quite a bit and long enough not to skip out as you are knitting. When you see the contrasting yarn, you know the next st is the yo.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy- you have not seen what my face looks like- but I've not bothered to try for another- I'll wait till I have a visitor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the avatar Julie - good looking woman wearing a wow jumper. --- sam


Sam you old flatterer you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Never you mind, The sweater is lovely as are you. What an accomplishment. Kudos to you.


It is just I still have memories of being a skinny kid, with knock knees! Thanks though!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Having such a great time with my company. SIL and her DH have gone on to Niagara Falls now and my2 sisters are here till Tuesday. Had such a great day gabbing and we stopped at their favorite store here and itjust happened to be having a fabulous sale. Then on to a lovely restaurant for lunch. One wall where you enter the restaurant is all green apples, fresh ones, and the fragrance is so delightful. GREAT lunch, then on to Wegmans groceries and Trader Joes, since they don't have one.
> 
> My sister had all grandsons and finally had a girl. She gave me permissionto post this photo of all her grandsons with the first granddaughter. I'm too tired to catch up. Night All.


Wow! I bet that little girl will hardly be spoiled

Glad you are having a great visit with your company.
:lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:45am and I am checking in to catch up and then to bed likely. I have to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was surprised - even the hermit crab survived - I have no idea if alex fed them - I would doubt it but you never know.
> 
> the achy legs are not common - and they are putting up a achy fight tonight which I am taming with motrin. makes it hard to sleep and to walk when they ache like they have been doing. --- sam
> 
> oh yes - baillee brought a bearded dragon home with her so now we are also buying crickets for it to eat.


How big is a bearded dragon? 
My nephew had an iguana as a pet for a while. I personally don't think any reptile is a pet. Cats, dogs, horses, birds even lambs are OK but could not imagine having a reptile. Gwen, especially not a snake, I can't imagine having one in the house, I freak when I see one out in the yard. You are a brave woman to hold a snake or spider to make your students think you aren't scared, I could never do that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam,

Heidi's house sounds like mine. We have 1 African dwarf frog(size of your thumb nail), 1 hermit crab, 1 beta fish, 2 chili crabs, and now 3 Australian blue heelers(2 that are puppies).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Trisha, the animals sound like a cute Easter gift.I'm sure it will be popular.

Sounds like those of you in the east are still dealing with ugly weather, what happened to spring. It was just above 0C here today but with a cool end. 
Delbert called home from fishing at 4 pm to tell me he. Had invited friends for a fish fry for supper so I had to get busy & organize supper for 8. Made roasted potatoes, salad, baking powder biscuits, & had made the Guiness chocolate cake yesterday so all went well. Sam, that cake is the new favorite in our house. We had a great visit but I'm ready for bed now.
I spent the afternoon sewing instead of transplanting so will try to do some of that tomorrow. 
I am taking care not to do any lifting with my arm, spend about 15 minutes twice a day doing the physio exercises. I am getting pretty good range of. Motion back but no strength yet. I think as my physio progresses I start using elastic bands & light weights.

Just watching the news about the earthquakes & mud slide. It m ay be cold here but at least I don't have to worry about things like that. I agree with you Sam, they seem to build in the craziest places just to have a view & pay crazy prices for it too. 
Well, must get the exercises done & get to bed. Night all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

okay goodnight everyone. hugs to you all and may you have sweet dreams.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


Wonderful portraits!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good to hear you had a good time at the fair even if you didn't acquire any more stash, Aran.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We've missed you, too, Patches. So glad you're back home with us.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches, you must be physically and emotionally shattered after dealing with your friends estate and her death. Her daughter and you working on things together no doubt helped you both, but it's not an easy thing to do whilst missing the one who has gone. Bless you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Melody, you must hold a record for the rate at which you get things knitted! You are certainly a whizz with those needles! Glad you've found the ideal tarn for yet another project too. Are the pups taking any interest in your projects, eg 'helping' you?

Sharon - Strawberry4u, great to hear from you.

Julie, see you've shown us a tantalising shot of you modelling the gansey; saving the close-up for later I presume.... I've woken early today despite the loss of an hour, but DD has promised me breakfast in bed as its Mothers' Day and she is actually here, so I will see what everyone has posted since last night here. Or maybe do a few more rows of the lace shawl I'm still struggling with. (Moonlight Sonata, free on Ravelry). I hope you and Ringo are having a lovely Sunday over there in NZ! Hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally located my reading glasses- and lost the spare set of house keys- it was while hunting for the latter that I found the glasses!


Good on finding the reading glasses, hope the keys turn up again too. DH always teases me about misplacing keys, although I don't do it THAT frequently.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Dan and the girls are still sore, they expect it will last about an other week.


What a nasty shock they've all had in addition to physical hurt. Here's hoping they all recover unscathed, and that you've recovered from the shock of it too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! Can't disguise the fact that I am a big person these days!- some of the pills I have to take have made this a lot harder- ...


But this just means there's more of you to love! Just so long as it's not affecting your overall health, there's no harm in a bit of padding!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Had watercolor class. Next week we are going to paint a whole picture. Yikes. Kitchener one sock and will start second sock tonight. These are in Orange shades. Last pair was in shades of blue.
> Sam, hope you find some way to help banish leg pain. Does Biofreeze work? It helps my knees and hips and even shoulders.


The devil in me suggests that you should be painting a portrait of your socks....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pic. of your marker thread, certainly stands out nicely. I too have problems with YOs in the shawl I'm trying to knit and even with markers have to stretch out the stitches and rake them with my nail to make sure the YO is in the right place before knitting it.
So glad that you were able to avoid the freewheeling tyres the other day. Must have been quite frightening at the time, stay safe!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I was surprised - even the hermit crab survived - I have no idea if alex fed them - I would doubt it but you never know.
> 
> the achy legs are not common - and they are putting up a achy fight tonight which I am taming with motrin. makes it hard to sleep and to walk when they ache like they have been doing. --- sam
> 
> oh yes - baillee brought a bearded dragon home with her so now we are also buying crickets for it to eat.


The grands' home zoo reminds me of DD's interest in collecting snails, which I wasn't keen on due to their devastating effects on my garden plants. Finally got her an Apple Snail ( giant African snail) which was kept indoors, but then found we were BUYING lettuce and fruit to feed it, whilst its wild relatives were eating my garden. We even managed to hatch out its eggs so for a time had several of these.... Thank goodness she's now more interested in farm animals, but doesn't have the room to acquire one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Hi, missed you a lot, thanks for recipes. Did not do to much, had to close out my friend estate, she left me to help her daughter. So that took a lot of time. And heart ache. But all went well her daughter was happy I was with her, and backed her up, so everything went her way. :-D prayed a lot, but got it done and still friends, :wink:
> 
> Was able to do the workshop with Darowil, almost done. Heel is done, :thumbup: so happy picture soon to come.


Welcome back!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> we are 20 degrees outside currently- it is nearly 10-30 am., maximums have been as high as maybe 23, no where near what you are still getting!


We are to have 30 tomorrow here. Not as high as Darrowil has had though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally located my reading glasses- and lost the spare set of house keys- it was while hunting for the latter that I found the glasses!


Yay for the glasses! I hope you find the keys soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Julie love the new avatar, Guernsey looks wonderful on you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Having such a great time with my company. SIL and her DH have gone on to Niagara Falls now and my2 sisters are here till Tuesday. Had such a great day gabbing and we stopped at their favorite store here and itjust happened to be having a fabulous sale. Then on to a lovely restaurant for lunch. One wall where you enter the restaurant is all green apples, fresh ones, and the fragrance is so delightful. GREAT lunch, then on to Wegmans groceries and Trader Joes, since they don't have one.
> 
> My sister had all grandsons and finally had a girl. She gave me permissionto post this photo of all her grandsons with the first granddaughter. I'm too tired to catch up. Night All.


Gee I bet all those boys will be very protective of her. So cute.
Glad you are all having a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Melody, you must hold a record for the rate at which you get things knitted! You are certainly a whizz with those needles! Glad you've found the ideal tarn for yet another project too. Are the pups taking any interest in your projects, eg 'helping' you?
> 
> Sharon - Strawberry4u, great to hear from you.
> 
> Julie, see you've shown us a tantalising shot of you modelling the gansey; saving the close-up for later I presume.... I've woken early today despite the loss of an hour, but DD has promised me breakfast in bed as its Mothers' Day and she is actually here, so I will see what everyone has posted since last night here. Or maybe do a few more rows of the lace shawl I'm still struggling with. (Moonlight Sonata, free on Ravelry). I hope you and Ringo are having a lovely Sunday over there in NZ! Hugs.


Happy Mothers Day to all in the UK!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to you UKers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've always been wary of using the day of the week as a guide as to orientation- I've always had to think before knowing what day it was. I figured if they remembered it after being told that was what mattered not whether they knew it first. Month more important I always get (well unless 1st or 2nd as can take time to get it into your brain that new month).
> Same with asking someone where they are- if they have only just arrived they may actually not know for a very good reason. I remember having a lady once who couldn't remember the hospital she was in which as it was the main one in Adelaide was concerning. Until I talked further- she was from interstate so the name meant nothing to her so of course she forgot it quickly.


I was talking to a friend the other day about the testing for Alzheimers. One of the questions asked here is - can you spell "world" backwards. I struggled!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Having such a great time with my company. SIL and her DH have gone on to Niagara Falls now and my2 sisters are here till Tuesday. Had such a great day gabbing and we stopped at their favorite store here and itjust happened to be having a fabulous sale. Then on to a lovely restaurant for lunch. One wall where you enter the restaurant is all green apples, fresh ones, and the fragrance is so delightful. GREAT lunch, then on to Wegmans groceries and Trader Joes, since they don't have one.
> 
> My sister had all grandsons and finally had a girl. She gave me permissionto post this photo of all her grandsons with the first granddaughter. I'm too tired to catch up. Night All.


What a great picture! Quite a feat to get them all in the same place at the same time! After all those boys, bet she had given up hope of ever having a girl. How many children does she have to produce all these grandchildren?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a great picture! Quite a feat to get them all in the same place at the same time! After all those boys, bet she had given up hope of ever having a girl. How many children does she have to produce all these grandchildren?


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> calling all sock lovers - check this out - there is also a list of other sock patterns. --- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Slippers-and-socks/cobblestone-road-socks/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140328


Slippers for beginners - that's me. Will be making a pair of these before next winter!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> The grands' home zoo reminds me of DD's interest in collecting snails, which I wasn't keen on due to their devastating effects on my garden plants. Finally got her an Apple Snail ( giant African snail) which was kept indoors, but then found we were BUYING lettuce and fruit to feed it, whilst its wild relatives were eating my garden. We even managed to hatch out its eggs so for a time had several of these.... Thank goodness she's now more interested in farm animals, but doesn't have the room to acquire one.


How big was the African snail? Another pet I can't imagine as I run for the salt box every time I see one in the garden. (I was thinking slugs). Did you keep it in a terrarium? 
My cousin talks about the ones on Vancouver Island being8 inches long, the slugs in my garden are only an inch or 2. I'm surprised you could have something like that as it could become a major problem should it get out in the environment. I know lots of so called pet species have become major problems in the US, notably some snakes & fish. One good thing about our cold climate is that most non indigenous species cannot survive the winter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just watching the news about the earthquakes & mud slide. It m ay be cold here but at least I don't have to worry about things like that. I agree with you Sam, they seem to build in the craziest places just to have a view & pay crazy prices for it too. 
Well, must get the exercises done & get to bed. Night all.[/quote]

A couple of months back when we were at the height (or depth) of local flooding, one of our local Councillors was seen on TV stating that the council would now be scrapping all plans to build on the flood plain. Why were they even considering it in the first place??


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are to have 30 tomorrow here. Not as high as Darrowil has had though.


I wish, -17C tonight with a howling north wind -28 with wind chill. Tomorrow night they are predicting -26. Spring is sure taking it's time!DH is complaining we had a few warm days so the snow has sunk but now there are frozen lumps of dirt everywhere which plays he'll with his bad ankle. He has several screws in it from a horse accident when he was a teenager, horse came over backwards & saddle horn crushed his ankle, on crutches for more than a year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was talking to a friend the other day about the testing for Alzheimers. One of the questions asked here is - can you spell "world" backwards. I struggled!!


As spelling has never been one of my strong points I too would struggle! Even having just seen it written I had to think hard before getting it right, wanted to put the r and o round the wrong way.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Good on finding the reading glasses, hope the keys turn up again too. DH always teases me about misplacing keys, although I don't do it THAT frequently.....


I lost my keys recently. Ready to go out in the morning, could not find the keys anywhere. I was rather worried as my car keys and house keys are all on the same bunch. Thought back to my movements when I came in the night before............there they were still in the front door! Been there all night! As one of my friend said "You need a stronger porch light and a big arrow"!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, glad your glasses finally re appeared, usually they wait until after you have purchased new ones.
Gwen, cute photo of you & Bruiser.
Happy mothers day to those in the UK, we don't have mothers day until middle of May. Wonder why the difference?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish, -17C tonight with a howling north wind -28 with wind chill. Tomorrow night they are predicting -26. Spring is sure taking it's time!DH is complaining we had a few warm days so the snow has sunk but now there are frozen lumps of dirt everywhere which plays he'll with his bad ankle. He has several screws in it from a horse accident when he was a teenager, horse came over backwards & saddle horn crushed his ankle, on crutches for more than a year.


 :shock: Ouch, That would have been painfull. Surely your weather will warm up a bit soon? It seems an awfully long winter for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad your glasses finally re appeared, usually they wait until after you have purchased new ones.
> Gwen, cute photo of you & Bruiser.
> Happy mothers day to those in the UK, we don't have mothers day until middle of May. Wonder why the difference?


Our Mothers Day is always the 2nd Sunday of May. The same as yours?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A quick check-in before everyone wakes up. I didn't sleep well. YIKES. I'll be tired today.

Thank you to the early risers for comments on my Sis's grandsons and 1 granddaughter. That is the granddaughter I knit the Tree of Life afghan for. This sister has 9 children and her one DIL is pregnant with another boy. :shock: 

Julie, is there a bigger photo of the avatar. Looks like a great fit on the sweater and congrats on finding the glasses.

Pup Lover, so sorry mom had trouble. Hope there will be no infection now. Hope talking tothem about moving goes well.

Kehinkle, I've done that with the yarn too and youare right that would be good to use a contrasting yarn. I still have to watch to knit, sowould work for me.

Hugs to all, gotta turn theheat up and have some coffee.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our Mothers Day is always the 2nd Sunday of May. The same as yours?


Yes, the same.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Ouch, That would have been painfull. Surely your weather will warm up a bit soon? It seems an awfully long winter for you.


Winter came early this year & seems to be really hanging on. I know it makes no sense but my Mom always said "late Easter, late spring" & that seems to hold true. We never get any really warm weather until May but usually not quite this cold. At least our days are getting much longer which is nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Angora,
Boy your sister must be a sucker for punishment, 9kids. Wow! Not too many have such large families now.
I also didn't sleep well, think I will head back & see if I can sleep some more.
I have been watching a program on the Smithsonian channel called Canada, Over the Edge, quite interesting, it was about the blowing up of Ripple rock between Vancouver Island & the mainland, quite the undertaking. Here's a link about it.
http://www.cbc.ca/archives/categories/science-technology/applied-science/general-12/bcs-deadly-ripple-rock-blown-up.html
We have been there , I guess it was a very dangerous place before they blew it out.



Angora1 said:


> A quick check-in before everyone wakes up. I didn't sleep well. YIKES. I'll be tired today.
> 
> Thank you to the early risers for comments on my Sis's grandsons and 1 granddaughter. That is the granddaughter I knit the Tree of Life afghan for. This sister has 9 children and her one DIL is pregnant with another boy. :shock:
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Melody, you must hold a record for the rate at which you get things knitted! You are certainly a whizz with those needles! Glad you've found the ideal tarn for yet another project too. Are the pups taking any interest in your projects, eg 'helping' you?
> 
> Sharon - Strawberry4u, great to hear from you.
> 
> Julie, see you've shown us a tantalising shot of you modelling the gansey; saving the close-up for later I presume.... I've woken early today despite the loss of an hour, but DD has promised me breakfast in bed as its Mothers' Day and she is actually here, so I will see what everyone has posted since last night here. Or maybe do a few more rows of the lace shawl I'm still struggling with. (Moonlight Sonata, free on Ravelry). I hope you and Ringo are having a lovely Sunday over there in NZ! Hugs.


Sunday is now over! Ringo has been talking to me while I was on the phone- he is quite a conversationalist! I still have to darn in the ends on the guernsey- but it is a lovely garment to wear- the next thing is to make one for DGS. Got to start again with a swatch- made all the difference with the adult size. 
Lovely that DD is there for Mothering Sunday! Hope it is being a good one! Hugs for you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Freezing cold with lots of snow. We had snow, rain, sleet, but thank goodness no ice storm. There was one predicted but not in our area.

Just wondering if we had an earthquake. All my pictures are crooked, washing machine out of alignment, several blinds fel down just on time for company, and I remember hearing this huge sound that I walked around the house looking for what had happened. This was before company arrived. Something sure happened. Maybe the house settling more????

Bonnie, that program sounds on interesting. Will check out the link after company is gone but they leave on Tues. and more arriving Thursday.

Just love my sisters so much. I must be the luckiest older sister in the world to have two such sweet sisters that are now my friends. My youngest sister (only 4 children) LOL, was going to make plantain waffles, but couldn't find any plantains. They usually have them. She and her son, Chris, are both wonderful cooks. She even did the supper dishes. I am dehydrating fresh cranberries for them so we can see what they taste like without all the added sugar that the packaged ones have. I thought we might go see the movie, Noah, but will depend on the weather. Might try and catch a few winks now but at least I got to have my morning cuppa' with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good on finding the reading glasses, hope the keys turn up again too. DH always teases me about misplacing keys, although I don't do it THAT frequently.....


This set of keys has been being very elusive lately- I know what I was doing when I misplaced them- but have not got to the bottom of the most likely heap yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> But this just means there's more of you to love! Just so long as it's not affecting your overall health, there's no harm in a bit of padding!!


The old ticker does play up- so I do have to do something about that- trouble is I have so few pleasures- eating is sort of it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are to have 30 tomorrow here. Not as high as Darrowil has had though.


My friend in Goulburn thinks it may be a long cold winter- the leaves are turning colour on the trees already.
I am very glad to have found the glasses- it makes such a difference!
The guernsey is very nice to wear- the wool feels good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad your glasses finally re appeared, usually they wait until after you have purchased new ones.
> Gwen, cute photo of you & Bruiser.
> Happy mothers day to those in the UK, we don't have mothers day until middle of May. Wonder why the difference?


Odd thing was I was so sure I had checked all my bags! I did murmur my thanks for being guided to them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> A quick check-in before everyone wakes up. I didn't sleep well. YIKES. I'll be tired today.
> 
> Thank you to the early risers for comments on my Sis's grandsons and 1 granddaughter. That is the granddaughter I knit the Tree of Life afghan for. This sister has 9 children and her one DIL is pregnant with another boy. :shock:
> 
> ...


I won't be posting this one Angora- it is really not a good shot of me- I will try again at some point!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This set of keys has been being very elusive lately- I know what I was doing when I misplaced them- but have not got to the bottom of the most likely heap yet.


Julie, you and I must be related....I do the same thing. I can have something in my hand one minute and then gone the next. I swear there is a little elf up to mischief. Be real good to him and maybe he'll return the keys.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I won't be posting this one Angora- it is really not a good shot of me- I will try again at some point!


Oh ok Hon, no pressure. Just wondered if I should go searching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, you and I must be related....I do the same thing. I can have something in my hand one minute and then gone the next. I swear there is a little elf up to mischief. Be real good to him and maybe he'll return the keys.


I remember thinking 'I will never find those' but I was in a hurry and they sort of vanished as I turned my back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh ok Hon, no pressure. Just wondered if I should go searching.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So wonderful that you will be warm with your guernsey this winter and will be able to snuggle up with a good book and actually be able to see the words!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.

Today's coffee 

Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So wonderful that you will be warm with your guernsey this winter and will be able to snuggle up with a good book and actually be able to see the words!!!!


I had forgotten how nice and crisp the letters could look! I hope to have a good few years with the guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


Goodness, back to Winter! have not tried to download- I must get back to bed!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I was surprised - even the hermit crab survived - I have no idea if alex fed them - I would doubt it but you never know.
> 
> the achy legs are not common - and they are putting up a achy fight tonight which I am taming with motrin. makes it hard to sleep and to walk when they ache like they have been doing. --- sam
> 
> oh yes - baillee brought a bearded dragon home with her so now we are also buying crickets for it to eat.


Sounds like fun all around. :lol:
Sorry about the pain, pray it goes away soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally located my reading glasses- and lost the spare set of house keys- it was while hunting for the latter that I found the glasses!


YAA! For finding the glasses...where were they lurking? At least you'll be able to see to find the keys!
Love the new avatar but you made sure we couldn't see that guernsey too well. Still waiting for the big unveiling at the workshop!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, back to Winter! have not tried to download- I must get back to bed!


Yes back to winter freezing rain until about 3am then snow that is still falling :? Going to make for messy driving around here. 
Have a good sleep and sweet dreams.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Changed my mind, June!


But the guernsey is still far enough away that we can't see details!! LOL!!! But it's always a pleasure to see our lovely Julie.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! Can't disguise the fact that I am a big person these days!- some of the pills I have to take have made this a lot harder- ...


My daughter has the same problem...a couple of her scripts say that they cause weight gain. And she has back and knee problems that limit her mobility and that always makes weight want to stay!
Hugs, my dear Julie. More of you for us to love.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> YAA! For finding the glasses...where were they lurking? At least you'll be able to see to find the keys!
> Love the new avatar but you made sure we couldn't see that guernsey too well. Still waiting for the big unveiling at the workshop!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


They were in a handbag I seldom use- and was so sure I had actually checked!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes back to winter freezing rain until about 3am then snow that is still falling :? Going to make for messy driving around here.
> Have a good sleep and sweet dreams.


You've had an over-abundance of vehicle problems with the conditions! Hope that has all ended for now! So close to April- it must fine up sometime soon.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> okay goodnight everyone. hugs to you all and may you have sweet dreams.


Have a blessed day. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> Patches, you must be physically and emotionally shattered after dealing with your friends estate and her death. Her daughter and you working on things together no doubt helped you both, but it's not an easy thing to do whilst missing the one who has gone. Bless you.


So true, it didn't hit me until I was on my way home, had to stop and let it out. Thanks for the blessing. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> But the guernsey is still far enough away that we can't see details!! LOL!!! But it's always a pleasure to see our lovely Julie.
> Junek


OK June- I've posted it elsewhere- so here you are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter has the same problem...a couple of her scripts say that they cause weight gain. And she has back and knee problems that limit her mobility and that always makes weight want to stay!
> Hugs, my dear Julie. More of you for us to love.
> Junek


I have been told to exercycle- but it is such a hassle getting to the gym. And they are not cheap!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers, they are much appreciated. Mom ended up in the ER the night of surgery the pain meds affected her ability to pee so she had to get cathaterized. . DMIL has fallen again, not hurt thankfully was in the soggy grass. Really wish she would put her pride aside and use a cane.
> 
> Love n hugs


So sorry to hear your mom had to go to ER after her surgery....not being able to urinate is definitely a cause for concern. Hope it's only temporary.
And, we all know, pride comes before a fall...and I guess your DMIL learned it the hard way. Pride has no place as we get older and need a little help to stay safe.
Prayers for all of you. Rest and take care of yourself.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Spent the day visiting my mom. She is much better, when asked what day it was she was a little uncertain but I think once she starts watching the news again and reading the paper she will be fine. Her best friends funeral was today and she missed it because of being in the hospital.
> Hearing of the freezing rain makes me worry, we have been without snow here for awhile and now they are talking of rain coming in tomorrow night and changing to snow and we could get as much as a foot or more of snow.
> Thanks for all of the prayers and support.You guys are great.


And the prayers will continue. I hope you don't have all that snow in addition to what you already have.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You've had an over-abundance of vehicle problems with the conditions! Hope that has all ended for now! So close to April- it must fine up sometime soon.


I don't plan on going any place today, I do have company coming today. 
Here is a photo I took while sitting in the parking lot the other day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. It sure is still a very wintery Great Bend with those temperatures! Love the owl pictures - just about sums it up for you doesn't it?!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> OK June- I've posted it elsewhere- so here you are!


Lovely is this the one for the workshop? Oh before I forget again love the new avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Aww that is sweet, I'm sure they will enjoy getting new crabs.
> 
> I can not believe it it is freezing rain and snowing out. Well in for either 3 inches or 2 feet depends on the way we hold our nose: or the way the wind blows. will have to get photos in the morning, fingers crossed for the 3 inches.


I'm really dreading the spring melt for you...I'm afraid there's going to be major flooding with all the snow you and so many of our sisters and brothers here have had.
But looking forward to pictures. You always have such wonderful ones.
So glad to hear that the little ones' nightmares are less and that the aches and pains are getting better.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. It sure is still a very wintery Great Bend with those temperatures! Love the owl pictures - just about sums it up for you doesn't it?!


Good morning Angela, you are welcome and yes it about sums my weather up at the moment. Will be nice when spring rally arrives. 
How your weather today,hope it is nicer than mine.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Actually, Joy, you were the one who asked for more info. It's taken me a while to figure that out.
> Let me know if I can help out any more.
> Carol il/oh[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm really dreading the spring melt for you...I'm afraid there's going to be major flooding with all the snow you and so many of our sisters and brothers here have had.
> But looking forward to pictures. You always have such wonderful ones.
> So glad to hear that the little ones' nightmares are less and that the aches and pains are getting better.
> Junek


Spring melt will be ok even with a bit of flooding. Will make it hard to get to the maple trees, there is usually some water but this year will need hip waders to get to the trees. Was walking out there the other day and the water is already nearly to the top of my wellies. :-( The ice on the streams and river has started braking up, looks rather nice was hoping to get out and get a few photos today. It can wait.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I'd be glad to try anyone of those recipes but right now my DH is grilling a steak that we will share....we have had several "flurries" of earthquakes today and they do rattle your nerves. Hard to concentrate on anything including recipes...


I don't think I'd ever be comfortable where the earth moved so much. Praying you'll stay safe.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Having such a great time with my company. SIL and her DH have gone on to Niagara Falls now and my2 sisters are here till Tuesday. Had such a great day gabbing and we stopped at their favorite store here and itjust happened to be having a fabulous sale. Then on to a lovely restaurant for lunch. One wall where you enter the restaurant is all green apples, fresh ones, and the fragrance is so delightful. GREAT lunch, then on to Wegmans groceries and Trader Joes, since they don't have one.
> 
> My sister had all grandsons and finally had a girl. She gave me permissionto post this photo of all her grandsons with the first granddaughter. I'm too tired to catch up. Night All.


What a darling picture. I'm so glad you've had fun with the family. Rest up so you can have more fun tomorrow.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I'd like to wish all those mums in the UK a Happy Mothering Sunday. Hope you have a wonderful day today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to try that---those markers you have are the ones I use....I think they're really lanyard holders ....but they work great for me as markers.



kehinkle said:


> Darowil, finally got my email to send the photo from phone to tablet. I placed the black yarn before I brought the yarn forward to make my yo. Just laid the black yarn across the fabric. Use ones that contrasts quite a bit and long enough not to skip out as you are knitting. When you see the contrasting yarn, you know the next st is the yo.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What an awesome photo of the grandkids. So glad that you are enjoying your company!



Angora1 said:


> Having such a great time with my company. SIL and her DH have gone on to Niagara Falls now and my2 sisters are here till Tuesday. Had such a great day gabbing and we stopped at their favorite store here and itjust happened to be having a fabulous sale. Then on to a lovely restaurant for lunch. One wall where you enter the restaurant is all green apples, fresh ones, and the fragrance is so delightful. GREAT lunch, then on to Wegmans groceries and Trader Joes, since they don't have one.
> 
> My sister had all grandsons and finally had a girl. She gave me permissionto post this photo of all her grandsons with the first granddaughter. I'm too tired to catch up. Night All.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


Thanks, coffee looks good. Yum :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw some of that yarn at the Stitches MW last year and was tempted since they re-use jeans---sales person indicated that it stretches out....let me know how it works for you.



kehinkle said:


> My internet connection is acting up so will try to post the other pic and then shut the tablet off for the night. Must be the weather causing the problem.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now the plan is to start on #2.


What color yarn will the new guernsey be? I'm almost finished with my sweater that is very plain compared to yours. And with warm weather FINALLY getting here, I probably won't wear it until next winter.
Are you going to use the same design for the new guernsey or make new charts?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The old ticker does play up- so I do have to do something about that- trouble is I have so few pleasures- eating is sort of it!


Oh, Julie....Me,too...the pleasues of eating. Unfurtunately (or fortunately) the amount I can eat at one time is limited. But I sure do eat often. And my diet is terrible.
Junek


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Rookie, hope your headache resolves, they can put you down for the count. 
Re your DH's pension, that is terrible. Good you're getting informed. My husband worked for a newspaper for over 44 years and just got notice his pension was being cut by a percentage , due to decreasing profits. Our state also taxes our Soc. Sec. and our pensions. We're seriously considering a move to S.C. Does your state tax your pensions? Will keep you in my thoughts.

Need to go a Pension meeting today...DH's pension pre-dates all the Dept.of Labor and ERISA rules and regulations that went into place in early 1970's, etc. There have been several members of the Union Pension committee who have been dismissed due to misappropriation of funds and padding expense accounts - downright stealing and I'm hoping they are prosecuted. As a result of their bad behavior and lack of diligent oversight and bad economy in 2008-2009, the pension doesn't have the funds it needs to continue to pay out the current levels of benefits to current pensioners (DH) or future pensioners and have called this meeting to announce some changes to be made...rumors are that the amounts will be cut 20%.[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend in Goulburn thinks it may be a long cold winter- the leaves are turning colour on the trees already.
> I am very glad to have found the glasses- it makes such a difference!
> The guernsey is very nice to wear- the wool feels good!


I think I might have a slight allergy to wool. I've had woolen clothes before that made me a little itchy...enough not to buy any more. I do wear my handmade washable wool socks but I don't think I want to make a wool sweater and take the chance of not being able to wear it!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just I still have memories of being a skinny kid, with knock knees! Thanks though!


As many of us pleasingly plump people were back in our youthful days. We love you as you are.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


yummy coffee...poor little owl...so many of us feel the same way..expecting spring and being dumped on with snow and ice!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> OK June- I've posted it elsewhere- so here you are!


That is just as beautiful as I knew it would be. I think it's wonderful that you designed it yourself. It's quite an accomplishment to knit one but to design it also...kudos to you!! You're so very talented. 
Now when are we to see more of your painting?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't plan on going any place today, I do have company coming today.
> Here is a photo I took while sitting in the parking lot the other day.


Lovely..and how original!
Juenk


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you. Gage is still in bed sleeping. Mommy time :lol:


Yeah Mel, Mommy time is always good, even if it's only a short while.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The video of falling snow is all too familiar. Hope you get some sun soon. It's shining here today...still very cold, but at least the sun is shining. And, the new windows are so clean that the house is very bright!!! Had to close the shades in the laundry room to be able to see the lights on the coffee maker, but then put the shades back up.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

good morning, sun is shining here but it is a crisp cold one.
I am just catching up before I get ready to go to work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The video of falling snow is all too familiar. Hope you get some sun soon. It's shining here today...still very cold, but at least the sun is shining. And, the new windows are so clean that the house is very bright!!! Had to close the shades in the laundry room to be able to see the lights on the coffee maker, but then put the shades back up.


We had a lovely sunny day one day last week. Can't say as my windows are all that clean after this winter. The grandchildren like to get right on the window to look out. Still bright in here though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely..and how original!
> Juenk


Thank you! caught my eye when I got into the truck had to snap the shot.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok got caught up, will back on later after work.

Happy Mothering Sunday to all my ladies in the uk.

Hugs and happiness to you all today.


My turn to buy coffee and donuts, gotta run.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - the sweater is so awesome. Glad you found the glasses and hope the keys turn up quickly.

Sam -- all I can say is good news on the fish!!Quite a little zoo the grandkids have at Heidi's. Hope everyone is feeling well...probably very tired and glad to be in their own beds. Hope you aches and pains have lessened and that your shin is healing.

Bright sunlight today so am feeling much better - maybe will get the baby shawl done and ready for the edging today. And, maybe even get out for a walk around the neighborhood to see if there are any budding trees or flowers anywhere.

Caren - love the owls and coffee, but not the snow.

Happy Mothering Day to all of you in the UK -- enjoy every bit it.

Pup - sorry to hear that your Mom ended up in ER -- but glad it's all working out. Tough discussions ahead with both sets of parents, but you know it needs to be done for safety and peace of mind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


Good morning Caren, thank you for coffee, I sure needed mine this morning. 
That video looks like a good day to just curl up with a cuppa and hang. 
Have a great day, hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, the Gurnsey look fabulous on. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the second one. 
Glad you found your glasses, that is always a help, hopefully the keys will turn up soon. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't plan on going any place today, I do have company coming today.
> Here is a photo I took while sitting in the parking lot the other day.


Ooh, that's a unique and very pretty picture.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, thank you for coffee, I sure needed mine this morning.
> That video looks like a good day to just curl up with a cuppa and hang.
> Have a great day, hugs


Morning back to you. I need double strength today to get things done. 
It would be a lovely day to curl up and catch up on some knitting but have things to do. 
Hugs back have a great day as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning back to you. I need double strength today to get things done.
> It would be a lovely day to curl up and catch up on some knitting but have things to do.
> Hugs back have a great day as well.


Well, if you have to get things done, you have to get things done. But hopefully you will get a little down time at some point. 
I have a lot I need to do today too, David is leaving early tomorrow so I need to get his laundry done, and get his food all restocked and ready to go. 
Take care, 
some more hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely is this the one for the workshop? Oh before I forget again love the new avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup:


The first one for the workshop- I am about to start the swatch for the second! And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Spring melt will be ok even with a bit of flooding. Will make it hard to get to the maple trees, there is usually some water but this year will need hip waders to get to the trees. Was walking out there the other day and the water is already nearly to the top of my wellies. :-( The ice on the streams and river has started braking up, looks rather nice was hoping to get out and get a few photos today. It can wait.


At least when the melt happens you will have the prospect at last of some sort of summer- hopefully it won't go too hot for you too quickly. I hope the little ones get over the nightmare phase quickly- it is a tough one. Waiting to see todays batch of photos!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What color yarn will the new guernsey be? I'm almost finished with my sweater that is very plain compared to yours. And with warm weather FINALLY getting here, I probably won't wear it until next winter.
> Are you going to use the same design for the new guernsey or make new charts?
> Junek


I am planning to use the same charts as much as possible- it takes forever drawing them out- and I want to use it as an exercise in sizing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....Me,too...the pleasues of eating. Unfurtunately (or fortunately) the amount I can eat at one time is limited. But I sure do eat often. And my diet is terrible.
> Junek


It is a nuisance that it is so hard to get exercise- I am left with the abundant appetite, and super abundant hips!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think I might have a slight allergy to wool. I've had woolen clothes before that made me a little itchy...enough not to buy any more. I do wear my handmade washable wool socks but I don't think I want to make a wool sweater and take the chance of not being able to wear it!
> Junek


Which is a very valid reason for using the alternatives! I have never had that problem- but my daughter does- so I use synthetics or the other natural fibres for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> As many of us pleasingly plump people were back in our youthful days. We love you as you are.


I guess so! And thanks, Pacer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is just as beautiful as I knew it would be. I think it's wonderful that you designed it yourself. It's quite an accomplishment to knit one but to design it also...kudos to you!! You're so very talented.
> Now when are we to see more of your painting?
> Hugs,
> Junek


I am working on that one, June! just need to keep the guernsey top priority till after the workshop! + I keep having reasons to got out- I have two classes this week that are over in Manukau- fortunately a one bus ride!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - the sweater is so awesome. Glad you found the glasses and hope the keys turn up quickly.
> ...
> Pup - sorry to hear that your Mom ended up in ER -- but glad it's all working out. Tough discussions ahead with both sets of parents, but you know it needs to be done for safety and peace of mind.


Indeed the keys turned up in the most obvious place- don't know why I had not thought of checking there before! I am very happy with the guernsey- and looking forward to using the remainder for some fingerless gauntlets and hopefully a hat too!- may have to splice a bit- but I prefer that method of joining.
Have not mentioned Dawn before- not sure why- because I have been concerned. Sometimes it can be hard to find the right words.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love Guernsey can't wait to see second.
Woke to blustery winds, temp 44. Brrr.
Couldnt find yarn for second sock, so started a light denim colored pair.
Sam, made honey mustard chicken last night. Yum. Threw in sweet potatoes and acorn squash. Easy meal.
MAY not go to mtg. this morning. Just to blustery to want to go out.
Angora, glad you are enjoying company. Pic of your sister's grand's adorable.
KatyNora, good to hear from you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, the Gurnsey look fabulous on. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the second one.
> Glad you found your glasses, that is always a help, hopefully the keys will turn up soon. Hugs


They have which is great! and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love Guernsey can't wait to see second.
> Woke to blustery winds, temp 44. Brrr.
> Couldnt find yarn for second sock, so started a light denim colored pair.
> Sam, made honey mustard chicken last night. Yum. Threw in sweet potatoes and acorn squash. Easy meal.
> ...


That will take some time- especially when I get sitting at the computer! And Thanks!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Kathy I had the same sort of accident with a cake as your cake. I was going to a buffet a couple of months ago. Well I had the cake on the back seat (big mistake). I stopped at a stop sign when I heard the cake dish slide onto the floor. I quickly turned the corner, stopped the car, got out and looked, boy was I surprised to see the cake dish on the floor right side up and everything was in the dish as it was supposed to be. Like you everyone had a big laugh about it.


WOW, Glennys 2, you had some good luck too  We got together with the neighbors again last night for a soup supper. The 3 of us each made a different soup and there was still salad left from our dinner together on Friday night. It was great. The request was for me to bring the leftover cake (in the pan) and everyone scooped out some...no more cake left    I made Sam's Sausage Soup. It was great...made a few alterations and will post it in a bit.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

As I mentioned above, I made the Sausage Soup last night, that Sam posted in this week's opening. Because I can't ever seem to make anything go normally these days, I started out with the beans. The only ones I had were the Bush's Vegetarian Beans in 28 oz. cans (we like the flavor of them). Since I was doubling the batch, I ended up with more than double of what the recipe called for with that size of can but I soldiered on  I doubled the rest of the ingredients and added a few but used the Jennie-O brand of kielbasa for my sausage. The package said it was 14 oz. By the time I got done cutting the ring of sausage into manageable pieces and then slicing them in half and then into half moons, it looked like more than enough sausage for my version of the soup:

14 oz. turkey kielbasa, cut into slices as desired
1 onion, diced
2, 28-oz. cans pork & beans, flavor of choice
2 c. water
1, 15 oz. can diced tomatoes
1, 10-oz. can Rotel tomatoes, with green chilies
2 c. frozen, whole kernel corn
2 tsp. granulated garlic powder
2 tsp. cumin

Since the kielbasa was already cooked, I sauteed the onion in just a touch of oil in my non-stick kettle. When it was almost soft, I added in the kielbasa pieces and I let the onions get a little extra brown...I like that flavor. Then it was just a matter of opening up cans and dumping them in. Then I started tasting. I didn't have a can of corn so added about 2 cups of the frozen kernels and it seemed to be a good proportion. Then I played with the seasonings. I didn't add any salt or pepper to the mix. With the Rotel tomatoes being a little spicy, I didn't think it needed any other seasoning. It ended up to have a Mexican-type of flavoring - which we love.

DH added a little green Tobasco on top of his and said it was "delish." It was surprisingly easy and I even made it across the street with the hot kettle and managed not to spill/drop anything


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> As I mentioned above, I made the Sausage Soup last night, that Sam posted in this week's opening. ...
> DH added a little green Tobasco on top of his and said it was "delish." It was surprisingly easy and I even made it across the street with the hot kettle and managed not to spill/drop anything


So glad there were no real disasters or near disasters!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

We are expecting almost 60 degrees F. today...can't wait. The Minnesota Gophers college team played baseball outside yesterday and DH was chomping at the bit to go and watch. They have a new field this year so of course we MUST check it out - LOL. Yesterday was in the 40's so I think today will be a much better day to watch some spring baseball. Have to find some projects to take along. I might take the Sockhead Hat pattern (www.bohoknits.blogspot.com)..."this slouchy, comfy hat is the perfect project for that one skein of sock yarn that you just can't bear to put on your feet. Simply constructed of a wide ribbed brim that folds up for extra warmth, the rest flops and folds over." Sounds like my kind of project. I KNOW I have sock yarn in my stash...just have to dig it out along with my dpn's and circular needles AND some tatting  I'm still trying to find that perfect little medallion to tat that I can hook together to make larger items (doily, table runner, table cloth?) for the future. Everyone have a great day/evening!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad there were no real disasters or near disasters!


Me too, Julie; me too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Me too, Julie; me too


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been told to exercycle- but it is such a hassle getting to the gym. And they are not cheap!


Maybe you should spread the word at your church that you need one, there are probably several gathering dust in garages if it is like here. Everyone buys one with good intentions but then they get set aside, maybe you could get a loan or gift.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee. It sure is still a very wintery Great Bend with those temperatures! Love the owl pictures - just about sums it up for you doesn't it?!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you should spread the word at your church that you need one, there are probably several gathering dust in garages if it is like here. Everyone buys one with good intentions but then they get set aside, maybe you could get a loan or gift.


That is a good idea! It is just I need to keep the trip to Sydney as my #1 goal currently- so it would need to be a gift or loan.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, the sweater is really lovely I really want to try one later.

Caren, hope you don't have to do any travelling today, icy roads are no joke. It is beautiful & sunny here this morning but so cold, raging north wind-22,-32 with wind chill, this is nuts!
Well, time to get off here & do something constructive.
Have a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the sweater is really lovely I really want to try one later.
> 
> Caren, hope you don't have to do any travelling today, icy roads are no joke. It is beautiful & sunny here this morning but so cold, raging north wind-22,-32 with wind chill, this is nuts!
> Well, time to get off here & do something constructive.
> Have a good day.


The good thing with the workshops is that they may lock, but they are always accessible! I imagine you would get a lot of use from a sweater!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! caught my eye when I got into the truck had to snap the shot.


And I'm glad you did. Now I'm looking forward to seeing some summer pictures of your landscape!! if summer ever comes...sigh!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a nuisance that it is so hard to get exercise- I am left with the abundant appetite, and super abundant hips!


I also have that problem...however, my butt is basically flat...always has been even when I weighed over 200 lb. but nevertheless wide!! And since, from necessity, constant sitting just makes them wider.
But we are what we are. And we love you, hips and all!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on that one, June! just need to keep the guernsey top priority till after the workshop! + I keep having reasons to got out- I have two classes this week that are over in Manukau- fortunately a one bus ride!


Oh! I don't remember you mentioning classes before. Is this for watercolor? How exciting...can't wait to hear about them. And how great that they only require one bus ride!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I also have that problem...however, my butt is basically flat...always has been even when I weighed over 200 lb. but nevertheless wide!! And since, from necessity, constant sitting just makes them wider.
> But we are what we are. And we love you, hips and all!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Need to get off the computer...
Time to start the day!- a couple of hours till daylight because of being still on Summer time- want to check out if there is any significant news about the airliner yet- there apparently has been a lot of flotsam and jetsam, but nothing definitely aircraft. Must get the second guernsey cast on.

((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh! I don't remember you mentioning classes before. Is this for watercolor? How exciting...can't wait to hear about them. And how great that they only require one bus ride!
> junek


One is for my phone it is an under utilised Android, the other is for self help with nutrition and health matters- The water colouring is more a matter of just finding the time!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One is for my phone it is an under utilised Android, the other is for self help with nutrition and health matters- The water colouring is more a matter of just finding the time!


I didn't really think that you needed to take classes for watercolor since you're so experienced with painting. The smart phones seem to usually require classes to really get the best use from them. I only use my simple cell phone for calls.
Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just I still have memories of being a skinny kid, with knock knees! Thanks though!


A lot of us have those memories of being a skinny kid. Guess if we stayed as active as we were back then, it might be a different story. But my get up and go, got up and went!

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful sunny Sunday in Columbus albeit a bit chilly still. Almost all of the snow has melted. My laundry is done and even put away. Took the suitcase in with me! Breakfast was an apple and peanut butter and an orange. Tummy is saying it is hungry again. Went to big lots and bought some canned soups and soup packets. Will heat up one of those and get a side salad at Wendy's. 

Rookie, didn't know that the Plymouth yarn used recycled jeans. I'll have to look it up. The socks I made with it are a bit large so I decreased the st count on the pair I an doing now. Have one pair to my DD2 and she likes them. The other I have used for bed socks. Regarding the yarn marker, if you have a long enough piece you can just take one end and mark the next yo with it if they are close or in the next row that requires a yo. I'm going to use it the next time I crochet circles and don't join at the end. Will also try it if I have yos in knitting. Wish I could find the video that I saw it on.

My emails finally cooperated and I have the other pic to post. The solid colored yarn is mirasol peru, 40/40/20 merino wool/silk/bamboo, the multicolored is called Serena by Manos del Uruguay, 60/40 baby alpaca/pins cotton. All were 20% off. The hooks are Elegant Hooks ergonomic interchangeable. It has a wooden bulb at the end. Can't wait to try them out. Pins are just coilless brass. Think that about covers it. Have to stay out of stores for a bit!

Have a great day. Happy Mothering Day to all our sisters across the pond.

Kathy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad I finally found your picture! The sweater is so beautiful! I will someday try a sweater even though with any kind of pattern stitch I would be frogging constantly!


Lurker 2 said:


> OK June- I've posted it elsewhere- so here you are!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I sure hope it's not true about your Winter. They are so hard. I think they age us here! That's why we have gone to Forida the past few years but we didn't go this year.


Lurker 2 said:


> My friend in Goulburn thinks it may be a long cold winter- the leaves are turning colour on the trees already.
> I am very glad to have found the glasses- it makes such a difference!
> The guernsey is very nice to wear- the wool feels good!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'd like to wish all those mums in the UK a Happy Mothering Sunday. Hope you have a wonderful day today.


Thank you so much Caren. That's a really lovely card. I've just got back from a lovely lunch with my son, daughter and two grands. DSIL is away so there was just the five of us. I was taken to a very nice restaurant that I hadn't been to before. It was warm enough to sit outside for a drink before an extremely nice lunch and am now home feeling like I never need to eat again!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gottastch said:


> As I mentioned above, I made the Sausage Soup last night, that Sam posted in this week's opening. Because I can't ever seem to make anything go normally these days, I started out with the beans. The only ones I had were the Bush's Vegetarian Beans in 28 oz. cans (we like the flavor of them). Since I was doubling the batch, I ended up with more than double of what the recipe called for with that size of can but I soldiered on  I doubled the rest of the ingredients and added a few but used the Jennie-O brand of kielbasa for my sausage. The package said it was 14 oz. By the time I got done cutting the ring of sausage into manageable pieces and then slicing them in half and then into half moons, it looked like more than enough sausage for my version of the soup:
> 
> 14 oz. turkey kielbasa, cut into slices as desired
> 1 onion, diced
> ...


That looks delicious but I'm not sure what turkey kielbasa is. I'm not sure what I would be looking for in the UK. Anybody got any clues??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I didn't really think that you needed to take classes for watercolor since you're so experienced with painting. The smart phones seem to usually require classes to really get the best use from them. I only use my simple cell phone for calls.
> Junek


I can get data ability for not too much extra, and there are times it would be nice to have that- like when I have to wait half an hour for the bus! I am not much into using it for music- don't like the sound quality!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> A lot of us have those memories of being a skinny kid. Guess if we stayed as active as we were back then, it might be a different story. But my get up and go, got up and went!
> 
> Kathy


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> A lot of us have those memories of being a skinny kid. Guess if we stayed as active as we were back then, it might be a different story. But my get up and go, got up and went!
> 
> Kathy


Mine too!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, I'm glad I finally found your picture! The sweater is so beautiful! I will someday try a sweater even though with any kind of pattern stitch I would be frogging constantly!


Because I knitted it in the round- it is actually a lot easier to read your chart- working up the front and back chest with the straights did involve a bit of back tracking!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I've just watches Akiko Susuki and Mao Asada each skate for the last time - very sentimental but they both did beautifully which is always nice for a retirement performance.
Trisha
I guess that you guessed I am a real figure skating fan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I sure hope it's not true about your Winter. They are so hard. I think they age us here! That's why we have gone to Forida the past few years but we didn't go this year.


We have more wind and rain for our winters- rather than major cold- Aucklander's consider -3 C to be a serious frost.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have which is great! and thanks for the compliment!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

7.30 pm and after putting clocks forward last night it is still daylight here. Yay!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There are lots of brands, but this is what it looks like, very common here.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=turkey+kielbasa&espv=2&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=W2I4U6H_HsH6qAHY5YG4Dg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643&dpr=1


ooops, what on earth was I referring to!?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That looks delicious but I'm not sure what turkey kielbasa is. I'm not sure what I would be looking for in the UK. Anybody got any clues??


There are lots of brands, but this is what it looks like, very common here. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=turkey+kielbasa&espv=2&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=W2I4U6H_HsH6qAHY5YG4Dg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643&dpr=1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> 7.30 pm and after putting clocks forward last night it is still daylight here. Yay!!!


Opposite way round for us in a week's time- at present you are 12 hours behind us!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ooops, what on earth was I referring to!?


LOL! I was confused.  
Put the wrong reply on the wrong post. lol. Oh well. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I was confused.
> Put the wrong reply on the wrong post. lol. Oh well. :roll:


dear oh deary! Trust me too leap too quickly!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:45 pm and I am home from work. Just jumping onto kp to catch up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Checking in!!!!! Long week - I thought I was all caught up when Alan came home on Monday evening.... but it seems I get "behinder" every day. We have verified with his insurance that Mayo will be covered "if it is a medical necessity" - So I suppose it's up to the drs to convince the insurance company of that. The dr is putting a referral package together. Alan is actually feeling a little better now than when he was in the hospital - but when he left after 12 days I sure didn't see any improvement. So we are just waiting to hear something - and hoping that it happens soon. My outside work is on hold today - it is blowing 28 miles an hour and about 60 degrees F. Not fit for man or beast... or me either! I am going to go back to the beginning of this week and get caught up on 30 pages. Last week is probably a lost cause. I hope every body is doing well - I see a new pic of Julie as her avatar in her sweater - I hope that there is a bigger picture somewhere in the first 30 pages!!! luv-AZ


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Tried twice to get it to post pic but it isn't for some reason. Had lunch and just watched a young woman in a smart car try to pump gas. She went to three different pumps before going inside. Must be something wrong with her card because others have been able to pump. Finally she is pumping. Guess having a smart car doesn't make you any smarter! Wonder how big a tank it has on it. The things you see sitting at a truck stop. She's wearing a yellow animal hat, too. Not knitted. I wouldn't laugh at that!

Kathy, that soup looks really good. Turkey kielbasa is the bomb. Can eat slices of it. I'll have to try that recipe.

Trying to post pic again. Keep fingers crossed.

Kathy

BTW Webs is having a big sale starting April 1.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up for now.

It is a brilliant sunny day out and it is above the freezing mark finally plus 3 degrees. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if you have to get things done, you have to get things done. But hopefully you will get a little down time at some point.
> I have a lot I need to do today too, David is leaving early tomorrow so I need to get his laundry done, and get his food all restocked and ready to go.
> Take care,
> some more hugs.


Got a bunch of stuff done today, mostly laundry and cleaning. Tomorrow will be hopefully baking. 
Restocking the food is a good idea. Takeout and greasy spoons are not always the best places. Although we have a couple rather nice greasy spoon places around here. Not so greasy any more but good home cooked meals. Earl morning here too and later night :roll: 
Hugs for you too Safe travels for David on the road.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> There are lots of brands, but this is what it looks like, very common here.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=turkey+kielbasa&espv=2&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=W2I4U6H_HsH6qAHY5YG4Dg&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643&dpr=1


Thanks Kaye. Looks like it's a type of Polish sausage. We have plenty of Polish shops around here so it shouldn't be too difficult to find. Might be trying this very soon!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Just jumping in to wish our UK contingent Happy Mothering Sunday (what's left of it). I hope you've all had a lovely day!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice start Sam! I will be giving a couple of those chicken recipes a try- love the tote at the Lionbrand. I didn't realize that there were different designs in each category- the animal batch has some cute things in it and I have bookmarked it. - ok I am never going to catch up unless I read instead of comment.... luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It'a been so long since I've posted that I forgot how to do it!! .... luv-AZ


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Glad your accident on the stairs only gave you a headache...it could have been much worse. Very considerate of your DH not to say I told you so...but you knew he was thinking it! LOL!
> Junek


You're right. Today when I wanted him to admire the clean carpets and the new rug cleaner, he agreed that they looked very nice and then said, "And I'm sure you won't have to go to the doctor every time you use it."


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Can't remember who was asking about the Muppets movie, but here is a link to a review which explains why it might not be good for younger children. We always have found this reviewer to be very reliable when we wonder if we can take children to a particular movie:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/goingoutguide/movies/family-filmgoer-reviews-muppets-most-wanted-divergent-and-more/2014/03/19/b77d4d86-aa2b-11e3-8599-ce7295b6851c_story.html

I miss the Ben Franklin stores too. We are lucky to still have an old-style variety store near us...run by very nice people. It is so nice not to have to go to a "big-box" store for all the odds and ends we need.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh gosh Kathy - so glad you weren't in the mash up. Things like that can happen so quickly - I am a super cautious defensive driver - I guess from motorcycle riding for so long. I always assume someone is going to do something stupid or screw up!!! Be safe - luv-AZ


kehinkle said:


> So glad this day is over! Got up at 6, started the van and the check engine light stayed on. Then it revved up so shut it off, got dressed and turned it back on again. Starred with no problems, sounded good bit still with the light. I have had it come on before for oxygen sensors so wasn't to concerned. Figured I could have it checked when I got to Columbus. Found the shipper and got loaded with one transmission for Honda's R&D. Stooped to grab lunch and just after I got back on I40, a shanty shaker (semi pulling a manufactured home) passed me and a line of trucks in the two left lanes. I thought he was driving too fast and the next thing I hear is a popping sound. One of the home's tires blew. So he has to get it to the right shoulder fast. Two Moore pops and a wheel rim rolls across the road, through the guard rail and I see it either hit a car or the car hit it. Then another one comes across with tire still attached. It luckily stops at the rail. Scary stuff but everyone kept their heads and only one car was damaged, I think. The driver got it safely to the shoulder. Could have been an awful mess.
> 
> Delivered safely and early and had supper of chili and a salad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in!!!!! Long week - I thought I was all caught up when Alan came home on Monday evening.... but it seems I get "behinder" every day. We have verified with his insurance that Mayo will be covered "if it is a medical necessity" - So I suppose it's up to the drs to convince the insurance company of that. The dr is putting a referral package together. Alan is actually feeling a little better now than when he was in the hospital - but when he left after 12 days I sure didn't see any improvement. So we are just waiting to hear something - and hoping that it happens soon. My outside work is on hold today - it is blowing 28 miles an hour and about 60 degrees F. Not fit for man or beast... or me either! I am going to go back to the beginning of this week and get caught up on 30 pages. Last week is probably a lost cause. I hope every body is doing well - I see a new pic of Julie as her avatar in her sweater - I hope that there is a bigger picture somewhere in the first 30 pages!!! luv-AZ


Have not got a decent photo yet, Sandi.
Here's hoping the Drs persuade the Insurance people!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam for the recipes.
Julie., the sweater is great.
I had a good weekend with Chris, he did several jobs for me, getting and changing light bulbs, scrubbing the shower, setting up my Sky Go, and my new I pad mini he got for me, took me for a lovely lunch and to buy some yarn. I have ordered some for a blanket for him. Then today he cooked lunch, did some more jobs and is on his way back to London now. It was great to see him. Tony phoned and is phoning again later as it was nearly time for Chris to get his taxi. So I am here now in the quiet not looking forward to the dentist tomorrow. So tiring not to think about it. All are in my prayers. Will be going to bed a bit earlier tonight, miss my hour!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The first one for the workshop- I am about to start the swatch for the second! And thanks!


You are most welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes.
> Julie., the sweater is great.
> I had a good weekend with Chris, he did several jobs for me, getting and changing light bulbs, scrubbing the shower, setting up my Sky Go, and my new I pad mini he got for me, took me for a lovely lunch and to buy some yarn. I have ordered some for a blanket for him. Then today he cooked lunch, did some more jobs and is on his way back to London now. It was great to see him. Tony phoned and is phoning again later as it was nearly time for Chris to get his taxi. So I am here now in the quiet not looking forward to the dentist tomorrow. So tiring not to think about it. All are in my prayers. Will be going to bed a bit earlier tonight, miss my hour!


So glad you had a lovely day! All courage for the dentist!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Patches39 said:


> Hi all, just got in, and had to at least check in. :-D so good to be home.
> Will unpack and talk later, WOW I missed you guys. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That sounds like a success!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I have just cast off the second sleeve of the first guernsey- it fits so nicely I don't want to take it off, to stitch in the ends!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That sounds like a success!!!!


It feels pretty good, too!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- A wonderful crochet baby bonnet which has flower motifs class has an information thread just opened

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249346-1.html

The teacher is a wonderful crocheter and I really think you should check it out if you do crochet.

Hope to see you check it out-- Carol will answer questions as far as thread and hook size etc.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh you are the hero Auntie!!! That is a great idea- I was thinking of Gypsycreams Duck for DD's BFF's DS.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Quick Idea
> 
> I suddenly have to come up with an Easter present for DH's little nephew. I have concerns about giving anyone else's children candy etc. So--- Susan B Anderson has a pattern she calls Wee Ones (a little Elephant, a Bunny , and a Hippo) each knits up in an afternoon. The pattern is on Craftsy and she even does a Craftsy class on them. Indigo/Chapters has a copy of a children's book called "The Belly Button Book" . I got the book, made the animals, made the little Hippo in Pink and added a Belly Button just like the Hippo on the book cover, put all in an Easter basket and mailed it off. Very little work and I'm the Hero Auntie.
> The Animals are cute and quick to knit (about 6 inches tall) I used left over DK (4) and 3.50mm needles so the stuffing didn't show through. I'm going to make others to put by for last minute kids gifts.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He looks like a lover Gwen - a great companion for Marianne.


Gweniepooh said:


> Here is Marianne's puppy Bruiser. He likes sitting here when I knit or cruise the internet


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> So glad to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in!!!!! Long week - I thought I was all caught up when Alan came home on Monday evening.... but it seems I get "behinder" every day. We have verified with his insurance that Mayo will be covered "if it is a medical necessity" - So I suppose it's up to the drs to convince the insurance company of that. The dr is putting a referral package together. Alan is actually feeling a little better now than when he was in the hospital - but when he left after 12 days I sure didn't see any improvement. So we are just waiting to hear something - and hoping that it happens soon. My outside work is on hold today - it is blowing 28 miles an hour and about 60 degrees F. Not fit for man or beast... or me either! I am going to go back to the beginning of this week and get caught up on 30 pages. Last week is probably a lost cause. I hope every body is doing well - I see a new pic of Julie as her avatar in her sweater - I hope that there is a bigger picture somewhere in the first 30 pages!!! luv-AZ


So glad to hear from you. I hope the drs will soon get their act together so Alan can get to Mayo and have his health issues finally resolved.
Glad that he's feeling a little better but realize it's probably temporary. He's been sick way too long...I know he's more than ready to be well!!!
Just realized we haven't had a note from Marilyn lately.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes.
> Julie., the sweater is great.
> I had a good weekend with Chris, he did several jobs for me, getting and changing light bulbs, scrubbing the shower, setting up my Sky Go, and my new I pad mini he got for me, took me for a lovely lunch and to buy some yarn. I have ordered some for a blanket for him. Then today he cooked lunch, did some more jobs and is on his way back to London now. It was great to see him. Tony phoned and is phoning again later as it was nearly time for Chris to get his taxi. So I am here now in the quiet not looking forward to the dentist tomorrow. So tiring not to think about it. All are in my prayers. Will be going to bed a bit earlier tonight, miss my hour!


I know you enjoyed your son's visit....I hope your house sells soon so you can move closer to them.
Happy Mothering Sunday to you and all our English sisters!
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How big was the African snail? Another pet I can't imagine as I run for the salt box every time I see one in the garden. (I was thinking slugs). Did you keep it in a terrarium?
> My cousin talks about the ones on Vancouver Island being8 inches long, the slugs in my garden are only an inch or 2. I'm surprised you could have something like that as it could become a major problem should it get out in the environment. I know lots of so called pet species have become major problems in the US, notably some snakes & fish. One good thing about our cold climate is that most non indigenous species cannot survive the winter.


These snails are actually eaten in some parts of Africa :shock: and can grow to be as big as a man's fist. We have the shell of DD's one somewhere and it covers the palm of my hand. Couldn't have coped with it if it wasn't shell bound!! It was kept in an old aquarium tank with lots of damp sand in it, and heated in the winter!!! :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ, know that I am praying that all things will work out for both of you. Stay strong and believe. Much love going out to you and yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HAPPY GREETINGS TO EVERYONE! I got home from Marianne's around 11 this morning. Always good to get home but I had such a wonderful weekend with her. A real girls weekend! We were going to take her mom out to eat Friday but mom was having a good bit of pain so instead we went out and ate and brought her what she wanted back to her. Excellent Mexican food. Thursday when I got there Marianne had a delicious beef roast, potatoes, onions, carrots with potato rolls fixed....YUM!!!
We were suppose to go to the LYS Sat. for a class Marianne was finishing up but again her mom wasn't feeling the best so Marianne will make up the class. It was so relaxing just sitting, knitting, watching movies and chatting. The picture I posted of her puppy...he is a lover as well as the other dogs. (No Sam, my neck didn't get out of wack with him on it either...LOL) The weather was nasty with a capital N....rain, rain, rain so our activities were actually perfect for the weather. This morning it was pretty cold but beautiful. 

When I got home first thing DD did was bring out my little chihuahua to great me (he heard me pull in and started crying).
Next out came the baby Sydney peeing everywhere ...thank goodness we were outside!!! LOL DD announced we had lost internet, cable and low and behold landline connections. I called our provider (Charter) and soonest they could come was tomorrow afternoon but fortunately they called back and were here by 3 p.m. Obviously (or no post) all are now fixed. We had been experiencing very high winds so that may have had something to do with it. 

DH is still in N.C. and will be probably until next weekend. I'm taking DD out to dinner this evening. Bless her heart she cleaned the house while I was gone! 


Spider and Dawn so sorry your moms have been having a tough time. They are in my prayers. Dawn good luck in getting your parents to agree to move; special prayers for that situation.
Glad Gage is doing better Melody and Rookie I hope the headache is better. Sam I bet your crew is glad to be home and healthy now. Hope their trip overall was a success. Great picture of your sister's grands there Angora1. Juiie the sweater is a work of art.


Hope to TTYL....{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I liked these because the bodies and limbs are all the same and the heads are the same except for the nose area. The bonus pattern is a little tee shirt that fits each of them. After the first ; it becomes a brainless knit and with very slight modifications the animal can become a mouse.kitty or puppy. That's why I thought I could make a few to keep in reserve. I made the three heads first and later finished a body and limbs each day I worked on them. The little book was one I knew was out there and on the cover is a little pink Hippo so I made her pink,put a belly button on her and made her a little skirt so she matched the book.

They were so quick that's why I chose them.



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh you are the hero Auntie!!! That is a great idea- I was thinking of Gypsycreams Duck for DD's BFF's DS.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Devon. Had alovely day in the sunshine. Gks are having a grest time.
here's a photo of where we are staying. 
Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

breakfast with Heidi - a nap - and I let my emails get stacked up so I have been going through them picking and choosing which recipes I should keep. all of them of course.

much fun having breakfast with everyone - seems like a long time since we did. 

spring is here - the boys and gary were outside playing baseball. lol think the first practice is midweek - not sure when the first game is. alexis is also playing ball and bailee will be in track - this spring promises to a busy one - then summer ball with the boys and alexis. thank goodness they don't go all summer.

54° at 5:30pm - bright sun in a cloudless blue sky - gary picked up the winter's worth of hickory poop so all is well with the world. I even have the front door open letting the breeze through the house. 

Heidi is grocery shopping - i'm not sure for what - kitty litter for me I know. lol think everyone must be in watching the basketball game which I guess will choose the last of the final four. 

my legs are feeling better - motrin is wonderful. slept like the dead last night - don't think I moved.

not sure how far behind I am but best get busy getting caught up. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY GREETINGS TO EVERYONE!
> 
> ... Juiie the sweater is a work of art.
> 
> Hope to TTYL....{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Hopefully the second one will iron out the problems I have encountered!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well at least david is around to massage those sore muscles. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, hopes for a fantastic tomorrow, and that I can move. lol
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm knitting a panda bear that won't look too much like a panda - i'm still working on my afghan - have maybe 18 inches to go and then various and asundrious wip's.

I forgot - will you refresh my memory as to what size needle and stitch you are using for your scarf. thanks --- sam



KatyNora said:


> I'm about two-thirds done with the scarf; it's a mohair/silk blend. It's my knit 'n sit project when I watch TV or visit my friend V (you met her last year). My pay-attention project is my first baby surprise jacket. Shhh! I'm counting! What's on your needles now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had alovely day in the sunshine. Gks are having a grest time.
> here's a photo of where we are staying.
> Hugs to everyone.


I love the architecture of Britain (in most cases).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


The little one is in my prayers. A n Aunt of my Mother's had juvenile arthritis, fortunately we have better treatments now, but it is a nasty condition. I hope they are able to get the right dose of the right medicine for her.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Darowil, finally got my email to send the photo from phone to tablet. I placed the black yarn before I brought the yarn forward to make my yo. Just laid the black yarn across the fabric. Use ones that contrasts quite a bit and long enough not to skip out as you are knitting. When you see the contrasting yarn, you know the next st is the yo.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


~~~beautiful yarn...is that what you bought today? Plymouth Jeanee?

Like the idea about the contrasting yarn for a YO alert....great idea!

Travel safely...summer is coming! (I'm skipping Spring & goin' straight ot summer!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but it's true. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam you old flatterer you!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good to hear that all are back safe and sound and that your leg is a lot better, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bearded dragons can get 18/24 inches long - this one is about eight inches long - think I will like him better when he gets a bit bigger. think bailee is having second throughts - the eating live crickets kind of freaked her out - he won't starve though - Heidi is there to make sure he gets fed. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> How big is a bearded dragon?
> My nephew had an iguana as a pet for a while. I personally don't think any reptile is a pet. Cats, dogs, horses, birds even lambs are OK but could not imagine having a reptile. Gwen, especially not a snake, I can't imagine having one in the house, I freak when I see one out in the yard. You are a brave woman to hold a snake or spider to make your students think you aren't scared, I could never do that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

puppies - that is all Heidi needs to put her over the edge. lol --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Sam,
> 
> Heidi's house sounds like mine. We have 1 African dwarf frog(size of your thumb nail), 1 hermit crab, 1 beta fish, 2 chili crabs, and now 3 Australian blue heelers(2 that are puppies).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Having such a great time with my company. SIL and her DH have gone on to Niagara Falls now and my2 sisters are here till Tuesday. Had such a great day gabbing and we stopped at their favorite store here and itjust happened to be having a fabulous sale. Then on to a lovely restaurant for lunch. One wall where you enter the restaurant is all green apples, fresh ones, and the fragrance is so delightful. GREAT lunch, then on to Wegmans groceries and Trader Joes, since they don't have one.
> 
> My sister had all grandsons and finally had a girl. She gave me permissionto post this photo of all her grandsons with the first granddaughter. I'm too tired to catch up. Night All.


~~~What a picture! Can you imagine the family get togethers? How much energy would be raging?
Think she'll grow up a Tom boy?
Continue enjoying the family! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but it's true. --- sam


oh well, I guess I have to accept your words then!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sweetie!


Patches39 said:


> AZ, know that I am praying that all things will work out for both of you. Stay strong and believe. Much love going out to you and yours.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Unfortunately, as Sam said, the Seattle area is built largely on hills and people want to take advantage of the spectacular views. Hardly a winter passes without slides -- over the railroad tracks, highways, etc. Back in the 70's, I lived in Golden Gardens (north Seattle area) and one year 3 gorgeous houses near mine, but on the view side of the hill, slid well down the bank. They had to be demolished. The difference is, in all those other slides, it was a matter of property damage and traffic inconveniences, but very few people injured. Maybe now the powers-that-be will take a serious look at revising the building standards, but I'm not going to hold my breath. We have a long history of epic battles between real estate developers and tree-huggers, and the state and local governments spend a great deal of time making half-hearted decisions that leave everybody disgruntled. I wish the terrible losses in Oso would lead to severe changes, but I'm pessimistic. OK, getting off the soapbox now, just sad for my beautiful home state.


~~~save room for me on that soap box. I just wish the people who suppressed the report(s) would be held accountable....but again, that's another of my soap boxes. :?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Got a bunch of stuff done today, mostly laundry and cleaning. Tomorrow will be hopefully baking.
> Restocking the food is a good idea. Takeout and greasy spoons are not always the best places. Although we have a couple rather nice greasy spoon places around here. Not so greasy any more but good home cooked meals. Earl morning here too and later night :roll:
> Hugs for you too Safe travels for David on the road.


Me too, I got 3 loads of laundry done and the floors swept and mopped, the kitchen cleaned, and fixed my closet down stairs. And I got most of Davids food and drink together and organized, just need to make the sandwiches. Now I think I need a break, going to order Chinese food for dinner and just go pick it up, easy peasy. We have a couple decent restaraunts around here, but nothing spectacular, well, other than the Chinese, they have fantastic food. 
I'd love just a good old fashioned dinner like I grew up with. 
Well, get good rest, talk later, 
Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will have to look up the pattern...


Onthewingsofadove said:


> I liked these because the bodies and limbs are all the same and the heads are the same except for the nose area. The bonus pattern is a little tee shirt that fits each of them. After the first ; it becomes a brainless knit and with very slight modifications the animal can become a mouse.kitty or puppy. That's why I thought I could make a few to keep in reserve. I made the three heads first and later finished a body and limbs each day I worked on them. The little book was one I knew was out there and on the cover is a little pink Hippo so I made her pink,put a belly button on her and made her a little skirt so she matched the book.
> 
> They were so quick that's why I chose them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 21 march '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247155-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249330-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a blessing in disguise. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thank goodness she's now more interested in farm animals, but doesn't have the room to acquire one.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> they have just one hermit crab - I need to get them another one to replace the one that died a while back - also a couple of new shells for them - so now we have a beta, three gold fish, hermit crab and a bearded dragon lined up on the counter in the kitchen at Heidi's. the bearded dragon is kind of interesting - and it is going to grow and grow and grow ..... sam


~~~What is a bearded dragon?, she asks ignorantly. :?:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one does wonder where their minds were - probably looking at the bottom line. --- sam



angelam said:


> Just watching the news about the earthquakes & mud slide. It m ay be cold here but at least I don't have to worry about things like that. I agree with you Sam, they seem to build in the craziest places just to have a view & pay crazy prices for it too.
> Well, must get the exercises done & get to bed. Night all.


A couple of months back when we were at the height (or depth) of local flooding, one of our local Councillors was seen on TV stating that the council would now be scrapping all plans to build on the flood plain. Why were they even considering it in the first place??[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK folks - caught up for the moment. Wishing good health and happiness for all of you and yours - I am off to gather left overs for a dinner buffet!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a lot of rock and water in the air - would have been fun to watch. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Angora,
> Boy your sister must be a sucker for punishment, 9kids. Wow! Not too many have such large families now.
> I also didn't sleep well, think I will head back & see if I can sleep some more.
> I have been watching a program on the Smithsonian channel called Canada, Over the Edge, quite interesting, it was about the blowing up of Ripple rock between Vancouver Island & the mainland, quite the undertaking. Here's a link about it.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I got 3 loads of laundry done and the floors swept and mopped, the kitchen cleaned, and fixed my closet down stairs. And I got most of Davids food and drink together and organized, just need to make the sandwiches. Now I think I need a break, going to order Chinese food for dinner and just go pick it up, easy peasy. We have a couple decent restaraunts around here, but nothing spectacular, well, other than the Chinese, they have fantastic food.
> I'd love just a good old fashioned dinner like I grew up with.
> Well, get good rest, talk later,
> Hugs


You have worked hard and deserve some good food. I know what you mean, though, sometimes there is nothing like a good old fashioned dinner.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I got 3 loads of laundry done and the floors swept and mopped, the kitchen cleaned, and fixed my closet down stairs. And I got most of Davids food and drink together and organized, just need to make the sandwiches. Now I think I need a break, going to order Chinese food for dinner and just go pick it up, easy peasy. We have a couple decent restaraunts around here, but nothing spectacular, well, other than the Chinese, they have fantastic food.
> I'd love just a good old fashioned dinner like I grew up with.
> Well, get good rest, talk later,
> Hugs


You have worked hard and deserve some good food. I know what you mean, though, sometimes there is nothing like a good old fashioned dinner.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I got 3 loads of laundry done and the floors swept and mopped, the kitchen cleaned, and fixed my closet down stairs. And I got most of Davids food and drink together and organized, just need to make the sandwiches. Now I think I need a break, going to order Chinese food for dinner and just go pick it up, easy peasy. We have a couple decent restaraunts around here, but nothing spectacular, well, other than the Chinese, they have fantastic food.
> I'd love just a good old fashioned dinner like I grew up with.
> Well, get good rest, talk later,
> Hugs


Got most of the laundry finished will fold it tomorrow during the work day :wink: Made pear dessert didn't get a photo but plan on making it again when I retry the receipt. Yum chinese sounds good. EVer had crispy duck with crab stiffing, I am told it is very good. Need to find a good place around here. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had alovely day in the sunshine. Gks are having a grest time.
> here's a photo of where we are staying.
> Hugs to everyone.


Ooh Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

martina said:


> You have worked hard and deserve some good food. I know what you mean, though, sometimes there is nothing like a good old fashioned dinner.


I have done a Gwennie!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well at least david is around to massage those sore muscles. --- sam


LOL!! I actually got up feeling great, poor David is the one with the sore muscles.  He's usually the one laughing at me. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dintoo, keeping the baby in prayers, poor thing, that has to be hard on her and on everyone else. I hope that they can get treatment that works without too many side effects.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm knitting a panda bear that won't look too much like a panda - i'm still working on my afghan - have maybe 18 inches to go and then various and asundrious wip's.
> 
> I forgot - will you refresh my memory as to what size needle and stitch you are using for your scarf. thanks --- sam


I'm just following the pattern from the yarn label. It's a simple moss stitch border and stockinette body worked on US8/5mm needles. I'm letting the beautiful yarn do all the design work.

Did you say baseball? Heidi and Co. must have brought back some decent weather, for the boys to be outside playing. It's a good sign.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy wrapping around you patches - rest and be well --- sam



Patches39 said:


> So true, it didn't hit me until I was on my way home, had to stop and let it out. Thanks for the blessing. :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Mothers Day to you UKers.


~~~Ditto Ditto!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely Julie - what size yarn are you using? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> OK June- I've posted it elsewhere- so here you are!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was talking to a friend the other day about the testing for Alzheimers. One of the questions asked here is - can you spell "world" backwards. I struggled!!


~~~I'm going to practice :lol: :lol:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~save room for me on that soap box. I just wish the people who suppressed the report(s) would be held accountable....but again, that's another of my soap boxes. :?


Too true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Got most of the laundry finished will fold it tomorrow during the work day :wink: Made pear dessert didn't get a photo but plan on making it again when I retry the receipt. Yum chinese sounds good. EVer had crispy duck with crab stiffing, I am told it is very good. Need to find a good place around here.
> Hugs


Yum, I'm cheating, I got David a small Marie Calendar chocolate cream pie, so tha tI don't have to make anything, but pears sound good. I've had Crispy Duck, but never with crab stuffing, that would be good, I love love love crab.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


So sorry to hear of Mara's diagnosis. JRA is such a hard thing for one so young to understand. I hope they can get her meds sorted so that at least she is not in so much pain. Healing prayers for her. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely Julie - what size yarn are you using? --- sam


This one is worsted Merino, the one I have now started says it has a tension of 22 sts to 28 rows on #8 US.(4 mm) but I think that will prove a bit open- it brings the size down from my 56 inch chest, to approximately 36 inches- got to knit a bit further to be sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you pack enough to last the whole time he is gone? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, if you have to get things done, you have to get things done. But hopefully you will get a little down time at some point.
> I have a lot I need to do today too, David is leaving early tomorrow so I need to get his laundry done, and get his food all restocked and ready to go.
> Take care,
> some more hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum, I'm cheating, I got David a small Marie Calendar chocolate cream pie, so tha tI don't have to make anything, but pears sound good. I've had Crispy Duck, but never with crab stuffing, that would be good, I love love love crab.


You should see the size of crabs Fale used to talk of in Samoa!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does look yummy Kathy - what fun having a neighbor that likes to do stuff like that. --- sam



gottastch said:


> As I mentioned above, I made the Sausage Soup last night, that Sam posted in this week's opening. Because I can't ever seem to make anything go normally these days, I started out with the beans. The only ones I had were the Bush's Vegetarian Beans in 28 oz. cans (we like the flavor of them). Since I was doubling the batch, I ended up with more than double of what the recipe called for with that size of can but I soldiered on  I doubled the rest of the ingredients and added a few but used the Jennie-O brand of kielbasa for my sausage. The package said it was 14 oz. By the time I got done cutting the ring of sausage into manageable pieces and then slicing them in half and then into half moons, it looked like more than enough sausage for my version of the soup:
> 
> 14 oz. turkey kielbasa, cut into slices as desired
> 1 onion, diced
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> .
> 
> Just wondering if we had an earthquake. All my pictures are crooked, washing machine out of alignment, several blinds fel down just on time for company, and I remember hearing this huge sound that I walked around the house looking for what had happened. This was before company arrived. Something sure happened. Maybe the house settling more????
> 
> ~~~I just Googled "Did upstate New York have an earthquake recently?" On March 23 about 9PM there was one WNW of Plattsburgh, NY. Are you near there?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend in Goulburn thinks it may be a long cold winter- the leaves are turning colour on the trees already.
> I am very glad to have found the glasses- it makes such a difference!
> The guernsey is very nice to wear- the wool feels good!


~~~Just curious...how do you pronounce "guernsey"? I saw someone call it a "gansy"...how is that pronounced?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just curious...how do you pronounce "guernsey"? I saw someone call it a "gansy"...how is that pronounced?


Perhaps if you just forget the 'u', like 'fern', 'see', just keep the 'g' a hard sound! Does that help?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about turkey sausage? --- sam



angelam said:


> That looks delicious but I'm not sure what turkey kielbasa is. I'm not sure what I would be looking for in the UK. Anybody got any clues??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad to see you - healing energy zooming to surround alan - hopefully mayo will be able to get to the root of the problem and fix what needs to be fixed. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> It'a been so long since I've posted that I forgot how to do it!! .... luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rothlmao --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> You're right. Today when I wanted him to admire the clean carpets and the new rug cleaner, he agreed that they looked very nice and then said, "And I'm sure you won't have to go to the doctor every time you use it."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just you wait - the dentist is going to be a piece of cake --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes.
> Julie., the sweater is great.
> I had a good weekend with Chris, he did several jobs for me, getting and changing light bulbs, scrubbing the shower, setting up my Sky Go, and my new I pad mini he got for me, took me for a lovely lunch and to buy some yarn. I have ordered some for a blanket for him. Then today he cooked lunch, did some more jobs and is on his way back to London now. It was great to see him. Tony phoned and is phoning again later as it was nearly time for Chris to get his taxi. So I am here now in the quiet not looking forward to the dentist tomorrow. So tiring not to think about it. All are in my prayers. Will be going to bed a bit earlier tonight, miss my hour!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was the name of the book? --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I liked these because the bodies and limbs are all the same and the heads are the same except for the nose area. The bonus pattern is a little tee shirt that fits each of them. After the first ; it becomes a brainless knit and with very slight modifications the animal can become a mouse.kitty or puppy. That's why I thought I could make a few to keep in reserve. I made the three heads first and later finished a body and limbs each day I worked on them. The little book was one I knew was out there and on the cover is a little pink Hippo so I made her pink,put a belly button on her and made her a little skirt so she matched the book.
> 
> They were so quick that's why I chose them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad dintoo - is there anything they can do to slow it down. prayers and healing energy surround mara. --- sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is all you ever wanted to know about bearded dragons. --- sam

http://www.thebeardeddragon.org/bearded-dragon-care.php



cmaliza said:


> ~~~What is a bearded dragon?, she asks ignorantly. :?:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks katy - it was mid50's today with a warm sun - I even sat out on the porch for a while so you know it had to be warm - very little breeze which helped.

how many sts did you cast on? I lost the yarn label. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> I'm just following the pattern from the yarn label. It's a simple moss stitch border and stockinette body worked on US8/5mm needles. I'm letting the beautiful yarn do all the design work.
> 
> Did you say baseball? Heidi and Co. must have brought back some decent weather, for the boys to be outside playing. It's a good sign.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Like our Guernsey Cows? But, I've seen "gansy" also is that just another term for a pullover?



Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps if you just forget the 'u', like 'fern', 'see', just keep the 'g' a hard sound! Does that help?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had alovely day in the sunshine. Gks are having a grest time.
> here's a photo of where we are staying.
> Hugs to everyone.


Oh, what a lovely place. I so envy you. Have fun....I'm looking forward to more pictures.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, sounds like things are back to normal at your place--Spring baseball...I remember sitting at the practice and games as a wrapped in a sleeping bag mummy (mommy)? I guess it's a sure sign that warmer weather is ahead.

AZ - hope things get settled and that Alan gets into Mayo...I was pleasantly surprised to see that they have branched out to many places other than MN.

So sorry to hear of the little girl with JRA...will keep her in my prayers.

DH took off to meet up with his fishing buddies so I took the alone time to do the things he doesn't like - I did my nails -- he hates the smell(s)! But I was able to have the windows open and have a breeze come into clear it out.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


OOOPS! Did it again...have to learn to be more patient!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


Poor baby. I will definitely keep her in prayers....bless her little heart.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Like our Guernsey Cows? But, I've seen "gansy" also is that just another term for a pullover?


As I understand it the two words are interchangeable! They are for the British Fisherman's Jersey.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> one does wonder where their minds were - probably looking at the bottom line. --- sam


Aren't they usually!!?? Politicians are NOT my favorite animal.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what was the name of the book? --- sam


Yes, Trisha...the animals sound really cute!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks katy - it was mid50's today with a warm sun - I even sat out on the porch for a while so you know it had to be warm - very little breeze which helped.
> 
> how many sts did you cast on? I lost the yarn label. --- sam


Your weather was better than ours, Sam....for once. We had hard rain off and on all day. The temperature dropped from 61F early this morning to 44F this afternoon and 10 -20 mph winds. Miserable...but tomorrow is supposed to be mid-60'sF so that will be good!!
Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Not a book. Pattern by Susan B Anderson called Wee Ones. The pattern is available on Ravelry I think. I bought mine on Craftsy and I also did the tutorial class which is great. I waited until the class was on sale for only 14,00 but the pattern itself is very clear and all three animals plus the tee shirt are on one pattern .
She has many patterns mostly toys I've also done Spud and Chloe and the Not So Itty Bitty Giraffe



thewren said:


> what was the name of the book? --- sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes.
> Julie., the sweater is great.
> I had a good weekend with Chris, he did several jobs for me, getting and changing light bulbs, scrubbing the shower, setting up my Sky Go, and my new I pad mini he got for me, took me for a lovely lunch and to buy some yarn. I have ordered some for a blanket for him. Then today he cooked lunch, did some more jobs and is on his way back to London now. It was great to see him. Tony phoned and is phoning again later as it was nearly time for Chris to get his taxi. So I am here now in the quiet not looking forward to the dentist tomorrow. So tiring not to think about it. All are in my prayers. Will be going to bed a bit earlier tonight, miss my hour!


~~~Sounds like a perfect weekend to me! Just spending time with my kids is the BEST treat! Glad you had a lovely visit! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had alovely day in the sunshine. Gks are having a grest time.
> here's a photo of where we are staying.
> Hugs to everyone.


~~~Looks lovely and relaxing..... :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY GREETINGS TO EVERYONE! I got home from Marianne's around 11 this morning. Always good to get home but I had such a wonderful weekend with her. A real girls weekend! We were going to take her mom out to eat Friday but mom was having a good bit of pain so instead we went out and ate and brought her what she wanted back to her. Excellent Mexican food. Thursday when I got there Marianne had a delicious beef roast, potatoes, onions, carrots with potato rolls fixed....YUM!!!
> We were suppose to go to the LYS Sat. for a class Marianne was finishing up but again her mom wasn't feeling the best so Marianne will make up the class. It was so relaxing just sitting, knitting, watching movies and chatting. The picture I posted of her puppy...he is a lover as well as the other dogs. (No Sam, my neck didn't get out of wack with him on it either...LOL) The weather was nasty with a capital N....rain, rain, rain so our activities were actually perfect for the weather. This morning it was pretty cold but beautiful.
> 
> When I got home first thing DD did was bring out my little chihuahua to great me (he heard me pull in and started crying).
> ...


So glad you had a good time, you two remind me of sisters, spending time together and just comfortable with each other, that is truly a blessing.
Happy for you both. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


~~~Healing, soothing energies on their way........


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had alovely day in the sunshine. Gks are having a grest time.
> here's a photo of where we are staying.
> Hugs to everyone.


Lovely place. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


Prayers going up now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just caught up, Dintoo...Will keep Mara in my prayers. It is never fun to have little ones in so much pain.

Sam...Glad you got to enjoy the sun and warmth for a bit today.

Happy Mothering day to all mothers.

AZ...Praying for you and Alan. Matthew has been reminding me to make new cards so that is on the agenda for this week. I have worked the past 14 days except the 1/2 day I took off for being sick. I suspect that we might not work this coming weekend, but could be wrong with that thought. It is a wait and see games.

Gwen...Happy to hear that you and Marianne had a lovely weekend and what a gift to return to happy dogs and a clean house. DD did awesome.

Bonnie...I hope your weather eases up a bit soon. It was nice to not wear my winter coat today. I would love to get it washed and put away for a bit.

Friday, while I was knitting with some wonderful women, my pastor brought me 3 very large bags of yarns and fabrics donated by a very sick church member. Lots of nice yarn too expensive for my budget. I had so much fun going through the yarn. I did share several skeins with a 6th grader whom I taught to arm knit. She will be delighted. 
I pulled some yarn out for a baby sweater. I will start on that soon. I also need to start on a pair of socks. 

Daralene...the little ones are precious and so happy that a girl has entered into the mix. 

I am so tired so heading off to get some sleep. Take care and happy knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen - glad you had a great visit and back home safely.

PurpleFi - place looks inviting; good to hear you are having a fun -- are the GK's on a school holiday?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks katy - it was mid50's today with a warm sun - I even sat out on the porch for a while so you know it had to be warm - very little breeze which helped.
> 
> how many sts did you cast on? I lost the yarn label. --- sam


Cast on 51 st, work 6 rows in moss stitch, then work stockinette with a border of moss stitch, 5 stitches on each side. When you get down to the last 8-10 yards of yarn, work another 6 rows of moss and bind off. It's about 12 inches wide and looks like I'm on pace to end up around 6 feet long. Light blocking should be all that's needed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Perhaps if you just forget the 'u', like 'fern', 'see', just keep the 'g' a hard sound! Does that help?


~~~That's kinda' what I thought, but wasn't really sure.
Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is all you ever wanted to know about bearded dragons. --- sam
> 
> http://www.thebeardeddragon.org/bearded-dragon-care.php


~~~You're right, Sam....all I wanted to know...and much much more! :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you pack enough to last the whole time he is gone? --- sam


Usually, he takes a big ole cooler for drinks, sandwiches (I trip bag them to keep them dry), and apples, then he has two insulated lunch boxes that I put granola bars, fig bars, candy bars and some protein bars and other goo things in. Everything seems to make it fine. He doesn't use mayo, just mustard, so that is even easier to keep good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You should see the size of crabs Fale used to talk of in Samoa!


If they are anything like Alaskan King Crab, they are huge, and very tasty.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Wahoo! Caught up......for a few minutes. 
I finished a baby hat, an infinity sweater, and a pair of booties today. Now to start a baby blanket....and hope for spring to arrive!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing energy wrapping around you patches - rest and be well --- sam


  :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well it's been a long day house is back in order, went food shopping and now well stocked. Happy about that. Church was nice this morning, felt good being there. Praying that all are blessed with everything you need and the things you want. Pray for healing, and peace, comfort, joy, and most of all love.
Night all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you so much Caren. That's a really lovely card. I've just got back from a lovely lunch with my son, daughter and two grands. DSIL is away so there was just the five of us. I was taken to a very nice restaurant that I hadn't been to before. It was warm enough to sit outside for a drink before an extremely nice lunch and am now home feeling like I never need to eat again!


You are most welcome. Oh that wounds like a lovely lunch and to be able to sit outside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my so young too! Will keep little Mara in my prayers.


Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Usually, he takes a big ole cooler for drinks, sandwiches (I trip bag them to keep them dry), and apples, then he has two insulated lunch boxes that I put granola bars, fig bars, candy bars and some protein bars and other goo things in. Everything seems to make it fine. He doesn't use mayo, just mustard, so that is even easier to keep good.


Sounds like what someone else I know packs, maybe not quite as much though. :wink: My cousins wife packs his coolers like that too. He also has a small crockpot he makes meals in from time to time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30 pm here and Gage is gone to bed a while ago.

going to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my so young too! Will keep little Mara in my prayers.


Poor baby sending gentle healing thoughts to Mara. That is too young for such pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's kinda' what I thought, but wasn't really sure.
> Thanks. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If they are anything like Alaskan King Crab, they are huge, and very tasty.


With claws that are almost a meal on their own!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum, I'm cheating, I got David a small Marie Calendar chocolate cream pie, so tha tI don't have to make anything, but pears sound good. I've had Crispy Duck, but never with crab stuffing, that would be good, I love love love crab.


Marie calendar is a good choice she makes such tasty pies. Attempt two on the pear desserts tomorrow. I think I know where I may have gone wrong. I've had crispy duck too, never with crab. I am going to have to ask if a receipt can be gotten for it. love crab too. Might see if I can call the take out place cant hurt to ask. Then I could make it for a surprise.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry all, I have a nasty headache. Off to bed hoping it will be gone in the morning.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam for the recipes.
> Julie., the sweater is great.
> I had a good weekend with Chris, he did several jobs for me, getting and changing light bulbs, scrubbing the shower, setting up my Sky Go, and my new I pad mini he got for me, took me for a lovely lunch and to buy some yarn. I have ordered some for a blanket for him. Then today he cooked lunch, did some more jobs and is on his way back to London now. It was great to see him. Tony phoned and is phoning again later as it was nearly time for Chris to get his taxi. So I am here now in the quiet not looking forward to the dentist tomorrow. So tiring not to think about it. All are in my prayers. Will be going to bed a bit earlier tonight, miss my hour!


What a nice weekend and to have help getting things done. Sounds as if you were pampered. I do't blame you not wanting to go to the dentist, not my favorite thing in the least.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Jinny - sending healing thoughts for little Mara. I hope the doctors can find a way to control her discomfort.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all. 
Pretty tired tonight, glad you made it home ok Gwen. What a relaxing trip and to come home to a clean house.
Prayers for the little one. 
Sam, glad everyone is home again and life is back to normal.
Hope Alan gets to Mayo.
We are supposed to be hit with a big blizzard starting tomorrow , we have lost all of our snow so this will make it all icey and messy again. 
Julie, your sweater is so nice. Wonderful job od knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night hugs to all, sweet dreams has been a very long day for me and will be an early morning.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of Mara's arthritis. That is so hard for a young one to understand. I hope the docs will be able to work some miracles so that she will be able to enjoy being a kid.

Hoping Alan gets to the Mayo. I'm sure all of those great minds will be able to help him.

Sam, I hope your legs get better soon. I know it has been good to have the family home. It sure doesn't take long to get back to the swing of things does it! Our baseball season has started, and tomorrow is opening day for the Rangers.

We have had very nice weather, but still need rain. It is really dry and the lakes are very dry.

Yesterday, I drove to my sister's to babysit the boys while she and DH went to her 50th high school reunion. The boys and I had fun. They are so cute. I drove home and picked up the dogs at DD's. Got home about 12:40 AM. Slept some, but was still tired. I took a nap, caught up on the posts, and now I'm going to get ready for bed. 9 more work days! I will be counting down!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, hope you can get back on thyroid med soon and feel more energized.
Healing energy for Mara.
Have to leave here at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow so going to tuck in for the night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poor baby sending gentle healing thoughts to Mara. That is too young for such pain.


 :thumbup: So sad to be sick when s young.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly but it sounds like it will hopefully be better soon. Good that Ray is doing so well. Wishing you both a speedy recovery.

We had supper out with several fo DH cousins, a very nice evening.Just got home, very cold again
, I'm off to bed soon ad I didn't sleep much last night.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was talking to a friend the other day about the testing for Alzheimers. One of the questions asked here is - can you spell "world" backwards. I struggled!!


Another one is to count backwards from 100 by 7s. (I practice.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> sorry all, I have a nasty headache. Off to bed hoping it will be gone in the morning.


As do we, for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all.
> Pretty tired tonight, glad you made it home ok Gwen. What a relaxing trip and to come home to a clean house.
> Prayers for the little one.
> Sam, glad everyone is home again and life is back to normal.
> ...


Sorry you have more winter to endure! 
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks katy - appreciate it --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Cast on 51 st, work 6 rows in moss stitch, then work stockinette with a border of moss stitch, 5 stitches on each side. When you get down to the last 8-10 yards of yarn, work another 6 rows of moss and bind off. It's about 12 inches wide and looks like I'm on pace to end up around 6 feet long. Light blocking should be all that's needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think tomorrow is opening day for the tigers also. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of Mara's arthritis. That is so hard for a young one to understand. I hope the docs will be able to work some miracles so that she will be able to enjoy being a kid.
> 
> Hoping Alan gets to the Mayo. I'm sure all of those great minds will be able to help him.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - soothing healing energy surround you - prayers ascending on your behalf - there is light at the end of the tunnel I promise. don't forget - we have your back.

good news about ray - just remember - you are both going to be in the pink before you know it. --- sam



Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


Love the Spring owl! I downloaded your video... :shock: STILL snow!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is getting late for me- I have been working on the welt of the second guernsey- it is going to be very different. Night all (I actually don't think many are online!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Need to get off the computer...
> Time to start the day!- a couple of hours till daylight because of being still on Summer time- want to check out if there is any significant news about the airliner yet- there apparently has been a lot of flotsam and jetsam, but nothing definitely aircraft. Must get the second guernsey cast on.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))


I am in for the hug. 

It seems that so far the things the ships have picked up are debris... not the plane, so far. Mystery for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Checking in!!!!! Long week - I thought I was all caught up when Alan came home on Monday evening.... but it seems I get "behinder" every day. We have verified with his insurance that Mayo will be covered "if it is a medical necessity" - So I suppose it's up to the drs to convince the insurance company of that. The dr is putting a referral package together. Alan is actually feeling a little better now than when he was in the hospital - but when he left after 12 days I sure didn't see any improvement. So we are just waiting to hear something - and hoping that it happens soon. My outside work is on hold today - it is blowing 28 miles an hour and about 60 degrees F. Not fit for man or beast... or me either! I am going to go back to the beginning of this week and get caught up on 30 pages. Last week is probably a lost cause. I hope every body is doing well - I see a new pic of Julie as her avatar in her sweater - I hope that there is a bigger picture somewhere in the first 30 pages!!! luv-AZ


I do hope that Alan gets accepted to the Mayo Clinic very soon and that they can get this all sorted out for him. Take care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like what someone else I know packs, maybe not quite as much though. :wink: My cousins wife packs his coolers like that too. He also has a small crockpot he makes meals in from time to time.


The only way, really, David said that most of the places he can stop to eat at are just not worth spending money on. lol... Now if he could stop at BBQ or something, he'd be eating on the road frequently, especially in Texas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With claws that are almost a meal on their own!


That's for sure, yummo!! With a little melted lemon butter. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marie calendar is a good choice she makes such tasty pies. Attempt two on the pear desserts tomorrow. I think I know where I may have gone wrong. I've had crispy duck too, never with crab. I am going to have to ask if a receipt can be gotten for it. love crab too. Might see if I can call the take out place cant hurt to ask. Then I could make it for a surprise.


 :thumbup: 
It never hurts to ask.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks katy - it was mid50's today with a warm sun - I even sat out on the porch for a while so you know it had to be warm - very little breeze which helped.
> 
> how many sts did you cast on? I lost the yarn label. --- sam


Yay, you had some sunshine!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David is off and headed to the shop to get truck rolling to Denver, has to be there by 8am, about 31/2 hour drive, then to Brush, then on to Dennison Tx, he won't make Texas today, but he'll get parked in Kansas at a decent time I hope and pray. 
Now that I'm caught up here and it's 2:59am my time, I think I'll head back to bed, as soon as I can get Wicket the little stinker in, he doesn't want to come in, but doesn't want to stay out by himself. He likes to make me go out and pick him up and carry him in, he'll scratch at the door, scratch at the door, then not come in until I go get him,so I've pretty much stopped going to get him unless it's important to get him inside, then he usually will come in on his own, eventually. Dogs, just like kids. 
So see you all in a few hours. Sweet dreams and hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


I hope that the treatment today and the next 24 hours after go by quickly so that you can start meds and real food again, it will be good to be back to normal, even if it does take a couple days. 
Wonderful that Ray is doing so well. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


I hope that the treatment today and the next 24 hours after go by quickly so that you can start meds and real food again, it will be good to be back to normal, even if it does take a couple days. 
Wonderful that Ray is doing so well. 
Hugs


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night hugs to all, sweet dreams has been a very long day for me and will be an early morning.


Sweet dreams, sleep well. I bet by the time you read this you will be up and about again knowing how early your early mornings are!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, very quiet on here at the moment. A lovely warm day here today, we had a high of 32C. It is just starting to cool down a bit now... 8.30pm. All still the same here... DD seems to have gastric reflux now that she has "dropped" . However she is pretty whingy about being uncomfortable and back ache, I think maybe things are exagerated coz she is so exhausted from being ill for so long. Mind you she is not very good with pain either. I am not looking forward to the labour.... it will be hard watching her go through it. 

Hugs to everyone going through hard times, sickness or pain.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


So sorry to hear you are feeling so awful Lyn. Hopefully it sounds like it will only be a few more days before things start to improve. I hope then you will gradually start to feel better than you have for a long while. Many thyroid patients say they hadn't realised how lousy they felt before the treatment started to work. I'm glad that Ray is doing so well. That's one less thing for you to worry about. Just focus on the weeks ahead as you both go from strength to strength together and before long things will be back to normal. Love to you both. x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My friend in Goulburn thinks it may be a long cold winter- the leaves are turning colour on the trees already.
> I am very glad to have found the glasses- it makes such a difference!
> The guernsey is very nice to wear- the wool feels good!


Whereas we have been told to expect a warm next 3 months- but then what is new for us? April is sure starting off well for this- expecting 36 tomorrow (high 90s). Thought this had all gone for the year. Cooling right down after that- surely th eend of the hot weather by then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wintery Great Bend where it is -1c/30f at 07:30.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Calming healing energy for those in need and hugs all around.


Looks lovely -but I can imagine how badly you want to get rid of this weather. So many places the weather seems to have fogotten to change season.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Whereas we have been told to expect a warm next 3 months- but then what is new for us? April is sure starting off well for this- expecting 36 tomorrow (high 90s). Thought this had all gone for the year. Cooling right down after that- surely th eend of the hot weather by then.


Jeepers 36 ! We are supposed to be 32C then 24c then about four days of 19C. Its all been up and down like a yo yo (as usual)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in for the hug.
> 
> It seems that so far the things the ships have picked up are debris... not the plane, so far. Mystery for sure.


 :thumbup: 
:thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's for sure, yummo!! With a little melted lemon butter. :thumbup:


mmmmmm, that sound the way to eat crab!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David is off and headed to the shop to get truck rolling to Denver, has to be there by 8am, about 31/2 hour drive, then to Brush, then on to Dennison Tx, he won't make Texas today, but he'll get parked in Kansas at a decent time I hope and pray.
> Now that I'm caught up here and it's 2:59am my time, I think I'll head back to bed, as soon as I can get Wicket the little stinker in, he doesn't want to come in, but doesn't want to stay out by himself. He likes to make me go out and pick him up and carry him in, he'll scratch at the door, scratch at the door, then not come in until I go get him,so I've pretty much stopped going to get him unless it's important to get him inside, then he usually will come in on his own, eventually. Dogs, just like kids.
> So see you all in a few hours. Sweet dreams and hugs


He's but a 'mixed up kid'- poor little Wicket- he had such a tough beginning...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, very quiet on here at the moment. A lovely warm day here today, we had a high of 32C. It is just starting to cool down a bit now... 8.30pm. All still the same here... DD seems to have gastric reflux now that she has "dropped" . However she is pretty whingy about being uncomfortable and back ache, I think maybe things are exagerated coz she is so exhausted from being ill for so long. Mind you she is not very good with pain either. I am not looking forward to the labour.... it will be hard watching her go through it.
> 
> Hugs to everyone going through hard times, sickness or pain.


Will keep thinking positive for you- hope you are able to let us now when labour does start- so we can 'be there' for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas we have been told to expect a warm next 3 months- but then what is new for us? April is sure starting off well for this- expecting 36 tomorrow (high 90s). Thought this had all gone for the year. Cooling right down after that- surely th eend of the hot weather by then.


Goulburn temperatures have been around 25 to 18. What variation you have across Aussie!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Railyn, sorry you have been so tired, hope the treatment and being able to eat normally will have you feeling better soon. 
Machristie if you know enough to practice counting backwards the you can't have Alzheimer's. Lovely trick. 
I am off to the dentist this afternoon, so may not be on again today, depending how I feel afterwards. 
It has gone dull here today and they have predicted some heavy rain, just what we need after all we have had. 
For all needing them, you are in my prayers, everyone else is on my best wishes list.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The KAP/downunder seems to be gathering momentum!


It will be interesting. Looking forward to it. I also must budget for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Railyn, sorry you have been so tired, hope the treatment and being able to eat normally will have you feeling better soon.
> Machristie if you know enough to practice counting backwards the you can't have Alzheimer's. Lovely trick.
> I am off to the dentist this afternoon, so may not be on again today, depending how I feel afterwards.
> It has gone dull here today and they have predicted some heavy rain, just what we need after all we have had.
> For all needing them, you are in my prayers, everyone else is on my best wishes list.


We will be waiting with baited breath to hear how this dental visit goes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It will be interesting. Looking forward to it. I also must budget for it.


KAP/Downunder :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> Heidi asked me how the fish were - omg - I forgot to feed them - whew - they are alive and fed - I would have needed to make a quick trip to town for three gold fish and one beta. the crab died - I don't think they will be upset - I will pick up a couple the next time I am in town. the fish would have been a disaster. I lucked out on that one.
> 
> sam


I housesat for friends some years ago, when their daughters were very young. Dad had red claws that he was breeding, seemed to have had some success. Two days after they left, panic stations erupted as I suddenly had dead lobsters in some of the tanks. First had to find the syphones to drain the now murky water and replace with fresh. did this twice a day for 3 or 4 days before water stopped turning murky and stayed reasonably clear and no more dead lobsters. Was so upset about this as I couldn't work out what I had done as I had followed the written directions for their care religiously.

Found out after they had come home that one of the kids had decided to help feed them morning they left and had severely overfed them. Phew, not anything I had done. The parents were glad I was able to save some.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all.
> Pretty tired tonight, glad you made it home ok Gwen. What a relaxing trip and to come home to a clean house.
> Prayers for the little one.
> Sam, glad everyone is home again and life is back to normal.
> ...


so sorry to hear you're in for more bad weather. How is your Mom? I hope she's doing better. Be careful going back and forth to work. How does DH like his new job? I know he's so happy to be back at work.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


It's wonderful to hear from you again. I was really concerned since you hadn't sent a note in a while. But I understand your feeling so tired and dragged out. But at least you know things will get better...it's just getting through this rough patch.
It's great that Ray is doing so well. I was afraid he'd had a set-back. So that's one thing you can rest your mind about.
Take care and send us a note when you feel up to it.
I keep you and Ray in my daily prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Love the Spring owl! I downloaded your video... :shock: STILL snow!!


Yes! still lots of snow but, if the temperature is as warm as they are saying over the next few says it will melt nicely.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We will be waiting with baited breath to hear how this dental visit goes!


I will let you know as soon as I can. I have just had to buy a book because of what you wrote on your lace page, it is all your fault!!! Hugs to you Julie, you know I am only teasing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. It is currently -2c/28f at 8:32 in the morning. We are promised temperatures of 5c/41f by mid afternoon, will be a nice change from what we have been getting. 

I will have Seth today so will not be on a lot, I have a few errands to finish up before the afternoon. Have a great day. 

Today's coffee.

Happy soothing hugs to everyone. Gentle healing energy to all those in need.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


Stay strong, we are praying for you. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45am and all pets have been fed. Gage and Greg are gone to get Gage to school. A bit of vaccuming for me to do and take out the recycling.

I have to run across the street to the school Gage will be going to next year. I have to register him there. 


Going back to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I will let you know as soon as I can. I have just had to buy a book because of what you wrote on your lace page, it is all your fault!!! Hugs to you Julie, you know I am only teasing.


ah, but can you guarantee I have a sense of humour?!!!!!!!!!?????

Hugs, to you, I think at 1-50 pm., you are probably out on that dreaded visit! I never liked going to the Dentist! Don't understand how people can want it as a profession!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. It is currently -2c/28f at 8:32 in the morning. We are promised temperatures of 5c/41f by mid afternoon, will be a nice change from what we have been getting.
> 
> I will have Seth today so will not be on a lot, I have a few errands to finish up before the afternoon. Have a great day.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your day with Seth, I know it will be filled with many laughs. Coffee is right on time. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:45am and all pets have been fed. Gage and Greg are gone to get Gage to school. A bit of vaccuming for me to do and take out the recycling.
> 
> I have to run across the street to the school Gage will be going to next year. I have to register him there.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


I have lost track of young Gage's age. 7 -8 ?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hiya Julie, Gage is 9 yrs old.   

Seems like it was yesterday he was born.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Enjoy your day with Seth, I know it will be filled with many laughs. Coffee is right on time. Thanks :thumbup:


Thanks I am so far, we have had a snowball fight in the house. Was his fault he started it :lol: :lol: Now eating a quick breakfast before heading out the door to get errands done.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Melyn hoping you will be feeling a bit better soon.
Good job Ray :thumbup: 


Off I go for now to get stuff done. Then can finish the hat to go with my blue sweater.

Check in a little later on. Have to work at 4:30 today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I am so far, we have had a snowball fight in the house. Was his fault he started it :lol: :lol: Now eating a quick breakfast before heading out the door to get errands done.


LOL, now that having fun. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hiya Julie, Gage is 9 yrs old.
> 
> Seems like it was yesterday he was born.


They do go so fast, the baby years, when you look back!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will continue to lift you up Railyn. It is wonderful that Ray is doing so well. I know you will have the strength to endure this treatment and pray that you will feel better quickly.


Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That looks delicious but I'm not sure what turkey kielbasa is. I'm not sure what I would be looking for in the UK. Anybody got any clues??


Whatever your favorite sausage is, really. This is in 'ring-bologna' shape. I imagine a crumbled pork sausage would be delicious too. Experiment and let us know your results, angelam


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all.
> Pretty tired tonight, glad you made it home ok Gwen. What a relaxing trip and to come home to a clean house.
> Prayers for the little one.
> Sam, glad everyone is home again and life is back to normal.
> ...


Spider, I've been thinking about you and hope all is going well. So sorry about the impending blizzard. I've been watching the weather reports and it still sounds like you are really going to "get it" 

We spent yesterday afternoon watching dear son's college baseball team play a game outside (I know - outside in Minnesota in March - LOL). The weather was a little chilly at first but the car thermometer got to 64 degrees F. We don't know anyone on the team anymore (dear son graduated in 2007) but one of the kids that played when dear son played is now an assistant coach and from time to time we get to talk to him or see his parents...such fun to reminisce and find out what he/they know of some of the other kids that played and what we know about a few of them now. I took some tatting - small to transport and plenty of time to fiddle with it (one 7-inning game and one 9-inning game back-to-back). The sun felt glorious on my skin and I made a colossal mess of the tatting but I still thought it was a wonderful way to spend an afternoon


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just after 11am and vaccuming is done, recycling is out, Gage is registered for school and I have made an apt for Deuce at the vets.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. It is currently -2c/28f at 8:32 in the morning. We are promised temperatures of 5c/41f by mid afternoon, will be a nice change from what we have been getting.
> 
> I will have Seth today so will not be on a lot, I have a few errands to finish up before the afternoon. Have a great day.
> 
> ...


You always have the most delicious coffee!! Hope you and Seth have fun today. I'm sure he'll be right beside you helping out!
Enjoy those WARM temperatures.
Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning, 

Although it is close to noon. Up, had my breakfast of oatmeal, pineapple bits and a nut/dried fruit mix. Am crocheting a baby hat, back loops, with the new crochet hook. It has a wooden egg shaped handle and its interchangeable. Not too bad to work with. Back loop crocheting is tedious for me but I want to get this one done to see how it looks.

Internet is still slow but I will try to post the pic of it and the yarn I bought.

Railyn, healing thoughts going out to you and Ray. Hope after the treatment, you see a great improvement. You said"semi isolation". Does that mean home with little interaction with others or in hospital?

Caren, have loads of fun with Seth. Snowball fight in the house. Only a grandma would do that.

Spider, hope you got some sleep. Driving prayers for David. My DB is on his way to Kilgore, TX today from OH. Fingers crossed that I get a few good loads this week and the last one leaves little deadhead to get home for the DGS (2 of them) birthday party. 

Healing thoughts for all who need them and hugs to all. Got to stay off these devices so I can get some yarn work done.

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Although it is close to noon. Up, had my breakfast of oatmeal, pineapple bits and a nut/dried fruit mix. Am crocheting a baby hat, back loops, with the new crochet hook. It has a wooden egg shaped handle and its interchangeable. Not too bad to work with. Back loop crocheting is tedious for me but I want to get this one done to see how it looks.
> 
> ...


I'm lookiing forward to pictures of the hat and your 'haul'. Hope the loads work out for you.
Happy birthday to the GK's.
Travel safely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 11am and vaccuming is done, recycling is out, Gage is registered for school and I have made an apt for Deuce at the vets.


WOW !! You've moved right along this morning...getting so much accomplished. It's convenient that Gage's school is so close!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He is finishing school at the current school he is at, been there since kindergarten. But it will be so nice that he just has to cross the street to go to school in September. 

Off I go to finish knitting that hat. 

see ya later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ah, but can you guarantee I have a sense of humour?!!!!!!!!!?????
> 
> Hugs, to you, I think at 1-50 pm., you are probably out on that dreaded visit! I never liked going to the Dentist! Don't understand how people can want it as a profession!


Back safe,poorer, sore but that is the way it goes. Mouth partly numb. Had extractions , fillings and partial dentures fitted. My face is rather mis- sharpen. Fortunately not going anywhere, Cept bed, and I got ready for that as soon as I came in even though it is only 5pm.
Thanks for the hugs, Julie. I know you have a sense of humour , from your posts, your smile and you helped me to tease Sam when he said right was right not wrong!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Back safe,poorer, sore but that is the way it goes. Mouth partly numb. Had extractions , fillings and partial dentures fitted. My face is rather mis- sharpen. Fortunately not going anywhere, Cept bed, and I got ready for that as soon as I came in even though it is only 5pm.
> Thanks for the hugs, Julie. I know you have a sense of humour , from your posts, your smile and you helped me to tease Sam when he said right was right not wrong!


 :thumbup: Glad you are home safely! the lighter of pocket is par for the course with dentists, isn't it?! Going straight to bed is an excellent idea to work off the injection- let alone the battering of the extractions- last time I had extractions they took out about 7- had to have it done so they could proceed with the hernia op. I needed, back in 2010- Glad you have only a partial, not a total as I have had to have, and still persevere with! :thumbup: 
Another hug for you!

And it is time for a group hug!

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all who are sore or in any other need)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He is finishing school at the current school he is at, been there since kindergarten. But it will be so nice that he just has to cross the street to go to school in September.
> 
> Off I go to finish knitting that hat.
> 
> see ya later.


Another advantage of your move!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Kaye. Looks like it's a type of Polish sausage. We have plenty of Polish shops around here so it shouldn't be too difficult to find. Might be trying this very soon!!


If your Polish sausage is fresh, you might want to pre-cook it for the soup. Even though our Polish sausage is sometimes referred to as Kielbasa, when I think of Kielbasa, I think of our name brand kielbasas from Hillshire Farms or Eckrich, which are fully cooked when you buy them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, over to McDonald's to use their wifi. Also lunch of a salad. Hope I can send the pic now.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am starting to get annoyed that there are still so many boxes piled up in Gages room as well as my own. So I unpacked quite a few that have my collection of tins and put them away. These pics are just SOME of the tins I have collected over the years.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh that yarn looks yummy. 


kehinkle said:


> Okay, over to McDonald's to use their wifi. Also lunch of a salad. Hope I can send the pic now.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh that yarn looks yummy.


Your tins look good. Lots of them. But I bet great for stashing small stuff in.

Haven't decided what to do with it. 191 yards each. Want to use them together, though. The solid colored ones. The multi I am not sure about. They are soft. Have been using the hook and like it so far. Just keep messing up on the count for the hat. Only 34 sts so don't know why.

Time to walk back over to the van. Should have brought my yarn work instead of just the tablet.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Speaking of stashing a few of the tins had some change in them and some of gages toys we thought he lost. lol.
I am sure you will figure out the hat, anxious to see it when you finish it.



kehinkle said:


> Your things look good. Lots of them. But I bet great for stashing small stuff in.
> 
> Haven't decided what to do with it. 191 yards each. Want to use them together, though. The solid colored ones. The multi I am not sure about. They are soft. Have been using the hook and like it so far. Just keep messing up on the count for the hat. Only 34 sts so don't know why.
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Rookie, I just googled Plymouth yarn Jeannee and can't find where it says it is made from recycled j jeans. They show all kinds of patterns using it, socks, sweaters, blankets, etc. I love the feel of it. 

Try it and see what you think.

Kathy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, I love your Guernsey, and I definitely think you have a great sense of humor!! 

Love the collection of tins, too, Melody. They are so colorful--great decoration.

I'm working full-time this week--the boss is on vacation for 10 days. I'm so fortunate to have a boss that is so nice that it's a pleasure to cover for him. (It also helps that we have terrific employees who make my job easy while they are making our clients lives better.) 

But the change is a bit off-putting! I find that working just 3 afternoons a week (I love partial retirement) makes me feel less on top of things. I also have to get up earlier and make a lunch the night before. 

But I had an absolutely delicious lunch today and I will recommend it to you. I made a Chicken Waldorf salad with leftover rotisserie chicken, chopped apples, celery, raisins, sliced red grapes and toasted Pecans. The dressing was a little mayo, a squeeze of lemon juice, some salt and a little Madras curry powder. I toasted a pita and had it on the side. So good!!

But I've left poor Jack to fend for himself today. He'll do fine, but it's a big change for him too to have me gone all day. PET scan coming up Friday for him. We are hoping it will be a continuation of the good scan he had in December.

Love and prayers to all in need.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Speaking of stashing a few of the tins had some change in them and some of gages toys we thought he lost. lol.
> I am sure you will figure out the hat, anxious to see it when you finish it.


Decided I would leave it and add a stitch. It's the top that is wonky and it gets gathered so I figured it wouldn't hurt.

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I may be thinking of another yarn that was at the MW Stitches show that was made out of recycled jeans...I'll have to check it out.



kehinkle said:


> Rookie, I just googled Plymouth yarn Jeannee and can't find where it says it is made from recycled j jeans. They show all kinds of patterns using it, socks, sweaters, blankets, etc. I love the feel of it.
> 
> Try it and see what you think.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay! I am caught up!

Prayers for little Mara, Marilyn, Ray, Alan, and all others who need them. Prayers for safe travels.

Kathy, I need those interchangeable crochet hooks! Where in Columbus did you find them, please? M's sister lives in Baltimore, OH. And the yarn looks pretty.

I had mom yesterday. She did good until about 5pm, then it was like someone had thrown a switch. Her repetitive complaints of how she feels (repeated every 5 minutes because she forgets she just said it) was in a conversational tone of voice, and she ate her lunch and didn't have a fit because I wouldn't giver her anything more, big improvement from the last few visits! Then, all of a sudden, she got whiney. I took her out for supper and had to work with her to figure out what she wanted for side dishes. And immediately she couldn't remember what she wanted. I had to order it for her. Then she said her face was numb. She used to complain about that when her sugar went crazy, but hasn't said anything about it since before Dad passed last January. She even looked "droopy", sort of exhausted. Not a lopsided droopy, just not quite her. I kept talking to her, and she wasn't slurring her words, and managed her utensils just fine, so I don't think she had a stroke, but made sure I told DB when I took her home. She had trouble getting in my SUV, and remembered I can't boost her (even with a step stool). Today has been catch up here! DH just got home. Talk to you all later.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

April Fool's Day, down here. The clocks go back Sunday morning- We will have a month of lighter mornings, then back to winter gloom. There has been a landmark ruling at the court at den Hague, the Japanese have lost their case to have a 'scientific' killing of Whales, in our southern oceans- Thank Goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, I love your Guernsey, and I definitely think you have a great sense of humor!!
> ...
> 
> Love and prayers to all in need.


Thank you! on both counts- my humour does tend to be 'dead pan'! a lot don't realise I am not serious!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Of course will pray for Hannah, Gwen! So sorry you have this extra scare.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers heading out to Hannah and the whole family.



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I am caught up!
> 
> Kathy, I need those interchangeable crochet hooks! Where in Columbus did you find them, please? M's sister lives in Baltimore, OH. And the yarn looks pretty.
> 
> Tami


I have the Denise interchangeable crochet set and I love them. 
The don't go small enough for thread or Irish crochet (the steel hooks) but if you make afghans they are fantastic. I bought a 50" cable for the knitted afghans too with my Denise needles. The crochet hooks come in US F6 to size l9 or 3.75 mm to size l5 mm. I would highly recommend both sets. I don't like them for some projects but I have longer cab les for the knitting set so they are great for knitting anything like a baby afghan or a longer afghan - I do like the Addi Turbos for magic loop and I have up to 5.5mm (US 9) so use them quite often. I don't look for any others as these work for me .

Tami - I would take her to the doctor as it sounds as if she might have had a TIA (transent ischemic attack) and it is often the 
warning of a major stroke. It could even be a mild stroke too.

Such a worry for you.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Keeping Hannah in my thoughts. Doctor is just being thorough, which is a good thing.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Will pray for Hannah, and you too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen you got it. Prayer warrior in Canada at your service.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, did they tell Hannah if her total white cell count was low or just the neutrophils? If it is just the neutrophils, unless additional testing (a blood smear differential) was orderd this test is done by machine & there are sometimes errors due to the technology used. Also, if the total white cell count is low, this sometimes occurs with a viral infection. When I was working all abnormals were verified by blood smear. 
I hope all goes well & you find it was just a glitch.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Praying for Hannah, Spider, and Alan as well as all the rest of us who have a specific need just now.

Hang in there and take care.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Sending healing energy to Hannah and sure do hope the tests were wrong. HUGS for you and your family.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Hannah. The unknown is always scary.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Prayers for Hannah, and you. Lets hope it is just a technical glitch but the waiting is a nightmare. Praying for good news on Wednesday,


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Back safe,poorer, sore but that is the way it goes. Mouth partly numb. Had extractions , fillings and partial dentures fitted. My face is rather mis- sharpen. Fortunately not going anywhere, Cept bed, and I got ready for that as soon as I came in even though it is only 5pm.
> Thanks for the hugs, Julie. I know you have a sense of humour , from your posts, your smile and you helped me to tease Sam when he said right was right not wrong!


I know you're more than ready to lay down and sleep off the anesthetic...even if it was just local to your mouth. And, heaven knows, that's bad enough. Hope you're recovered by morning with minimum soreness.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by. 
This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.

Trisha


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Glad you are home safely! the lighter of pocket is par for the course with dentists, isn't it?! Going straight to bed is an excellent idea to work off the injection- let alone the battering of the extractions- last time I had extractions they took out about 7- had to have it done so they could proceed with the hernia op. I needed, back in 2010- Glad you have only a partial, not a total as I have had to have, and still persevere with! :thumbup:
> Another hug for you!
> 
> And it is time for a group hug!
> ...


And I'm in on that group hug for everyone!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, over to McDonald's to use their wifi. Also lunch of a salad. Hope I can send the pic now.
> 
> Kathy


You find some great items in your travels. 
Hope you enjoyed lunch.
Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Gwen; Extra special prayers for Hannah. God willing there has been some error.
Trisha


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am starting to get annoyed that there are still so many boxes piled up in Gages room as well as my own. So I unpacked quite a few that have my collection of tins and put them away. These pics are just SOME of the tins I have collected over the years.


WOW! That's quite a collection. I hate having boxes sitting around. When I simply moved down to the first floor from my 3rd floor apartment 5 yrs ago, it didn't take me long to get the boxes unpacked and things put away. Every time I turned the wheelchair around or backed it up I was hitting a box. That was great incentive...Although my daughter and sister put away all the kitchen things the same day of the move.
The move couldn't have been done without my sister, daughter and son with his friend. They worked themselves into the ground. It was so frustrating for me because there was very little I could do.
But your move, Mellie, and mine are both all done!!! Thank the Lord for those favors.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, I love your Guernsey, and I definitely think you have a great sense of humor!!
> 
> Love the collection of tins, too, Melody. They are so colorful--great decoration.
> 
> ...


Even semi-retirement can sure spoil us. Saying prayers for Jack's PET scan...how many have to come back with good results before they're discontinued or only necessary on an annual basis?
Hugs to you both
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Even semi-retirement can sure spoil us. Saying prayers for Jack's PET scan...how many have to come back with good results before they're discontinued or only necessary on an annual basis?
> Hugs to you both
> Junek


We're pretty new to the disease. Jack was diagnosed Last June. Had is first PET in July. Second one in December which showed all metastatic tumors were gone, and only the primary in the R. lung was there, and it had shrunk and was less dense. We don't know what is next for him; it will be determined by the scan Fri. He's been on a maintenance dose of Avastin every 3 weeks since Dec. Blood work is in the normal range right now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I am caught up!
> 
> Prayers for little Mara, Marilyn, Ray, Alan, and all others who need them. Prayers for safe travels.
> 
> ...


Tami, And I'm sure there are others here that are probably more familiar with this. But I've had acquaintances that, when they got older, would have what I've heard called, 'sundown syndrome'. They're fine all day but as it gets later and closer to night time, it's almost like they have dementia. It usually happens after they've been sick or through a traumatic experience but not always. 
We had a woman in her early 90's in my apt. building that lived alone and was fine all day. But as it got late in the afternoon, she became very confused to the point of not remembering where her apartment was. Other than that, she had no problems.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> April Fool's Day, down here. The clocks go back Sunday morning- We will have a month of lighter mornings, then back to winter gloom. There has been a landmark ruling at the court at den Hague, the Japanese have lost their case to have a 'scientific' killing of Whales, in our southern oceans- Thank Goodness.


That is definitely cause for celebration....I think the Japanese are the only nation still killing whales indiscriminately.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Oh, Gwen...Of course, Hannah will be in my daily prayers. And also, for you, since I know how very worried you have to be.
Hugs, to both of you.
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*TA DA!!*

Just for your info--we have 49 squares for the KAP projects from about 12 of us as of this morning's mail. That makes it about half of those who've offered to contribute and have already sent me their squares.

I am so proud to know each of you sisters and brothers here at KTP. Until you see all of them together, you will not realize just how gorgeous your efforts can be. We are pretty neat for a bunch of ''old'' ladies who knit. LOLOL

If you have question, please PM me at *jheiens*.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


And proud you should be, Trisha. So scary and more so with no family support close by.
And Happy birthday to your wonderful son!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is definitely cause for celebration....I think the Japanese are the only nation still killing whales indiscriminately.
> Junek


I believe so!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it certainly saves him some money and home made food is always better. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The only way, really, David said that most of the places he can stop to eat at are just not worth spending money on. lol... Now if he could stop at BBQ or something, he'd be eating on the road frequently, especially in Texas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the yarn Kathy - think I could crochet any better with that crochet hook - rothlmao. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Okay, over to McDonald's to use their wifi. Also lunch of a salad. Hope I can send the pic now.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I tremble when thinking of dusting all of them. but they are very nice - do you still have to unpack more? --- sam love the pig.



gagesmom said:


> I am starting to get annoyed that there are still so many boxes piled up in Gages room as well as my own. So I unpacked quite a few that have my collection of tins and put them away. These pics are just SOME of the tins I have collected over the years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy surrounding Hannah nonstop gwen - and soothing energy for you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to the boy - and many more - you have every reason to be proud. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to surround jack and the hopes that Fridays scan will show all good things. --- sam



machriste said:


> We're pretty new to the disease. Jack was diagnosed Last June. Had is first PET in July. Second one in December which showed all metastatic tumors were gone, and only the primary in the R. lung was there, and it had shrunk and was less dense. We don't know what is next for him; it will be determined by the scan Fri. He's been on a maintenance dose of Avastin every 3 weeks since Dec. Blood work is in the normal range right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They just said the neutrophilis was low. Thank you for your information too. It just has to be a glitch. I'm hanging on to that and trying to be very positive. I've told her it is probably nothing. I'm just churning inside.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, did they tell Hannah if her total white cell count was low or just the neutrophils? If it is just the neutrophils, unless additional testing (a blood smear differential) was orderd this test is done by machine & there are sometimes errors due to the technology used. Also, if the total white cell count is low, this sometimes occurs with a viral infection. When I was working all abnormals were verified by blood smear.
> I hope all goes well & you find it was just a glitch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They will re-do the test Wednesday and said it will be 2-3 days before the results. I've just got to remember to breathe between now and then.



angelam said:


> Prayers for Hannah, and you. Lets hope it is just a technical glitch but the waiting is a nightmare. Praying for good news on Wednesday,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a blessed day this is then!. Happy birthday to your son!



Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


I think you have every right to be proud, Trisha. Congratulations! And Happy 50th to your son, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty Proud and so glad that he was able to be delivered safely. Congrats to him for making it such a good life!!



Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They just said the neutrophilis was low. Thank you for your information too. It just has to be a glitch. I'm hanging on to that and trying to be very positive. I've told her it is probably nothing. I'm just churning inside.


Years and years ago, I had a message from my dr's office to come in after I'd had a PAP smear...scared me to death. Found out I had a yeast infection. Something so minor (although uncomfortable) but do you think anyone would tell me anything over the phone????NO...worried myself sick until I got to the dr's office.
Hope the same thing happens with Hannah...with everything so computerized these days....it probably is a glitch...
But prayers for you both will continue...THey certainly can't hurt!!
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mama!!! Sounds like you have every reason to be proud. Good job!!


Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Fighting a darn head cold.... like I need that - I suppose it could be allergies but the meds I have been taking have been working pretty well. Still waiting to hear from Mayo. Alan is feeling a little better today. I finished the first chart on my Blue Angel shawl - I had 2 extra stitches as I got down to the last 2 rows of the chart - so I fudged!! Ready to start Chart 2 with the correct number of stitches. Chart 1 was just the center 17 stitches and the rest is stockinette.... but Chart 2 is the bottom edge and is 253 stitches.... yikes - I am going to set it aside for today - this head cold is not making it easy to concentrate. And it's not like I don't have a few other wips sitting around waiting to be finished. luv-AZ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> They will re-do the test Wednesday and said it will be 2-3 days before the results. I've just got to remember to breathe between now and then.


Oh yes! Please breathe. We will pray for all of you. With so many prayers, you should know that all you have to do is breathe and be there for Hannah.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

They all live a distance away and I haven't seen them in almost 5 years but I'll call him tonight.
Trisha



jknappva said:


> And proud you should be, Trisha. So scary and more so with no family support close by.
> And Happy birthday to your wonderful son!!
> Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I am caught up!
> 
> Prayers for little Mara, Marilyn, Ray, Alan, and all others who need them. Prayers for safe travels.
> 
> ...


Tami, I got the hook at Knitting Temptations in Dublin, OH. On the northwest side off Columbus. Less than $25 so thought that was good.

Sorry to hear that your mom wasn't doing so good in the evening. Hope things are better or as good as they can get.

There are three yarn stores within 10 miles of each other. All were friendly. If you get a chance, it's worth the trip. They all had fabulous yarn. KT is in a converted house with various levels (a step or two).

Kathy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


What a wonderful blessing. Angels were watching over both of you that day and many more.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I see that a lot of prayers are needed for some of our KP family. I will certainly send mine up for everyone. I hope that positive things will begin to happen.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the yarn Kathy - think I could crochet any better with that crochet hook - rothlmao. --- sam


You have to practice and I bet you haven't since I showed you.

Kathy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove...And rightfully proud of your son, but you don't look old enough to have a son married 24 yrs. So glad he was delivered safely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Praying for Hanna.

Still have my company but will let them know that you need prayers. Both sisters know you have prayed for Christopher and back when my other sister's son was in a car accident, quite a while ago, you prayed for him too, so I'm sure they will return the favor dear. Such a worry for you. So sorry they can't put your mind at ease. I know the time will seem so long till Wed.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday to Trisha's DS. You went through alot to get him here. Is he your only child? 

Prayers for Hannah and her whole family. You would think they would have you come right in as it is scary and all. 

Called for a load going to Dallas. Headed to Cincinnati to get it. Twenty miles and they call me to say the delivery had been changed from 7:30 p.m. to 3 p.m. on Tuesday. Did I think I could deliver on time? 1000 miles with no break! Are they kidding? I told them "no" even though I wanted to put something else in front of it. So they took me off that one. Then they send me one for tomorrow (4:30 am) that goes 171 miles. They must not like me! I hate early morning pickups but then I may get another load after it so I told them yes. Now to go to bed at a decent time.

Carol, I will have to look at those from Denise although I need more hooks like I need more needles. Not!

Take care all,

Kathy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hannah is in my prayers. 
Please say Happy Birthday to the birthday boy.
I am very tired but was told at the dentist to stay upright as long as possible and to sleep with an extra pillow when I do go to bed. I have had some mushy food but am still hungry. My mouth is still bleeding a little, like last time, if it is still like this tomorrow I will phone. Fee like I have been hit by a heavy weight boxer! However I will be over it soon enough. Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hannah is in my prayers.
> Please say Happy Birthday to the birthday boy.
> I am very tired but was told at the dentist to stay upright as long as possible and to sleep with an extra pillow when I do go to bed. I have had some mushy food but am still hungry. My mouth is still bleeding a little, like last time, if it is still like this tomorrow I will phone. Fee like I have been hit by a heavy weight boxer! However I will be over it soon enough. Take care all.


Hope you do manage to get some rest!, of course your clocks changed only a few days ago, so there is that as well! Hugs, but very gentle ones!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look what came in one of my emails today - anyone grow their own garlic? --- sam

Pickled Green Garlic Shoots

Ingredients

1 cup Champagne vinegar 
½ cup sugar 
2 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon whole coriander seeds 
½ teaspoon whole anise seeds 
½ teaspoon whole black peppercorns 
½ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
5 large fresh basil leaves 
10 ounce trimmed fresh green garlic shoots (with the greens and some roots attached

Directions

Sterilize 1 (16 oz) jar with its lid according to the manufacturers instructions (or 2 or 3 smaller jars).

Meanwhile, stir together vinegar, sugar, salt, coriander seeds, anise seeds, peppercorns, red-pepper flakes, basil, and 2 cups water in a large sauce pan sized to fit the onions laying flat in as close to a single layer as possible.

Bring to a boil.

Add garlic shoots; return to a boil.

Reduce heat, cover, and simmer until tender, 15 to 18 minutes.

Remove from heat, and let cool completely in the liquid, about 1 ½ hours.

Carefully gather the garlic shoots into a bundle all facing the same direction.

Place them in the prepared jar, root end first, then swirl the greens inside. Fill the jar with as much liquid as necessary to completely submerge. Spoon in as much of the seeds and basil as you can.

Secure the jars with the sterilized lids & bands.

Place the jars back in the sterilizer or pot of water and process by boiling for 15 minutes.

Remove carefully with tongs. Cool, then store in a dry place for at least 3 weeks before opening.

Once opened they can be refrigerated in their liquid in an airtight container up to 1 month.

http://www.sippitysup.com/pickled-green-garlic-spring/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sippitysup%2FZlCT+%28Sippity+Sup%29


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you do manage to get some rest!, of course your clocks changed only a few days ago, so there is that as well! Hugs, but very gentle ones!


Thank you. Yes we did have to put our clocks forward by an hour, on Mother's Day of all days! It takes me ages for the difference to no longer be noticeable, and don' t ever feel really right till we have gone back to GMT.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the hat Kathy - what kind of yarn did you use - it looks really soft and warm. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Tami, I got the hook at Knitting Temptations in Dublin, OH. On the northwest side off Columbus. Less than $25 so thought that was good.
> 
> Sorry to hear that your mom wasn't doing so good in the evening. Hope things are better or as good as they can get.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Hannah is in my prayers.
> Please say Happy Birthday to the birthday boy.
> I am very tired but was told at the dentist to stay upright as long as possible and to sleep with an extra pillow when I do go to bed. I have had some mushy food but am still hungry. My mouth is still bleeding a little, like last time, if it is still like this tomorrow I will phone. Fee like I have been hit by a heavy weight boxer! However I will be over it soon enough. Take care all.


I was told to put a damp tea bag on the bleeding area and that will help stop it and helps with pain. Don't know if it works or not, dd wouldn't do it as she doesn't like tea. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you. Yes we did have to put our clocks forward by an hour, on Mother's Day of all days! It takes me ages for the difference to no longer be noticeable, and don' t ever feel really right till we have gone back to GMT.


That makes for an awfully long time with your body clock out of kilter!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn...Hang in there. The treatment will happen soon and then back to meds and feeling better. Glad to hear that your DH is doing better. You have been a source of strength for him and I am sure he wants to do likewise for you. 

Caren...I hope your day with Seth has been delightful. 

Julie...Sending hugs your way. Your knitting is so beautiful. I saw your lace on the lace site and was in awe of it. I am so glad that you are back with us on a daily basis. 

Patches...So glad that things are a bit better for you. You have had a rough few weeks. Hopefully warmer weather will lift your spirits as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Railyn...Hang in there. The treatment will happen soon and then back to meds and feeling better. Glad to hear that your DH is doing better. You have been a source of strength for him and I am sure he wants to do likewise for you.
> 
> Caren...I hope your day with Seth has been delightful.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pacer! I have swapped my computer chair for one a bit more comfy, and I type with one hand, with my knitting held in the other!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I may be thinking of another yarn that was at the MW Stitches show that was made out of recycled jeans...I'll have to check it out.


I have some yarn by Kollage that is recycled jeans, I love it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


From your lips to God's ears. Praying with you .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Although it is close to noon. Up, had my breakfast of oatmeal, pineapple bits and a nut/dried fruit mix. Am crocheting a baby hat, back loops, with the new crochet hook. It has a wooden egg shaped handle and its interchangeable. Not too bad to work with. Back loop crocheting is tedious for me but I want to get this one done to see how it looks.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, hope wherever you get a run to, the wind and weather isn't too bad. David said it was pretty windy this morning going from Denver to Brush and he was empty, had a couple worried moments, but made it okay, he said there was no place he could pull over and park safely, and in a way that the wind couldn't just blow him over anyway. He should be in Kansas pretty soon, if he isn't already, hopefully the wind got much better after he left Brush. 
Stay safe and warm, hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Oh, definite prayers that it is just an error. Hugs


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a blessed day this is then!. Happy birthday to your son!


Ditto


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was told to put a damp tea bag on the bleeding area and that will help stop it and helps with pain. Don't know if it works or not, dd wouldn't do it as she doesn't like tea. Might be worth a try.


The damp tea bag acts as an astringent. You put the damp tea bag back between the jaws over the extraction sites and BITE down hard, this puts pressure on the bleeding area and also acts as a coagulant. You can just bite down hard on a piece of gauze and get almost the same effect. We put a knot in a 4 x 4 piece of gauze and have our patients bite down on that. Most likely, you don't have a piece of gauze, but a corner of a clean cotton cloth should work as well. Good luck on stopping the ooze.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Railyn...Hang in there. The treatment will happen soon and then back to meds and feeling better. Glad to hear that your DH is doing better. You have been a source of strength for him and I am sure he wants to do likewise for you.
> 
> Caren...I hope your day with Seth has been delightful.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I got the same advice when I had my wisdom teeth pulled out many years ago...It helps the skin close over and heal and helps stop infection and lessens the bleeding. Worked for me---but I was open to anything.



pammie1234 said:


> I was told to put a damp tea bag on the bleeding area and that will help stop it and helps with pain. Don't know if it works or not, dd wouldn't do it as she doesn't like tea. Might be worth a try.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, was done work early so I walked home.

Deuce was at the vet today and has a cone on and 2 types of meds.

They said it is a problem with his anal glands. He hasn't eaten in 2 days and he has been chewing at that spot and this is what happened.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going to go back and catch up.

Ok I have caught up for now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another picture of the pups, they are listening well. I told them to sit and stay. when they hear the bag of treats they drop on their bum and sit before I even tell them.


The 2nd one is for Sam. I had to get a picture, notice the name of the shop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


~~~Railyn...Glad Ray is doing well. Wish you were doing as well, but it will come soon! Our prayers are wrapping you in comfort and ease. Take care and know you have easing, healing prayers on your side. It will get better!
Positive thoughts! Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Caren!!! Were any of the animals hurt? Will it be covered by insurance? Dear oh dear oh dear! What do they think caused the fire? Bless your heart. How terrible!



NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Another one is to count backwards from 100 by 7s. (I practice.)


~~~That's going to require a whole bunch of practice! maybe some memorization, too! :roll: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think tomorrow is opening day for the tigers also. --- sam


~~~Opening Day for all teams. I think all teams played today...when all teams are in first place! At least until the 9th inning! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, very quiet on here at the moment. A lovely warm day here today, we had a high of 32C. It is just starting to cool down a bit now... 8.30pm. All still the same here... DD seems to have gastric reflux now that she has "dropped" . However she is pretty whingy about being uncomfortable and back ache, I think maybe things are exagerated coz she is so exhausted from being ill for so long. Mind you she is not very good with pain either. I am not looking forward to the labour.... it will be hard watching her go through it.
> 
> Hugs to everyone going through hard times, sickness or pain.


~~~Hugs and best wishes for both of you. And at the end....a beautiful baby!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have the Denise interchangeable crochet set and I love them.
> The don't go small enough for thread or Irish crochet (the steel hooks) but if you make afghans they are fantastic. I bought a 50" cable for the knitted afghans too with my Denise needles. The crochet hooks come in US F6 to size l9 or 3.75 mm to size l5 mm. I would highly recommend both sets. I don't like them for some projects but I have longer cab les for the knitting set so they are great for knitting anything like a baby afghan or a longer afghan - I do like the Addi Turbos for magic loop and I have up to 5.5mm (US 9) so use them quite often. I don't look for any others as these work for me .
> 
> Tami - I would take her to the doctor as it sounds as if she might have had a TIA (transent ischemic attack) and it is often the
> ...


Shirley, DB has lots of experience with strokes and TIA's. His wife had a stroke at the age of 40 in 2007, and has had many TIA's since. He has POA for mom, and will take her. She should be having an appt. soon with the heart dr. anyway.

I have the knit picks interchangeable knitting needles in both the Harmony and the metal. I love them. A friend bought the interchangeable crochet hooks with the ball for a handle like Kathy's a couple of years ago and showed them to us at our knitting group. I wrote down the info on them, then promptly lost it! As I hold my hooks across the palm of my hand to crochet, I think I would like those a lot.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Oops. I'm very easily side tracked tonight. I've done 3 loads of laundry and made a pound cake, besides dinner tonight. Saturday was horrible for the fibro, and I pray our friends here didn't suffer much. Then had mom yesterday, which always wears me out, on top of the residual from the fibro. Today I felt really good. Guess I did too much.

I meant to say that I have Hannah and Gwen in my prayers.

Julie, I love the Guernsey! You look great in it!

Gagesmom, The tins look really good on top of the cabinets.

Tami


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, I just saw your photos. Oh my goodness! Are the animals and family all right?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening from a sunny Great Bend. It is currently -2c/28f at 8:32 in the morning. We are promised temperatures of 5c/41f by mid afternoon, will be a nice change from what we have been getting.
> 
> I will have Seth today so will not be on a lot, I have a few errands to finish up before the afternoon. Have a great day.
> 
> ...


~~~Great! I feel like that today! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Caren!!! Were any of the animals hurt? Will it be covered by insurance? Dear oh dear oh dear! What do they think caused the fire? Bless your heart. How terrible!


I imagine all animals are out I leave the doors open so they can come and go. Dogs are ok. We have no idea what started it but there are 4 freezers full of meat. They have been here for over an hour now. I think they might have it out. They are digging for hot spots now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


Congratulations! And Happy Birthday to your DS. Wishing him many more.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just after 11am and vaccuming is done, recycling is out, Gage is registered for school and I have made an apt for Deuce at the vets.


~~~Right across the street.....VERY convenient! You may become a hub for kids dropping by. Could be fun!:thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

No. no.no. You have had enough! So sorry for your news.

Nanacaren


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Tami, And I'm sure there are others here that are probably more familiar with this. But I've had acquaintances that, when they got older, would have what I've heard called, 'sundown syndrome'. They're fine all day but as it gets later and closer to night time, it's almost like they have dementia. It usually happens after they've been sick or through a traumatic experience but not always.
> We had a woman in her early 90's in my apt. building that lived alone and was fine all day. But as it got late in the afternoon, she became very confused to the point of not remembering where her apartment was. Other than that, she had no problems.
> Junek


June, Mom does have some dementia already. Her dr. says it is not alzheimers but her mother and her brother both had it. Grandma would want to be home before dark if she went anywhere when hers started. Mom seemed the same way this winter.

Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, so sorry you lost your barn. Pray no animals involved.
Gwennie, of course we will pray for Hannah and you. How hard to have to wait.
Well had interview to get work done at Loma Linda Dental school. Then went to Aaron Brothers? Art a supply and Barnes & Noble. Then to Dr. LEWIS, my new G/E guy at Loma Linda. We are going to taper Uceris. He thinks that is why I bruise so easy. Every other day for two weeks then off. We will consider tapering Mercapotur if all is well. Continue with turmeric.
Long darn day. Thankfully winds not as blustery as yesterday but picking up.
My DD Amy called when we got home and offered to go to Charleston with me. My older DD said she would go also. I'm so thankful. It will be lovely to be with them for a week. Also, with being 72 and having FM and ulcerative colitis wasn't thrilled to have to do 12 hrs. Plane trip alone. Considered breaking it up by visiting stepdaughter and two grandkids in Dallas for a day each way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, I just saw your photos. Oh my goodness! Are the animals and family all right?


The animals are ok as far as I know still not allowed to go up to check. No power though.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> Caren, have loads of fun with Seth. Snowball fight in the house. Only a grandma would do that.
> 
> Spider, hope you got some sleep. Driving prayers for David. My DB is on his way to Kilgore, TX today from OH. Fingers crossed that I get a few good loads this week and the last one leaves little deadhead to get home for the DGS (2 of them) birthday party.
> ...


~~~fingers crossed for the b'day party. Those are events NOT to be missed! Drive safely...dodge those loose tire-cannons!
Carol il/oh


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tami, I got the hook at Knitting Temptations in Dublin, OH. On the northwest side off Columbus. Less than $25 so thought that was good.
> 
> Sorry to hear that your mom wasn't doing so good in the evening. Hope things are better or as good as they can get.
> 
> ...


Kathy, love the hat! Thanks for the info. To go to M's sister's we get off at the Pickerington exit from 70, then turn right. (Don't ask! My sense of direction stinks) There is, or was, a yarn shop in one of the plazas on the left before you get to Refugee Rd. Small but the people are nice. It's been a couple of years since I had the chance to stop in.

Prayers for Jack, also, and anyone else in need.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am now radio-active. Had the radio-active iodine today. Tomorrow I can start eatting normal again. I have to stay home for 5 days and a few feet away from Ray. I also start my thyroid repacement tomorrow. It was take several days for me to feel normal again but it is a start.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


Oh no! Prayers headed your way. Hope no animals, or humans, were hurt, and that insurance will pay for the damage.

Tami


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :
> 
> And it is time for a group hug!
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all who are sore or in any other need)))))))))))))))))))))))))


~~~I'm in in in! Needing some healing.... :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone, was done work early so I walked home.
> 
> Deuce was at the vet today and has a cone on and 2 types of meds.
> 
> They said it is a problem with his anal glands. He hasn't eaten in 2 days and he has been chewing at that spot and this is what happened.


looks nasty- thank goodness he has not destroyed his cone! Took Ringo about a minute to have his smashed when he had his stitches!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Another picture of the pups, they are listening well. I told them to sit and stay. when they hear the bag of treats they drop on their bum and sit before I even tell them.
> 
> The 2nd one is for Sam. I had to get a picture, notice the name of the shop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


positive conditioning is the way to go!

The shop looks interesting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oops. I'm very easily side tracked tonight. I've done 3 loads of laundry and made a pound cake, besides dinner tonight. Saturday was horrible for the fibro, and I pray our friends here didn't suffer much. Then had mom yesterday, which always wears me out, on top of the residual from the fibro. Today I felt really good. Guess I did too much.
> 
> I meant to say that I have Hannah and Gwen in my prayers.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tami! #2 is coming along! A lot slower because it is 4 ply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


Caren that is terrible- was it just the animals in it- are they all safe? I don't suppose you could get much water to it even if you had known sooner. Fire spreads so fast.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am starting to get annoyed that there are still so many boxes piled up in Gages room as well as my own. So I unpacked quite a few that have my collection of tins and put them away. These pics are just SOME of the tins I have collected over the years.


~~~Holy-moly! THAT is a collection! Do you know the show "American Pickers"! I'm sure they would LOVE to visit your shelves! There are really cute tins there! :thumbup: :thumbup:

~~~hmmmm? How often do you have to dust?...er...do you dust? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> They all live a distance away and I haven't seen them in almost 5 years but I'll call him tonight.
> Trisha


Happy birthday to your son. I can't imagine not seeing my kids & grandkids for 5 yrs, it feels strange if I don't see them for a week. Where do they live?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The animals are ok as far as I know still not allowed to go up to check. No power though.


That's a relief, though if all the freezers are lost, that's not good.  I'm so sorry that happened.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am now radio-active. Had the radio-active iodine today. Tomorrow I can start eatting normal again. I have to stay home for 5 days and a few feet away from Ray. I also start my thyroid repacement tomorrow. It was take several days for me to feel normal again but it is a start.


Healing energy coming your way, dear lady! And to Ray as well--glad to hear he's doing so well.

Healing thoughts for all others, all ages, who are in need.

I'm hanging in this week, trying to get going on some of these projects--hoping to get out to the back yard and do some work out there. It sure does need it. DD will help me; we just have to find a day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in in in! Needing some healing.... :?


I'm in too!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> so sorry to hear you're in for more bad weather. How is your Mom? I hope she's doing better. Be careful going back and forth to work. How does DH like his new job? I know he's so happy to be back at work.
> Junek


The storm hit at four today just as I was leaving work. We had lost all our snow and we are suppose to get 4-6 inches. North of here is getting more. We have fifty mile an hour winds. 
Mom got home today before the storm hit. Called her over noon and she sounded good and my brother is staying with her a few days, she should be back to normal we hope. DH is fighting the flu right now, but does enjoy the new job. We are so thankful this opportunity came about. It is perfect for him.
I am behind on everything I feel. Now I have an apt and a house to unpack, but not complaining a year ago didn't know what was going to happen. But a little time to myself would be nice. Haven't knitted in a month or more.
Prayers and peace to all. And a big hug. Hope everyone is feeling better.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no Caren, glad that no one or no animal was hurt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG Caren, I think you have had more than your share of bad things happen lately, enough already. I hope most will be covered by insurance, too bad about the freezers but glad the animals weren't inside.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No dusting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Still out there messing about.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45pm and I am off to bed. It will be a long night with Deuce and his cone. I am hoping the poor fella can get comfy and get some sleep. Check in tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caren, I am so sorry that this has happened. I know that we are thankful that no one or no animals were injured, but losing the barn must be devastating. I hope that you will be able to replace it soon and with very little out of pocket money. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Railyn, I hope that the treatment will begin to heal you without too much discomfort. Prayers for you and Ray.

I hope Alan is doing well and you will hear from Mayo soon.

Hugs to everyone that is in need. Sometimes a virtual hug is just as good as a personal one. (Or almost as good.) I hope everyone has a good night/day and one that is filled with joy and happiness, and sweet dreams! Love and hugs to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Still out there messing about.


And still so much smoke- you poor darling!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Caren, I am so sorry to hear of the barn fire. Wish there were something that I could do to help besides offering a virtual hug or a hand to hold along with prayers for you and the family in dealing with this new layer of stress.
{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}
Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


~~~DD HAnnah is at the top of the list. This has to be a tough weight on your heart. Know that we all are surrounding you & Hannah with healing, soothing, supporting waves of love. False positives are all too frequent...fingers, toes, eyes & heart beats crossed :!:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh Caren: I am so sorry. This is just so much more than you need after everything else that has happened this winter. Prayers and strengthening thoughts for you my Dear. Take a deep breath and turn it all over to the higher power.
Please know that you are in all our thoughts, would that we could do more.
Trisha



NanaCaren said:


> Still out there messing about.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a pictures of the Denise crochet set -- I use them all the time. There are short cables for them that I didn't get into the picture.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, I am weary tonight - seem to have a sinus situation as the weather is finally supposed to change from cold winter to melting snow and plus zero temperatures. We are really really ready. I get sinus quite badly and so will dose myself up and get some sleep. Woke up at 5 am and didn't sleep today. I will putting out a Happenings tomorrow and so some workshop 'stuff'.

I am sorry I didn't get a chance to see what was going on-- I will try to check in the morning and see how everyone is doing. I hope everyone is doing okay. Love to all -- see you all tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And still so much smoke- you poor darling!


It is still not much different, lots of smoke. All my yarn was stored out in the top half along with my stamps, material all my craft supplies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is still not much different, lots of smoke. All my yarn was stored out in the top half along with my stamps, material all my craft supplies


That really is disastrous. I am so sorry. This is going to take some time before it sinks in just what has been lost, I suspect.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Caren, I'm so sorry for the loss of your barn, but grateful the animals all seem to be OK. I do hope the insurance will be able to get you some sort of temporary shelter for them right away.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, I am so sorry. What is next for you. You need some boring days for sure. I hope all the animals were out. What in the world could have caused it??? To many things happening, we are all here for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That really is disastrous. I am so sorry. This is going to take some time before it sinks in just what has been lost, I suspect.


It is starting to sink in when I think of all the craft supplies and wood woking shop, all the kiln dried hardwood some of it was stuff you cam't get any more. full slabs over two feet wide and a good foot+ thick. I have had to think and tell what was in there twice now. Just glad there was not a lot photo equipment out there. Lots of antiques too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is starting to sink in when I think of all the craft supplies and wood woking shop, all the kiln dried hardwood some of it was stuff you cam't get any more. full slabs over two feet wide and a good foot+ thick. I have had to think and tell what was in there twice now. Just glad there was not a lot photo equipment out there. Lots of antiques too.


Remember we are here when you need to weep. Hugs my dear!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Caren, what a tragedy! I feel so bad for you. You know all your friends here are thinking of you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


~~~And so you should be! :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy every moment!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Remember we are here when you need to weep. Hugs my dear!


I know and I thank you all for being here. I have been crying since I saw it. There were things form my late niece in the barn, I can never replace them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Devon. Had alovely day in the sunshine. Gks are having a grest time.
> here's a photo of where we are staying.
> Hugs to everyone.


First I thought solar panels- and then decided probably windows in the roof! Place looks lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone. It's only Sunday afternoon and we're already on page 33. I'd appreciate it if you could remember my sister's granddaughter, Mara. She is just 19 months old and recently diagnosed with juvenile arthritis. Poor little thing can't understand why her knees hurt so much. She is on medication, and last time I talked to my sister, the Dr. was thinking of increasing her meds. There is lots of arthritis in our family, but she is the first child affected. Thanks. Jinny


Had no idea it could struck such young kids but I guess everything can struck very young kids. The poor little thing so young to be having arthritis and the medications that she will need can't be good for her. But what else can they do?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know and I thank you all for being here. I have been crying since I saw it. There were things form my late niece in the barn, I can never replace them.


so much irreplaceable- but no casualties amongst the animals? yarn can be replaced. the timber less so, the pieces from your niece, never- So long as the tears are flowing...
and another (((((((((big hug))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> so much irreplaceable- but no casualties amongst the animals? yarn can be replaced. the timber less so, the pieces from your niece, never- So long as the tears are flowing...
> and another (((((((((big hug))))))))))


thanks for the hugs. I think I'm going i get some sleep now been a long day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thanks for the hugs. I think I'm going i get some sleep now been a long day.


sounds like the best idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very long week. In a word, I feel terrible. I don't mind the diet but being off all thyroid has made me so tired. I went to the clinic the end of the week and was complaining that I was feeling so terrible. I was told that I would feel worse before I felt better. I have the radio active treatment tomorrow and then in 24 hours I can eat normal food and take thyroid. It will be a few days before I am feeling better. I have to go in semi-isolation for about a week. I am so looking forward to feeling normal again. I haven't even felt like knitting or even reading.
> Ray is doing amazing. He walkes around the house with a walker and says he is feeling well. He has therpy at the house so that is easy. The therapist even took him outside for a short walk Friday. His recovery is something to behold.
> Again, I thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers. They have made a lot of difference and I want to give the praise of God


Glad one of you is feeling better- just as well as you don't sound like you would be able to do much for him. Sorry you are feeling so poorly and that all you have to look forward to in the short term at least is feeling worse. Is Ray going to be OK if you are going to get worse yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Another one is to count backwards from 100 by 7s. (I practice.)


For some reason though I am hopeless at maths I don't find this one too difficult as long as I have time to figure it out as I go. No wonder I struggled at school when I can't spell or do maths. Always was a good reader though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers 36 ! We are supposed to be 32C then 24c then about four days of 19C. Its all been up and down like a yo yo (as usual)


And we exceeded it- don't know the official maximum but it was 36.6 at one point. However it is meant to be only 24 tomorrow. Maybe this time the hot weather is gone. Thought it had already but I was wrong.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Caren,
What devastating news. I am so sorry for your losses especially those that cannot be replaced.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will keep thinking positive for you- hope you are able to let us now when labour does start- so we can 'be there' for you!


 :thumbup: I will try.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And we exceeded it- don't know the official maximum but it was 36.6 at one point. However it is meant to be only 24 tomorrow. Maybe this time the hot weather is gone. Thought it had already but I was wrong.


And we exceeded ours also.... 35.9C. It is hot hot wind, ugh.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> 50 years ago today I had been in labour for 5 days. Then TaDa a beautiful baby boy.
> I didn't dilate, the afterbirth was under the baby and the cord was around his neck. I was one very frightened 21 year old. We were living in Kitchener Ontario with no family near by.
> This child grew to be a wonderful boy and young man - straight A student, top Air Cadet in the province at 19 years and a recipient of the Duke of Edinborough Award and BA at 20.
> Today, this wonderful child has been married to a lovely lady for 24 years and is the father of my two fabulous Grandsons (15 & 21) Difficult start; but, what a success. I guess you can tell that I'm a pretty proud Mama.
> ...


What a blessing that he had no problems after such a start. And you must have been one exhausted new mum by then-5 days is a long time. No wonder you are proud now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And we exceeded ours also.... 35.9C. It is hot hot wind, ugh.


Not far behind us then. Feels like summer again and just a few days ago I was saying it felt like spring (know it was autumn but felt like spring!)
At elast now the tempertaure starts to drop by htis time- under 36 now, but in the peak of summer we could just be reaching our peak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I will try.


And we will understand if it proves impossible!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Years and years ago, I had a message from my dr's office to come in after I'd had a PAP smear...scared me to death. Found out I had a yeast infection. Something so minor (although uncomfortable) but do you think anyone would tell me anything over the phone????NO...worried myself sick until I got to the dr's office.
> Hope the same thing happens with Hannah...with everything so computerized these days....it probably is a glitch...
> But prayers for you both will continue...THey certainly can't hurt!!
> Junek


Same thing happened to me as well- and it was so minor that I can't even remember what it was but told I needed to see the doctor soon and they fitted me in quickly (and she is normally hard to get in to see. Last two times I have tried been 2 or 3 weeks and here they got me in the next day I think it was). And I already had an appoitment to see her but no I was told it could't wait. Whatever it was could have waited.
So could well be nothing Gwen. And even if they are low need not be significant. Some people just have things slightly different to normal. Vicky has high platelets which can be serious but no reason for it has been found. So now the blood bank love her because she has so many of them they can use! But wouldn't use the blood until they knew that it was nothing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone, was done work early so I walked home.
> 
> Deuce was at the vet today and has a cone on and 2 types of meds.
> 
> They said it is a problem with his anal glands. He hasn't eaten in 2 days and he has been chewing at that spot and this is what happened.


Looks very painful. Continueing to chew it would not be good that is for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers for a safe trip --- sam


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, hope wherever you get a run to, the wind and weather isn't too bad. David said it was pretty windy this morning going from Denver to Brush and he was empty, had a couple worried moments, but made it okay, he said there was no place he could pull over and park safely, and in a way that the wind couldn't just blow him over anyway. He should be in Kansas pretty soon, if he isn't already, hopefully the wind got much better after he left Brush.
> Stay safe and warm, hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks sore - pore deuce - hopefully you can get it cleared up with the meds - sending lots of healing energy to deuce. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone, was done work early so I walked home.
> 
> Deuce was at the vet today and has a cone on and 2 types of meds.
> 
> They said it is a problem with his anal glands. He hasn't eaten in 2 days and he has been chewing at that spot and this is what happened.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am now radio-active. Had the radio-active iodine today. Tomorrow I can start eatting normal again. I have to stay home for 5 days and a few feet away from Ray. I also start my thyroid repacement tomorrow. It was take several days for me to feel normal again but it is a start.


At least there is now an end in sight for you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great name for a business - will show the picture to Heidi. thanks melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Another picture of the pups, they are listening well. I told them to sit and stay. when they hear the bag of treats they drop on their bum and sit before I even tell them.
> 
> The 2nd one is for Sam. I had to get a picture, notice the name of the shop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh caren - I feel terrible for you - were any of the animals hurt? think this calls for several glasses of wine. soothing energy zooming you way. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caren how devastating for you to lose so many significant things. At least you still have a house and the animals have probably survived. While much can be replaced (what fun you can have buying more yarn, material etc) some is irreplaceable. Crying is perfectlly acceptable- and on top of all the other things that have been going on for you recently it must just seem like you can't keep going. Whats next? I guess you are wondering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only way now is up railyn - healing energy zooming your way for you and ray - get plenty of rest - listen to your body and rest when it tells you to. won't be long now and both of you will be in the pink. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I am now radio-active. Had the radio-active iodine today. Tomorrow I can start eatting normal again. I have to stay home for 5 days and a few feet away from Ray. I also start my thyroid repacement tomorrow. It was take several days for me to feel normal again but it is a start.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my thoughts exactly carol - I know my cleaning skills and they don't include dusting very often. lol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Holy-moly! THAT is a collection! Do you know the show "American Pickers"! I'm sure they would LOVE to visit your shelves! There are really cute tins there! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ~~~hmmmm? How often do you have to dust?...er...do you dust? :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Glad you are home safely! the lighter of pocket is par for the course with dentists, isn't it?! Going straight to bed is an excellent idea to work off the injection- let alone the battering of the extractions- last time I had extractions they took out about 7- had to have it done so they could proceed with the hernia op. I needed, back in 2010- Glad you have only a partial, not a total as I have had to have, and still persevere with! :thumbup:
> Another hug for you!
> 
> And it is time for a group hug!
> ...


Ditto to Martina.... well thats behind you now.

Hugs... I am in


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh caren - I am so sorry - I can't imagine the loss you must be feeling. hugs to you --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is still not much different, lots of smoke. All my yarn was stored out in the top half along with my stamps, material all my craft supplies


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> April Fool's Day, down here. The clocks go back Sunday morning- We will have a month of lighter mornings, then back to winter gloom. There has been a landmark ruling at the court at den Hague, the Japanese have lost their case to have a 'scientific' killing of Whales, in our southern oceans- Thank Goodness.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Of course will pray for Hannah, Gwen! So sorry you have this extra scare.


Ditto... absolutely. Thinking of you both, try not to worry too much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Praying for Hannah, Spider, and Alan as well as all the rest of us who have a specific need just now.
> 
> Hang in there and take care.
> 
> Ohio Joy


From me too......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is still not much different, lots of smoke. All my yarn was stored out in the top half along with my stamps, material all my craft supplies


Oh Caren, what a terrible thing to have happen. Thank goodness no one was hurt though. Still very disastrous for you and frightening.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


Oh Caren! I hope any animals in there were got out safely. What a shock for you. How old was the barn? Round here barns tend to be lovely old buildings. Hope your insurance will cover you. Hugs for you. x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi, just checking in briefly. We're in the north of England at my friend's timeshare house and it's a beautiful place....if only we could see it for the mist! Hopefully today will be brighter and I might get some photos. Keeping Gwen, Caren, Marilyn and everyone else in my thoughts.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Caren!!! Were any of the animals hurt? Will it be covered by insurance? Dear oh dear oh dear! What do they think caused the fire? Bless your heart. How terrible!


Oh my, I pray the aminals were not hurt, prayers going up for you now oh my


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it is 8.30pm and still 28c! :shock: 

I had my flu injection today., and I really havent done much of anything else. Now I am trying to remember everything I meant to comment about..... Gagesmom.. I hope the trouble with you dog clears up quickly and I hope he manages the cone, my Oscar did really well when he had to have a cone on for a week or so.

Now I havent a clue... so thinking of you all. Take care.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, so sorry you lost your barn. Pray no animals involved.
> Gwennie, of course we will pray for Hannah and you. How hard to have to wait.
> Well had interview to get work done at Loma Linda Dental school. Then went to Aaron Brothers? Art a supply and Barnes & Noble. Then to Dr. LEWIS, my new G/E guy at Loma Linda. We are going to taper Uceris. He thinks that is why I bruise so easy. Every other day for two weeks then off. We will consider tapering Mercapotur if all is well. Continue with turmeric.
> Long darn day. Thankfully winds not as blustery as yesterday but picking up.
> My DD Amy called when we got home and offered to go to Charleston with me. My older DD said she would go also. I'm so thankful. It will be lovely to be with them for a week. Also, with being 72 and having FM and ulcerative colitis wasn't thrilled to have to do 12 hrs. Plane trip alone. Considered breaking it up by visiting stepdaughter and two grandkids in Dallas for a day each way.


its so nice to have family that care, and things always work out for the best. Praying everything works out. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I am now radio-active. Had the radio-active iodine today. Tomorrow I can start eatting normal again. I have to stay home for 5 days and a few feet away from Ray. I also start my thyroid repacement tomorrow. It was take several days for me to feel normal again but it is a start.


you will be good, the rest will help until the Meds kick in.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in in in! Needing some healing.... :?


ditto on that


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Still out there messing about.


OH MY!! sending you a Big Hug right now.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is still not much different, lots of smoke. All my yarn was stored out in the top half along with my stamps, material all my craft supplies


  not good


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thanks for the hugs. I think I'm going i get some sleep now been a long day.


rest well Sis. we are all hurting with you, and praying. :-(


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

not a night for sleep, been up for a while. trying not to make to much noise, don't want to wake up DGD.
Praying is special this time of morning, so praying for Caren, also praying for comfort, healing, peace, understanding, joy, and let it be laced with love. for all my KTP family


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OH MY!! sending you a Big Hug right now.


Thank you for the hugs. NOt much sleep at all and my day is packed full of things to get done before this happened.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very spring like Great Bend. The sun is shinny, birds are singing and a crisp frost is in the air despite the devastation from last night. The temperature is currently -5c/23f at 07:01. We are promised temps of 7.7c/46f by the end of the day. 

Thank you to all those that have sent hugs and thoughts and prayers they are most appreciated. The house is still sleeping. 

Coffee this morning along with a couple photos. 

HUGS for everyone and gentle healing energy for all those in need.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for the hugs. NOt much sleep at all and my day is packed full of things to get done before this happened.


Take care Caren, thinking of you. Seems like you are really being tested at the moment.... hang in there. HUGS


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone, was done work early so I walked home.
> 
> Deuce was at the vet today and has a cone on and 2 types of meds.
> 
> They said it is a problem with his anal glands. He hasn't eaten in 2 days and he has been chewing at that spot and this is what happened.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone, was done work early so I walked home.
> 
> Deuce was at the vet today and has a cone on and 2 types of meds.
> 
> They said it is a problem with his anal glands. He hasn't eaten in 2 days and he has been chewing at that spot and this is what happened.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone, was done work early so I walked home.
> 
> Deuce was at the vet today and has a cone on and 2 types of meds.
> 
> They said it is a problem with his anal glands. He hasn't eaten in 2 days and he has been chewing at that spot and this is what happened.


WOW!! No wonder poor Deuce was trying to get relief. He doesn't look too perturbed by the cone but know it can't be comfortable. Hope what the vet did will solve his problems....no one needs a sore hiney!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very spring like Great Bend. The sun is shinny, birds are singing and a crisp frost is in the air despite the devastation from last night. The temperature is currently -5c/23f at 07:01. We are promised temps of 7.7c/46f by the end of the day.
> 
> Thank you to all those that have sent hugs and thoughts and prayers they are most appreciated. The house is still sleeping.
> 
> ...


Oh, my dear, what devastation. Big Hugs coming from me and Ringo- well more of a bounce from him- but you are much in my thoughts as you confront this new day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Another picture of the pups, they are listening well. I told them to sit and stay. when they hear the bag of treats they drop on their bum and sit before I even tell them.
> 
> The 2nd one is for Sam. I had to get a picture, notice the name of the shop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


They're so cute and look so alert....I know you're having fun with them. And it sounds like you're really enjoying the new apartment!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


Oh, Caren....how terrible. I'm so so sorry!!!! I hope Parker and all of your animals got out safely. 
Sending up a load of prayers for you!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Guernsey #2 underway getting the pattern set right on second attempt, using stitch markers for each panel this time round.
It will be easier once the panels are showing the design clearly- but I completely lost my way first time round!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Railyn--Hoping that you will feel better very soon. 

Caren--Thinking of you and your family. So sorry this happened.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The official photo of the Cambridges prior to setting out for New Zealand and Australia


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June, Mom does have some dementia already. Her dr. says it is not alzheimers but her mother and her brother both had it. Grandma would want to be home before dark if she went anywhere when hers started. Mom seemed the same way this winter.
> 
> Tami


I hope the dr can find something to improve her condition. I know it's heartbreaking for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am now radio-active. Had the radio-active iodine today. Tomorrow I can start eatting normal again. I have to stay home for 5 days and a few feet away from Ray. I also start my thyroid repacement tomorrow. It was take several days for me to feel normal again but it is a start.


So glad the treatments have started....do you wonder if you'd glow in the dark!!? (smile) I know you're more than ready to have some normal food.
Hugs to you and Ray.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> The storm hit at four today just as I was leaving work. We had lost all our snow and we are suppose to get 4-6 inches. North of here is getting more. We have fifty mile an hour winds.
> Mom got home today before the storm hit. Called her over noon and she sounded good and my brother is staying with her a few days, she should be back to normal we hope. DH is fighting the flu right now, but does enjoy the new job. We are so thankful this opportunity came about. It is perfect for him.
> I am behind on everything I feel. Now I have an apt and a house to unpack, but not complaining a year ago didn't know what was going to happen. But a little time to myself would be nice. Haven't knitted in a month or more.
> Prayers and peace to all. And a big hug. Hope everyone is feeling better.


So glad you got home safely and that Mom is doing better. I know you're relieved that DB will be with her for a few days. And prayers for DH fighting the flu. I hope he isn't generous and shares it with you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Still out there messing about.


Oh, Caren, my dear. I know you'll be glad when this spell of bad luck is over....I'm so sorry about your barn and thankful that the animals are apparently all right.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thanks for the hugs. I think I'm going i get some sleep now been a long day.


I wish there was something I could do to help. The only thing I can do is pray for your comfort. It's so much worse that there were things lost that are irreplaceable. And no amount of insurance coverage can replace those things.
Hugs,

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very spring like Great Bend. The sun is shinny, birds are singing and a crisp frost is in the air despite the devastation from last night. The temperature is currently -5c/23f at 07:01. We are promised temps of 7.7c/46f by the end of the day.
> 
> Thank you to all those that have sent hugs and thoughts and prayers they are most appreciated. The house is still sleeping.
> 
> ...


Oh, Caren...I could just cry for you...so much devastation!! My thoughts, hugs and prayers go with you today and every day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

well, I guess I was anxious to get the note posted.
Sorry, folks, this is getting to be a habit...not only a double post but a 3fer!
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey #2 underway getting the pattern set right on second attempt, using stitch markers for each panel this time round.
> It will be easier once the panels are showing the design clearly- but I completely lost my way first time round!


Looking forward to seeing the new one!
Jk


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very spring like Great Bend. The sun is shinny, birds are singing and a crisp frost is in the air despite the devastation from last night. The temperature is currently -5c/23f at 07:01. We are promised temps of 7.7c/46f by the end of the day.
> 
> Thank you to all those that have sent hugs and thoughts and prayers they are most appreciated. The house is still sleeping.
> 
> ...


WOW! Stay strong, I know how hard it is to, with the lost of things that meant so much to you, just know that prayers are being said for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no, what a terrible sight - hope the house and none of the animals or people were hurt.



NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Such devastation to finally get to see in the day's light --- for sure, many of the craft supplies can be replaced (I think we can start a pretty good supply for you from our extras), but the things from your niece and the freezer's full of meat and antiques are probably lost forever. What a hassle you have for clean up and rebuilding...breathe deeply and take break it down to one step-one day at a time so it doesn't become overwhelming. I'm here for you and ready to help out in any way I can. Prayers and hugs.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very spring like Great Bend. The sun is shinny, birds are singing and a crisp frost is in the air despite the devastation from last night. The temperature is currently -5c/23f at 07:01. We are promised temps of 7.7c/46f by the end of the day.
> 
> Thank you to all those that have sent hugs and thoughts and prayers they are most appreciated. The house is still sleeping.
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Caren I have just opened the TP to see your devastating news I am so sorry for your loss and can only send you hugs from Scotland((((((((hugs)))))))to you and your family xx


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, good morning. Thinking of you. What a devastating loss of things you can not replace. Know that our hearts are with you. 
Marilyn, forgot to say that while it sounds funny to say "I'm radioactive" it might feel very scared. Sorry. I got overwhelmed by Caren's fire.
Angora, are you ok? Haven't seen a post.
Have vet appt for Shadow at 11:20 a.m.
Will be cleaning today as DD coming tomorrow.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Prayers coming!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15am and it was a long night with Deuce.

Going to catch up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice and hugs after my dental visit. I did as my dentist said and kept the denture in till 3a m then was too sore and tired to put up with it any longer. The oozing stopped shortly after and I slept fitfully. I kept waking myself up when I turned over and touched tender spots on my face. I feel a lot better today, still sore but improving. Much to my surprise the dental receptionist phoned to ask how I was, which was kind. 
Caren, what a terrible thing to happen. If there is anything we can do to help please say. You are in our thoughts and prayers. You and the animals are safe, and while most things can be replaced, it is important tat you still have the memories of your niece, who wouldn't want you to be upset I am sure. Get as much rest as possible during this difficult time. You are in my prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

martina so happy to hear your mouth is feeling better today
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

june you are right no one needs a sore hiney. 

caren my heart just broke when I saw the photos this morning.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Caren -- I am soo sorry! I didn't see your post and pictures - I feel so sad for you and wish I was there to give you a hug and help you 
clean up. We would all be there if we could. My thoughts surround you with love. You have had a terrible time lately and I hope this is the end and spring will bring a new awakening everything will settle down for you. Remember how lucky the family was in the accident - and also realize that things are things -- Hard to do -- we had a huge flood years ago and I thought I was never going to get over it -- We did and we managed - you will too. You have so many people in your family who love you and then you have us. I Hope these little chicadees give you some comfort. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


Caren, I just saw about the fire. How awful. I pray none of the animals were hurt. I see where you said they are able to come and go so are probably all out. How devastating. I know lots of things were destroyed and things that had meaning or can't be replaced. Just so sorry. I do thank God that no person was harmed or killed. Holding you in prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everyone, was done work early so I walked home.
> 
> Deuce was at the vet today and has a cone on and 2 types of meds.
> 
> They said it is a problem with his anal glands. He hasn't eaten in 2 days and he has been chewing at that spot and this is what happened.


Ooh poor pup, he'll be back to normal soon thankfully. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Awww, just saw Deuce's poor bottom.  Ouch. Hope you can keep the cone on him.

My sisters are gone and I am missing them already. I am the luckiest sister to have them as sisters and my friends. Special, special people. They are welcome any time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Another picture of the pups, they are listening well. I told them to sit and stay. when they hear the bag of treats they drop on their bum and sit before I even tell them.
> 
> The 2nd one is for Sam. I had to get a picture, notice the name of the shop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh what little cuties. 
Ooh pretty. 
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, so sorry your mouth is so sore. Sounds like this is an awful part of adjusting to dentures from what Julie went through too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The official photo of the Cambridges prior to setting out for New Zealand and Australia


What a gorgeous family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


OMG!!! Glad you were getting home and weren't asleep or anything. You have had some year so far, I hope today is the beginning of a much calmer 3/4 of a year for you.
Hoping and praying that all the animals are fine, and that you'll be able to rebuild and replace most things easily. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very spring like Great Bend. The sun is shinny, birds are singing and a crisp frost is in the air despite the devastation from last night. The temperature is currently -5c/23f at 07:01. We are promised temps of 7.7c/46f by the end of the day.
> 
> Thank you to all those that have sent hugs and thoughts and prayers they are most appreciated. The house is still sleeping.
> 
> ...


Caren thanks for the coffee. How you can think of our coffee when you have so much else going on just now I don't know, but it's much appreciated as always. Healing hugs for you as, in the daylight, you get to see how much damage has been done. x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn...Hope you are back to feeling good soon. Hugs

We had such a bad storm while my sisters were here and I'm afraid my SIL and her DH who left here for Niagara Falls had their trip hampered some. I believe they were there before the bad weather hit, thank goodness. At least none of them were driving during it, but we had a foot of snow here and more where it drifted. I was helping outside to clean off the car and went to move and almost went down as it was up to my knees in that spot. LOL Since I'm short and sisters are taller, they made me stop helping. Nice day today for their trip home. I'm off for a lovely nap.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, I just saw about the fire. How awful. I pray none of the animals were hurt. I see where you said they are able to come and go so are probably all out. How devastating. I know lots of things were destroyed and things that had meaning or can't be replaced. Just so sorry. I do thank God that no person was harmed or killed. Holding you in prayers.


I'm glad that no people were hurt as well. In the very early hours this morning a family lost their house and everything in it. There is 2 adults, 4 boys and 2 girls. They don't live far from me, my heart goes out to them. I only lost a barn they lost their home. The village is collecting clothes and such for them. How sad they are also missing two family pets. I am not sure if the pets have been found or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm glad that no people were hurt as well. In the very early hours this morning a family lost their house and everything in it. There is 2 adults, 4 boys and 2 girls. They don't live far from me, my heart goes out to them. I only lost a barn they lost their home. The village is collecting clothes and such for them. How sad they are also missing two family pets. I am not sure if the pets have been found or not.


Could there be any connection between the two fires- or is it just coincidence? How very sad for the family- glad the village is there for them.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!! Glad you were getting home and weren't asleep or anything. You have had some year so far, I hope today is the beginning of a much calmer 3/4 of a year for you.
> Hoping and praying that all the animals are fine, and that you'll be able to rebuild and replace most things easily.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I am hoping things get better the rest of the year too. They say things come in 3's this will be the third one for me. 
All the fine except for a few fish that were sucked up in the fire hoses. Jamie's BFF is in the fire department and told us when they rolled the hose a few fish came out. Yeah my trout are breeding :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thank you for the hugs much needed right now. 
Hope the wind died down for the rest of David's trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:



> The storm hit at four today just as I was leaving work. We had lost all our snow and we are suppose to get 4-6 inches. North of here is getting more. We have fifty mile an hour winds.
> Mom got home today before the storm hit. Called her over noon and she sounded good and my brother is staying with her a few days, she should be back to normal we hope. DH is fighting the flu right now, but does enjoy the new job. We are so thankful this opportunity came about. It is perfect for him.
> I am behind on everything I feel. Now I have an apt and a house to unpack, but not complaining a year ago didn't know what was going to happen. But a little time to myself would be nice. Haven't knitted in a month or more.
> Prayers and peace to all. And a big hug. Hope everyone is feeling better.


So glad that your mom seems to be doing better, hopes that that continues. You have had your hands full with the new job and now the apartment and everything, but I'm so glad that things are looking up and that DH likes his new job, and especially that he got the job. Stay safe and warm, hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Terrible about losing the freezers full of meat. Thank goodness the animals weren't hurt. Will there be an investigation as to the cause? You have had more than your share of mishaps this winter. A prayer for a calming spirit is head your way.



NanaCaren said:


> Still out there messing about.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sad to hear about the loss for this family -- these are times when community is so important. Hearing this does put things in a different perspective, but it doesn't diminish the loss that your family has suffered...Prayers and hugs going out to all of you--let us know how we can help.



NanaCaren said:


> I'm glad that no people were hurt as well. In the very early hours this morning a family lost their house and everything in it. There is 2 adults, 4 boys and 2 girls. They don't live far from me, my heart goes out to them. I only lost a barn they lost their home. The village is collecting clothes and such for them. How sad they are also missing two family pets. I am not sure if the pets have been found or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Still out there messing about.


Oh my!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Valerie -- good of you to post. I've been wondering about you. I'm so glad that you have lots of family to help you through the convalescence and as you get mentally and emotionally prepared for the remainder of your treatments. Where would we be without our knitting and our KTP as outlets?



ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is still not much different, lots of smoke. All my yarn was stored out in the top half along with my stamps, material all my craft supplies


Oh no!! There's just nothing I can say to that, that is going to make you feel any better, I'm so sorry, but very glad that the animals seem to all be fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's always good when you know some of the fire personnel first hand -- I'm sure they'll be sifting through it to find the cause. Hoping for all the best for the rest of the year!! UNCLE already!!



NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping things get better the rest of the year too. They say things come in 3's this will be the third one for me.
> All the fine except for a few fish that were sucked up in the fire hoses. Jamie's BFF is in the fire department and told us when they rolled the hose a few fish came out. Yeah my trout are breeding :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Thank you for the hugs much needed right now.
> Hope the wind died down for the rest of David's trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Caren I have just opened the TP to see your devastating news I am so sorry for your loss and can only send you hugs from Scotland((((((((hugs)))))))to you and your family xx


Thank you for the hugs accepting all that are offered.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Could there be any connection between the two fires- or is it just coincidence? How very sad for the family- glad the village is there for them.


The house fire is thought to be caused from a space heater. I feel for the fire fighters they didn't get much sleep after leaving here around 1am the same bunch were at the house fire too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So wonderful to hear from you Valerie. I know you are preparing for further treatment and continue to keep you in prayers. Am so glad you are at your sister's and that family are around you taking good care of you. Knit to your hearts content and know we all have you in our thoughts and prayers.


ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


Valerie, how are you, it's so good to hear from you. I'm glad your family are taking good care of you. It's been good to get your progress reports from time to time. Know that all our thoughts and prayers will be with you when you start on the next stage of your treatment. Keep us informed as and when you can. Healing hugs for now. x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know and I thank you all for being here. I have been crying since I saw it. There were things form my late niece in the barn, I can never replace them.


That is really sad, you are right, they cannot be replaced, and there are no words to take away that pain. 
HUGS and more HUGS


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Railyn glad you've begun the treatment and that you will quickly improve. Prayers always for your quick recovery.

Sassafras I am so glad your daughters are offering to go to Charleston with you.
I continue to pray for your sister and for you. 

I'm calmer today concerning Hannah's blood test needing to be re-done. Thank you all for your prayers. As healthy as she appears this has to just be an error.
Yesterday I was just caught totally unprepared for that phone call. Still appreciate the prayers and I will keep everyone posts when we get results. Don't expect them until next week realistically. 

I feel like I'm leaving someone out....know that all are in my prayers. I'm off for awhile; TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thanks for the hugs. I think I'm going i get some sleep now been a long day.


Sweeter dreams Caren and hopefully things will be a little better in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers for a safe trip --- sam


I talked to him for the last 3 hours of his drive last night, thank goodness for blue tooth headsets, and he said the wind died down, so he was able to do 65 with no problem. He had to fill up in Salina, and thank God (I was praying), there was an empty parking spot that was easy to get into after he filled up, so he was able to just back into that last available spot and park for the night instead of driving another hour to Heston. He was tired, I was tired, and I was just relieved that he was able to park and get some sleep. 
He has a short day today, so only driving about 7 hours, that will be nice, he can get parked and watch some tv and not deliver until 10 am tomorrow.  
Mocha is snoring beside me on the couch, lolol... he's noisy for a long nosed dog. lol Sounds like a pug the way he's snoring. lolol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Valerie -- good of you to post. I've been wondering about you. I'm so glad that you have lots of family to help you through the convalescence and as you get mentally and emotionally prepared for the remainder of your treatments. Where would we be without our knitting and our KTP as outlets?


That goes for me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very spring like Great Bend. The sun is shinny, birds are singing and a crisp frost is in the air despite the devastation from last night. The temperature is currently -5c/23f at 07:01. We are promised temps of 7.7c/46f by the end of the day.
> 
> Thank you to all those that have sent hugs and thoughts and prayers they are most appreciated. The house is still sleeping.
> 
> ...


Morning, the coffee looks fabulous. 
Your photos are beautiful even in all there destruction. 
Hugs, I think that you can't have enough hugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm glad that no people were hurt as well. In the very early hours this morning a family lost their house and everything in it. There is 2 adults, 4 boys and 2 girls. They don't live far from me, my heart goes out to them. I only lost a barn they lost their home. The village is collecting clothes and such for them. How sad they are also missing two family pets. I am not sure if the pets have been found or not.


Oh, how terrible...losing your barn and things that meant a lot to you is bad but to lose a home and possibly beloved pets is just so sad.
My prayers are with the family and will continue to be with you.
Hugs,
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


So glad to have a note from you. I know you've enjoyed being with your sister....and yaaa! for being able to knit.
Prayers are said for you every day.
Many hugs,
JK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey #2 underway getting the pattern set right on second attempt, using stitch markers for each panel this time round.
> It will be easier once the panels are showing the design clearly- but I completely lost my way first time round!


That looks fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The official photo of the Cambridges prior to setting out for New Zealand and Australia


Awe!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm glad that no people were hurt as well. In the very early hours this morning a family lost their house and everything in it. There is 2 adults, 4 boys and 2 girls. They don't live far from me, my heart goes out to them. I only lost a barn they lost their home. The village is collecting clothes and such for them. How sad they are also missing two family pets. I am not sure if the pets have been found or not.


That is very sad, I hope that they find the pets alive and well. I hope that they are also able to get their lives back to some semblance of normal in the near future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping things get better the rest of the year too. They say things come in 3's this will be the third one for me.
> All the fine except for a few fish that were sucked up in the fire hoses. Jamie's BFF is in the fire department and told us when they rolled the hose a few fish came out. Yeah my trout are breeding :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Thank you for the hugs much needed right now.
> Hope the wind died down for the rest of David's trip.


 :shock: Trout in the hose would be an interesting thing to find, but I agree, yay! they are breeding, that is something positive. 
The wind did die down, he's hoping that they were wrong about it picking back up today and coming out of the south, but at least it should, be a much shorter day today. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks fantastic.


Thanks!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

OMG Caren, I know the barn is a very important building for those of us with animals. And to think of all the other things that were lost too. I'm soo sorry! Just like the rest have said you've got our continual love support and prayers.


NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As I understand it the two words are interchangeable! They are for the British Fisherman's Jersey.


My dad always referred to all his woolen sweaters as 'ganseys' or 'jerseys' whether they were guernseys or not, but 'Guernsey' meant a traditional fisherman's seater. I think, but am not sure, that a gansey didn't always have full sleeves, but a jersey did. These were probably just locally used terms rather than definitive names. This was in N England in the 1960s.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Valerie, how are you, it's so good to hear from you. I'm glad your family are taking good care of you. It's been good to get your progress reports from time to time. Know that all our thoughts and prayers will be with you when you start on the next stage of your treatment. Keep us informed as and when you can. Healing hugs for now. x


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor Deuce - the pups look so cute


gagesmom said:


> Another picture of the pups, they are listening well. I told them to sit and stay. when they hear the bag of treats they drop on their bum and sit before I even tell them.
> 
> The 2nd one is for Sam. I had to get a picture, notice the name of the shop. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh dear Caren - how frightening - I hope everyone is ok - I will read on to see if you have posted again. You are in my heart.


NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Almost over the worst of it - hang in there my dear.


Railyn said:


> I am now radio-active. Had the radio-active iodine today. Tomorrow I can start eatting normal again. I have to stay home for 5 days and a few feet away from Ray. I also start my thyroid repacement tomorrow. It was take several days for me to feel normal again but it is a start.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely to see you Valerie - rest and enjoy your time with your family. We are here whenever you have a minute. luv-AZ


ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good eveni g from Devon. Having a lovely ti e. Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work. 
Hugs to everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work. 
Hugs to everyone.[/quote]

You obviously weren't trying hard enough! x


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

angelam said:


> Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work.
> Hugs to everyone.


You obviously weren't trying hard enough! x[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple: One under each arm - under your cape/poncho should have worked.



AZ Sticks said:


> :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Glad you are home safely! the lighter of pocket is par for the course with dentists, isn't it?! Going straight to bed is an excellent idea to work off the injection- let alone the battering of the extractions- last time I had extractions they took out about 7- had to have it done so they could proceed with the hernia op. I needed, back in 2010- Glad you have only a partial, not a total as I have had to have, and still persevere with! :thumbup:
> Another hug for you!
> 
> And it is time for a group hug!
> ...


Definitely in for a group hug; thanks, Julie.
Now you know why dentists refer to 'extractions' as it applies to teeth and purse! I hope you aren't too uncomfortable, Martina. At least it's now over with, and I hope you don't have to have any more dental visits for a while. 
Kathy, hope you get the loads you want and still get some time for knitting. Drive safely.
Sorry not to reply individually to everyone else, but I am gradually catching up with everyone's posts. Love to all. Lin


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, so glad to see your posts. I'm also glad your sister's taking good care of you.
Where would we be without knitting? So soothing.
Carmen, my mind shutters to think....we're there barn kitties? Would love a cat but scared Maya would chase her if she ran. There was such a lovely mellow cat at the vet today. And the used bookstore has Oliver, a lovely ginger cat. So I can getting my cat fix. Both my daughter's have cats too.
SHADOW HAS GUM INFECTION. ANTIBIOTICS TWICE A DAY and appt. For next week. Will probably have to have anesthesia and back teeth removed. Poor baby. He's 15, will be 16 in August.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm glad that no people were hurt as well. In the very early hours this morning a family lost their house and everything in it. There is 2 adults, 4 boys and 2 girls. They don't live far from me, my heart goes out to them. I only lost a barn they lost their home. The village is collecting clothes and such for them. How sad they are also missing two family pets. I am not sure if the pets have been found or not.


2 major fire sin about 12 hours? That seems excessive. Helps put yours in perspective doesn't it? At least you still have your house and most of your belongings. While you have lost some irreplaceable items they have lost them all. But that doesn't mean it won't be very hard for you though- so while you can think how worse it could be for you do allow yourself to grieve your own loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


Good to hear from you- and glad you have your knitting to keep you going. Glad you have a family who are looking after you. Praying that the next stage of treatment goes well for you and is effective.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a prayer request please. My DD's women's doctor just called asking for her to come back in to have her blood test checked again. She had been having problems with menstrual cycle being too frequent, etc. Anyway,the blood test showed that she has a low neutrophil count which is a special type of white blood cell. The Dr.'s office said they wanted to be sure this was an error in the testing. Never hearing of this I started research on what this could mean and one of the possibilities was leukemia. My FIL passed from leukemia. Other things listed also were not good in terms of what it could mean. We have an appointment for this Wed. at 8:30. Please pray that this was an error in the initial blood test. I don't want to "borrow trouble" but at the same time am concerned. Thanking everyone in advance for their prayers. My DD's name is Hannah and she is 20 .


Sending out wishes for Hannah to have a good result of the further investigations. And calming thoughts for you Gwenie; not a pleasant situation!
In case the worst happens, please try to be positive as the success rate for treating leukaemia is pretty good nowadays. Let's hope it doesn't come to this though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4pm and it is still sunny today but cooler then yesterday.

Greg bought a meat pie earlier for supper. Can't wait to sink my chompers into it. :-D 


Hi AZ-how are you and Alan doing? Any word from Mayo yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni g from Devon. Having a lovely ti e. Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work.
> Hugs to everyone.


Guess a bit hard to slip them into a small bag or similar. Or even into a suitcase.
Did I tell the story from my SILs 60th? When she was a young girl she convinced her younger brother that they needed to run away from home. So being a planner it was clear that food was needed. On a farm what better food than chooks (hens)? So she got a couple of then and put them into a suitcase. And off they headed. After a while they were hungry, then realised how much was needed to prepare these poor chooks for eating. Starting with killing them! So they turned round and went back home again. And they didn't even get off the farm! Wonder if the poor chooks ever recovered from their journey in the suitcase?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Would that be like a chicken pot pie - or more like a calzone?? Sounds good. I'm making chicken cutlets that have been browned and then layered into a pasta, spinach, kale, carrots, onion and garlic casserole and pulled together with a Greek white sauce. It's just something I made up as I went along -- will let you know how it tastes. Each layer tasted good by itself -- we'll see how it all comes together.



gagesmom said:


> 4pm and it is still sunny today but cooler then yesterday.
> 
> Greg bought a meat pie earlier for supper. Can't wait to sink my chompers into it. :-D
> 
> Hi AZ-how are you and Alan doing? Any word from Mayo yet?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute story!!



darowil said:


> Guess a bit hard to slip them into a small bag or similar. Or even into a suitcase.
> Did I tell the story from my SILs 60th? When she was a young girl she convinced her younger brother that they needed to run away from home. So being a planner it was clear that food was needed. On a farm what better food than chooks (hens)? So she got a couple of then and put them into a suitcase. And off they headed. After a while they were hungry, then realised how much was needed to prepare these poor chooks for eating. Starting with killing them! So they turned round and went back home again. And they didn't even get off the farm! Wonder if the poor chooks ever recovered from their journey in the suitcase?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> Did I tell the story from my SILs 60th? When she was a young girl she convinced her younger brother that they needed to run away from home. So being a planner it was clear that food was needed. On a farm what better food than chooks (hens)? So she got a couple of then and put them into a suitcase. And off they headed. After a while they were hungry, then realised how much was needed to prepare these poor chooks for eating. Starting with killing them! So they turned round and went back home again. And they didn't even get off the farm! Wonder if the poor chooks ever recovered from their journey in the suitcase?


That is a cute story. Was the younger brother your DH?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really need to quit copying so many reipes. I have spent the last three hours going through my email deciding which recipes to copy when really I want to copy them all. one can only use so many recipes I keep telling myself - I probably have well over a thousand in my document file.

56° at 4:30pm this Tuesday - it won't make it to the 62°
bobby said it could reach today. no rain which is nice however the rain is coming - tomorrow and Thursday.

how do little boys find all the mud? and when they can't find any they make it. when I went for breakfast this morning the back door stoop was covered in muddy clothes and shoes - and I do mean muddy. I was doing a white load so I brought over the white stuff - I hoped it was white - it was so dirty. a quick wash with soap and a little bleach in a small load took out the worst of the dirt - then I filled the washer with hot water - soap and a cup of bleach - added my tshirts - ran it a few minutes and now it is soaking. I will start it when I go to bed. I run it for a few minutes every so often - hopefully everything will be sparkling white when I am done.

it has been sunny all day and it is warm enough to have the door open except we are also have 20-25mph winds which totally destroy any heat the sun might cause. so the door has remained closed. it is a typical spring day in northwest ohio.

I was looking at the tree next to the dog yard thinking it looked like buds on the limbs. I need to go out and take a closer look - wouldn't it be great if they were buds. I need to see something green growing. even the winter wheat in the field behind us is a rather dull brownish green.

was talking to fred last evening - they had been digging around in his foot and attached a wound pump - supposedly it sucks out the infection - also added a great deal of pain and they are not generous with the pain medication. you could tell in his voice he was still having a lot of pain. if you have time a few prayers on his behalf it would be appreciated. I will go see him later in the week.

my wind chime is just about chiming itself silly. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> My dad always referred to all his woolen sweaters as 'ganseys' or 'jerseys' whether they were guernseys or not, but 'Guernsey' meant a traditional fisherman's seater. I think, but am not sure, that a gansey didn't always have full sleeves, but a jersey did. These were probably just locally used terms rather than definitive names. This was in N England in the 1960s.


There seems to be a measure of differing opinion! At this distance I have to go by what I can read!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a total lose caren - I grieve with you for your loss and heart ache. it is doubly important you listen to your body and rest when it says rest. it all will be taken care of all in good time but do not wear yourself out. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very spring like Great Bend. The sun is shinny, birds are singing and a crisp frost is in the air despite the devastation from last night. The temperature is currently -5c/23f at 07:01. We are promised temps of 7.7c/46f by the end of the day.
> 
> Thank you to all those that have sent hugs and thoughts and prayers they are most appreciated. The house is still sleeping.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the color Julie - is it wool? such even knitting - you truly are a master at this. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey #2 underway getting the pattern set right on second attempt, using stitch markers for each panel this time round.
> It will be easier once the panels are showing the design clearly- but I completely lost my way first time round!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rookie it is somewhat the same.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I second that, always beautiful when Julie knits.


thewren said:


> love the color Julie - is it wool? such even knitting - you truly are a master at this. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that their last name? I never knew what the queen's last name was - interesting. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The official photo of the Cambridges prior to setting out for New Zealand and Australia


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the quilt piece is beautiful Shirley - thanks for sharing. i'm ready for chicadees and summer. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Caren -- I am soo sorry! I didn't see your post and pictures - I feel so sad for you and wish I was there to give you a hug and help you
> clean up. We would all be there if we could. My thoughts surround you with love. You have had a terrible time lately and I hope this is the end and spring will bring a new awakening everything will settle down for you. Remember how lucky the family was in the accident - and also realize that things are things -- Hard to do -- we had a huge flood years ago and I thought I was never going to get over it -- We did and we managed - you will too. You have so many people in your family who love you and then you have us. I Hope these little chicadees give you some comfort. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the update poledra - prayers continue for his wellbeing. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I talked to him for the last 3 hours of his drive last night, thank goodness for blue tooth headsets, and he said the wind died down, so he was able to do 65 with no problem. He had to fill up in Salina, and thank God (I was praying), there was an empty parking spot that was easy to get into after he filled up, so he was able to just back into that last available spot and park for the night instead of driving another hour to Heston. He was tired, I was tired, and I was just relieved that he was able to park and get some sleep.
> He has a short day today, so only driving about 7 hours, that will be nice, he can get parked and watch some tv and not deliver until 10 am tomorrow.
> Mocha is snoring beside me on the couch, lolol... he's noisy for a long nosed dog. lol Sounds like a pug the way he's snoring. lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or she didn't have a big enough purse. --- sam



angelam said:


> Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work.
> Hugs to everyone.


You obviously weren't trying hard enough! x[/quote]


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> is that their last name? I never knew what the queen's last name was - interesting. --- sam


Prince William was given the title of Duke of Cambridge (by the Queen) on the day he married Katharine so that she could be duchess of Cambridge, otherwise she would have no title. Couldn't have a plain old Mrs for the heir to the throne! The Queen's family name is Windsor.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny darowil - did they ever "run away" again? --- sam



darowil said:


> Guess a bit hard to slip them into a small bag or similar. Or even into a suitcase.
> Did I tell the story from my SILs 60th? When she was a young girl she convinced her younger brother that they needed to run away from home. So being a planner it was clear that food was needed. On a farm what better food than chooks (hens)? So she got a couple of then and put them into a suitcase. And off they headed. After a while they were hungry, then realised how much was needed to prepare these poor chooks for eating. Starting with killing them! So they turned round and went back home again. And they didn't even get off the farm! Wonder if the poor chooks ever recovered from their journey in the suitcase?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh that does sound tasty Jeanette - recipe? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Would that be like a chicken pot pie - or more like a calzone?? Sounds good. I'm making chicken cutlets that have been browned and then layered into a pasta, spinach, kale, carrots, onion and garlic casserole and pulled together with a Greek white sauce. It's just something I made up as I went along -- will let you know how it tastes. Each layer tasted good by itself -- we'll see how it all comes together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got it - thanks angelam. --- sam --- they are a handsome couple and I love the way prince George is looking at the dog.



angelam said:


> Prince William was given the title of Duke of Cambridge (by the Queen) on the day he married Katharine so that she could be duchess of Cambridge, otherwise she would have no title. Couldn't have a plain old Mrs for the heir to the throne! The Queen's family name is Windsor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the color Julie - is it wool? such even knitting - you truly are a master at this. --- sam


80 % bamboo, 20 % Australian wool, is what the ball band reads- so it is very good for our climate- and seems not to irritate in the way pure wool can. the band also says to work on 4 mm needles, but I am on 3 .25 mm, and would not want it more open.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I second that, always beautiful when Julie knits.


I have my share of disasters, Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> got it - thanks angelam. --- sam --- they are a handsome couple and I love the way prince George is looking at the dog.


That was what caught my eye, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of prayers going up for Fred - I hadn't heard of a wound pump until Jynx's experience; now I hear that they are quite common....but add to the pain. If he's alone, the doctors are probably being very careful about the pain meds....if he has coverage that allows for a travelling nurse to come in every day or so to manage the wound and watch for infections, etc., they may be able to give him more dosage knowing that he's being looked after -- just a thought. My FIL's doctor was more willing to give pain meds when he knew we'd be around (or a nurse was visiting) to check in on him.

Hope there are buds on your trees - I went to go at our lilacs, but didn't see anything. Our new windows have a whistle to them (like a tea kettle) when the winds were so high yesterday -- the installers are coming back on Saturday to do some more sealing.



thewren said:


> I really need to quit copying so many reipes. I have spent the last three hours going through my email deciding which recipes to copy when really I want to copy them all. one can only use so many recipes I keep telling myself - I probably have well over a thousand in my document file.
> 
> 56° at 4:30pm this Tuesday - it won't make it to the 62°
> bobby said it could reach today. no rain which is nice however the rain is coming - tomorrow and Thursday.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute picture of Gage and Badger --- Yummy, I'll have to look for those meat pies....that really looks good.



gagesmom said:


> Rookie it is somewhat the same.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Not yet Mellie - but we're doing ok. I am fighting a head cold and have taken the afternoon off!!!! Meat pie sounds really good... I love your tins in your kitchen- I have "stuff" up on top of my kitchen cabinets too. They get taken down and washed twice a year.... Spring and Christmas!!! I will have to take a picture after I do my Spring Clean in the kitchen.....


gagesmom said:


> 4pm and it is still sunny today but cooler then yesterday.
> 
> Greg bought a meat pie earlier for supper. Can't wait to sink my chompers into it. :-D
> 
> Hi AZ-how are you and Alan doing? Any word from Mayo yet?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

poor chooks.... they probably didn't lay for days.


darowil said:


> Guess a bit hard to slip them into a small bag or similar. Or even into a suitcase.
> Did I tell the story from my SILs 60th? When she was a young girl she convinced her younger brother that they needed to run away from home. So being a planner it was clear that food was needed. On a farm what better food than chooks (hens)? So she got a couple of then and put them into a suitcase. And off they headed. After a while they were hungry, then realised how much was needed to prepare these poor chooks for eating. Starting with killing them! So they turned round and went back home again. And they didn't even get off the farm! Wonder if the poor chooks ever recovered from their journey in the suitcase?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm glad that no people were hurt as well. In the very early hours this morning a family lost their house and everything in it. There is 2 adults, 4 boys and 2 girls. They don't live far from me, my heart goes out to them. I only lost a barn they lost their home. The village is collecting clothes and such for them. How sad they are also missing two family pets. I am not sure if the pets have been found or not.


Oh My, Oh My, so much pain from lost, praying for them. :-(


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


So glad you are healing praying for total healing.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caren, the pics really show how devastating the fire was. I know that you are the most sad about the loss of the special things that are irreplaceable. I cannot imagine how you must feel. I hope and pray that things will be settled quickly and you will be able to move forward.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work.
> Hugs to everyone.


You obviously weren't trying hard enough! x[/quote]

:XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni g from Devon. Having a lovely ti e. Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work.
> Hugs to everyone.


What lovely scenery!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Guess a bit hard to slip them into a small bag or similar. Or even into a suitcase.
> Did I tell the story from my SILs 60th? When she was a young girl she convinced her younger brother that they needed to run away from home. So being a planner it was clear that food was needed. On a farm what better food than chooks (hens)? So she got a couple of then and put them into a suitcase. And off they headed. After a while they were hungry, then realised how much was needed to prepare these poor chooks for eating. Starting with killing them! So they turned round and went back home again. And they didn't even get off the farm! Wonder if the poor chooks ever recovered from their journey in the suitcase?


 :shock: LOLOL!! I imagine that those poor chooks were quite relieved to get out of the suitcase.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tami, I got the hook at Knitting Temptations in Dublin, OH. On the northwest side off Columbus. Less than $25 so thought that was good.
> 
> Sorry to hear that your mom wasn't doing so good in the evening. Hope things are better or as good as they can get.
> 
> ...


~~~What a cute hat (?) How did you do the top? Love the yarn color. Is that some of the Plymouth Jeanee?
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like a total lose caren - I grieve with you for your loss and heart ache. it is doubly important you listen to your body and rest when it says rest. it all will be taken care of all in good time but do not wear yourself out. --- sam


Thank you, I will need a vacation soon.  I will rest at some point, right now there is so much to have to remember what all was in there. I was worn out when this happened or I thought I was. I think of the family that lost literally everything. I at least still have my house.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I really need to quit copying so many reipes. I have spent the last three hours going through my email deciding which recipes to copy when really I want to copy them all. one can only use so many recipes I keep telling myself - I probably have well over a thousand in my document file.
> 
> 56° at 4:30pm this Tuesday - it won't make it to the 62°
> bobby said it could reach today. no rain which is nice however the rain is coming - tomorrow and Thursday.
> ...


I know Heidi appreciates you taking care of the white clothes...YAAA for hot water and bleach!
Will definitely keep your friend, Fred, in my prayers...he's had a time with his feet!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Rookie it is somewhat the same.


OOOH!! So cute!
jUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that their last name? I never knew what the queen's last name was - interesting. --- sam


I was going to guess at this but thought better of it since our UK sisters will know for sure!
Junek
P.S. Nice to know that I would have guessed right!! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam will keep Fred is thoughts and prayers. It is amazing how boys can find/make mud, and even more amazing how they can get it everywhere. lol


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Caren....I am so sorry for your loss, your pictures were heartbreaking
Please keep us posted as to how you're doing
Lifting up Hannah in prayer, also your friend Fred, Sam
Kathy... Adorable baby hat
I also have a son story for today. My son was born 44 years ago today, and was three months early. I was told he would not live, but he proved everyone wrong, and he is now healthy and successful and living in Tx. He's single and looking for a good wife. 
Pretty soon it'll be time to hang the hummingbird feeders, can't wait.
Prayers for all who need them, hugs to all!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I know Heidi appreciates you taking care of the white clothes...YAAA for hot water and bleach!
> Will definitely keep your friend, Fred, in my prayers...he's had a time with his feet!
> Junek


Ditto


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, prayers for your friend and I hope he gets more pain relief. 
Purple-Fi please leave our Devon animals alone, you could probably easily order one from that well known London store, well, they used to sell Ring Tailed Lemurs there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought you might like a sneak peak at what I am planning for my opening next Friday. --- sam

Gluten-Free Banana Bread with Coconut and Flax

Would you like a banana bread recipe that's healthy, nutty, lower in sugar, AND gluten-free? You'll love this moist, flavorful loaf studded with coconut and flax meal. Go gluten-free (AND bananas) at the same time!

Ingredients

1 3/4 cups Gluten-Free Multi-Purpose Flour
1/4 cup whole flax meal
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum
3 tablespoons Cake Enhancer
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup vegetable oil
3 large eggs
2 cups (3 large or 4 small) mashed ripe bananas 
3/4 cup unsweetened shredded coconut
1/2 teaspoon King Arthur Pure vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon banana flavor, optional

Tips from our bakers
It's often difficult to be sure gluten-free quick breads are fully baked in the middle. A cake tester inserted into the center may come out crumb and batter free before the bread is fully baked; thus, using an instant-read thermometer is a good idea.

Directions

Grease a 9" x 5" loaf pan and preheat your oven to 350°F. 
In a medium-sized mixing bowl combine the flour, flax meal, baking soda, salt, xanthan gum, cake enhancer, cinnamon, and nutmeg and set aside.

In your mixer's bowl, combine the brown sugar and oil until well-blended.

Add the eggs one at a time, beating until well-incorporated.

Stir in the dry ingredients, and beat on medium speed for about 30 seconds, until well combined.

Stir in the banana, coconut, and flavors, and blend well.

Pour the batter into the loaf pan and bake for 45 to 55 minutes, or until the bread's internal temperature reaches 210°F.

Allow the bread to cool in the pan for about 10 minutes before turning it out onto a rack. Cool completely before cutting.

Yield: 1 loaf, 16 servings
.
Serving Size: 1 slice Amount Per Serving: Calories: 227 - Total Fat: 12g - Cholestero: 35mg - Sodium 172mg - Total Carbohydrate 29g - Dietary Fiber - 2g Sugars 11g Protein 3g.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-banana-bread-with-coconut-and-flax-recipe

Cake Enhancer - 10 oz.

item # 4748 (288) $7.95 Add 2 to 4 tablespoons cake enhancer to your cake batter or yeast bread dough, and your cakes and loaves will be softer, moister, and stay fresher longer.

this recipe comes from king Arthur flour.com - and they sell everything that is in their recipes. they also have some wonderful bread baking supplies that I want in the worst way. lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They will re-do the test Wednesday and said it will be 2-3 days before the results. I've just got to remember to breathe between now and then.


~~~slow, deep breaths.....it will be okay. You & DD have the whole of the KTP holding you with gentle care. We are all having positive thoughts & prayers. <3


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a nice weight yarn - not too warm but warm enough - I need to look for that kind of yarn. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 80 % bamboo, 20 % Australian wool, is what the ball band reads- so it is very good for our climate- and seems not to irritate in the way pure wool can. the band also says to work on 4 mm needles, but I am on 3 .25 mm, and would not want it more open.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday to Trisha's DS. You went through alot to get him here. Is he your only child?
> 
> Prayers for Hannah and her whole family. You would think they would have you come right in as it is scary and all.
> 
> ...


~~~~As they say...."You can never have too many" :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is not at home - he is at a place called Advantage - I gather there are a lot of them - combination nursing home in one section and long term rehab in the other section and that is where fred is. there is no reason why he shouldn't be kept pain free. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of prayers going up for Fred - I hadn't heard of a wound pump until Jynx's experience; now I hear that they are quite common....but add to the pain. If he's alone, the doctors are probably being very careful about the pain meds....if he has coverage that allows for a travelling nurse to come in every day or so to manage the wound and watch for infections, etc., they may be able to give him more dosage knowing that he's being looked after -- just a thought. My FIL's doctor was more willing to give pain meds when he knew we'd be around (or a nurse was visiting) to check in on him.
> 
> Hope there are buds on your trees - I went to go at our lilacs, but didn't see anything. Our new windows have a whistle to them (like a tea kettle) when the winds were so high yesterday -- the installers are coming back on Saturday to do some more sealing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> OMG Caren, I know the barn is a very important building for those of us with animals. And to think of all the other things that were lost too. I'm soo sorry! Just like the rest have said you've got our continual love support and prayers.


I am glad the animals are not minding being outside. they have lots of trees but it won't stop the wind and rain from getting on them. Glad it is getting warmer at nights.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad the animals are not minding being outside. they have lots of trees but it won't stop the wind and rain from getting on them. Glad it is getting warmer at nights.


Caren...As I have been catching up from the past 24 hours I just wish I could give you a great big hug. I know the exhaustion that you are feeling. We went through a fire last year and our losses were not as big as yours. Will you have help to get a barn up asap for those animals? Do you still have the hobbit house? How are the kids reacting to this horrible situation.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


Good to hear from you. Glad you are spending time with family and they are taking care of you.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> this recipe comes from king Arthur flour.com - and they sell everything that is in their recipes. they also have some wonderful bread baking supplies that I want in the worst way. lol


I love their catalogs and their website. I have a wish list too...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, hope wherever you get a run to, the wind and weather isn't too bad. David said it was pretty windy this morning going from Denver to Brush and he was empty, had a couple worried moments, but made it okay, he said there was no place he could pull over and park safely, and in a way that the wind couldn't just blow him over anyway. He should be in Kansas pretty soon, if he isn't already, hopefully the wind got much better after he left Brush.
> Stay safe and warm, hugs.


~~~We keep him in our prayers. He's precious to you, therefore, precious to us. Let's hope the wind is always at his back. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Valerie....so good to hear from you. I am happy that you can be knitting and spending time with a loving family.

Sam...I will certainly keep Fred in my prayers. Is he able to have his afghan to keep him warm? Glad you were able to help Heidi wash those muddy clothes. I know she has to be relieved to have your help.

Poledra...Happy to hear DH is safe in his travels. The winds have been something lately.

We have purple flowers out front of our home. They look beautiful after all that snow. It is suppose to be cold these next few days again. 
I did schedule my doctor's appt. It is a 6 month appointment as my doctor does not allow me to go a whole year. Too much went wrong in 2007-2010 so she keeps a closer tab on me. My appt is in May. I will have my sinus problem looked at when I see her. I am better than I was 2 weeks ago, but I know something is wrong. I am sure she will refer me to a specialist as I have had problems since 2010 and have done medications off and on for these years. 
I do have a 3 day weekend which will be nice. Knitting time here I come.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought you might like a sneak peak at what I am planning for my opening next Friday. --- sam
> 
> Gluten-Free Banana Bread with Coconut and Flax
> 
> This recipe comes from king Arthur flour.com - and they sell everything that is in their recipes. they also have some wonderful bread baking supplies that I want in the worst way.[/color] lol


Do you get their catalogue, Sam? Everything looks so good in it and I am coveting some of their baking supplies!

I also enjoy the catalogue from Penzey Spices!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely no reason why he shouldn't be kept pain free....hope he speaks up for himself and keeps it up until they listen and respond accordingly.



thewren said:


> he is not at home - he is at a place called Advantage - I gather there are a lot of them - combination nursing home in one section and long term rehab in the other section and that is where fred is. there is no reason why he shouldn't be kept pain free. --- sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


~~~Holy Cow! (I need to read on...I'm sure more info to come). I sure hope no animals or people were hurt. So sorry. :-(


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> look what came in one of my emails today - anyone grow their own garlic? --- sam
> 
> Pickled Green Garlic Shoots (posted on page 48)
> 
> These sound delicious will have to give them a try. I am wondering if garlic chives might work as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, I will need a vacation soon.  I will rest at some point, right now there is so much to have to remember what all was in there. I was worn out when this happened or I thought I was. I think of the family that lost literally everything. I at least still have my house.


I know it will seem almost impossible, but if you can try to think of something positive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds like a nice weight yarn - not too warm but warm enough - I need to look for that kind of yarn. --- sam


this one is called Bella Baby - I buy it at Spotlight- the Australian Emporium we have out here- I am sure they are online.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi all!
Caren - so sorry about the fire.
Mel - Deuce is likely wondering what's happening, first new puppies and now this cone.
Spider - hoping your Mom continues to improve.
Valerie - good to see you posting, glad family is looking after you so well.
Sam - I'm sure all mothers of little ones wish they had someone like you to look after washing the whites after playtime in the mud.
Pacer - enjoy your time off, have fun knitting and get some rest.
Sending prayers for Mara, Alan, Hannah, Marilyn, Fred and all those in need.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad the animals are not minding being outside. they have lots of trees but it won't stop the wind and rain from getting on them. Glad it is getting warmer at nights.


Where is Parker?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the hat Kathy - what kind of yarn did you use - it looks really soft and warm. --- sam


I used the Jeannee from Plymouth yarns. It's past cotton and acrylic but feels like very soft cotton.

Thsnk you. 
Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it will seem almost impossible, but if you can try to think of something positive.


I have a list of things to be positive about. I have only lost things some more dear than others. I have my children and grandchildren, none of my animals were lost, I still have a house and my pets. My children are old enough to understand what has happened. We may not like it but life goes on, new memories will be made.

Parker is in the pasture with the other animals happy as can be.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, hope wherever you get a run to, the wind and weather isn't too bad. David said it was pretty windy this morning going from Denver to Brush and he was empty, had a couple worried moments, but made it okay, he said there was no place he could pull over and park safely, and in a way that the wind couldn't just blow him over anyway. He should be in Kansas pretty soon, if he isn't already, hopefully the wind got much better after he left Brush.
> Stay safe and warm, hugs.


Just ran up to Canton, OH from Springfield this morning and back again tonight. The wind wasn't too bad this morning. Had a bit of rain. It was really windy coming back down and I stayed off the interstates as the load wasn't too deliver till 5:30 a.m. Got down here and checked with the place and they took it tonight.

Don't envy David driving in Kansas. The wind can be fierce there. I always wonder if the big trucks feel it as much as I do. Of course, if the trailer is loaded it probably helps. Unloaded I bet is a pain. Glad he got where he needed to go safely. I'm parked for the night. Safe travels.

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Caren that is terrible- was it just the animals in it- are they all safe? I don't suppose you could get much water to it even if you had known sooner. Fire spreads so fast.


Had I of know I could have hooked up the fire hose and sprayed it myself to put it out. I was not home when it started, by the time I got there it was already too late.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a list of things to be positive about. I have only lost things some more dear than others. I have my children and grandchildren, none of my animals were lost, I still have a house and my pets. My children are old enough to understand what has happened. We may not like it but life goes on, new memories will be made.
> 
> Parker is in the pasture with the other animals happy as can be.


That is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Had I of know I could have hooked up the fire hose and sprayed it myself to put it out. I was not home when it started, by the time I got there it was already too late.


That is how life goes, sadly,


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ta-da, it's finished.


Now I am going to catch up.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Kathy, love the hat! Thanks for the info. To go to M's sister's we get off at the Pickerington exit from 70, then turn right. (Don't ask! My sense of direction stinks) There is, or was, a yarn shop in one of the plazas on the left before you get to Refugee Rd. Small but the people are nice. It's been a couple of years since I had the chance to stop in.
> 
> Prayers for Jack, also, and anyone else in need.


If you want the addresses, let me know. I got cards from all the places.

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


do I see i-cord?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sharp eye, I made small ones to use as a ties at the top and middle of sweater.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


Lucky baby. Beautiful work and a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thank you :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sharp eye, I made small ones to use as a ties at the top and middle of sweater.


 :thumbup: I am more aware of them since I made 1.75 metres for the stripy jumper I knitted a while back. BTW I have a commission looming for a cardigan in a top of the line wool- my friend wants to visit the little boutiquey wool shop I was telling her of- she has a trip coming up to Britain for her Anglican Mothers' Union- which she is NZ President for. Be nice to work again with a good yarn- glad I am not paying!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's a relief, though if all the freezers are lost, that's not good.  I'm so sorry that happened.


You can't even tell where to freezer were they melted in the heat. Looks odd I know where things should be but there is nothing left. My tardis is gone  I will have to start again :?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


That set is really cute. Is it a pattern you can share (the sweater)?

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Must have been a very "hot" fire to melt the freezers into nothingness...prayers and hugs.



NanaCaren said:


> You can't even tell where to freezer were they melted in the heat. Looks odd I know where things should be but there is nothing left. My tardis is gone  I will have to start again :?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well, I am weary tonight - seem to have a sinus situation as the weather is finally supposed to change from cold winter to melting snow and plus zero temperatures. We are really really ready. I get sinus quite badly and so will dose myself up and get some sleep. Woke up at 5 am and didn't sleep today. I will putting out a Happenings tomorrow and so some workshop 'stuff'.
> 
> I am sorry I didn't get a chance to see what was going on-- I will try to check in the morning and see how everyone is doing. I hope everyone is doing okay. Love to all -- see you all tomorrow.


Hope you get some sleep tonight and feel better soon.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know and I thank you all for being here. I have been crying since I saw it. There were things form my late niece in the barn, I can never replace them.


((((Caren)))) Know I continue to keep you in my prayers.

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh Caren! I hope any animals in there were got out safely. What a shock for you. How old was the barn? Round here barns tend to be lovely old buildings. Hope your insurance will cover you. Hugs for you. x


the barn was about 12 years old ish. It was completely finished inside the only thing lacking to make it a house was a kitchen and a bathroom. It was a full two story 45x 60 feet, with the animal barn off the side. The downstairs was 18 foot ceilings so monster trucks could be pulled inside to be worked on. Upstairs had 12 foot ceilings, sky lights for extra light during the day. Insurance should cover a large portion of the contense the barn is fully covered. Thank you for the hugs.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today was a much better day. I knew that I would be able to enjoy a good meal tonight. Attitude makes a big difference. I didn;t mind the taste of the food so much as the limitations. I don't eat a lot of dairy but a little is sure nice. I lived on fruits and vegies. Just couldn't eat meat without salt. I had no side effects from the iodine. I was able to start the thyroid replacement today too. We broke all diet rules and had pizza.
Ray is feeling better each day. 
I am so thankful. 
I was knocken on my heels because of the barn fire. That really upset me. My best wishes and prayers for the whole family. Caren, enough is enough.1


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey #2 underway getting the pattern set right on second attempt, using stitch markers for each panel this time round.
> It will be easier once the panels are showing the design clearly- but I completely lost my way first time round!


Finally found it, looking good :thumbup: :thumbup: I can imagine stitch markers will be handy for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Finally found it, looking good :thumbup: :thumbup: I can imagine stitch markers will be handy for sure.


Thanks, Caren! I am going to give it a rest for a bit- my eyes are tired! Let alone the muscles in my arms- and my back for sitting at the computer for so long!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the advice and hugs after my dental visit. I did as my dentist said and kept the denture in till 3a m then was too sore and tired to put up with it any longer. The oozing stopped shortly after and I slept fitfully. I kept waking myself up when I turned over and touched tender spots on my face. I feel a lot better today, still sore but improving. Much to my surprise the dental receptionist phoned to ask how I was, which was kind.
> Caren, what a terrible thing to happen. If there is anything we can do to help please say. You are in our thoughts and prayers. You and the animals are safe, and while most things can be replaced, it is important tat you still have the memories of your niece, who wouldn't want you to be upset I am sure. Get as much rest as possible during this difficult time. You are in my prayers.


You are right I can hear my niece saying " aunt Caren it is only stuff and sometimes stuff takes up too much space". Thanks for the reminder


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

First off, Caren, I am so sorry that you lost the barn and all its contents. Happy that everyone is okay including the animals. Parker must be getting big by now. Hugs to you all. 

Railyn, hope you start to feel better soon. Have you got lots of knitting to do while confined to the house and distance from Ray? Glad to hear that he is doing well.

Valerie, glad you could post and that you are being well taken care of. 

Want able to read until tonight. After going to shipper's at 4 am, wasn't able to be loaded till 5:30. No problems getting to Canton but was so tired after getting only a few hours sleep. Kept waking up and checking the time as I am always afraid of being late. So slept till after 1 pm and had just finished lunch, when they called me to go back to the place, pick a load up going back to original shipper. They do heat treating for metal at the place in Canton. Took the scenic route back and if you haven't driven OH 3, you're in for a treat. Hills and valleys. Such fun! Was able to deliver so am now parked.

One odd my nieces had leukemia when she was four and is now a feisty, opinionated 35 yr old. My thoughts are with the Settle family the next few days.

As they are with all of my family here. Healing and good thoughts to all.

Caren, if you need anything and I can help, please call or pm me. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope the dr can find something to improve her condition. I know it's heartbreaking for you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


June, I don't think there is much more they can do. Mom is already on the middle dosage patch for her memory. 
Thanks.

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Caren -- I am soo sorry! I didn't see your post and pictures - I feel so sad for you and wish I was there to give you a hug and help you
> clean up. We would all be there if we could. My thoughts surround you with love. You have had a terrible time lately and I hope this is the end and spring will bring a new awakening everything will settle down for you. Remember how lucky the family was in the accident - and also realize that things are things -- Hard to do -- we had a huge flood years ago and I thought I was never going to get over it -- We did and we managed - you will too. You have so many people in your family who love you and then you have us. I Hope these little chicadees give you some comfort. Shirley


Thank you, chickadees are my favorite winter bird.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the advice and hugs after my dental visit. I did as my dentist said and kept the denture in till 3a m then was too sore and tired to put up with it any longer. The oozing stopped shortly after and I slept fitfully. I kept waking myself up when I turned over and touched tender spots on my face. I feel a lot better today, still sore but improving. Much to my surprise the dental receptionist phoned to ask how I was, which was kind.
> Caren, what a terrible thing to happen. If there is anything we can do to help please say. You are in our thoughts and prayers. You and the animals are safe, and while most things can be replaced, it is important tat you still have the memories of your niece, who wouldn't want you to be upset I am sure. Get as much rest as possible during this difficult time. You are in my prayers.


I am so glad to hear you are feeling better. Be sure to take it easy for a few days, and be very careful of bending over, so you don't start the bleeding again.

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caren thanks for the coffee. How you can think of our coffee when you have so much else going on just now I don't know, but it's much appreciated as always. Healing hugs for you as, in the daylight, you get to see how much damage has been done. x


Morning coffee is part of my morning routine, helps with the feeling of normalcy. The fire is still smoldering and burning off and on. The house smells of smoke and ash, not my favorite oder. Life must go on even when you hit a bump along the way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren! I am going to give it a rest for a bit- my eyes are tired! Let alone the muscles in my arms- and my back for sitting at the computer for so long!


My eyes would and arms would be sore too. YOu are most welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm glad that no people were hurt as well. In the very early hours this morning a family lost their house and everything in it. There is 2 adults, 4 boys and 2 girls. They don't live far from me, my heart goes out to them. I only lost a barn they lost their home. The village is collecting clothes and such for them. How sad they are also missing two family pets. I am not sure if the pets have been found or not.


So sad for them. I will keep them in my prayers also.

Tami


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Meant to add

Tami, the hooks included are 1.25, 1.75, 2.25, 3.50, 5.00, 6.00. The web address for additional hooks is www.motionmagique.com. Eleggant Hooks, ergonomic crochet hook. 

The hat was crocheted in back loops only as a rectangle and then slip stitched together with chain row and ending row. Made an I cord of 75 sts and slip stitched in 74. Chained 35 to start the hat, 34 sts crocheted. Took the I cord and wove it through the stitches near the top and pulled it right. Tied in a bow. Folded the brim up. Width of rectangle was 11 1/2".

Now to finish the pink hat. It gets the same finishing treatment as the blue on only knitted although I will crochet the I cord.

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to him for the last 3 hours of his drive last night, thank goodness for blue tooth headsets, and he said the wind died down, so he was able to do 65 with no problem. He had to fill up in Salina, and thank God (I was praying), there was an empty parking spot that was easy to get into after he filled up, so he was able to just back into that last available spot and park for the night instead of driving another hour to Heston. He was tired, I was tired, and I was just relieved that he was able to park and get some sleep.
> He has a short day today, so only driving about 7 hours, that will be nice, he can get parked and watch some tv and not deliver until 10 am tomorrow.
> Mocha is snoring beside me on the couch, lolol... he's noisy for a long nosed dog. lol Sounds like a pug the way he's snoring. lolol


Good to hear David made it safely.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The Crochet Bonnet workshop is now open. If you are a crocheter this would be an interesting one for you. She is going to show us how to join different floral motifs and shape them - but the information will be helpful if you wish to join motifs in an afgan or other project. 

I would highly recommend this one. 

Click on the link under my post and scroll down to #54


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni g from Devon. Having a lovely ti e. Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work.
> Hugs to everyone.


What fun! We love steam trains.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> First off, Caren, I am so sorry that you lost the barn and all its contents. Happy that everyone is okay including the animals. Parker must be getting big by now. Hugs to you all.
> 
> Railyn, hope you start to feel better soon. Have you got lots of knitting to do while confined to the house and distance from Ray? Glad to hear that he is doing well.
> 
> ...


Yes he is getting big or at least I am told he is. I see him everyday so don't notice as much. I will let you know if I need anything. Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Must have been a very "hot" fire to melt the freezers into nothingness...prayers and hugs.


 I was at the gate about 1/8th mile from the fire was nice and toasty warm. I was still wet from swimming so it felt nice. Thank you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Meant to add
> 
> :-D :-D :-D so cute


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday to your son. Sons are a joy aren't they? Hope for a lovely DIL. My son chose well - couldn't love her more if I'd chosen her myself.



Angelyaya5 said:


> Caren....I am so sorry for your loss, your pictures were heartbreaking
> Please keep us posted as to how you're doing
> Lifting up Hannah in prayer, also your friend Fred, Sam
> Kathy... Adorable baby hat
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Railyn...Hope you are back to feeling good soon. Hugs
> 
> We had such a bad storm while my sisters were here and I'm afraid my SIL and her DH who left here for Niagara Falls had their trip hampered some. I believe they were there before the bad weather hit, thank goodness. At least none of them were driving during it, but we had a foot of snow here and more where it drifted. I was helping outside to clean off the car and went to move and almost went down as it was up to my knees in that spot. LOL Since I'm short and sisters are taller, they made me stop helping. Nice day today for their trip home. I'm off for a lovely nap.


glad you had a good visit with your sisters. Glad to hear you didn't fall and get hurt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just ran up to Canton, OH from Springfield this morning and back again tonight. The wind wasn't too bad this morning. Had a bit of rain. It was really windy coming back down and I stayed off the interstates as the load wasn't too deliver till 5:30 a.m. Got down here and checked with the place and they took it tonight.
> 
> Don't envy David driving in Kansas. The wind can be fierce there. I always wonder if the big trucks feel it as much as I do. Of course, if the trailer is loaded it probably helps. Unloaded I bet is a pain. Glad he got where he needed to go safely. I'm parked for the night. Safe travels.
> 
> Kathy


I'm glad you are in for the night. Safe travels tomorrow


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Terrible about losing the freezers full of meat. Thank goodness the animals weren't hurt. Will there be an investigation as to the cause? You have had more than your share of mishaps this winter. A prayer for a calming spirit is head your way.


I wish they would investigate, I'd like to know what happened. We were told that there is not enough left to find out anything. I have to go through all my photos and try to find barn pics and pics of my yarn and craft supplies. They have no idea how many thousands of photos I have to go through to find the couple dozen of the inside of the barn. I am going cross eyed, thought it might be easier to find stash photos on here. NOT.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> If you want the addresses, let me know. I got cards from all the places.
> 
> Kathy


Thanks Kathy, that would be great. And the name of the crochet hooks, also, please. Maybe I can order them and have them shipped.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a much better day. I knew that I would be able to enjoy a good meal tonight. Attitude makes a big difference. I didn;t mind the taste of the food so much as the limitations. I don't eat a lot of dairy but a little is sure nice. I lived on fruits and vegies. Just couldn't eat meat without salt. I had no side effects from the iodine. I was able to start the thyroid replacement today too. We broke all diet rules and had pizza.
> Ray is feeling better each day.
> I am so thankful.
> I was knocken on my heels because of the barn fire. That really upset me. My best wishes and prayers for the whole family. Caren, enough is enough.1


I'm happy to hear you are both doing better. I am keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee is part of my morning routine, helps with the feeling of normalcy. The fire is still smoldering and burning off and on. The house smells of smoke and ash, not my favorite oder. Life must go on even when you hit a bump along the way.


To help with the smoke odor, get a couple of bags of regular charcoal and open them up around the house. It will absorb the odor. It will be a while, since the smoke will be in the air outside, but if you keep the windows and doors closed as much as possible, it will help inside.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Meant to add
> 
> Tami, the hooks included are 1.25, 1.75, 2.25, 3.50, 5.00, 6.00. The web address for additional hooks is www.motionmagique.com. Eleggant Hooks, ergonomic crochet hook.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy. And the puppies are sure cute!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone is being safe and seeing improvement in health. My prayers are going out to all of those in need. Good night and hugs to all!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kehinkle it is in the living room(name of the pattern) for the sweater. Will post it tomorrow.


Goodnight I am off to bed. Have a good night and a better tomorrow.

Have to work tomorrow morning, see you in the afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Railyn so glad today has been a better day for you and Ray. Good to hear the positive news; prayers continue.

Caren you are so strong and have such a wonderful attitude. Glad there is insurance to cover a good deal of the contents and for the barn itself. 

Poledra so glad David made it safely. Traveing mercies for him on the rest of this trip. Also for all others on the road.

Loved the picture of the pups in the overalls hang in on the line. Sydney needs a pair...LOL...He so wants to be with me constantly. Walked into the living room this owning to find my dear pup had taken my bray out of the dirtily clothes and had it in his bed in the living room. Silly pup! 

I'm going to bed early since I have a busy day tomorrow. Sending healing energy and positive energy to all. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We are all praying for a positive outcome for you and Hannah I am sure Gwen!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he is getting big or at least I am told he is. I see him everyday so don't notice as much. I will let you know if I need anything. Thank you


If any of us could be there in a minute we would be. I still can't believe two firs in one night. 
Railyn, hang in there. Think of you and Ray.
Gagesmom, beautiful set, you get so much done. 
Julie, love the color and look of the new sweater.
Gwen, what a puppy you have. Our cat and dog would drag our socks into his bed and our cat loved the boys socks. 
One more day of work tomorrow for the week. Mom is still not herself I don't think. She got home yesterday before the storm hit. Maybe she just needs more time. Her potassium and sodium levels were way off also. So maybe it will just take time. But thanks for all the concern and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Spider!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Spider!


So how long will it take you to make an item like that??? 
Life has been so hectic I haven't touched a project and miss it. I need to crochet some fingerless mittens before our fall comes back, need some of our college colors and then my sister wants a pair from her sons High School colors. Won't take me long if I can just sit and do it., also have some quilts to work on and I want to make up some to donate next fall. So I will need to get organized for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, glad David got to his destination safely, those winds can sure raise he'll with empty trailers.
Railyn, glad you are feeling better & able to eat normally again.
Valerie, good to hear you are surrounded by family & doing well. Good luck with the future treatments
Kathy, love the photo of the pups in blue jeans, too cute!
Shirley, your chickadees are beautiful. I hope your sinuses are better today. Changes in weather can sure make them painful.
Sam, I would think Fred should complain to the staff at the rehab place, there is no reason for him to have to suffer.
Gwen, you should have results from Hannahs test much quicker than a week, the CBC & blood smear must be tested within 24 hrs of collection & with computers the doctor should. Have the results right after they are done
Caren, what a mess you have left, glad insurance will cover most of things, I know some things are not replacable but thank goodness no people or animals were lost. Terrible about your neighbors, agree it puts things in perspective when they lost their home but still hard to lose your things. Good that the community will help them out. 
Melody, your blue sweater & hat are so cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have one of those Eleggant sets also -- the piece inside the wooden part came out -- called to the company and they said just to reglue it---that the glue dries out and just to re-do it from time to time. So, if that happens to you, just reglue and you'll be back in business. I really like the one I have. I had a plastic contraption that you could adapt a regular crochet hook to the ergonomic egg shape-but the connection was never tight enough for me---guess I'm an aggressive crocheter!!



kehinkle said:


> Meant to add
> 
> Tami, the hooks included are 1.25, 1.75, 2.25, 3.50, 5.00, 6.00. The web address for additional hooks is www.motionmagique.com. Eleggant Hooks, ergonomic crochet hook.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Not the kind of warmth that you want, though....



NanaCaren said:


> I was at the gate about 1/8th mile from the fire was nice and toasty warm. I was still wet from swimming so it felt nice. Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I got mine from the company directly. Eleggant crochet hooks.



tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Kathy, that would be great. And the name of the crochet hooks, also, please. Maybe I can order them and have them shipped.
> 
> Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> So how long will it take you to make an item like that???
> Life has been so hectic I haven't touched a project and miss it. I need to crochet some fingerless mittens before our fall comes back, need some of our college colors and then my sister wants a pair from her sons High School colors. Won't take me long if I can just sit and do it., also have some quilts to work on and I want to make up some to donate next fall. So I will need to get organized for sure.


three days work and I am at 5 inches from the beginning- but I did 'tink' back an inch or so. Remembering that I am working front and back at present- in 4 ply it is more of a mission! The traditional ones are on 2.5 mm needles so would be slower still!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> That is a cute story. Was the younger brother your DH?


No- SIL is David's half sister (shared father)and the brother was her half brother from her mother. So actually no relationship to David at all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angelyaya5 said:


> I also have a son story for today. My son was born 44 years ago today, and was three months early. I was told he would not live, but he proved everyone wrong, and he is now healthy and successful and living in Tx. He's single and looking for a good wife.


He did very well to survive so long ago and to be fit and healthy as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 80 % bamboo, 20 % Australian wool, is what the ball band reads- so it is very good for our climate- and seems not to irritate in the way pure wool can. the band also says to work on 4 mm needles, but I am on 3 .25 mm, and would not want it more open.


Didn't you say it was a 4 ply? 4mm would be far too big I would have thought (thats normal for 8 ply after all)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny darowil - did they ever "run away" again? --- sam


Not that I'm aware off- but then I only heard the story when we were up there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> So true, it didn't hit me until I was on my way home, had to stop and let it out. Thanks for the blessing. :-D


I have had this form of release after the loss of a precious furbaby, sure I am not the only one. Know that we all support you at this time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I've just watches Akiko Susuki and Mao Asada each skate for the last time - very sentimental but they both did beautifully which is always nice for a retirement performance.
> Trisha
> I guess that you guessed I am a real figure skating fan.


I love figure skating and ice dancing so I am frustrated by the lack of coverage here on Foxtel.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh gosh Kathy - so glad you weren't in the mash up. Things like that can happen so quickly - I am a super cautious defensive driver - I guess from motorcycle riding for so long. I always assume someone is going to do something stupid or screw up!!! Be safe - luv-AZ


You and me both. I currently don't have a motorcycle and I certainly miss the wind in my face when the visor was left up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't you say it was a 4 ply? 4mm would be far too big I would have thought (thats normal for 8 ply after all)


I suspect someone did not make a proper swatch! It definitely is what it reads!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they have the greatest stuff. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> I love their catalogs and their website. I have a wish list too...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute melody - great work. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about the catapult? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> You can't even tell where to freezer were they melted in the heat. Looks odd I know where things should be but there is nothing left. My tardis is gone  I will have to start again :?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren, just catching up this morning and read about your fire! You certainly seem to be having a lot to deal with, and I send you many hugs and hope you can get everything sorted out. No chance of having a boring life!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture Kathy - very cute - thanks for sharing. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Meant to add
> 
> Tami, the hooks included are 1.25, 1.75, 2.25, 3.50, 5.00, 6.00. The web address for additional hooks is www.motionmagique.com. Eleggant Hooks, ergonomic crochet hook.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Today was a much better day. I knew that I would be able to enjoy a good meal tonight. Attitude makes a big difference. I didn;t mind the taste of the food so much as the limitations. I don't eat a lot of dairy but a little is sure nice. I lived on fruits and vegies. Just couldn't eat meat without salt. I had no side effects from the iodine. I was able to start the thyroid replacement today too. We broke all diet rules and had pizza.
> Ray is feeling better each day.
> I am so thankful.
> I was knocken on my heels because of the barn fire. That really upset me. My best wishes and prayers for the whole family. Caren, enough is enough.1


Good to hear your day was better. I hope this is the start of the road to recovery, one day at a time, each day a little better than the one before. Glad you enjoyed the pizza - it's good to break the rules now and again! Hugs. x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am still about 10 pages behind. Good heavens what a hot night we had last night.... it was 27C at 2.30am and then by lunch time it was down to 17C. So yesterday was 36C and today 17C!! :shock: 
We had rain on and off also (which we so badly need). At 7pm tonight it is 17C and same time last night 31.4C.

I thought I would sit late this afternoon and maybe finish my square... 2 rows later, I see I have done a whole lacy row WRONG. Not happy! I took it back and still didnt do it right. :roll: I dont mind taking plain knitting back but lots of YOs etc and I thought I was going to end up having to rip it all out. BUT all is good again, I am back on track. DD had an uncomfortable night last night and she really is pretty worn out. We go to doc check up tomorrow morning, we will see if she still wants to hang in there or talk about inducing. I went to a baby store today and bought a rain/storm cover for pram and then just HAD to get a cute little lamb rattle. I cant help myself. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Guernsey #2 underway getting the pattern set right on second attempt, using stitch markers for each panel this time round.
> It will be easier once the panels are showing the design clearly- but I completely lost my way first time round!


Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Had an interesting day. Walked into a spray on insecticide, straight into ear canal. Only small amount but still made me headachy and crook feeling. Rang poisons information to check when it was over 4 hours without any improvement. Starting to feel better and getting hungry. Bother mother and her need to kill with fly spray.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


Wonderful to hear from you. :thumbup: Take care...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The house fire is thought to be caused from a space heater. I feel for the fire fighters they didn't get much sleep after leaving here around 1am the same bunch were at the house fire too.


How terrible for the family.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popped in quickly to see how everyone is getting along this week and I am devestated to see the photos of Caren's barn. Caren, I am so sorry you have lost so much - hugs, and lots of them to you! Good news that the animals are safe, but devestating for you to lose so much that means a lot to you. There are no words except to say I am so sorry.
I have now forgotten everything else that I have read. I know some need prayers for health issues either for themselves or loved ones, so duly noted and taken care of. Everyone else, please know you are in my thoughts and take care everyone. Good night for now and let's hope for a better tomorrow.
Denise


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Okay, over to McDonald's to use their wifi. Also lunch of a salad. Hope I can send the pic now.
> 
> Kathy


Love McDonalds simply for their free wifi. Love the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looking good! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Well this is a different view of my barn. I came home from water aerobics to smoke coming out of the barn. In less than
> 5 minutes it was engulfed in flame.


OMG How devastating. I hope that no animals were trapped. Glad you weren't in the barn when this occurred.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Julie--Have forgotten to say what a wonderful piece your guernsey is. Way beyond my skill level but I have enjoyed watching the progress.

Caren--I am so sorry for you loss, but it occurred to me that you are modeling for your children and grandchildren how to handle a down moment in life. I admire your attitude and strength. Sometimes when I am in a hard place I remember the lessons learned from my mother and grandmother. They always stay with you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Guess a bit hard to slip them into a small bag or similar. Or even into a suitcase.
> Did I tell the story from my SILs 60th? When she was a young girl she convinced her younger brother that they needed to run away from home. So being a planner it was clear that food was needed. On a farm what better food than chooks (hens)? So she got a couple of then and put them into a suitcase. And off they headed. After a while they were hungry, then realised how much was needed to prepare these poor chooks for eating. Starting with killing them! So they turned round and went back home again. And they didn't even get off the farm! Wonder if the poor chooks ever recovered from their journey in the suitcase?


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a list of things to be positive about. I have only lost things some more dear than others. I have my children and grandchildren, none of my animals were lost, I still have a house and my pets. My children are old enough to understand what has happened. We may not like it but life goes on, new memories will be made.
> 
> Parker is in the pasture with the other animals happy as can be.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Lucky baby. Beautiful work and a lovely shade of blue.


Ditto... re gagesmom's knitted baby things. Gosh you must knit fast. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is still not much different, lots of smoke. All my yarn was stored out in the top half along with my stamps, material all my craft supplies


That last is so heartbreaking. It takes so long to build supplies up and so quick to loose it. My heart sunk when I read this. I am glad that no humans or animals were injured or worse.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 67 and bedtime for me. Goodnight all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angelyaya5 said:


> Caren....I am so sorry for your loss, your pictures were heartbreaking
> Please keep us posted as to how you're doing
> Lifting up Hannah in prayer, also your friend Fred, Sam
> Kathy... Adorable baby hat
> ...


What a blessing for you and your son. A very happy birthday to him. May his birthday gift be a loving wife!
junek


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I recently got an email about the new Academy of Quilting, an online place to take quilting classes. It is the successor to Quilt University, an early and excellent online educational website, which was founded by Carol Miller, a visionary quilter who lived in Richmond, Virginia (south of me and north of June). Sadly, she passed away, and some of the online classes have been transferred to this site. During the QU era, I took a few classes with Daphne Greig, a quilter from Vancouver, Canada, and they were excellent. She has now moved (virtually) to the Academy. I thought Id share this information, in case anyone is interested in Daphnes classes or her work. I took her stained glass class and had fun making a small wallhanging. 
You can Google Academy of Quilting, and also Daphne Greig, if you are interested in seeing her work.
The QU classes didnt have video but I think some of the new ones do. It worked surprisingly well without, though.Daphne had great lessons.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a brief hello, dear KTP. I', out of hospital and convalescing with my sister. On computer only intermittently. Progress from the surgery and you all know that I've to have further treatment. I'm in various stages of preparation for that. Bless the ability to knit. It keeps me happy and occupied. My family are taking very best care of me. I hope to be in more regular contact from now on. XXX


I know others will have already said this, but it is good that you are back here and making progress.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a list of things to be positive about. I have only lost things some more dear than others. I have my children and grandchildren, none of my animals were lost, I still have a house and my pets. My children are old enough to understand what has happened. We may not like it but life goes on, new memories will be made.
> 
> Parker is in the pasture with the other animals happy as can be.


Oh, Caren. You attitude really shows your faith. You are such a strong person and have taught that to your children. I'm so glad Parker and all the animals, pets and your family are all physically all right. But this has to be a traumatic loss.
My heart and prayers are with you. I pray you can get a new barn up and completed before too long. Do they give you any idea when they might have a cause for the fire?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


That's so pretty. I love the color. How is Deuce this morning?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a much better day. I knew that I would be able to enjoy a good meal tonight. Attitude makes a big difference. I didn;t mind the taste of the food so much as the limitations. I don't eat a lot of dairy but a little is sure nice. I lived on fruits and vegies. Just couldn't eat meat without salt. I had no side effects from the iodine. I was able to start the thyroid replacement today too. We broke all diet rules and had pizza.
> Ray is feeling better each day.
> I am so thankful.
> I was knocken on my heels because of the barn fire. That really upset me. My best wishes and prayers for the whole family. Caren, enough is enough.1


So glad things are improving for you and Ray. I always keep you both in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> June, I don't think there is much more they can do. Mom is already on the middle dosage patch for her memory.
> Thanks.
> 
> Tami


In that case, I will pray for comfort for both of you. It's so hard to see a beloved parent go downhill. My mother was so active all of her life and her mind was sharp even when she passed away. But she had ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease) and her body just refused to do anything. Unfortunately in her case, it's a blessing when God called her home. That's a hard blessing to accept when we lose them but after so many years of suffering.....it really is a blessing.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well, as our northern hemisphere sisters and brothers come online for the day, those of us in the southern hemisphere are going off to the land of nod. I have caught up (first time since the start of the week) and have a busy day tomorrow. So I bid you all a good night and look forward to all the lovely pictures in the morning.

{{{{{{{{{{{{Everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> To help with the smoke odor, get a couple of bags of regular charcoal and open them up around the house. It will absorb the odor. It will be a while, since the smoke will be in the air outside, but if you keep the windows and doors closed as much as possible, it will help inside.
> 
> Tami


I have charcoal around the house I can't imagine what it would smell like if I didn't.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:
 

> I have a list of things to be positive about. I have only lost things some more dear than others. I have my children and grandchildren, none of my animals were lost, I still have a house and my pets. My children are old enough to understand what has happened. We may not like it but life goes on, new memories will be made.
> 
> Parker is in the pasture with the other animals happy as can be.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


Sooooo cute, lovely color. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what about the catapult? --- sam


The catapult is sitting in the yard far enough away that it is safe. How ever all the rope for it is a loss as it was stored in the barn to keep it from rotting. all 12,000 feet of double braided nylon 5.08cm/2" rope. Then there was a spare one that was only 1inch thick, same length. My tardis, my beautiful tardis is no longer :-( :-( I will rebuild it and the red phone box too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Today was a much better day. I knew that I would be able to enjoy a good meal tonight. Attitude makes a big difference. I didn;t mind the taste of the food so much as the limitations. I don't eat a lot of dairy but a little is sure nice. I lived on fruits and vegies. Just couldn't eat meat without salt. I had no side effects from the iodine. I was able to start the thyroid replacement today too. We broke all diet rules and had pizza.
> Ray is feeling better each day.
> I am so thankful.
> I was knocken on my heels because of the barn fire. That really upset me. My best wishes and prayers for the whole family. Caren, enough is enough.1


So glad you feel better, another answered prayer, and more to come
:lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all. Enjoying my morning coffee before I have to get ready for the day. Always a nice time of day. Sun is shining but the temp is cold this morning. Slowly,coming around!!
Have a good day and stay safe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> NanaCaren, just catching up this morning and read about your fire! You certainly seem to be having a lot to deal with, and I send you many hugs and hope you can get everything sorted out. No chance of having a boring life!!


Thank you for the hugs. I used to have a pretty calm life, not now. Even today the cows figure seems how the barn is gone they can wonder the roads. Have just gotten a call saying they are out. Will be back soon.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Meant to add
> 
> Tami, the hooks included are 1.25, 1.75, 2.25, 3.50, 5.00, 6.00. The web address for additional hooks is www.motionmagique.com. Eleggant Hooks, ergonomic crochet hook.
> 
> ...


LOL, my first laughter for the day thanks, so cute. :-D


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Kathy, that would be great. And the name of the crochet hooks, also, please. Maybe I can order them and have them shipped.
> 
> Tami


I took pix of their cards. Hope they are clear enough to read. If not, then I will type them out.
Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 09:19. Had the fire trucks here again this morning, the mess thought it should flare back up. It seems to be out now at least for the time being. 

Today's coffee and a picture Chrissy drew for me. 

Gentle healing energy for all those in need and HUGS for all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 09:19. Had the fire trucks here again this morning, the mess thought it should flare back up. It seems to be out now at least for the time being.
> 
> Today's coffee and a picture Chrissy drew for me.
> 
> Gentle healing energy for all those in need and HUGS for all.


Love it, coffee does just that, :lol: nice way to start the day. I am laughing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping you in prayer and hugs....tough times. Love the picture from Chrissy -- what a great family you have.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 09:19. Had the fire trucks here again this morning, the mess thought it should flare back up. It seems to be out now at least for the time being.
> 
> Today's coffee and a picture Chrissy drew for me.
> 
> Gentle healing energy for all those in need and HUGS for all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Love it, coffee does just that, :lol: nice way to start the day. I am laughing


 :lol: :lol: yes it is, even though most days I start with a glass of water or a green smoothie. Coffee is optional for me.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Woke up to the rain this morning in Springfield,OH. Didn't want to get up but forced myself to. Have read my emails, caught up here and have knitted a bit on the hat. Now to figure out breakfast. 

Good night to all of the sisters who are off to bed. 

Think I will go to Big Boy and have a good breakfast at a sit down place today.

Caren, hugs this morning for you all. What a clean up that will be. Hope you can find the pix you need. I meant it when I said if you need anything. I am just a phone call away. Won't hurt me to take a few days off! 

Take care all,
Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Keeping you in prayer and hugs....tough times. Love the picture from Chrissy -- what a great family you have.


I love the picture too. 
Thank you, I think my family is pretty special.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Prior Lake  (I love when PurpleFi starts out her posts that way so I had to do it, just once)   

It will be a busy day here today...the calm before the storm - literally. Another storm is heading our way. I wonder how Spider made out after the last dumping of that white stuff? Only "snizzle" on the roads here but tomorrow is to be another story...maybe 6-10" in my area, Thursday into Friday, and the farther north you go the more snow that is predicted...Spider, get ready 

I have some things to take to the Salvation Army. They have a nice drop-off center in the next town over. I got in my 'everything' room yesterday and cleaned house. It used to be dear son's bedroom but it is small. Now we have the computer, a chest of drawers, a small dresser, a filing cabinet, etc. All my paper patterns are in the filing cabinet and all my craft interests/books. It was looking pretty bad in here...still kinda does but at least it doesn't look like the a hoarder's room any longer. That's a positive step, right? 

Groceries need to get bought and something made for supper...I hope to come up with something good but don't have much motivation for cooking today.

When a cousin's mother-in-law needed to leave her home for an assisted living apartment, a bunch of old Workbasket magazines were found. I was just thrilled to be gifted those old magazines. The earliest ones are from 1949 and there are some even before that, with no dates, that are a fold-up type of pamphlet. I'm tempted to do a little searching...think I might have a serious treasure on my hands here. I'm not interested in selling them but was so touched they thought of me, instead of just tossing those magazines in the garbage    I have pages marked that I plan to scan...tatting patterns and lots of crochet AND recipes. It is fun to look through the old recipes/patterns and see what people were making/eating then compared to now...from the brief look I took, it is true - what goes around comes around again. I'm hoping to have fun with this during the impending storm. 

I also need to go through my WIP (works in progress) to see what needs to be completed or what was just a crazy idea that should be frogged back and the yarn rewound for another project. Feels good to at least be able to see things in this room again. 

Prayers for you all, dear friends! I hope all that is wrong is soon right, all pain is eased, and all illness cured!!!!! Make it a great day!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Way behind again - I thought retirement was supposed to be less busy - seems like all I do is run from one place to the next! That'll teach me to have 10 grandkids!!


Today is our Liliana Joy's 2nd birthday. What a miracle she is - happy, healthy and talking up a storm. We were all so worried when she was born 16 weeks early ( 1 lb. 6 oz.). Now she's just a normal 2 yr. old and starting to show signs of the "terrible two's". God is good!!

Caren, I saw your posts about your barn burning down. What a tragedy. I'm glad your animals are ok. 

Well, running out to get Lili's gifts and some birthday wrapping paper. I'm all out; we've already had 5 birthdays this year.

Prayers for all in need. Love, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Way behind again - I thought retirement was supposed to be less busy - seems like all I do is run from one place to the next! That'll teach me to have 10 grandkids!!
> 
> Tell Lilli happy birthday!!!!!!! Retiring just means you have more time to do tons of things that have nothing to do with free time. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Way behind again - I thought retirement was supposed to be less busy - seems like all I do is run from one place to the next! That'll teach me to have 10 grandkids!!
> 
> Today is our Liliana Joy's 2nd birthday. What a miracle she is - happy, healthy and talking up a storm. We were all so worried when she was born 16 weeks early ( 1 lb. 6 oz.). Now she's just a normal 2 yr. old and starting to show signs of the "terrible two's". God is good!!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Lilianne Joy. And have a lot of fun :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday, Lili, to the little miracle girl! Have fun today with the grands.

Tami, here are the cards for the Columbus yarn shops.They are readable.

Ate too much breakfast but limited myself to one biscuit and a bit of gravy, three pieces of bacon, a bit of kielbasa with onions and peppers, a scoop of scrambled eggs, a salad with vinegar and fresh fruit with a small scoop of courage cheese. Eating lean the rest of the day but have to indulge once in a while. 

Be careful if it shows your way.

Take care, keep warm or cool,

Kathy


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gottastch said:


> When a cousin's mother-in-law needed to leave her home for an assisted living apartment, a bunch of old Workbasket magazines were found. I was just thrilled to be gifted those old magazines. The earliest ones are from 1949 and there are some even before that, with no dates, that are a fold-up type of pamphlet.


My mother subscribed to the Workbasket, and I always enjoyed it too, even as a child. She saved some favorite issues and gave others away when she moved. She had a favorite baby bootie pattern but the page was so worn that I decided to buy a second copy. You can buy them on eBay. I ended up with a batch (couldn't buy just one issue) and have had fun browsing through them. I do remember there were always tatting patterns. Her subscription began in the fifties sometime...I never saw the early pamphlet issues. Sorry about the April storm but you will have fun browsing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There was a posting earlier about a crocheted gingerbread man from the Work Basket magazines --- on the posting, a person had an entire glossary/Contents section for each of the Workbasket magazines...it's quite something --- you may want to keep a copy of the index with your magazines.



gottastch said:


> Good morning from a sunny Prior Lake  (I love when PurpleFi starts out her posts that way so I had to do it, just once)
> 
> It will be a busy day here today...the calm before the storm - literally. Another storm is heading our way. I wonder how Spider made out after the last dumping of that white stuff? Only "snizzle" on the roads here but tomorrow is to be another story...maybe 6-10" in my area, Thursday into Friday, and the farther north you go the more snow that is predicted...Spider, get ready
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Some rather neat ideas for around the house.

http://www.amazingoasis.org/2014/03/here-are-30-relatively-simple-things.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> When a cousin's mother-in-law needed to leave her home for an assisted living apartment, a bunch of old Workbasket magazines were found. I was just thrilled to be gifted those old magazines. The earliest ones are from 1949 and there are some even before that, with no dates, that are a fold-up type of pamphlet. I'm tempted to do a little searching...think I might have a serious treasure on my hands here. I'm not interested in selling them but was so touched they thought of me, instead of just tossing those magazines in the garbage    I have pages marked that I plan to scan...tatting patterns and lots of crochet AND recipes. It is fun to look through the old recipes/patterns and see what people were making/eating then compared to now...from the brief look I took, it is true - what goes around comes around again. I'm hoping to have fun with this during the impending storm.
> 
> I also need to go through my WIP (works in progress) to see what needs to be completed or what was just a crazy idea that should be frogged back and the yarn rewound for another project. Feels good to at least be able to see things in this room again.
> 
> Prayers for you all, dear friends! I hope all that is wrong is soon right, all pain is eased, and all illness cured!!!!! Make it a great day!


My entire collection of workbasket magazine was in the barn along with several projects I was working on.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome drawings! Love the colors!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 09:19. Had the fire trucks here again this morning, the mess thought it should flare back up. It seems to be out now at least for the time being.
> 
> Today's coffee and a picture Chrissy drew for me.
> 
> Gentle healing energy for all those in need and HUGS for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Julie--Have forgotten to say what a wonderful piece your guernsey is. Way beyond my skill level but I have enjoyed watching the progress.
> 
> Caren--I am so sorry for you loss, but it occurred to me that you are modeling for your children and grandchildren how to handle a down moment in life. I admire your attitude and strength. Sometimes when I am in a hard place I remember the lessons learned from my mother and grandmother. They always stay with you.


The hardest part of the guernsey is getting the first few rows of your panels underway- that is why I resorted to the stitch markers on what was my fourth start with the finer yarn (two times in the worsted, two times for the 4 ply). My chart has the stitch count noted in various ways- but with time you do get familiar and it becomes a lot easier. There are no yarn overs, nor knit or purl togethers, just the cables for the 'ropes' but I imagine most of us have cabled at some point.
By the way I fully agree with your words to Caren- I am sure her children and grand-children are learning some valuable lessons.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is still not much different, lots of smoke. All my yarn was stored out in the top half along with my stamps, material all my craft supplies


~~~Good grief.....that is a big loss. BUT...it could have been worse. Healing waves coming your way....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know and I thank you all for being here. I have been crying since I saw it. There were things form my late niece in the barn, I can never replace them.


~~~no amount of sympathy can begin to replace the irreplaceable. Our hearts ache with you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Awesome drawings! Love the colors!


I will pass the complement on to Chrissy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good grief.....that is a big loss. BUT...it could have been worse. Healing waves coming your way....


thank you it is a big loss bigger than I realized until I started writing things down. to list a few tupperware, creative memories, stampin up and other stamps, cross stitch, knitting, crocheting, tatting, all my seasonal baking pans, cookie cutters, seasonal dishes, yarn, beads and charms. material sewing machines. all m camping equipment.

Heading out to get Michael from school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thank you it is a big loss bigger than I realized until I started writing things down. to list a few tupperware, creative memories, stampin up and other stamps, cross stitch, knitting, crocheting, tatting, all my seasonal baking pans, cookie cutters, seasonal dishes, yarn, beads and charms. material sewing machines. all m camping equipment.
> 
> Heading out to get Michael from school.


I sure hope the Insurance will help to some of this- but that has to be virtually a lifetime of collecting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning. Have to get busy. DD, DSIL, DGS coming this afternoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no --- sorry to have brought up the subject.



NanaCaren said:


> My entire collection of workbasket magazine was in the barn along with several projects I was working on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning. Have to get busy. DD, DSIL, DGS coming this afternoon.


Hope you have a wonderful visit!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is he feeling okay?



NanaCaren said:


> thank you it is a big loss bigger than I realized until I started writing things down. to list a few tupperware, creative memories, stampin up and other stamps, cross stitch, knitting, crocheting, tatting, all my seasonal baking pans, cookie cutters, seasonal dishes, yarn, beads and charms. material sewing machines. all m camping equipment.
> 
> Heading out to get Michael from school.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> My mother subscribed to the Workbasket, and I always enjoyed it too, even as a child. She saved some favorite issues and gave others away when she moved. She had a favorite baby bootie pattern but the page was so worn that I decided to buy a second copy.


The bootie pattern is in the April 1983 issue, which also has patterns for tatted buttons and a tatted collar.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Guess a bit hard to slip them into a small bag or similar. Or even into a suitcase.
> Did I tell the story from my SILs 60th? When she was a young girl she convinced her younger brother that they needed to run away from home. So being a planner it was clear that food was needed. On a farm what better food than chooks (hens)? So she got a couple of then and put them into a suitcase. And off they headed. After a while they were hungry, then realised how much was needed to prepare these poor chooks for eating. Starting with killing them! So they turned round and went back home again. And they didn't even get off the farm! Wonder if the poor chooks ever recovered from their journey in the suitcase?


~~~ :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I really need to quit copying so many reipes. I have spent the last three hours going through my email deciding which recipes to copy when really I want to copy them all. one can only use so many recipes I keep telling myself - I probably have well over a thousand in my document file.
> 
> 56° at 4:30pm this Tuesday - it won't make it to the 62°
> bobby said it could reach today. no rain which is nice however the rain is coming - tomorrow and Thursday.
> ...


~~~Keeping Fred wrapped in prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good eveni g from Devon. Having a lovely ti e. Been on an old steam train today and tried to steal some allacas and angora goats from a farm. It didn't work.
> Hugs to everyone.


~~~probably just as well.....don't alpacas spit? And goats eat everything! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


~~~Just plain BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 09:19. Had the fire trucks here again this morning, the mess thought it should flare back up. It seems to be out now at least for the time being.
> 
> Today's coffee and a picture Chrissy drew for me.
> 
> Gentle healing energy for all those in need and HUGS for all.


So sweet and thoughtful of Chrissy....you sure have raised some great children. Hope this is the last flare-up so you can get the mess cleared and the rebuilding started. 
Hope you didn't have too much trouble rounding up the cattle!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Just ran up to Canton, OH from Springfield this morning and back again tonight. The wind wasn't too bad this morning. Had a bit of rain. It was really windy coming back down and I stayed off the interstates as the load wasn't too deliver till 5:30 a.m. Got down here and checked with the place and they took it tonight.
> 
> Don't envy David driving in Kansas. The wind can be fierce there. I always wonder if the big trucks feel it as much as I do. Of course, if the trailer is loaded it probably helps. Unloaded I bet is a pain. Glad he got where he needed to go safely. I'm parked for the night. Safe travels.
> 
> Kathy


The wind really sucks, David said the wind is the worst thing when he's driving, well that and other drivers:roll: . Yes, if he's fully loaded with some weight, it isn't so bad, because the weight holds him fairly well, but a light load or empty, and he really has to worry, usually around here they have advisories saying "no high profile or light weight loads" when the winds get too high, but that doesn't help much if there is no place to pull off that has them pointing into the wind, he said if they pull over and park broadside to the wind, the gusts can still flip them over. Glad you made it safe and sound, delivering early is always nice when you can get it. David had to sit for 4 hours on Monday waiting to get into a dock and loaded up, he is not a patient person so the hurry up and wait kind of drives him crazy, but he's learning to just pull out his tablet and read or watch something on netflix. 
Safe travels and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


Oh that is adorable, great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Way behind again - I thought retirement was supposed to be less busy - seems like all I do is run from one place to the next! That'll teach me to have 10 grandkids!!
> 
> Today is our Liliana Joy's 2nd birthday. What a miracle she is - happy, healthy and talking up a storm. We were all so worried when she was born 16 weeks early ( 1 lb. 6 oz.). Now she's just a normal 2 yr. old and starting to show signs of the "terrible two's". God is good!!
> 
> ...


I think I remember when Lili was born and what a worrying time that was. God is good....so wonderful that she's doing so well and such a normal 2 yr old! A very happy birthday to your little miracle baby!
Hope the coming storm isn't too bad.
Stay safe.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I am more aware of them since I made 1.75 metres for the stripy jumper I knitted a while back. BTW I have a commission looming for a cardigan in a top of the line wool- my friend wants to visit the little boutiquey wool shop I was telling her of- she has a trip coming up to Britain for her Anglican Mothers' Union- which she is NZ President for. Be nice to work again with a good yarn- glad I am not paying!!!!!!


That will be fabulous, can't wait to see what pattern you work up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sure hope the Insurance will help to some of this- but that has to be virtually a lifetime of collecting.


I have good insurance, the barn is covered no question about that. I can rebuild it. The contents are covered up to a good amount. I won't get the value for what there was. I keep good records and know how much was there. THe downstairs wood shop tools and such can be replaced, but the wood I had I can't find the same quality that I had. Yes a life time of collecting, I had things that my great grandma and grandma's used. I still have the memories the most important part of what I had. I was dealer for tupperware, creative memories so had a very large collection of both. Stampin up stamps,inks ect.. were from when I would have weekly parties, there would be 15-20 ladies here. I had enough to share. The material/fleece was mostly used for charity. we would all go together buy when it was on sale, then make things for the children in the hospitals and for local food baskets. Right now the most important things to replace are the tools and wood shop. I can't even fix a cupboard door if I wanted to literally all my tools are gone. The tattoo supplies have already ben replaced.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just took a look at the Silent Parade of pandas from the workshop == there are over 90 of them and they are all together. drop by and check them out -- Amazing!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You can't even tell where to freezer were they melted in the heat. Looks odd I know where things should be but there is nothing left. My tardis is gone  I will have to start again :?


That was really hot, to melt the freezers, goodness. Well, maybe the new Tardis will work and we can use it to visit? 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no --- sorry to have brought up the subject.


I am glad you mention them I have to write everything down right down to each crochet hook and set of needles. They have no idea the length of list they will be getting. Jamie alone had an entire library of books. Some of mine are have been out of print for decades, I don't expect to find them to replace them. Some were first editions and limited copies. The top of the barn was a library/rec room/craft room/storage. Each one of the children had an area to store their things. The only thing lacking was a bathroom. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to hear David made it safely.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was really hot, to melt the freezers, goodness. Well, maybe the new Tardis will work and we can use it to visit?
> Hugs


The heat was horrible. It would be awesome if i could get it to work. :-D We could visit all the time and time zone nor distance would matter. :lol: :roll: 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I wish they would investigate, I'd like to know what happened. We were told that there is not enough left to find out anything. I have to go through all my photos and try to find barn pics and pics of my yarn and craft supplies. They have no idea how many thousands of photos I have to go through to find the couple dozen of the inside of the barn. I am going cross eyed, thought it might be easier to find stash photos on here. NOT.


I'm sure it would be nice to have an idea how it started, too bad that they don't think that they would be able to find anything. 
I knew you would have photo records, didn't stop to think how many you'd have to go through to find them though. Don't know how you would be able to find them any easier though, unfortunately. But this is a good lesson for me to make sure that I put all the photos for insurance in their own computer and/or paper file. I think I'll work on that next week. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That will be fabulous, can't wait to see what pattern you work up.


I am looking forward to it! My friend is quite skinny so looks really good when dressed up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have good insurance, the barn is covered no question about that. I can rebuild it. The contents are covered up to a good amount. I won't get the value for what there was. I keep good records and know how much was there. THe downstairs wood shop tools and such can be replaced, but the wood I had I can't find the same quality that I had. Yes a life time of collecting, I had things that my great grandma and grandma's used. I still have the memories the most important part of what I had. I was dealer for tupperware, creative memories so had a very large collection of both. Stampin up stamps,inks ect.. were from when I would have weekly parties, there would be 15-20 ladies here. I had enough to share. The material/fleece was mostly used for charity. we would all go together buy when it was on sale, then make things for the children in the hospitals and for local food baskets. Right now the most important things to replace are the tools and wood shop. I can't even fix a cupboard door if I wanted to literally all my tools are gone. The tattoo supplies have already ben replaced.


Wishing you all the very best! If I were closer I would help out where I could, but at our postage charges that is not a viable thought.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it would be nice to have an idea how it started, too bad that they don't think that they would be able to find anything.
> I knew you would have photo records, didn't stop to think how many you'd have to go through to find them though. Don't know how you would be able to find them any easier though, unfortunately. But this is a good lesson for me to make sure that I put all the photos for insurance in their own computer and/or paper file. I think I'll work on that next week.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I am sure there are going to be missing photos. I know at some point I posted a couple photos of a small amount of my yarn stash, now to find it. I sent photos to a few friends of other parts of the barn. Finding which email they are in is going to be tough. Should have made sure everything was in Evernote, would have been a piece of cake then. That way even if the computer crashes I still have records. I had things all filed on paper, not my best idea :shock: in this case.Even USB drives or SD cards are good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just took a look at the Silent Parade of pandas from the workshop == there are over 90 of them and they are all together. drop by and check them out -- Amazing!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


They are so sweet, it is too bad the name of the person is not with each photo.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too.


Very glad David made it safely. Not much is scarier than when a loved one is driving in the wind and tired on top of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> OMG Caren, I know the barn is a very important building for those of us with animals. And to think of all the other things that were lost too. I'm soo sorry! Just like the rest have said you've got our continual love support and prayers.


Yes, hope the animals will be able to be kept safe during the cold weather that is left.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry to hear Fred's foot is infected and soooo sore. Hard when you can even hear the pain in his voice. Of course prayers for him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, hope the animals will be able to be kept safe during the cold weather that is left.


They will stay warm. MOst of the time they stay outside any ways. Unless it is bitter cold, even then they wonder out of the barn.

Mr Parker, Miss oreo and Mrs Homer coming up to see what I'm doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Way behind again - I thought retirement was supposed to be less busy - seems like all I do is run from one place to the next! That'll teach me to have 10 grandkids!!
> 
> Today is our Liliana Joy's 2nd birthday. What a miracle she is - happy, healthy and talking up a storm. We were all so worried when she was born 16 weeks early ( 1 lb. 6 oz.). Now she's just a normal 2 yr. old and starting to show signs of the "terrible two's". God is good!!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Lili.

I remember when she was born and so tiny and of course, the concern. So glad she is doing well. By the end of this month it will be 6 birthdays here too so not easy to get caught up after Christmas with all the ones just preceding and all the ones after and a wedding to boot. Still have to get that in the mail. I'm late with all the company.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They will stay warm. MOst of the time they stay outside any ways. Unless it is bitter cold, even then they wonder out of the barn.
> 
> Mr Parker, Miss oreo and Mrs Homer coming up to see what I'm doing.


Caren, they are so cute investigating what you are doing. So glad they are alright. I couldn't get it out of my mind how lucky they were that you keep the barn doors open and they had a way out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, they are so cute investigating what you are doing. So glad they are alright. I couldn't get it out of my mind how lucky they were that you keep the barn doors open and they had a way out.


Those pigs follow me all over like puppy dogs, I love it most times. When I was growing up the neighbours barn caught fire, they lost all their animals. The sound of the animals was so sad to hear. I said if ever had a farm the doors would stay open even on the coldest nights so the animals could get out if they needed to.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Those pigs follow me all over like puppy dogs, I love it most times. When I was growing up the neighbours barn caught fire, they lost all their animals. The sound of the animals was so sad to hear. I said if ever had a farm the doors would stay open even on the coldest nights so the animals could get out if they needed to.


You just gave me goose bumps all over. You saved their lives Caren. What a good Mama you are to all your animals and of course, to all your children. I know you are devastated but if the animals were killed you would have been inconsolable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, good morning. Thinking of you. What a devastating loss of things you can not replace. Know that our hearts are with you.
> Marilyn, forgot to say that while it sounds funny to say "I'm radioactive" it might feel very scared. Sorry. I got overwhelmed by Caren's fire.
> Angora, are you ok? Haven't seen a post.
> Have vet appt for Shadow at 11:20 a.m.
> Will be cleaning today as DD coming tomorrow.


Just exhausted and had to do a lot of running around and ended up in work traffic. Also have to get ready for next round of company.   I need a day where I don't have to do anything at all, just rest but don't see it happening. Eye appointment, videotaping dress rehearsal for grandchildren, two performances for their musical, then company arrives on Monday, and that's not counting just getting the normal things done like grocery shopping, etc. Reminds me, I need to go take a nap. LOL Hugs to all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You just gave me goose bumps all over. You saved their lives Caren. What a good Mama you are to all your animals and of course, to all your children. I know you are devastated but if the animals were killed you would have been inconsolable.


I would have been, I was a basket case until I found out they were all accounted for. One of the fire fighters was out in the pasture making sure they were all found. I think I would have lost it had any of the animals been hurt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, please take rest time. I would hate for you to be in flare with company. FM is bad enough just dealing with Spring weather changes and low barometric pressure. Wish I were closer so I could help. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So many treasures lost -- new memories; new treasures!

Before you go off and start replacing yarn and crochet hooks, needles, etc., please let us know what projects you or anyone else are planning and we can see if we have any extras to share. They can't be replacements I'm sure because they weren't your Mom's, Grandma's, etc. but they can be useful.



NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you mention them I have to write everything down right down to each crochet hook and set of needles. They have no idea the length of list they will be getting. Jamie alone had an entire library of books. Some of mine are have been out of print for decades, I don't expect to find them to replace them. Some were first editions and limited copies. The top of the barn was a library/rec room/craft room/storage. Each one of the children had an area to store their things. The only thing lacking was a bathroom. :roll: :roll:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Cute! Pigs are so funny!


NanaCaren said:


> They will stay warm. MOst of the time they stay outside any ways. Unless it is bitter cold, even then they wonder out of the barn.
> 
> Mr Parker, Miss oreo and Mrs Homer coming up to see what I'm doing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3pm and I am just home now. Greg is off to get Gage from school and I am going to catch up before they get back.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Another nice day here. It actually feels like Spring. I raked some of the garden beds. I went to my exercise class this morning for the first time in a while so I've gotten my exercise for the day.
Caren, when my Uncle (in law?) garage burned, he'd just had it sided with aluminum and they firemen said it heated up like a super hot oven. The tractors and other machinery was reduced to rubble. Some of the engines were puddles of aluminum on the ground. They lost a lot of antiques too.
My husband had just started raising bees last summer and he has lost all of them due to the Winter. He's going to replace them and try again this year.
Also, happy birthday to Lilli,extra special!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

all caught up and I wanted to thank you all for your kind compliments on my baby set. My friend will love it.

Off I go before the boys return, see you all later


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They will stay warm. MOst of the time they stay outside any ways. Unless it is bitter cold, even then they wonder out of the barn.
> 
> Mr Parker, Miss oreo and Mrs Homer coming up to see what I'm doing.


They are so cute - and hasn't Mr Parker grown! I can only say how sorry I am to hear of all the irreplaceable things you have lost but at least your animals and your family and your home are safe. More hugs coming your way. x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 09:19. Had the fire trucks here again this morning, the mess thought it should flare back up. It seems to be out now at least for the time being.
> 
> Today's coffee and a picture Chrissy drew for me.
> 
> Gentle healing energy for all those in need and HUGS for all.


Love Chrissys picture. You're awesome with or without coffee, but coffee makes everything better.  
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The heat was horrible. It would be awesome if i could get it to work. :-D We could visit all the time and time zone nor distance would matter. :lol: :roll:
> Hugs


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

And you can even put a in the new barn if you want to. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure there are going to be missing photos. I know at some point I posted a couple photos of a small amount of my yarn stash, now to find it. I sent photos to a few friends of other parts of the barn. Finding which email they are in is going to be tough. Should have made sure everything was in Evernote, would have been a piece of cake then. That way even if the computer crashes I still have records. I had things all filed on paper, not my best idea :shock: in this case.Even USB drives or SD cards are good.


Oh lord, that will be a long list. Maybe the people you've sent pics to in emails, still have them and can email them back to you, that would help some. 
Yes, Evernote is a lifesaver, I've been using for anything I really need to save. 
Hopefully your paper files were not in the barn?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very glad David made it safely. Not much is scarier than when a loved one is driving in the wind and tired on top of it.


That's for sure. Last night was nice, he was able to sleep in in the morning and get to bed at a decent time, then today he didn't have to deliver until 10:30a, it will be a little late tonight when he parks, but at least he should have been well rested so that he isn't too tired. He should be home tomorrow evening, hoping he doesn't have to work on Friday and we can have a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They will stay warm. MOst of the time they stay outside any ways. Unless it is bitter cold, even then they wonder out of the barn.
> 
> Mr Parker, Miss oreo and Mrs Homer coming up to see what I'm doing.


Awe!! They are too cute, and not small by any means.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Those pigs follow me all over like puppy dogs, I love it most times. When I was growing up the neighbours barn caught fire, they lost all their animals. The sound of the animals was so sad to hear. I said if ever had a farm the doors would stay open even on the coldest nights so the animals could get out if they needed to.


LOL! Just like children, they want to be in the middle and know what you are doing and where you are going. 
We had friends who lost both of their dogs in a basement fire, the dogs slept in the basement with all of the auto parts for the business and they lived upstairs, we were all heartbroken, they tried to get to them but just couldn't. I agree with the idea of leaving the barn doors open to the pasture, that was a very good decision on your part.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, I will look her up & share the in for with the quilt club I belong to.


ChrisEl said:


> I recently got an email about the new Academy of Quilting, an online place to take quilting classes. It is the successor to Quilt University, an early and excellent online educational website, which was founded by Carol Miller, a visionary quilter who lived in Richmond, Virginia (south of me and north of June). Sadly, she passed away, and some of the online classes have been transferred to this site. During the QU era, I took a few classes with Daphne Greig, a quilter from Vancouver, Canada, and they were excellent. She has now moved (virtually) to the Academy. I thought Id share this information, in case anyone is interested in Daphnes classes or her work. I took her stained glass class and had fun making a small wallhanging.
> You can Google Academy of Quilting, and also Daphne Greig, if you are interested in seeing her work.
> The QU classes didnt have video but I think some of the new ones do. It worked surprisingly well without, though.Daphne had great lessons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well ladies and gents, I'm caught up and off to find lunch. Have a good afternoon and stay safe and happy. 
Hugs y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> My mother subscribed to the Workbasket, and I always enjoyed it too, even as a child. She saved some favorite issues and gave others away when she moved. She had a favorite baby bootie pattern but the page was so worn that I decided to buy a second copy. You can buy them on eBay. I ended up with a batch (couldn't buy just one issue) and have had fun browsing through them. I do remember there were always tatting patterns. Her subscription began in the fifties sometime...I never saw the early pamphlet issues. Sorry about the April storm but you will have fun browsing!


I remember my grandma had a bunch of those from the 50's & 60's, they no doubt went to the garbage years ago, I used to love looking at them. Do they still publish them?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just took a look at the Silent Parade of pandas from the workshop == there are over 90 of them and they are all together. drop by and check them out -- Amazing!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


Isn't it amazing that all are made from the same pattern but each one is unique. All so cute.
How are the sinuses doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, please take rest time. I would hate for you to be in flare with company. FM is bad enough just dealing with Spring weather changes and low barometric pressure. Wish I were closer so I could help. Hugs.


You are so sweet and how I would treasure time with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Ta-da, it's finished.
> 
> Now I am going to catch up.


How lovely. Brilliant and beautiful color.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, Parker has grown and there is a new baby. That isn't Parker's is it??? How did he get so big so fast. LOL Can't believe my eyes.

Glad you got the fire that flared again out. Hope that is the last of it. Wish they could find out what started it.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie---No--sadly the Workbasket magazine is no longer published. This gives a little history...

http://nancyb.hubpages.com/hub/Workbasket-Magazine-The-Original-Craft-Magazine


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for the hugs. I used to have a pretty calm life, not now. Even today the cows figure seems how the barn is gone they can wonder the roads. Have just gotten a call saying they are out. Will be back soon.


Oh no, cows with wanderlust! When I was a child at home on the hill farm there was always one 'hedge runner' who would find a way to escape and the others would then follow. No one can tell me cows aren't clever (in their own way). I hope yours didn't get too far, and will soon get used to the loss of the barn and all the funny burnt smells..... and stay at home! Please do try to get time to recover, and look forward to new plans. Hugs, Lin

Valerie, lovely to see you posting, and hope you are coping with the surgery and subsequent treatments as well as possible. Its good that your family are looking after you, but doesn't stop your KP friends feeling concerned for your welfare. Very gentle hugs for you.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> Oh no, cows with wanderlust! When I was a child at home on the hill farm there was always one 'hedge runner' who would find a way to escape and the others would then follow. No one can tell me cows aren't clever (in their own way).


The first time I visited Texas with my husband, we were driving in the country, and came upon a small herd of cows, walking down the road. It was funny to us (not to the farmer, I'm sure) because it looked exactly like they were going to town.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Today is our Liliana Joy's 2nd birthday. What a miracle she is - happy, healthy and talking up a storm. We were all so worried when she was born 16 weeks early ( 1 lb. 6 oz.). Now she's just a normal 2 yr. old and starting to show signs of the "terrible two's". God is


That is a miracle, what worry you must have all had when she was born so premature. I'm so glad she has done so well; she must be extra precious because of this risky start in life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a happy happy birthday to liliana joy. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Way behind again - I thought retirement was supposed to be less busy - seems like all I do is run from one place to the next! That'll teach me to have 10 grandkids!!
> 
> Today is our Liliana Joy's 2nd birthday. What a miracle she is - happy, healthy and talking up a storm. We were all so worried when she was born 16 weeks early ( 1 lb. 6 oz.). Now she's just a normal 2 yr. old and starting to show signs of the "terrible two's". God is good!!
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bedtime for me now. We have had a rather strange day weatherwise. Quite muggy but hazy and overcast due to air pollution caused by dust being blown up over Europe from the Sahara. You can see the dust settling on cars and I gather it has been causing a lot of problems for people with chest/breathing conditions. (Glad you're not living in the UK today Sam). Have to be up and running tomorrow morning. Off to do another stint of house/dog/chicken sitting for DD tomorrow while they are away for a week. Sadly the chickens are down to three. Mr Fox came into the garden in broad daylight last week and killed one and had a second one in his mouth before DD heard the commotion and came running and he dropped it. Thank goodness it didn't happen on my watch! Night night all. Hugs and prayers for all those who need them. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you truly like to say "now I have seen everything?"

http://firsttoknow.com/mentos-and-coke/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do need to get mine finished one of these days. what a variety of pandas there were - thanks Shirley. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just took a look at the Silent Parade of pandas from the workshop == there are over 90 of them and they are all together. drop by and check them out -- Amazing!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are we planning on eating any of them? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> They will stay warm. MOst of the time they stay outside any ways. Unless it is bitter cold, even then they wonder out of the barn.
> 
> Mr Parker, Miss oreo and Mrs Homer coming up to see what I'm doing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So many treasures lost -- new memories; new treasures!
> 
> Before you go off and start replacing yarn and crochet hooks, needles, etc., please let us know what projects you or anyone else are planning and we can see if we have any extras to share. They can't be replacements I'm sure because they weren't your Mom's, Grandma's, etc. but they can be useful.


That goes for me too, and I am sure many others will help too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I lived near a farm as a girl and was followed to school, almost , by a cow. I ended up , after going part way back with it then turning round and the stupid thing turning round and following me that I took it back to the field and was so tired I went home and Mum put me back to bed, but the sheep in the field were a nuisance as they wouldn't stay away from the pass gate. The horse who was retired was the best cared for horse in the country, all of the children on the estate cared for hi so much that when he got really old and was taken back near to the farmhouse he was pining for us the vet said, so he was brought back by the farmer and lived happily for a long time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you truly like to say "now I have seen everything?"
> 
> http://firsttoknow.com/mentos-and-coke/


This man doesn't have enough to do!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just got a message from a friend in San Antonio, there is a shooting at Ft. Hood military base, hopes and prayers that all are safe and no injured or dead. She didn't have anymore information right now, but what is the world coming too? Sad, I'm hoping it was an accident but what are the chances of that?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too true - but I thought it was funny - you don't need to understand Italian to know what he is saying. --- sam



jknappva said:


> This man doesn't have enough to do!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I googled it - there is an active shooter on base - there may have been fatalities. there was a shooting there with loss of life just a couple of years ago. so sad. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just got a message from a friend in San Antonio, there is a shooting at Ft. Hood military base, hopes and prayers that all are safe and no injured or dead. She didn't have anymore information right now, but what is the world coming too? Sad, I'm hoping it was an accident but what are the chances of that?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just exhausted and had to do a lot of running around and ended up in work traffic. Also have to get ready for next round of company.   I need a day where I don't have to do anything at all, just rest but don't see it happening. Eye appointment, videotaping dress rehearsal for grandchildren, two performances for their musical, then company arrives on Monday, and that's not counting just getting the normal things done like grocery shopping, etc. Reminds me, I need to go take a nap. LOL Hugs to all of you.


Please take care of yourself and rest. Naps are good take them when you can. HUGS for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So many treasures lost -- new memories; new treasures!
> 
> Before you go off and start replacing yarn and crochet hooks, needles, etc., please let us know what projects you or anyone else are planning and we can see if we have any extras to share. They can't be replacements I'm sure because they weren't your Mom's, Grandma's, etc. but they can be useful.


It is going to be a while before I think about replacing things. Thank you so much for your offer. I have a few things in the house that I'm working on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Cute! Pigs are so funny!


Pigs are so much like dogs and they understand you too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> They are so cute - and hasn't Mr Parker grown! I can only say how sorry I am to hear of all the irreplaceable things you have lost but at least your animals and your family and your home are safe. More hugs coming your way. x


Yes he is growing like a weed compared to his siblings. The memories of the lost items are very dear to my heart. Having my family and animals is more important than any material item. Thank you so much for the hugs, hugs for you in return.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Was Mr. Parker the one on the right?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Was Mr. Parker the one on the right?


Mr Parker is the little one, the two bigger ones were my babies last spring.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love Chrissys picture. You're awesome with or without coffee, but coffee makes everything better.
> Hugs


Thanks, you make me blush.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Mr Parker is the little one, the two bigger ones were my babies last spring.


They sure do grow in a year if they were babies last spring. What a darling he still is. Just makes me so happy to know they are alright. Your children and your animals need lots of prayers. We have a lot to be thankful for with you that with all the close calls everyone has come out ok. I pray this is the end Caren. Too much all at once. Bushels of Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh lord, that will be a long list. Maybe the people you've sent pics to in emails, still have them and can email them back to you, that would help some.
> Yes, Evernote is a lifesaver, I've been using for anything I really need to save.
> Hopefully your paper files were not in the barn?


And you can even put a in the new barn if you want to. 
Hugs.

The list is already long. Not a lot of luck with photos so far but you can see a lot of material and yarn in the remains of the fire. 
My Evernote is going to be working over time the next few weeks for sure. 
Paper files were stored in the barn where they were safe. :? 
New barn will be built as soon as possible and a new tardis


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Forgot DH wasn't coming home for supper. He missed out on a good one. Made a cucumber salad with lime, cilantro, olive oil, shallots, and a little roasted pumpkin seed and salt. Then spaghetti squash, but since he's not coming home I'm not hungry so not eating that but will fix for him for tomorrow night with olive oil, garlic and tomato sauce since I won't be home then. Life gets so busy at times. Lots of the cucumber salad left for him too.

I made pancakes with almond meal today and blueberries and coconut oil to cook them in. Really good and one was very filling. No gluten in that. Used grade B/cooking grade maple syrup as it is less refined and has more nutrition apparently. Boy was it good. Always thought I had to have grade A but like the other better.

Well, I'd best get the kitchen cleaned up or I won't have the energy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, thinking of you and Hanna. My sisters will be praying for her too. Wondering if you learned anything yet or if you still have to wait for tests to come back. Waiting is so hard.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~probably just as well.....don't alpacas spit? And goats eat everything! :lol: :lol:


A baby goat lifted my sons shirt and started licking his back. I hope the goat did not think about eating my DS#1. The goat did have most of my sons coat string in its mouth. My son got that back. Goats actually are given shots to curb their appetites otherwise they will overeat.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's for sure. Last night was nice, he was able to sleep in in the morning and get to bed at a decent time, then today he didn't have to deliver until 10:30a, it will be a little late tonight when he parks, but at least he should have been well rested so that he isn't too tired. He should be home tomorrow evening, hoping he doesn't have to work on Friday and we can have a 3 day weekend.


Lucky David got to sleep in.... Late nights are no fun, but at least he wasn't as tired. Nice to have him home, fingers crossed that he has tomorrow off. A three day week end would be very nice. :wink: :wink: Early night here tonight  would be nice if tomorrow was early too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Please take care of yourself and rest. Naps are good take them when you can. HUGS for you.


Ditto


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Just like children, they want to be in the middle and know what you are doing and where you are going.
> We had friends who lost both of their dogs in a basement fire, the dogs slept in the basement with all of the auto parts for the business and they lived upstairs, we were all heartbroken, they tried to get to them but just couldn't. I agree with the idea of leaving the barn doors open to the pasture, that was a very good decision on your part.


I can not imagine losing pets in a fire I would be heart broken. It is bad enough when they die of natural causes. The only reason I don't have a doggie door is because when I had one a skunk thought it was a good idea to come inside. The doggie door left that week.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a picture of DD when she was a toddler with a goat eating the lace ruffle on her back pocket of her little overalls - cutest picture ever! When we had goats they were picky eaters - I wish they had eaten the weeds.... but they wanted alfalfa!


pacer said:


> A baby goat lifted my sons shirt and started licking his back. I hope the goat did not think about eating my DS#1. The goat did have most of my sons coat string in its mouth. My son got that back. Goats actually are given shots to curb their appetites otherwise they will overeat.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm with you on the no doggie door- no telling what would end up in the house!! I have always left my dogs outside if I was gone. Not that they wouldn't be fine inside.... but it did worry me about them being "trapped". They always had a building or at least a covered patio/carport they could shelter under from heat or wet when left outside. And I always figured the deterrent of a barking dog in the yard was a good thing!


NanaCaren said:


> I can not imagine losing pets in a fire I would be heart broken. It is bad enough when they die of natural causes. The only reason I don't have a doggie door is because when I had one a skunk thought it was a good idea to come inside. The doggie door left that week.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It has been a cold damp and windy day here. I didn't get all of my errands run. Alan suggested (and I agreed) that tomorrow would be soon enough for the rest of my list. I am still fighting this head cold and the last thing I felt like doing was going back out after my first trip to town. I'm hoping for an early night and a good nights sleep. I hope everyone is well - luv-AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh no, cows with wanderlust! When I was a child at home on the hill farm there was always one 'hedge runner' who would find a way to escape and the others would then follow. No one can tell me cows aren't clever (in their own way). I hope yours didn't get too far, and will soon get used to the loss of the barn and all the funny burnt smells..... and stay at home! Please do try to get time to recover, and look forward to new plans. Hugs, Lin
> 
> Valerie, lovely to see you posting, and hope you are coping with the surgery and subsequent treatments as well as possible. Its good that your family are looking after you, but doesn't stop your KP friends feeling concerned for your welfare. Very gentle hugs for you.


Little Ferdinand is my wonderer, he leads all the rest gladly follow him. They didn't get far. All the neighbours know if they tell them to go home they will head to the field. A vacation is in the works for spring break in a couple weeks with the teens. Jamie has to work so is staying here to watch the house. If we can get things planned that is. 
Hugs for you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are we planning on eating any of them? --- sam


We are planning on eating all of them except for Parker at some point.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I lived near a farm as a girl and was followed to school, almost , by a cow. I ended up , after going part way back with it then turning round and the stupid thing turning round and following me that I took it back to the field and was so tired I went home and Mum put me back to bed, but the sheep in the field were a nuisance as they wouldn't stay away from the pass gate. The horse who was retired was the best cared for horse in the country, all of the children on the estate cared for hi so much that when he got really old and was taken back near to the farmhouse he was pining for us the vet said, so he was brought back by the farmer and lived happily for a long time.


That is neat. I had a calf, Rose Bud that thought she was a dog. She would follow us to the bus and be there when we got off the bus in the afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just got a message from a friend in San Antonio, there is a shooting at Ft. Hood military base, hopes and prayers that all are safe and no injured or dead. She didn't have anymore information right now, but what is the world coming too? Sad, I'm hoping it was an accident but what are the chances of that?


That is horrible, my nephew used to be stationed there. I am glad he is no longer there. Very sad indeed:-(


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I googled it - there is an active shooter on base - there may have been fatalities. there was a shooting there with loss of life just a couple of years ago. so sad. --- sam


My nephew was there the last time. Some of the shots just missed him and his friend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Forgot DH wasn't coming home for supper. He missed out on a good one. Made a cucumber salad with lime, cilantro, olive oil, shallots, and a little roasted pumpkin seed and salt. Then spaghetti squash, but since he's not coming home I'm not hungry so not eating that but will fix for him for tomorrow night with olive oil, garlic and tomato sauce since I won't be home then. Life gets so busy at times. Lots of the cucumber salad left for him too.
> 
> I made pancakes with almond meal today and blueberries and coconut oil to cook them in. Really good and one was very filling. No gluten in that. Used grade B/cooking grade maple syrup as it is less refined and has more nutrition apparently. Boy was it good. Always thought I had to have grade A but like the other better.
> 
> Well, I'd best get the kitchen cleaned up or I won't have the energy.


Oh that dinner sounds so good mmmm. B grade maple syrup is the best, people used think me daft when I would ask for B grade instead of A. I didn't care the flavor is so much nicer too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> That goes for me too, and I am sure many others will help too.


Thank you and everyone else. I am going to cry, you are all too kind. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS }}}}}}}}}}}}} for all of you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you truly like to say "now I have seen everything?"
> 
> http://firsttoknow.com/mentos-and-coke/


& Why?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> That goes for me too, and I am sure many others will help too.


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Little Ferdinand is my wonderer, he leads all the rest gladly follow him. They didn't get far. All the neighbours know if they tell them to go home they will head to the field. A vacation is in the works for spring break in a couple weeks with the teens. Jamie has to work so is staying here to watch the house. If we can get things planned that is.
> Hugs for you


I hope you can manage to get a vacation organized, I think after all the accidents & fire you deserve a break.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is neat. I had a calf, Rose Bud that thought she was a dog. She would follow us to the bus and be there when we got off the bus in the afternoon.


When I was young we had a colt that would follow my sister into the house if she wasn't watching, it always followed her around the yard too.
No doggie doors here, much too cold & lord knows what would wander in.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just got a message from a friend in San Antonio, there is a shooting at Ft. Hood military base, hopes and prayers that all are safe and no injured or dead. She didn't have anymore information right now, but what is the world coming too? Sad, I'm hoping it was an accident but what are the chances of that?


The world seems to have gone insane, 4 dead & 14 injured. Why does this keep happening? Those poor people!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a much better day. I knew that I would be able to enjoy a good meal tonight. Attitude makes a big difference. I didn;t mind the taste of the food so much as the limitations. I don't eat a lot of dairy but a little is sure nice. I lived on fruits and vegies. Just couldn't eat meat without salt. I had no side effects from the iodine. I was able to start the thyroid replacement today too. We broke all diet rules and had pizza.
> Ray is feeling better each day.
> I am so thankful.
> 
> ~~~We're hangin' in with you all the way! Take care.....


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Finally caught up on today's doings. Caren, I loved Chrissy's drawing. Such a positive attitude! All I can say is "somebody" must have raised her right. 

And Paula, a slightly late Happy Birthday to Lili. It's hard to believe she's already two years old. 

Sending healing thoughts for everyone else because there's just too much for me to remember.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Paula, huge birthday wishes for your grandchild, Lili. Such a cute age!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> In that case, I will pray for comfort for both of you. It's so hard to see a beloved parent go downhill. My mother was so active all of her life and her mind was sharp even when she passed away. But she had ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease) and her body just refused to do anything. Unfortunately in her case, it's a blessing when God called her home. That's a hard blessing to accept when we lose them but after so many years of suffering.....it really is a blessing.
> Hugs
> Junek


Thank you so much June. Mom was a little better today, but shaky and a little unsteady.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have charcoal around the house I can't imagine what it would smell like if I didn't.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday, Lili, to the little miracle girl! Have fun today with the grands.
> 
> Tami, here are the cards for the Columbus yarn shops.They are readable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy, I have them saved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure it would be nice to have an idea how it started, too bad that they don't think that they would be able to find anything.
> I knew you would have photo records, didn't stop to think how many you'd have to go through to find them though. Don't know how you would be able to find them any easier though, unfortunately. But this is a good lesson for me to make sure that I put all the photos for insurance in their own computer and/or paper file. I think I'll work on that next week.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I have a suggestion here. A friend has all of her medical records on a flash drive that she carries with her at all times. I recently did one with mine, plus copies of our insurance papers. I keep it on my key ring. It would be a good place to keep those kind of records too.

Tami


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caren, even though you are a very strong woman, please feel ok about sharing your sadness, worry, concern, anger, and whatever is on your mind with us. You know we will be there for you. I am so sorry that you are having to go through all of this.

Gwen, I know how worried you must be about Hannah. Did she get her blood test? When will you get the results? I hope the dog bite isn't too bad. Are they going to quarantine Sydney? They kept my dog for a week after an accident. Then my insurance said that they would drop me if I kept the dog. It was a sad day when I had to give her away.

The Fort Hood shooting is terrible. I just don't understand why anyone would want to harm so many innocent people. It is very scary. 

I need to get to bed. 6 more days! I will miss the kids, but I have things that I need to get done. Good night/day and hugs to all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my place. Hugs and prayers. Good night.

Tami


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention that we had a shooting in my neighborhood last night. I heard that there was a fatality, but I don't know if they have anyone in custody. It is hard to believe that this happened. I have always viewed my neighborhood as very safe. I would even talk walks at night. Now, I don't know. I guess I'll have to wait until I have more information.

Good night again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't think he (Sydney) will be quarantined since he is current on shot and it truly was a play accident. Still waiting to be seen. Should get her blood test tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Marking my place to go back and catch up. 

Whipped this up tonight. Got it from a user submitted pattern. Posted by Mksupa.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that dinner sounds so good mmmm. B grade maple syrup is the best, people used think me daft when I would ask for B grade instead of A. I didn't care the flavor is so much nicer too.


I'm another B grade fan. A woman in our book club has a brother who provides us with Maple syrup at $6.00 a pint. What a bargain. In the super markets it's much more expensive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


She is a real cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


Cuts on the head always seem to bleed more- I am sorry you are feeling so stressed- try to keep calm, dear! you are in our prayers! It will be better for you when you have Brantley home, again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Marking my place to go back and catch up.
> 
> Whipped this up tonight. Got it from a user submitted pattern. Posted by Mksupa.


How do you fasten the cosy- it surely wraps?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday little Lili. What a sweetheart.
Nanacaren, what a mess you are left with. And trying to remember what was all in there.
Kathy, on the weather tonight it looks as if you will get hit with some snow. I think it will miss us. They are saying here a couple of inches. We have not been back to the lake for a couple of weeks, with all the health issues with my mom we haven't been able to. Have been staying at the apt. But if the roads are ok will go on Friday to pick up mail and check things there.
I need sometime to catch up at the apt and I have until Monday off so should be able to catch up is mom stays out of the hosp. Stay warm and at least this time of the year that snow you get will not stay. Mondays storm only gave the Fargo area a couple of inches of snow and we had already lost all our previous snow. 
Take care all.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Terrible news about the shooting at Ft Hood. Prayers for all the people down there.

Drive home tonight. Have a double birthday party on Saturday so decided to make it a four day weekend. And when I started the van, the service engine soon light came on. Fourth time in less than a week so decided it wanted to see the mechanic. So dropped it there and my DD2 picked me up. Still think it is the oxygen sensor but we will see.

Caren, sounds like you all need a vacation. Continued good thoughts headed your way.

Such a tiny start to a lovely child. She sure is a fighter. Give my best wishes to the family.

Tami, all the shops are wonderful. Lots of yarn and notions and all are well organized and inviting. Hope you are able to visit them.

Pink hat was finished today. Socks are nearing the finish, just have to decide how long a cuff on them.

Well, off for a shower and bed. I think my DD wants to do some shopping tomorrow.

Have a great one,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm another B grade fan. A woman in our book club has a brother who provides us with Maple syrup at $6.00 a pint. What a bargain. In the super markets it's much more expensive.


I don't think they import 'B' Grade, I just have to take what I can get- don't like Maple 'flavoured'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Terrible news about the shooting at Ft Hood. Prayers for all the people down there.
> 
> Drive home tonight. Have a double birthday party on Saturday so decided to make it a four day weekend. And when I started the van, the service engine soon light came on. Fourth time in less than a week so decided it wanted to see the mechanic. So dropped it there and my DD2 picked me up. Still think it is the oxygen sensor but we will see.
> 
> ...


Pretty colours in the hat!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to read about Hannah and the day. When it rains it pours. Sometimes a nice boring day is nice. Hope she heals up quickly and you can relax.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathy, love your hats, sis you post a pattern. Love the tops and the colors you have been using.
Sorry to hear about more van troubles. Car or van and any transportation troubles are so time consuming.
How are you doing Julie ???
Hi to the rest of you dear ones.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you mention them I have to write everything down right down to each crochet hook and set of needles. They have no idea the length of list they will be getting. Jamie alone had an entire library of books. Some of mine are have been out of print for decades, I don't expect to find them to replace them. Some were first editions and limited copies. The top of the barn was a library/rec room/craft room/storage. Each one of the children had an area to store their things. The only thing lacking was a bathroom. :roll: :roll:


Caron, you probably know about this website:

www.abebooks.com

They specialize in used and out-of-print books. They work like a broker with thousands of bookshops all over the world. You may be able to find some replacement for out-of-prints there.

Please know you have been in my thoughts every day. Sending you many hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't think he (Sydney) will be quarantined since he is current on shot and it truly was a play accident. Still waiting to be seen. Should get her blood test tomorrow.


I hope he isn't. And of course it could be where I live. She was also current on his shots, but his tooth caught my DD's friend on the lip and ripped it pretty bad. My insurance company was out a lot of money even though it was unintentional on the dog's part. The girls were trying to get her in her crate, and the dog probably just turned her head and caught her lip.  It could have just as easily been my DD. Interesting enough, I trust my big dog over my little one any day with young children. I will say that the dog I was telling you about may not have been as docile as Bailey!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grnadma Paula, Lili is such a cutie, she sure had a tiny start.

Gwen, hope Hannah doesn't have too much of a scar & you get the blood results tomorrow.

Kathy, what a pretty little hat. Hope your van doesn't have any expensive problems.

Just heard on the news about the dust storm in the UK, hope all there are not having any breathing issues. What a mess.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I just cast on 2 sts and knit to my desired length, and then attached it, sewed a button on the other side and voila. :thumbup:

Kathy that little hat is so sweet.

Gwen he shouldn't be quarantined.

Grandmapaula-what a sweet little blessing Lili is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Today is our Liliana Joy's 2nd birthday. What a miracle she is - happy, healthy and talking up a storm. We were all so worried when she was born 16 weeks early ( 1 lb. 6 oz.). Now she's just a normal 2 yr. old and starting to show signs of the "terrible two's". God is good!!


Happy Birthday to Liliana Joy- I think I remeber this time and the exciting reports as she gained weight and was then able to go home. Two years already-time sure flies


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do need to get mine finished one of these days. what a variety of pandas there were - thanks Shirley. --- sam


Thats OK Sam mine is knitted but not together yet -and indeed I started one of her bears once which I think may have made the same progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I just 2 sts to my desired length, and then attached it, sewed a button on the other side and voila. :thumbup:
> 
> Kathy that little hat is so sweet.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know caren - you can buy electronic pet doors - they wear a "remote" on their collar which opens the door - you can turn the door off if you don't want them in or out. never had a wall where I could put one but thought it was a great idea. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I can not imagine losing pets in a fire I would be heart broken. It is bad enough when they die of natural causes. The only reason I don't have a doggie door is because when I had one a skunk thought it was a good idea to come inside. The doggie door left that week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

four dead - three are tragic - one deserved. --- sam

quote=NanaCaren]That is horrible, my nephew used to be stationed there. I am glad he is no longer there. Very sad indeed:-([/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I suppose it was there to do - and it gave him three minutes of fame. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> & Why?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is indeed a miracle baby - very cute proud gramdmapaula. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh gwen - healing energy to surround Hannah - and warm soothing comforting energy surround you - we will also hope that the truck can be healed also. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


Hope she will be OK after the bite- if she hasn't had the blood test yet they may need to delay it as her white blood cells will be rushing into action and will possibly skew the results. You are having a rough time as well currently. Praying that your life can cal down as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got home from ER a few minute ago. Ended up with one stitch on the lip....true as said head wounds bleed a lot but was not a serious injury. Dr. said that Sydney would not be quarantined as he was current on shots, a family pet, and it was just an accident. Hopefully they are correct though they did have to file a report. Hannah has to take an antibiotic for a few days to keep any infection from occurring. WHEW!!! THANK YOU ALL for the prayers and well wishes.
I sure will be glad when my DH is home!!! Going to bed now...{{{{{HUGS}}}}} to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - I was going to ask what you were doing up and then I realized the sun was still shinning for you - and I best get to bed before the sun starts shinning here. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - I was going to ask what you were doing up and then I realized the sun was still shinning for you - and I best get to bed before the sun starts shinning here. --- sam


In the last couple of days I have read two unrelated articles on sleeping. One said that prolonged periods of darkness are needed for producing melatonin and that even getting up at night and turning on the light for a drink slows it down. So we should go to bed earlier than we do so we get long enough without light. So I am going to try staying lying in the dark when I wake up over night.
And i have read that the screens or computer etc hinder sleeping so we should not be using them for an hour or two before sleep.
Two things that I frequently do (and often read from a screen as David doesn't like the light when he is going to sleep). So imght try turning the computer off mid evening as well. 
See what happens if I try these for a while.
The melantonin one was connected to weight loss actually- low melantonin levels slow down weight loss apparently.
These fitted in very well about your comment about going to bed- not good for your melantonin levels for you to still be up Sam.
Today is our 31st wedding anniversary- going to Maryanne's tomorrow night for a special meal. David has a very busy day today so anything today was out of the question.
And now to be very organised and get prepared for Handknitters Guild on Saturday.
Thought I was going to say something else but can't remember what. Must have been a big fib as my mother used to say.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wow 2:30am already. Better be off to bed.

see you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary darowil - hope you and david get a chance to celebrate in style. --- sam



darowil said:


> In the last couple of days I have read two unrelated articles on sleeping. One said that prolonged periods of darkness are needed for producing melatonin and that even getting up at night and turning on the light for a drink slows it down. So we should go to bed earlier than we do so we get long enough without light. So I am going to try staying lying in the dark when I wake up over night.
> And i have read that the screens or computer etc hinder sleeping so we should not be using them for an hour or two before sleep.
> Two things that I frequently do (and often read from a screen as David doesn't like the light when he is going to sleep). So imght try turning the computer off mid evening as well.
> See what happens if I try these for a while.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now I am definitely going to bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now I am definitely going to bed. --- sam


As am I- to get my melatonin levels up- aided by some lavender essential oil- it really seemed to help, last night- I got between 3 -4 hours quite deep sleep!
We also had three rain showers- boy do we need it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Mentioned the screens to David who was well aware of it- including the sleep doctor he saw about a year ago. So did some goggling. Seems if you can change your screen to white on black it is not nearly as bad. So I have changed the book in my iPad to that and see if reading like that in bed helps. And I will try turning off the computer early as well. Might get a bit more reading of books done that way. And less knitting if I sleep more- but in my life maybe more as they say that getting enough sleep is essential for general health.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, Lilli is lovely.
DD, DSIL, DGS arrived around 5p.m. We took them out to dinner then watched Avatar on our 3D t.v. DD & DSIL hadn't seen it. DGS and I had but well worth watching again.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm with you on the no doggie door- no telling what would end up in the house!! I have always left my dogs outside if I was gone. Not that they wouldn't be fine inside.... but it did worry me about them being "trapped". They always had a building or at least a covered patio/carport they could shelter under from heat or wet when left outside. And I always figured the deterrent of a barking dog in the yard was a good thing!


There are pet flaps that can be programmed to only let in your 'chipped' pet(s). You can programme them to let them in and not out too if you need to get them to the vet etc. I have one for our cats and it works fine.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


Goodness gracious, Gwenie, what next? :shock: :shock: Calming, reassuring and healing wishes coming your way right now. And a big hug.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


Ooh, she was so very tiny, and what a lovely smile she has now. Beautiful miracle!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a suggestion here. A friend has all of her medical records on a flash drive that she carries with her at all times. I recently did one with mine, plus copies of our insurance papers. I keep it on my key ring. It would be a good place to keep those kind of records too.
> 
> Tami


What a good idea, thanks.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a suggestion here. A friend has all of her medical records on a flash drive that she carries with her at all times. I recently did one with mine, plus copies of our insurance papers. I keep it on my key ring. It would be a good place to keep those kind of records too.
> 
> Tami


What a good idea, thanks.
  my first Gwenie, I think!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


Belated Happy Birthday Lili. What a little miracle she is!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


Oh no! Just what you don't need at the moment. Hang in there girl, things can only get better. All thoughts and prayers for you and Hannah. x


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


WOW!!! you have touched my heart, awesome photos, she is beautiful, with lovely eyes. and truly a blessing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


OH MY. pray everthing goes OK for her, and you take it easy. I know its hard to do but try any way. don't need you getting sick. OK


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

So glad Hannah's OK and that lil Sydney doesn't't have to be quarantined. What a busy time you've had. Praying for good reports from Hannah's tests.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> In the last couple of days I have read two unrelated articles on sleeping. One said that prolonged periods of darkness are needed for producing melatonin and that even getting up at night and turning on the light for a drink slows it down. So we should go to bed earlier than we do so we get long enough without light. So I am going to try staying lying in the dark when I wake up over night.
> And i have read that the screens or computer etc hinder sleeping so we should not be using them for an hour or two before sleep.
> Two things that I frequently do (and often read from a screen as David doesn't like the light when he is going to sleep). So imght try turning the computer off mid evening as well.
> See what happens if I try these for a while.
> ...


happy Aniversary, pray you have a lovely day, and a wonderful dinner tomorrow.  :thumbup:


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Darowil, Happy Anniversary to you both, and wishes for many many more happy years! Glad you're having time for a special meal!

Today is our 31st wedding anniversary- going to Maryanne's tomorrow night


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had an interesting day. Walked into a spray on insecticide, straight into ear canal. Only small amount but still made me headachy and crook feeling. Rang poisons information to check when it was over 4 hours without any improvement. Starting to feel better and getting hungry. Bother mother and her need to kill with fly spray.


Good heavens!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have good insurance, the barn is covered no question about that. I can rebuild it. The contents are covered up to a good amount. I can't even fix a cupboard door if I wanted to literally all my tools are gone. The tattoo supplies have already ben replaced.


?Tattoo supplies?? - animal or human?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just got a message from a friend in San Antonio, there is a shooting at Ft. Hood military base, hopes and prayers that all are safe and no injured or dead. She didn't have anymore information right now, but what is the world coming too? Sad, I'm hoping it was an accident but what are the chances of that?


I saw this on the news this morning. We have to do something to keep our home bases safer. There was a shooting at our local Naval Base in Norfolk just last week.....It's so sad when our service people aren't safe in our country!!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just got a message from a friend in San Antonio, there is a shooting at Ft. Hood military base, hopes and prayers that all are safe and no injured or dead. She didn't have anymore information right now, but what is the world coming too? Sad, I'm hoping it was an accident but what are the chances of that?


As you know by now, it was a soldier undergoing diagnosis for suspected ptsd and had personal issues who had access to weapons. Never a good mix, this time has resulted in 4 dead and several injured.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


Oh, what a darling little Lili is. No one would ever guess from looking at her what a time her first few months were!!
God is good!!
Hugs to Baby Lili!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


Oh, you poor dear and poor Hannah, too!! I know you're ready for DH to be home to share some of the worry.
Praying that things will calm down soon.
Hugs to you and Hannah!
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he is growing like a weed compared to his siblings. The memories of the lost items are very dear to my heart. Having my family and animals is more important than any material item. Thank you so much for the hugs, hugs for you in return.


I think sometimes, the loss of the material item is harder when there is associated pain from a love one lost.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you so much June. Mom was a little better today, but shaky and a little unsteady.


My prayers are with you and your Mom...So sad, especially for you, as there's nothing you can do except love her!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Marking my place to go back and catch up.
> 
> Whipped this up tonight. Got it from a user submitted pattern. Posted by Mksupa.


That's really cute. How's Deuce this morning?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Terrible news about the shooting at Ft Hood. Prayers for all the people down there.
> 
> Drive home tonight. Have a double birthday party on Saturday so decided to make it a four day weekend. And when I started the van, the service engine soon light came on. Fourth time in less than a week so decided it wanted to see the mechanic. So dropped it there and my DD2 picked me up. Still think it is the oxygen sensor but we will see.
> 
> ...


Glad you were near enough home to leave the van with the mechanic and have your DD pick you up. Happy birthday to the GKs.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ?Tattoo supplies?? - animal or human?


Nana Caren has a tattoo business (human ) Chrissie does some magnificent tattooing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> In the last couple of days I have read two unrelated articles on sleeping. One said that prolonged periods of darkness are needed for producing melatonin and that even getting up at night and turning on the light for a drink slows it down. So we should go to bed earlier than we do so we get long enough without light. So I am going to try staying lying in the dark when I wake up over night.
> And i have read that the screens or computer etc hinder sleeping so we should not be using them for an hour or two before sleep.
> Two things that I frequently do (and often read from a screen as David doesn't like the light when he is going to sleep). So imght try turning the computer off mid evening as well.
> See what happens if I try these for a while.
> ...


And a late Happy anniversary!! I almost forgot you're a day ahead of us. Hope you have a great celebration.
Junek


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think they import 'B' Grade, I just have to take what I can get- don't like Maple 'flavoured'!


I do buy maple flavoured to put on pancakes for nieces. Pure maple syrup is too expensive for them to waste - a good third of what they put on is washed away after.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I do buy maple flavoured to put on pancakes for nieces. Pure maple syrup is too expensive for them to waste - a good third of what they put on is washed away after.


Fair enough!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just time for good wishes to Paula's Lilianna, Margaret and David on their anniversary, prayers for Gwen and Hannah for trucks and medical situations, and all the rest of us who may find today difficult for whatever the reasons.

God help us all.

Tim and his Mom will travel to Akron Childrens' hospital to get his abdominal pump refilled with baclofen and a general checkup with the physiatrist who is in charge of his CP care. We are about 50 miles away and are supposed to get rain all day. Please pray for their safe travel.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just popping in quick before bed. 

Caren... thank goodness the insurance will be able to replace the barn and some contents, I feel so bad for you that you have lost so many things that just cant be replaced.

Designer... I love all those pandas, what a great job everyone have done.

DD had another check with doc today.... all going well, gained another kilo this week. She is still just going with the wait and see, rather than jumping in with induction. She only has 2 weeks and a couple of days.... I would think if she hasnt had baby by then she may go for it. She is actually looking better than she did... not so pale/grey looking in the face now.

Hugs to everyone.... I havent caught up yet, page 74. Getting close to bedtime for me... busy day today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Darrowill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just time for good wishes to Paula's Lilianna, Margaret and David on their anniversary, prayers for Gwen and Hannah for trucks and medical situations, and all the rest of us who may find today difficult for whatever the reasons.
> 
> God help us all.
> 
> ...


Will do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in quick before bed.
> 
> Caren... thank goodness the insurance will be able to replace the barn and some contents, I feel so bad for you that you have lost so many things that just cant be replaced.
> 
> ...


(((((((((((((((((((((Cathy and DD))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just time for good wishes to Paula's Lilianna, Margaret and David on their anniversary, prayers for Gwen and Hannah for trucks and medical situations, and all the rest of us who may find today difficult for whatever the reasons.
> 
> God help us all.
> 
> ...


Prayers going up. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gwennie, you and Hannah are not having a good week! Prayers for both of you and Brantley is not allowed to leave for more than a day from now on!!!

Darowil, Happy Anniversary to you and David!!!

I'm babysitting today - Becki called last night - Anthony had taken his brothers to baseball practice - when he got home he told her that the SUV had no brakes. Sure enough, she went out and saw brake fluid dripping from the broken brake line. Hopefully, her DH will be able to fix it tonight after work. Thanks to all who sent greetings to Lili, and prayers to all in need. Gotta go watch for Katie's bus! Love, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> ?Tattoo supplies?? - animal or human?


I own a tattoo shop for humans. We have tattooed a few animals though, usually they want a number or a name on the ear.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 8:27am. Going to be a busy day, Seth is coming over he will be helping with the shopping today. Might not be on a lot today depends on how things go. 

Today's coffee, breakfast with Seth. 

Peaceful healing vibes to all that need them and HUGS for everyone.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Spider said:


> Kathy, love your hats, sis you post a pattern. Love the tops and the colors you have been using.
> Sorry to hear about more van troubles. Car or van and any transportation troubles are so time consuming.
> How are you doing Julie ???
> Hi to the rest of you dear ones.


No real pattern. I just cast on 56 st on a size 8 needle then knit 3, purl 1 after joining in the round. Knit for 8-10 , knit 2 rows st st, then an eyelet row, then 6/7 more rows of st st. Bond off and made an I cord in crochet (75 chains, slip st in 74). Thread it thru eyelets, pull tight and tie in bow.

Crocheted one is ch 35, single crochet in back loop (34 st) for 10 1/2 inches. Slip stitch edges together (1st row, last row). Make I cord (as above), thread thru sts about 1" from top. Pull tight and tie in bow.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45am and the house is mine (for now). 

Just marking my spot and going back to catch up.

Have to vaccum again and wash floors. Grab shower and eye dr apt at 12:15. work tonight. thankfully I will have tomorrow and Saturday off. my goal is to get the house work done today and knit tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

much better thanks, still has the cone on, but improving each day. He is back to eating, wanted to play this morning on our walk.


jknappva said:


> That's really cute. How's Deuce this morning?
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Really? That's so awesome 


Lurker 2 said:


> Nana Caren has a tattoo business (human ) Chrissie does some magnificent tattooing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I swear I am going to get that printed on a t-shirt.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 8:27am. Going to be a busy day, Seth is coming over he will be helping with the shopping today. Might not be on a lot today depends on how things go.
> 
> Today's coffee, breakfast with Seth.
> 
> Peaceful healing vibes to all that need them and HUGS for everyone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 8:27am. Going to be a busy day, Seth is coming over he will be helping with the shopping today. Might not be on a lot today depends on how things go.
> 
> Today's coffee, breakfast with Seth.
> 
> Peaceful healing vibes to all that need them and HUGS for everyone.


Is that breakfast at your place- or breakfast somewhere out with Seth? Hope he is being a good helper, today!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I keep in touch with an old friend from high school and he loves seniors jokes. To-day he sent me this one




WHERE ARE MY GLASSES?


Yesterday my daughter e-mailed me again asking why I didn't do something useful with my time.

Like sitting around the pool and drinking wine is not a good thing, I said.

Talking about my "doing something useful" seems to be her favorite topic of conversation.

She was "only thinking of me" she said, and suggested I go down to the senior center and hang out with the guys.

I did this and when I got home last night I decided to teach her a lesson about staying out of my business.

I e-mailed her and told her that I had joined a parachute club.

She replied, "Are you nuts? You are 73 years old, and now you're going to start jumping out of airplanes?"

I told her that I even got a membership card and e-mailed a copy to her.


She immediately telephoned me, "Good grief, where are your glasses! This is a membership to a Prostitute Club, not a Parachute Club."

"Oh dear, I'm in trouble again; I really don't know what to do............... I signed up for five jumps a week."

The line went quiet and her friend picked up the phone and said that my daughter had fainted.

Life as a senior citizen is not getting any easier but sometimes it can be fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I keep in touch with an old friend from high school and he loves seniors jokes. To-day he sent me this one
> 
> This one has been doing the rounds lately!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I googled it - there is an active shooter on base - there may have been fatalities. there was a shooting there with loss of life just a couple of years ago. so sad. --- sam


Yes, she sent me a message a while later, that said casualties, very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> And you can even put a in the new barn if you want to.
> Hugs.
> 
> The list is already long. Not a lot of luck with photos so far but you can see a lot of material and yarn in the remains of the fire.
> ...


lol That was supposed to say you could put a bathroom in the new barn if you want to. rented fingers, got nails a week ago and they are still getting broken in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> And you can even put a in the new barn if you want to.
> Hugs.
> 
> The list is already long. Not a lot of luck with photos so far but you can see a lot of material and yarn in the remains of the fire.
> ...


Files stored in the barn was what I was afraid you were going to say.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats OK Sam mine is knitted but not together yet -and indeed I started one of her bears once which I think may have made the same progress.


I have made a few of her bears & it seems to take me almost as long to put them together as to knit them. I have some more of that yarn in my stash I want to do into them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> (((((((((((((((((((((Cathy and DD))))))))))))))))))))))


Poor girl (and you) have had a horrid time with this pregnancy; such a shame as usually there's at least a phase when you feel great, and are 'blooming' so can forget all the sickness and heartburn, sore back and other funny pains......
I do so hope the labour and new baby care all goes like a dream after this experience. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I keep in touch with an old friend from high school and he loves seniors jokes. To-day he sent me this one
> 
> WHERE ARE MY GLASSES?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday to Seth, looks like a fun breakfast.

Happy anniversary Darowil, hope you have a great celebration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cold enough this morning to be wearing the grey guernsey- while I work on the cream one- one thing with the four ply there will have to be many more panels- I will have to get to drafting again- but I have water proof ink this time around!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> My mother subscribed to the Workbasket, and I always enjoyed it too, even as a child. She saved some favorite issues and gave others away when she moved. She had a favorite baby bootie pattern but the page was so worn that I decided to buy a second copy. You can buy them on eBay. I ended up with a batch (couldn't buy just one issue) and have had fun browsing through them. I do remember there were always tatting patterns. Her subscription began in the fifties sometime...I never saw the early pamphlet issues. Sorry about the April storm but you will have fun browsing!


Thanks ChrisE!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There was a posting earlier about a crocheted gingerbread man from the Work Basket magazines --- on the posting, a person had an entire glossary/Contents section for each of the Workbasket magazines...it's quite something --- you may want to keep a copy of the index with your magazines.


Oooh, that's a good idea, Rookie - thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Seth!!! Hope it's a good one---breakfast with Gran is a great way to start it.

way to


NanaCaren said:


> Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just time for good wishes to Paula's Lilianna, Margaret and David on their anniversary, prayers for Gwen and Hannah for trucks and medical situations, and all the rest of us who may find today difficult for whatever the reasons.
> 
> God help us all.
> 
> ...


They will definitely be in my prayers. But better rain than snow and ice. Just praying that there won't be a lot of flooding this spring.
Junek


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My entire collection of workbasket magazine was in the barn along with several projects I was working on.


I'm so sorry, Caren


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool and stormy here. Wishing all good wishes and good news today. Prayers and hugs continuing - I'm going to log off and hope the thunder and lightning goes away quickly.

Spaghetti for dinner tonight.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> The bootie pattern is in the April 1983 issue, which also has patterns for tatted buttons and a tatted collar.


The "newest" one I have is March, 1975


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you mention them I have to write everything down right down to each crochet hook and set of needles. They have no idea the length of list they will be getting. Jamie alone had an entire library of books. Some of mine are have been out of print for decades, I don't expect to find them to replace them. Some were first editions and limited copies. The top of the barn was a library/rec room/craft room/storage. Each one of the children had an area to store their things. The only thing lacking was a bathroom. :roll: :roll:


It sounds like a wonderful, magical barn for sure, Caren. Maybe you can rebuild it (with water this time, for a bathroom) and make it bigger and better than before - to make new memories for you and everyone else. Wish I lived close to help you somehow!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So many treasures lost -- new memories; new treasures!
> 
> Before you go off and start replacing yarn and crochet hooks, needles, etc., please let us know what projects you or anyone else are planning and we can see if we have any extras to share. They can't be replacements I'm sure because they weren't your Mom's, Grandma's, etc. but they can be useful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Four is such a cute age . Enjoy Seth's birthday breakfast.



NanaCaren said:


> Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Traveling mercies for Tim and his mom. 


jheiens said:


> Just time for good wishes to Paula's Lilianna, Margaret and David on their anniversary, prayers for Gwen and Hannah for trucks and medical situations, and all the rest of us who may find today difficult for whatever the reasons.
> 
> God help us all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Seth!!!! 


NanaCaren said:


> Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to Darowil; hope you have a wonderful celebration.

Paula meant to comment yesterday (gee wonder why I forgot...LOL) Lilli is so precious and such a miracle. God is good.

Just popped in to catch up from last night; have to go get Hannah's prescription filled. Will TTYL
Hugs & Love,
Gwen


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


Wasn't this a kick? I copied it to send to friends. I'd love to put it in my employee newsletter, but a couple might find it offensive. I try to be a bit more conservative than my taste in what I put into print.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday SETH

Hope you had a great time at Denny's.

Wow 4 yrs. old. That is a wonderful birthday.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Seth. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



Getting ready to go to the eye dr. will check in later before work if there is time.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


They certainly do seem to come in bunches, don't they? Well, maybe it is good to have them happen all at once and then be done, you know? Hope so anyway - calm, peaceful days ahead!!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a suggestion here. A friend has all of her medical records on a flash drive that she carries with her at all times. I recently did one with mine, plus copies of our insurance papers. I keep it on my key ring. It would be a good place to keep those kind of records too.
> 
> Tami


That is a very good idea! My doc told me to just have her name, clinic name and phone number + medications I take on a little piece of paper and to tuck it behind my driver's license. That way if something happens, the EMT's/fireman are instructed to look for a driver's license for identification and there would be clinic/medication information. I have done this and made one for DH to keep in his billfold. He has no idea what I take for pills and when...good idea to be prepared, then you won't need it (that's what my mom always said - LOL).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, good idea. I will do that for both my husband and I. If I had a printer I'd type them up and then have Staples laminate. Guess I'll just print on 3x5 card and laminate.
Also good idea to put, oh dear, senior moment but the legal paper that says what you want to happen if you get in accident, have a stroke etc. Make at least three copies. Put one in glove compartment of each car and one on top of fridge. EMTs trained to look there. Also give copy to each doctor and hospital.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 8:27am. Going to be a busy day, Seth is coming over he will be helping with the shopping today. Might not be on a lot today depends on how things go.
> 
> Today's coffee, breakfast with Seth.
> 
> Peaceful healing vibes to all that need them and HUGS for everyone.


Love it, coffee in hand........ :lol: breakfast with Seth is great, he knows what's good.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Seth, WOW BIG boy! have a fun day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that breakfast at your place- or breakfast somewhere out with Seth? Hope he is being a good helper, today!


It is out, a special treat for him. He is being a pill today because is tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is out, a special treat for him. He is being a pill today because is tired.


And I am sure is well aware that Nana has had a huge shock to adjust to.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sitting in the truck waiting for aunt Jamie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am sure is well aware that Nana has had a huge shock to adjust to.


Yes he is it really upset him the barn is gone.he had toys and rocking horse out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sitting in the truck waiting for aunt Jamie.


had to cool the lap top down! watched the vid. he is with you waiting for Jamie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he is it really upset him the barn is gone.he had toys and rocking horse out there.


It is something, that now he is four, he is unlikely to forget.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


Oh, Julie, that is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can work on it only for so long! I am a bit head-achey now- time for breakfast here! The day will catch up with me soon- we have our first (Maori) news on the NZ channel.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope Tim and his mom have a safe trip. No fun driving in the rain and hope there is no fog.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

machriste said:


> Oh, Julie, that is absolutely gorgeous!


Yes, it's looking amazing. Is this the one you are making for someone else?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, that is so beautiful. What a feat that will be with the lighter yarn. Oh no, headache too. That's no fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, great work.
Happy Birthday Seth. What a treat to be able to take him for birthday breakfast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, it's looking amazing. Is this the one you are making for someone else?


It is working out around 28 to 30 inches around- so hopefully may fit DGD before too long- she is 11 but whether her chest is expanding I have no idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, that is so beautiful. What a feat that will be with the lighter yarn. Oh no, headache too. That's no fun.


It really makes one think of the work the women put in making the guernseys for sale- no wonder they invented the knitting belts to hold the other end of their knitting pins!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 8:27am. Going to be a busy day, Seth is coming over he will be helping with the shopping today. Might not be on a lot today depends on how things go.
> 
> Today's coffee, breakfast with Seth.
> 
> Peaceful healing vibes to all that need them and HUGS for everyone.


Hope you and Seth have fun shopping and no nasty surprises when you come home. Thanks for the coffee...love your attitude.
hugs, 
junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, great work.
> Happy Birthday Seth. What a treat to be able to take him for birthday breakfast.


Thanks Joy! time to press on with the day- Ringo is not fully awake yet- we will go out into the garden soon- and he can fossick around!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:45am and the house is mine (for now).
> 
> Just marking my spot and going back to catch up.
> 
> Have to vaccum again and wash floors. Grab shower and eye dr apt at 12:15. work tonight. thankfully I will have tomorrow and Saturday off. my goal is to get the house work done today and knit tomorrow.


You never said if you've gotten your new dentures yet!
I just thought about them when you mentioned the eye appointment. 
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Nan hCaren said:


> Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


And a very happy birthday to Seth from VA.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


Beautiful!!
jk


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful!!
> jk


Thanks, June!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sitting in the truck waiting for aunt Jamie.


Sooooooo cute


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fair enough!


Like you, I can only buy whatever brand the supermarket stocks, but I was lucky to be given a couple of bottles from a friend coming back from a business trip to Canada. I love it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, that is so beautiful. What a feat that will be with the lighter yarn. Oh no, headache too. That's no fun.


Ditto


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Seth is going to love his birthday with from Luke, his friend and his brother's friend too.

Wouldn't it be wonderful if somewhere down the road Luke and Seth actually meet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Like you, I can only buy whatever brand the supermarket stocks, but I was lucky to be given a couple of bottles from a friend coming back from a business trip to Canada. I love it.


Maple syrup is up there with the finest taste experiences in my book!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


Looks wonderful, Julie -- it is going to be a great class - we appreciate it that you was doing another great class for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Ditto


 :thumbup:

ref: the second guernsey


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Looks wonderful, Julie -- it is going to be a great class - we appreciate it that you was doing another great class for us.


Thanks, Shirley!
I am going to have to get a third underway, in dk, because I need to get quickly up to the shoulder strap.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is even more beautiful than the first if that is possible! You are such an artist!



Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Seth!!! That is quite a breakfast!

Julie, your guernsey is stunning - 4 days?? - that would take me 4 weeks at least (or 4 months). Love, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


Looking good,Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


If the lymphs were up that is another indication of something viral going on. Hopefully results will be back to normal next time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


Looking good!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My eyes are not as bad as I was thinking they would be.He said they improved a bit. woohoo. I am getting my dentures next Wednesday. I am sooooooooo excited. Can you tell. lol


jknappva said:


> You never said if you've gotten your new dentures yet!
> I just thought about them when you mentioned the eye appointment.
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My eyes are not as bad as I was thinking they would be.He said they improved a bit. woohoo. I am getting my dentures next Wednesday. I am sooooooooo excited. Can you tell. lol


jknappva said:


> You never said if you've gotten your new dentures yet!
> I just thought about them when you mentioned the eye appointment.
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

aww Luke is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I liked the Guernsey in the darker color, but I love how it is looking in the lighter color. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


Loving the look of it so far and the colour is perfect.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

What a sweetie Luke is getting so big. Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

got to run and get ready for work.

check in later.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gwen, I hope Hannah's feeling better today, and glad Sydney doesn't have to be quarantined. Plus better news from the doctor's office. That's good!!

Happy Anniversary, darowil!!

Happy Birthday to Seth!! Looks like a big breakfast for a big boy. 

Julie, your guernsey is coming along beautifully. That really is a lot of work.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


A reason to give thanks. It's always wonderful to be able to give a prayer of thanksgiving! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My eyes are not as bad as I was thinking they would be.He said they improved a bit. woohoo. I am getting my dentures next Wednesday. I am sooooooooo excited. Can you tell. lol


You've sure had to wait a long time for that new smile! Can't wait remember you promised a picture when you got them!
junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see Seth and Luke --- they'll be buddies for sure.

Julie - second Guernsey is looking fabulous...don't know which I like better - both are so much work; I give you great credit for your talent.

Gwen/Hannah -- hugs - hope news continues to be good.

GrandmaPaula - Love the picture of Lil and bet she had a good birthday!

DH has had to stay late at work - which usually means that some kids got into trouble today and he has to review camera tapes looking for causes, etc. Or, someone overdosed on something, etc. It's always a worry when he's late getting home - he can't text me what's happening. And, with the goofy people out thee such as Ft. Hood yesterday, it's always quite unsettling until he's home -- especially since DGS is also at that school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is even more beautiful than the first if that is possible! You are such an artist!


We all have different strengths, dear! I remember well a certain photo of a line up of grandchildren in their animal hats!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday, Seth!!! That is quite a breakfast!
> 
> Julie, your guernsey is stunning - 4 days?? - that would take me 4 weeks at least (or 4 months). Love, Paula


I am getting very familiar with the individual panels- which is a big help!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> G
> DH has had to stay late at work - which usually means that some kids got into trouble today and he has to review camera tapes looking for causes, etc. Or, someone overdosed on something, etc. It's always a worry when he's late getting home - he can't text me what's happening. And, with the goofy people out thee such as Ft. Hood yesterday, it's always quite unsettling until he's home -- especially since DGS is also at that school.


My recollection of working in a high school is that spring often brings out crazy behavior. Working with that age group requires a special blend of both firmness and understanding, I found.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

While I was out and about today I stopped and took a few photos. The geese are starting to come back to the pond.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good,Julie


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Happy birthday, Lili, to the little miracle girl! Have fun today with the grands.
> 
> Tami, here are the cards for the Columbus yarn shops.They are readable.
> 
> ...


Kathy, now that I think about it, The Yarn Shop is the name of the one we pass on the way to DSIL's that I told you about. I think they have 2 shops in the Columbus area.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to so many for the favourable words about the second and the first guernsey- Friday is progressing here- and I must get busy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you and everyone else. I am going to cry, you are all too kind.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS }}}}}}}}}}}}} for all of you


And I have a ton of stamps that I need to find a home for...... I don't use many of them anymore. I have my favorites, and the rest just sit here.  I am happy to share!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


Sending more prayers for Hannah, and for you.

Tami


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning/evening everyone. I was woken up at 6am by Oscar needing to go out and thought I may as well stay up. So here I am with a cuppa., and catch up a bit


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will do!


Thanks, Julie.

We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.

This has been the most progressive 6-month period in his mobility strengthening, so we will use oral baclofen (only if and 
when needed) if he presents regressive symptoms of spasticity. If nothing negative presents itself, the pump may simply be removed. Who would have thought???

We had pretty much assumed that he would always need it. Now it could all be unnecessary.Praise God for His care and mercies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Those pigs follow me all over like puppy dogs, I love it most times. When I was growing up the neighbours barn caught fire, they lost all their animals. The sound of the animals was so sad to hear. I said if ever had a farm the doors would stay open even on the coldest nights so the animals could get out if they needed to.


And thank goodness you acted on that! Thinking of you with so many personal belongings lost.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I just found one of the very few items left that all of my children used as a baby.y mammy got this sleeping bag for Daniel when he was born. Each one of my children with the exception of the two march babies used it within a week of leaving the hospital. Originally it didn't have winner the pooh on the inside.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> would you truly like to say "now I have seen everything?"
> 
> http://firsttoknow.com/mentos-and-coke/


Good Grief!! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


Oh isnt she cute! Such a miracle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


Oh Gwen, sorry to hear this. You are having a worrying time! Hang in there, things will improve. HUGS


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


Thank goodness things look like they are moving in the right direction. I know you are still understandably concerned and hope everything turns out perfect for her and you. Hope the lip isn't hurting. Will continue keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops!  and it is a post to Gwen.
> Hugs Gwen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 82 and I had better go and start my day. Take care everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad things went well for Tim. 


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Seth. What a fun day you must be having with grandma.
Nanacaren , I had a little bunting bag just like that for my boys when they were born. It was a gift and I still have it packed away. While you are thinking of all you lost you will have many memories come back I am sure.
Julie that is a work of art. It is just wonderful.
Gwen, hoping your day goes by better.
Did you get any snow in Prior lake! Kathy? We got a dusting and it has already melted. Hope that is all. Just makes a mess.
I have had the whole day to myself at the apt to unpack and clean and do laundry and just be by myself. Didn't even answer the phone when it rang .
Sometimes a person just needs time.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, so happy to hear the news about Tim!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have discovered if I want to get away for a holiday I will first have to buy new luggage. :-( There is no way my cloths will fit in my hand bag. Chrissy pointed this out a little bit ago. On the up side new luggage will be nice. :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sitting in the truck waiting for aunt Jamie.


So cute!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


Looking good already Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


So glad to hear this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> So cute!


Thanks, he talked on and on for a good hour. 
Love the new avatar, Luke looks so happy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Great news for Tim. I hope the progression continues.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I stopped and took a few photos. The geese are starting to come back to the pond.


Those geese are going to have some cold footsies!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


What a blessing that would be!! God is good!! Prayers continuing for Tim....and that they get home safely.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I just found one of the very few items left that all of my children used as a baby.y mammy got this sleeping bag for Daniel when he was born. Each one of my children with the exception of the two march babies used it within a week of leaving the hospital. Originally it didn't have winner the pooh on the inside.


So glad that you have that with all the memories!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have discovered if I want to get away for a holiday I will first have to buy new luggage. :-( There is no way my cloths will fit in my hand bag. Chrissy pointed this out a little bit ago. On the up side new luggage will be nice. :roll:


So glad you and Chrissy found an upside to all of this!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren, two good things, new luggage and a souvenir of your children's babyhood. Things are on the up, now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 8:27am. Going to be a busy day, Seth is coming over he will be helping with the shopping today. Might not be on a lot today depends on how things go.
> 
> Today's coffee, breakfast with Seth.
> 
> Peaceful healing vibes to all that need them and HUGS for everyone.


Hi Seth!! Boy, that's a big plate and a big cup. 
Love coffee! Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


Happy Birthday Seth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy 4!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I saw this on the news this morning. We have to do something to keep our home bases safer. There was a shooting at our local Naval Base in Norfolk just last week.....It's so sad when our service people aren't safe in our country!!
> Junek


It is scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> As you know by now, it was a soldier undergoing diagnosis for suspected ptsd and had personal issues who had access to weapons. Never a good mix, this time has resulted in 4 dead and several injured.


It is a sad thing, and pstd is a horrible thing to try to deal with sometimes, I had a friend and her dad would occasionally have flashbacks and attack family members, thankfully they didn't allow him any weapons for that reason, but he did try strangling her mother one time. Then when you add other things to it, it can just take over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a blessing that would be!! God is good!! Prayers continuing for Tim....and that they get home safely.
> junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Darowil and David!!! Happy B-Day to Dear Lili and to Seth - Poor Hannah with a puppy bite.. and poor poor Mom worrying about her. I was able to get out and get my errands finished today. One more script to pick up tomorrow and a few groceries and I should be good for a while. My head cold is starting to break up so I am hoping for more energy soon. luv-AZ


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, way behind again. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to everyone.
We have been having some glorious weather so have been working in the garden. I have created my fairy garden, it changes every year because I take the little figures in and store them in my greenhouse every winter to protect them from frost damage so every spring when I bring them out I create a new little garden. We went to the Isle of Sheppey the other day where there is a huge place that sells garden ornaments very cheaply, needless to say I bought several new little ones and I found a swan planter that I have wanted for ages. I will take a pic of it once I have planted it up meanwhile here are a few pics of my fairy garden and 1 of my water fountain and also a pic of the cupcake bouquet my daughter gave me for mothers day lol.
take care all lyn xx


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Shoot - I almost forgot - Any of you with little ones should check out this site - some great ideas and resources for crafts and activities for kids.... I found some I just couldn't resist and will be sending out to a few of my KTP grandmas for their little ones - http://www.mrprintables.com/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have discovered if I want to get away for a holiday I will first have to buy new luggage. :-( There is no way my cloths will fit in my hand bag. Chrissy pointed this out a little bit ago. On the up side new luggage will be nice. :roll:


 You really wanted new luggage right? You just didn't know it til now. 
I imagine that Chrissy would be more than glad to help you shop for it also.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> In the last couple of days I have read two unrelated articles on sleeping. One said that prolonged periods of darkness are needed for producing melatonin and that even getting up at night and turning on the light for a drink slows it down. So we should go to bed earlier than we do so we get long enough without light. So I am going to try staying lying in the dark when I wake up over night.
> And i have read that the screens or computer etc hinder sleeping so we should not be using them for an hour or two before sleep.
> Two things that I frequently do (and often read from a screen as David doesn't like the light when he is going to sleep). So imght try turning the computer off mid evening as well.
> See what happens if I try these for a while.
> ...


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> ref: the second guernsey


Yes, it is lovely, and looks like it will be warm. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaa, :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is going to be wonderful Julie!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I stopped and took a few photos. The geese are starting to come back to the pond.


Awesome photos, :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today Seth has asked to go to Denny's for his birthday breakfast. I will be happy to take him. He will is 4 today


Happy birthday to Seth!

Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I love when God, shows up and shows out. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:
So happy for you all, calming the victory, let the healing begain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Melon, pretty garden.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

:thumbup: to the Birthday Card from Luke to Seth!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, way behind again. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to everyone.
> We have been having some glorious weather so have been working in the garden. I have created my fairy garden, it changes every year because I take the little figures in and store them in my greenhouse every winter to protect them from frost damage so every spring when I bring them out I create a new little garden. We went to the Isle of Sheppey the other day where there is a huge place that sells garden ornaments very cheaply, needless to say I bought several new little ones and I found a swan planter that I have wanted for ages. I will take a pic of it once I have planted it up meanwhile here are a few pics of my fairy garden and 1 of my water fountain and also a pic of the cupcake bouquet my daughter gave me for mothers day lol.
> take care all lyn xx


So lovely, :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was that reported nationwide june - this is the first I have heard of it - was anyone hurt? --- sam



jknappva said:


> I saw this on the news this morning. We have to do something to keep our home bases safer. There was a shooting at our local Naval Base in Norfolk just last week.....It's so sad when our service people aren't safe in our country!!
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does the baclofen do?

it was messy out this morning - I drove to napoleon around eleven so I know what you were experiencing - we are to have the same thing tomorrow - it is to stop in time for the mud hens opening day at four.

hope your daughter and tim made is safely home to you. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just time for good wishes to Paula's Lilianna, Margaret and David on their anniversary, prayers for Gwen and Hannah for trucks and medical situations, and all the rest of us who may find today difficult for whatever the reasons.
> 
> God help us all.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful news Joy- what a miracle it is that Tim may not need the pump in the future. Keeping you and your family in my heart. luv-AZ


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday to all celebrating today. My prayers for all in need of them. 
I went to meet my friend for coffee today, it was good to catch up. Then I did a bit of shopping and went for a nap when I got back as I hadn't had a good sleep last night. My mouth is less sore nut for a couple of very tender spots on my jaw. It was raining on and off today, but otherwise ok. 
I think I will be going to a friend's for Easter, due to travelling down being difficult for the boys, so busy on the roads and trains that it can be a nightmare. Anyone else got any plans?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

good news!! Yea for Tim!! New luggage will be fun to shop for and thinking of a trip will be nice.

Still cool and cloudy here but will warm up over the weekend.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh how handy is that??? And how nice that you have it to put aside. My Son and his girlfriend have been living in the house that my kids grew up in when I was married to their father. (Since he (their dad)passed away a few years ago.) They have finally sold it and they and my Daughter are going through boxes of things still up in the attic of the garage.... I'm really glad I'm not there to see what is being pitched. I specifically mentioned a few items that they should be on the look out for and my DD did mention that she found the crocheted tablecloth that her Great Grandma on her Dad's side had given to us..... a Fisher Price musical ball that was one of her favorite toys as a baby AND my tassel from my High School Graduation Hat!!! When he and I split up he was financially able to keep the house so I agreed to sell him my share and I left so much behind- because I figured it would all go to the kids anyway. I have a feeling I would be very sad to see what isn't going to make the cut- but my kids are 35 and 38 - so I am not going to tell them what to keep and what to toss. No guilt trips from this lady......


NanaCaren said:


> I just found one of the very few items left that all of my children used as a baby.y mammy got this sleeping bag for Daniel when he was born. Each one of my children with the exception of the two march babies used it within a week of leaving the hospital. Originally it didn't have winner the pooh on the inside.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Melyn, I love your fairy garden. You are so creative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I LOVE luggage.... what are you going to look for???? I have to admit to being a huge fan of classic Samsonite.... I have seen great deals for the vintage sets on eBay lately and have been trying to justify a purchase... If you were to buy a new (old) set then I could at least see pictures of them loaded and ready to go!!!


NanaCaren said:


> I have discovered if I want to get away for a holiday I will first have to buy new luggage. :-( There is no way my cloths will fit in my hand bag. Chrissy pointed this out a little bit ago. On the up side new luggage will be nice. :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Seth! Glad that you had time to play with Grandma on your birthday.

So glad to hear that Tim is doing well...praying for safe travels for him and his mom.

Grandma Paula...your granddaughter is adorable. So glad that she is an active and busy 2 year old. 

Darowil...Happy Anniversary to you and DH.

Caren...Will you build the barn on slightly higher ground so flooding will be less likely? Can't wait to see what the new barn will look like. 

Gwen...I think you and Caren need a break from the "what else could go wrong" aspect of life. Hope that Hannah is doing better.

Kathy...Hope the van problem will be something simple. Enjoy your time with family. You certainly deserve a break from driving in all this nasty weather.

Sam....did you get the muddy clothes white again? It is good to know that you are back to breakfast with Heidi and family. 

So my weekend off from work is now back to a working weekend so I will be signing off soon and going to sleep. 

Today I got a letter offering to let me sign up to pay more money every month for my utilities so I can support their projects. How awesome is that...I can tell someone to charge me more money so they can fund their projects. It may not be much, but I am already paying way too much to that company each month so I will not be signing up to give them even more money each month.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Chicken in the oven- I need to figure out something to "go with". I will check in later - luv and hugs to all - AZ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hot, humid day in Richardson. I was so hot at school. I told the kids that I get really grumpy when I'm hot. I hope it will be less humid tomorrow.

I am so glad to hear all of the good news. I love 4 year olds. Such a cute age. My DS sent me some really cute pics of her GSs. I just love those boys so much! I kept them on Saturday, and it was fun. It will probably be a permanent situation. My nephew and his wife are not doing well.

This Saturday, DD and I are going to watch my great niece ride a horse. She goes to an equestrian therapy class and they have a fundraiser every year. It is fun, and I do have a tendency to go wild at the silent auction! Olivia has asked me to present her ribbon to her after her ride. I am so excited, and honored. It has really helped her address some of her issues regarding her Moebius. That is a rare neurological syndrome that affects the 6th and 7th cranial nerves. She has a mild case compared to some, but she has definitely had some things to overcome.

Baseball has started and my Rangers won their game last night in the 9th inning. Stars hockey is going pretty good, but don't know if they will make the playoffs. My Mavericks are in a tight race to make the playoffs. They play late tonight, but I will stay up and hopefully see a win.

I'll check back later!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While I was out and about today I stopped and took a few photos. The geese are starting to come back to the pond.


Beautiful, but is the river really high?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I just found one of the very few items left that all of my children used as a baby.y mammy got this sleeping bag for Daniel when he was born. Each one of my children with the exception of the two march babies used it within a week of leaving the hospital. Originally it didn't have winner the pooh on the inside.


Oh wow! That's a fabulous find, and cute too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Darowil, Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does the baclofen do?
> 
> it was messy out this morning - I drove to napoleon around eleven so I know what you were experiencing - we are to have the same thing tomorrow - it is to stop in time for the mud hens opening day at four.
> 
> hope your daughter and tim made is safely home to you. --- sam


Baclofen is a muscle relaxant, I had to look it up.
What is the mud hens?

We had a beautiful sunny day here, even a little melting, got up to 0C/32F & supposed to get to 6C/43F tomorrow, maybe we will get spring yet. It is so nice the days a getting so long now, sun up at 630 & light until 830. I love the long days we get in spring & summer even though we have to pay for it in winter.
I spent my day transplanting petunias, tomatoes, celery,marigolds & planted my dahlias, cabbage, broccoli. I still have lots of transplanting to do. It always seems 2 plants must grow from each seed I plant. I grew cutting celery the last few years, love it, it doesn't get big stalks like regular celery but is great for cooking & salads & it doesn't have to be shaded like regular celery.

Melyn, your yard looks beautiful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:


NanaCaren wrote:
I have a list of things to be positive about. I have only lost things some more dear than others. I have my children and grandchildren, none of my animals were lost, I still have a house and my pets. My children are old enough to understand what has happened. We may not like it but life goes on, new memories will be made.

Parker is in the pasture with the other animals happy as can be.

~~~So gently and well said....shows great character :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Had a rainy day here but went and got a mani/pedi done and ate at a new place. Came home and have been slacking since. Started a square but don't have it finished. 

Glad to hear that Hannah's injury was taken care of with minimal stitches and that the pup won't have to be quarantined. Hope it heals without scarring. 

Going to try and finish the square. Need to buy eyes and nose for the panda as the ones I have are too big. Trip to JoAnn's tomorrow.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wish some of you lived a little closer & I could share some of the extra plants. I usually give flowers & tomatoes to the nursing home here, they have a container garden for the residents & everyone there loves the fresh produce as most of them were used to having a garden.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is currently 1c/34f at 09:19. Had the fire trucks here again this morning, the mess thought it should flare back up. It seems to be out now at least for the time being.
> 
> Today's coffee and a picture Chrissy drew for me.
> 
> Gentle healing energy for all those in need and HUGS for all.


~~~and all right back attcha"!!! :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, way behind again. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to everyone.
> We have been having some glorious weather so have been working in the garden. I have created my fairy garden, it changes every year because I take the little figures in and store them in my greenhouse every winter to protect them from frost damage so every spring when I bring them out I create a new little garden. We went to the Isle of Sheppey the other day where there is a huge place that sells garden ornaments very cheaply, needless to say I bought several new little ones and I found a swan planter that I have wanted for ages. I will take a pic of it once I have planted it up meanwhile here are a few pics of my fairy garden and 1 of my water fountain and also a pic of the cupcake bouquet my daughter gave me for mothers day lol.
> take care all lyn xx


Very beautiful! And the cupcakes are looking fantastic too. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, June, Daralene and Bonnie, for your kind words and wishes for Tim. It is still a situation in need of prayers, at least for a while. 

Thanks again; if you don't hear anything from me on this topic for a while, we must be doing okay. Otherwise I will calling on the KTP prayer warriors right quickly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a happy birthday from one French fry lover to another - have a great day seth. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is -2c/28f at 8:27am. Going to be a busy day, Seth is coming over he will be helping with the shopping today. Might not be on a lot today depends on how things go.
> 
> Today's coffee, breakfast with Seth.
> 
> Peaceful healing vibes to all that need them and HUGS for everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


Oh very good news, hoping that it keeps to the positive. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely work Julie - beautiful. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Had a rainy day here but went and got a mani/pedi done and ate at a new place. Came home and have been slacking since. Started a square but don't have it finished.
> 
> Glad to hear that Hannah's injury was taken care of with minimal stitches and that the pup won't have to be quarantined. Hope it heals without scarring.
> 
> ...


Awe, he's cute, I'd drink coffee with him anytime.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, June, Daralene and Bonnie, for your kind words and wishes for Tim. It is still a situation in need of prayers, at least for a while.
> 
> Thanks again; if you don't hear anything from me on this topic for a while, we must be doing okay. Otherwise I will calling on the KTP prayer warriors right quickly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Prayers will still be going up, :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awe!!! How cute!!!!!!!!!!!! He sure is growing fast.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> a happy birthday from one French fry lover to another - have a great day seth. --- sam


Yes from me to both of the above!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Four days work (I think) on the second guernsey.


Looking fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news gwen - and tomorrow's news will be just as good. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got a call from Dr.s office. Allthey could tell me today was that the neutrophil cells were up to 36 which is an improvement; would like to see them at 40. The lymph cells which were a bit high were down to 50 which is near normal. Said they needed to evaluate the tests which wouldnt be until after work hours but will call again tomorrow to let me know if/what any further steps need to be taken, discuss possible cause, etc. Overall very positive so far. THANK GOD and will talk to the doctor more tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is he a principal? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see Seth and Luke --- they'll be buddies for sure.
> 
> Julie - second Guernsey is looking fabulous...don't know which I like better - both are so much work; I give you great credit for your talent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cute video Caren, he sure is growing too isn't he.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what good news - yeah for tim. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

As Bonnie posted to you, Sam, the baclofen is a muscle relaxant to help reduce the spasticity caused by the cerebral palsy which resulted from the brain trauma at birth. The cord was wrapped twice around his neck and we lost the heart beat about 50 minutes before delivery. That there was no more brain damage is a miracle in itself.

The spasticity also restricts the use of his tongue and other muscles necessary for speaking clearly and distinctly; major muscles in his arms, legs, and trunk/core; and most drastically, in his hands and fingers. If this event actually is a sort of ''growing out'' of the need for the baclofen, it will be a fairly rare occurrence according to his physiatrist. No one has given any definitive answers or forecasts, so we don't know if there could be re-occurences of the need for the meds.

Thanks to all of you for your concern for Tim. He is such a love.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I own a tattoo shop for humans. We have tattooed a few animals though, usually they want a number or a name on the ear.


I would love to see some of the work that you have done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the fairy garden and your garden is wonderful - did you eat your cupcake bouquet? --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, way behind again. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to everyone.
> We have been having some glorious weather so have been working in the garden. I have created my fairy garden, it changes every year because I take the little figures in and store them in my greenhouse every winter to protect them from frost damage so every spring when I bring them out I create a new little garden. We went to the Isle of Sheppey the other day where there is a huge place that sells garden ornaments very cheaply, needless to say I bought several new little ones and I found a swan planter that I have wanted for ages. I will take a pic of it once I have planted it up meanwhile here are a few pics of my fairy garden and 1 of my water fountain and also a pic of the cupcake bouquet my daughter gave me for mothers day lol.
> take care all lyn xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cute video Caren, he sure is growing too isn't he.


Thank you! Yes he is growing way too fast and so cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That does sound quite miraculous, Joy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9pm and Gage is in bed and Greg out with a friend for coffee.

These crazy puppies have decided it is time to race around the house. lol.

I am going to go back and catch up.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, way behind again. My thoughts and prayers to all those in need and hugs to everyone.
> We have been having some glorious weather so have been working in the garden. I have created my fairy garden, it changes every year because I take the little figures in and store them in my greenhouse every winter to protect them from frost damage so every spring when I bring them out I create a new little garden.
> xx


 Your garden is beautiful. I want to make a fairy garden now...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


hee hee love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! Yes he is growing way too fast and so cute.


Very cute!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> ...
> Julie that is a work of art. It is just wonderful.
> ...


Thank you so much Spider! I have a long way to go!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> hee hee love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL!! Somedays you just gotta do what you gotta do. :XD: 
A friend posted on facebook and I borrowed it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking good already Julie! :thumbup:


Thanks Kate- good to see you back from where ever (I have forgotten what was keeping you busy!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the mud hens are a class A baseball team - affiliated with the Detroit tigers - it is their farm team. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Baclofen is a muscle relaxant, I had to look it up.
> What is the mud hens?
> 
> We had a beautiful sunny day here, even a little melting, got up to 0C/32F & supposed to get to 6C/43F tomorrow, maybe we will get spring yet. It is so nice the days a getting so long now, sun up at 630 & light until 830. I love the long days we get in spring & summer even though we have to pay for it in winter.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praise God indeed!!! That is wonderful news that there is no surgery AND that he may end up having no need for the pump. Will continue to lift Tim up in prayer. 


jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> We've had a bit of a scare re Tim and the pump refill. When the reservoir was emptied to make certain that only fresh meds would be in it, nearly 90% of the amount given 6 months ago was still in the pump. After much discussion, review, X-rays. more consults with radiologist and Tim's surgeon, it was decided to refill the pump with saline solution and taking more X-rays to ascertain the catheter is still in proper place between his shoulder blades (it is). Tim and Susan are on their way home. He will *not* need emergency surgery tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaye I just spit tea all over the dog when I saw that picture. Sorry Deuce.



Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Somedays you just gotta do what you gotta do. :XD:
> A friend posted on facebook and I borrowed it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: yes you do


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just took a look at the Silent Parade of pandas from the workshop == there are over 90 of them and they are all together. drop by and check them out -- Amazing!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247177-1.html


~~~And each one has a distinct personality showing through! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Yes, it is lovely, and looks like it will be warm. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was really hot, to melt the freezers, goodness. Well, maybe the new Tardis will work and we can use it to visit?
> Hugs


~~~The Tardis could take us back before the fire so much could be saved! Don't we wish! :|


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> This is going to be wonderful Julie!!!


Thanks Sandi!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely work Julie - beautiful. --- sam


Thank you so much, Sam.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't know if you remember or not, but the shooting in my neighborhood was a 21 year old that was in his car in the driveway of his house. I don't know the details, but found out today that he was a former student. Sounds like he could have been hanging with the wrong crowd. He worked, but also did rap. Hard to imagine a curly, blond doing rap, but it sounds like he was doing ok. His last song was titled "Murder." I think that is spooky. It is sad though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Looking fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Kaye!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hysterical! DD loved it.


Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, your works are impressive!! If I ever find the time, it would be great to try one myself.

Lovely sweaters.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, your works are impressive!! If I ever find the time, it would be great to try one myself.
> 
> Lovely sweaters.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You more than the others can see why that 'Tree of Life' is almost becoming second nature!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> The first time I visited Texas with my husband, we were driving in the country, and came upon a small herd of cows, walking down the road. It was funny to us (not to the farmer, I'm sure) because it looked exactly like they were going to town.


TNS wrote:
Oh no, cows with wanderlust! When I was a child at home on the hill farm there was always one 'hedge runner' who would find a way to escape and the others would then follow. No one can tell me cows aren't clever (in their own way).

~~~WE, too, came across some wandering cows....on the back roads of Wyoming. Very little traffic on the road, so I'm sure the cows were as surprised as we were. We had to wait about a 1/2 hour for the cows to wander off the road so we could pass. Pretty scenery. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoop whoop!!! More good news. Dr. called back to discuss results (PA told them mom was a bit anxious; no joke) Anyway because levels are reaching normal they said that it could be that her normal is just not the typical normal. Said we could do two things: wait 6 wks to 3 months and have checked again OR they could refer her to a hematologist. They went on to say that if the choice were theirs they would wait and test again but if I did want a referral they would do it. We've decided to get Hannah checked again in 3 months (July 2). Also said if we changed our mind or if she had any problems to just call them.
Also, when asked what could have caused this shift from typical normal readings and they said anything that caused stress to her immune system could have caused it...even allergies. This winter she has had more allergy issues than usual with the crazy weather so perhaps it is what caused it. Anyway, we both are feeling much better about this entire issue. Hannah really appreciated the prayers when I told her what everyone had said. She also is feeling well today; lip a little sore but not bad. She will go to work tomorrow. 

I can't thank everyone enough for your prayers and positive thoughts. This group is such a wonderful support. From the depths of my heart thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great news, Gwen! I know both you and Hannah are relieved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whoop whoop!!! More good news. Dr. called back to discuss results (PA told them mom was a bit anxious; no joke) Anyway because levels are reaching normal they said that it could be that her normal is just not the typical normal. Said we could do two things: wait 6 wks to 3 months and have checked again OR they could refer her to a hematologist. They went on to say that if the choice were theirs they would wait and test again but if I did want a referral they would do it. We've decided to get Hannah checked again in 3 months (July 2). Also said if we changed our mind or if she had any problems to just call them.
> Also, when asked what could have caused this shift from typical normal readings and they said anything that caused stress to her immune system could have caused it...even allergies. This winter she has had more allergy issues than usual with the crazy weather so perhaps it is what caused it. Anyway, we both are feeling much better about this entire issue. Hannah really appreciated the prayers when I told her what everyone had said. She also is feeling well today; lip a little sore but not bad. She will go to work tomorrow.
> 
> I can't thank everyone enough for your prayers and positive thoughts. This group is such a wonderful support. From the depths of my heart thank you.


That is such good news, Gwen! hugs to you both and a good scratch and a fondle for the boy who caused such a fuss- we know he never mean't to hurt his Hannah- it is just he is a very big boistrous fellow!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> TNS wrote:
> Oh no, cows with wanderlust! When I was a child at home on the hill farm there was always one 'hedge runner' who would find a way to escape and the others would then follow. No one can tell me cows aren't clever (in their own way).
> 
> ~~~WE, too, came across some wandering cows....on the back roads of Wyoming. Very little traffic on the road, so I'm sure the cows were as surprised as we were. We had to wait about a 1/2 hour for the cows to wander off the road so we could pass. Pretty scenery. :lol: :lol:


I'm laughing as our cows who got out were called "fence crawlers". I spent many a happy hour with my father out "fixing" fence, but there was always one cow who could get around our best "fixes." She was a great milk cow so this saved her from going to the sales barn.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Joy, it's heartening to know how well Tim is progressing. Thanks for sharing your good news with us.

Melyn, your garden is really lovely, and the cupcake roses are stunning!

And Gwen, such good news for Hannah and for you!! I'm so glad they called you with the news and saved you waiting any longer than necessary.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & Why?


~~my thoughts too.......???? This guy needs a job!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too


~~~I'm on that bandwagon, too....I think we all are.....whenever you catch your breath.....and get your mind wrapped around all of this disaster....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures of Lili - wish me luck!!


~~~Beautiful Birthday Girl! A bit of an imp, I think! :wink:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just not a calm day...truck died on Hannah again, currently sitting in ER waiting for Hannah to be seen, she was plYing with Sydney Nd he accidentally bit her through the lower lip...more of puncture wounds one outside one inside. Bled horribly. DH won't be home until next week. Just too many things going negative .


~~~We are wrapping you & Hannah in care....hang in there! We are with you....just picture the group photo you have of us in your mind....can't help but bring some smiles to you! Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen so glad to hear they feel it is just due to allergies. I know you are finally breathing again. I'm just so glad she is ok. Will be glad when her next tests are over too. Phew, such a relief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ohio Joy, so glad Tim won't need surgery and that he has been doing alright without all that medication surprisingly. :thumbup: Nice to give his body a break. Wonderful news. I know you are relieved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pammie, so sorry about that shooting of a former student of yours. It is always a shock and when you actually knew the person it is hard. The way of so many young people is expecting a life of 20 or less. Quite sad.

Congratulations on being asked to present the ribbon to your GNiece. Quite an honor. Yes, I understand her syndrome is a difficult one and hope she has been able to make some lovely friends. How nice to have the horse therapy. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Terrible news about the shooting at Ft Hood. Prayers for all the people down there.
> 
> Drive home tonight. Have a double birthday party on Saturday so decided to make it a four day weekend. And when I started the van, the service engine soon light came on. Fourth time in less than a week so decided it wanted to see the mechanic. So dropped it there and my DD2 picked me up. Still think it is the oxygen sensor but we will see.
> 
> ...


~~~Where can I find the pattern for this hat? I really like it and would like to try one. This one is cute, too!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Kaye I just spit tea all over the dog when I saw that picture. Sorry Deuce.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: :XD: Poor Deuce!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I'm laughing as our cows who got out were called "fence crawlers". I spent many a happy hour with my father out "fixing" fence, but there was always one cow who could get around our best "fixes." She was a great milk cow so this saved her from going to the sales barn.


Too funny, fence crawlers. I know when we were in Ireland there were traffic jams from the sheep in many spots and then there was a donkey who just didn't want to move. Don't think they even escape as it seemed it was as much their road as ours. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: yes you do


 :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That's how I feel and look if I have too much coffee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Don't know if you remember or not, but the shooting in my neighborhood was a 21 year old that was in his car in the driveway of his house. I don't know the details, but found out today that he was a former student. Sounds like he could have been hanging with the wrong crowd. He worked, but also did rap. Hard to imagine a curly, blond doing rap, but it sounds like he was doing ok. His last song was titled "Murder." I think that is spooky. It is sad though.


Very sad.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from ER a few minute ago. Ended up with one stitch on the lip....true as said head wounds bleed a lot but was not a serious injury. Dr. said that Sydney would not be quarantined as he was current on shots, a family pet, and it was just an accident. Hopefully they are correct though they did have to file a report. Hannah has to take an antibiotic for a few days to keep any infection from occurring. WHEW!!! THANK YOU ALL for the prayers and well wishes.
> I sure will be glad when my DH is home!!! Going to bed now...{{{{{HUGS}}}}} to everyone.


~~~sleep soundly. no dreams.....just gentle snores, ok?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251361-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

